# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  أهم مبادئ المحكمة الإدارية العليا عامي2003 & 2004 م

## هيثم الفقى

أهم مبادئ المحكمة الإدارية العليا عامي2003 & 2004 م

اعداد

( المستشار /عبد المنعم محمود منصور )

قسم المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( أ )

النائب |احمد سعد محمود

المكتب الفني

******************

أهم مبادئ

المحكمة الإدارية العليا
****************************************
* إثبــــات :

1 ـ المبدأ : مدى حجية الكشف الرسمي المستخرج من سجلات الضرائب العقارية :

" لا حجية للكشف الرسمي المستخرج من سجلات مصلحة الضرائب العقارية وما أثبت فيه , في شأن مدى وقوع المخالفة لأن تلك الكشوف لم تعد لإثبات مثل هذا الأمر لأن حجيتها لا تجاوز ما أعدت لإثباته وهو القيمة الضريبية المستحقة على العقار وأن المعول عليه في إثبات مدى وقوع المخالفة هو محضر المخالفة الذي تعده الجهة الإدارية فهو حجة لما ورد فيه ولا سبيل إلى الطعن عليه إلا بطريق التزوير الذي لم يسلكه الطاعنان 000000 "

( الطعن رقم 12400 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 24/4/2004 م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ

* إثبـــــات : 

2 ـ المبدأ : قرينة نكول الجهة الإدارية عن تقديم المستندات يعد قرينة مؤقتة لصالح خصمها بصحة ما يدعيه ـ ظهور تلك المستندات تزول تلك القرينة : 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن جهة الإدارة تلتزم بإيداع مستندات الموضوع التى تحت يدها تمكيناً للعدالة من أن تأخذ مجراها الطبيعى، وأن نكول جهة الإدارة وتقاعسها بغير مبرر عن إيداع تلك المستندات ينشئ قرينة لصالح خصمها بصحة ما يدعيه، وأن أساس ذلك هو أن الإدارة هى التى تحتفظ بالمستندات الرسمية ولا يجوز تعطيل الفصل فى الدعاوى بسبب امتناع الإدارة عن إيداع المستندات المطلوبة وظهور تلك المستندات فى مرحلة الطعن يؤدى إلى إسقاط قرينة الصحة وذلك بغض النظر عن المسئولية الناشئة عن عدم إيداع الأوراق ، ومؤدى ذلك اعتبار هذه القرينة مجرد قرينة مؤقتة تزول بتقديم المستندات.

ومن حيث إنه بناء على ما سبق ولما كان الثابت أن جهة الإدارة قدمت مستندات ربط الضريبة على المطعون ضده إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا أثناء نظر الطعن بدائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة ويتعين والحال كذلك إلغاء حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري حيث انهارت قرينة الإثبات السلبية التى قام عليها وتبين عدم صحة استناد محكمة القضاء الإداري فى إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه على فحص هذه القرينة التى لم يعد للاستناد إليها محل أو سند من الواقع أو القانون حال وجود الأوراق والمستندات الخاصة بالموضوع.

( الطعن رقم 4882 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 20/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* اختصــاص ـ اتحاد مـــلاك

3 ـ المبدأ : الاختصاص الولائي من النظام العام ويكون مطروحاً دائماً على المحكمة كمسألة أولية وأساسية تقضي فيها من تلقاء ذاتها دون حاجة إلى دفع بذلك من أحد الخصوم : 

ـ تعيين أو عزل مأمور اتحاد ملاك أمر من اختصاص الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد وليس لجهة الإدارة أي دور في هذا الشأن :

ـ المنازعات المتعلقة باتحاد الملاك تخرج عن اختصاص مجلس الدولة وتدخل في اختصاص المحاكم المدنية : 

تطبيق : "ومن حيث إنه من المبادئ المستقرة في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الاختصاص الولائي من النظام العام ، وأن هذا االاختصاص يكون مطروحاً دائماً على المحكمة كمسألة أولية وأساسية تقضي فيها من تلقاء ذاتها دون حاجة إلى دفع بذلك من أحد الخصوم ، كما أن البحث في الاختصاص يسبق النظر في شكل الدعوى وموضوعها لأن ذلك يدور مع ولاية المحكمة وجوداً وعدماً .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان يبين من الاطلاع على نصى المادتين 20و21 من لائحة النظام النموذجي لاتحاد ملاك العقارات الصادرة بقرار وزير الإسكان رقم 109 لسنة 1979 ، أن تعيين مأمور الاتحاد وعزله هو من سلطة الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد ، وليس لجهة الإدارة أي دور في هذا الصدد سوى تلقي الإخطار بتعيين المأمور أو عزله وإثبات ذلك في سجلاتها، دون أن تعبر عن إرادتها الملزمة في شأن تعيين مأمور اتحاد الملاك أو عزله ، وهو ما ينأى بتصرفها عن مفهوم القرار الإداري الذي يصلح أن يكون محلاً لدعوى الإلغاء. 

ومن حيث إنه من المقرر أن اتحاد الملاك هو من أشخاص القانون الخاص وأن المنازعات المتعلقة به تخرج عن فلك المنازعات الإدارية التي تدخل في ولاية مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري ، وتندرج تبعاً لذلك في اختصاص القضاء المدني بإعتباره صاحب الولاية العامة بنظر منازعات القانون الخاص . 

ومن حيث لما كانـت المنازعـة الراهـنة تـنصـب على الطعن في قرار رئيس حي مصر الجديدة رقم 677 لسنة 1989 الصادر باعتماد انتخاب / محمد رفعت التابعي مأموراً لاتحاد ملاك الوحدات السكنية المقامة على المربع رقم 1219 بقريـة الفرسـان حـي مصـر الجـديـدة خلف شيراتون المطار ، وذلك بناء على محضر الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد المؤرخ فى 5/9/1989 والمرفق به كشف بأسماء أعضاء الاتحاد وتوقيعاتهم ، ومن ثم فإن الفصل في هذه المنازعة يخرج عن الاختصاص الولائي المعقود لمحاكم مجلس الدولة ، مما كان يتعين معه على محكمة أول درجة أن تقضي بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً بنظر الدعوى وإحالتها بحالتها إلى المحكمة المدنية المختصة عملاً بحكم المادة 110 من قانون المرافعات ، وإذ تصدى الحكم المطعون فيه لنظر هذا النزاع رغم عدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً بنظره ، فإنه يكون قد تنكب وجه الصواب وخالف صحيح حكم القانون ، مما يستوجب الحكم بنقضه والقضاء مجدداً بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً بنظر الدعوى والأمر بإحالتها بحالتها إلى محكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية الواقع في دائرتها العقار محل الدعوى ، وذلك مع إبقاء الفصل في المصروفات لتلك المحكمة عملاً بأحكام المادتين 110 و184من قانون المرافعات . 

( الطعن رقم 272 لسنة 44 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* اشـــــكال ـ إعـلان :

4 ـ المبدأ : مناط قبول الإشكال مبناه دائما وقائع لاحقة على صدور الحكم وليست سابقة عليه ـ وتختص بنظره المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم :

ـ مناط صحة الإعلان في مواجهة النيابة العامة أن يكون موطن المراد إعلانه غير معلوم فى الداخل أو فى الخارج وهو لا يتأتى إلا بعد استنفاد كل جهد فى سبيل التحرى عن موطن المراد إعلانه على اعتبار أن هذا الطريق استثنائي وإلا كان الإعلان باطلاً : 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن القاعدة العامة فى قبول الإشكال أن يكون سببه قد جاء بعد صدور الحكم بوصف ينصب على إجراءات التنفيذ ويكون مبناه دائما وقائع لاحقة على صدور الحكم وليست سابقة عليه وإلا كان الإشكال بمثابة طعن على الحكم بغير الطريق القانونى.

كما أن هذه المحكمة قد استقرت على أن الاختصاص بنظر إشكالات التنفيذ بالنسبة للأحكام الصادرة من محاكم مجلس الدولة يكون أمام هذه المحاكم وليس أمام قاضى التنفيذ.

ومن حيث إنه عن مبنى الطعن الخاص بأن المستشكل لا يعتبر من الغير بالنسبة للحكم وأنه أحد الورثة وأن المطالبة ستكون فى حدود ما آل إليه من مورثه ، فإن الثابت من حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري المستشكل فى تنفيذه بالحكم الطعين والصادر فى 16/2/1969 قد صدر ضد كل من/ أمين حسن علوان، حسن علوان ( مورث المطعون ضده ) وأن إعلان الحكم المذكور إلى المطعون ضده ( المستشكل ) فى10/7/1986 بالتنبيه بالدفع قد تضمن مطالبته وحده بدفع المبلغ المذكور وليس فى حدود ما آل إليه من مورثه ومن ثم يكون هذا السبب مبرراً كافياً لوقف تنفيذ الحكم وهو قائم على أساس سليم من القانون.

ومن حيث إنه عن مبنى الطعن الخاص بعدم سقوط الحق فى المطالبة بمضى المدة فإن الحكم المستشكل فى تنفيذه صدر فى 16/2/1969 ولم يعلن إعلاناً صحيحاً للمستشكل ( المطعون ضده ) إلا فى 10/7/1986 فمن ثم يكون قد سقط بالتقادم إعمالاً لحكم المادة 385/2 من القانون المدنى بانقضاء مدة خمسة عشر عاماً من تاريخ صدور الحكم ، ويترتب على ذلك عدم وجود أى سند سليم قانوناً لتنفيذه ولا يغير من ذلك ما أوردته الجهة الإدارية بطعنها الماثل من أن الحكم أعلن إليه فى مواجهة النيابة العامة بتاريخ 11/2/1984 ومن ثم لا يكون قد سقط بالتقادم ، فذلك مردود عليه بما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة من أنه وإن أجاز القانون رقم 13 لسنة 1968 بشأن المرافعات المدنية والتجارية والمادة 13 بند 10 منه إعلان الأوراق القضائية فى مواجهة النيابة العامة ، إلا أن مناط صحة هذا الإعلان أن يكون موطن المراد إعلانه غير معلوم فى الداخل أو فى الخارج وهو لا يتأتى إلا بعد استنفاد كل جهد فى سبيل التحرى عن موطن المراد إعلانه، ولا يكفى أن ترد الورثة بغير إعلان ليسلك المعلن هذا الطريق الاستثنائي بل يجب أن يثبت أن طالب الإعلان قد سعى جاهداً فى التعرف على محل إقامة المعلن إليه وأجرى تحريات جادة فى سبيل معرفة محل إقامته و أن هذا الجهد لم يثمر وإلا كان الإعلان باطلاً .

ومن حيث إنه لم يثبت من الأوراق أن جهة الإدارة أجرت التحريات اللازمة عن موطن المطعون ضده قبل إعلانه فى مواجهة النيابة العامة، لذلك فإن الإعلان المشار إليه والحاصل فى 11/2/1984 فى مواجهة النيابة العامة يكون باطلاً، بدليل أن الجهة الإدارية عادت وأعلنت المطعون ضده فى موطنه فى 10/7/1986 وهو الإعلان الذى يرتب أثراً قانونياً يعتد به 00 وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المستشكل فى تنفيذه المشار إليه، فإنه يكون قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون، ويكون النعى عليه فى غير محله واجب الرفض . 

( الطعن رقم 980 لسنة 35 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالـة تعدي على أرض زراعية :

5 ـ المبدأ : إزالة المباني المقامة على الأرض الزراعية من اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية وحدها :

تطبيق : " لا يجوز لنائب الحاكم العسكري تفويض غيره " وزير الزراعة " فيما هو مفوض فيه وفقاً للقاعدة المستقرة من أنه لا يجوز التفويض في التفويض وأنه لا يجوز لنائب الحاكم العسكري العام أن يأمر أصلا بإزالة المباني التي تقام على الأرض الزراعية لأن ذلك مما تختص به المحكمة الجنائية وحدهـا " 

( الطعن رقم 5874 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/7/2004 ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* إزالــــة : 

6 ـ المبدأ : المخالفات المتعلقة بالتعدي على خطوات التنظيم أو بقيود الارتفاع او بعدم توفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات تقتصر سلطة إزالتها على المحافظ المختص وحده :

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أن مفاد المادة 16 من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء أن المشرع أعطى للمحافظ المختص وحده سلطة إزالة الأعمال المخالفة المتعلقة بعدم الالتزام بقيود الارتفاع المقررة طبقا لهذا القانون أو قانون الطيران المدني أو بخطوط التنظيم أو بتوفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات ولم يعط القانون للمحافظ تعويض غيره في هذا الاختصاص حسبما يبين من صريح النص المذكور ومن ثم يكون تفويض المحافظ غيره في ممارسة هذا الاختصاص مخالف للقانون . 

ومن حيث الثابت أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر من رئيس هي الزيتون بإزالة الأعمال المخالفة بالعقار المشار إليه والتي تتمثل في إضافة مساحة بمنطقة الردود ( ضوائع ) لتنظيم بالدور الخامس مخالفا لأحكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 المشار إليه ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون قد صدر من غير مختص قانونا بإصدار باعتبار أن الأعمال المخالفة محل القرار الطعين تتعلق بالتعدي على خط التنظيم وهى من المخالفات التي يكون للمحافظ وحده سلطة إزالتها دون أن يحق له تفويض غيره في ممارسة هذا الاختصاص ." 

( الطعن رقم 4097 لسنة 43 ق . عليا – جلسة 30/11/2002 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالــــة : 

7 ـ المبدأ : لا تلازم بين الطريقين الإداري والجنائي في إزالة الأعمال المخالفة ، ولا تثريب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم في اتخاذ أيٍ من الطريقين دون ترتيب معيَّن بينهما ودون ترتيب أي بطلان على ذلك :

تطبيق : " استقر قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا على أن المستفاد من نصوص القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م على أن المشرع لمواجهة ما قد يقع من مخالفات لأحكام القانون فقد حدد طرقين أولهما يتمثل في الطريق الإداري باتخاذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادتين (15 & 16 ) منه وذلك بإيقاف الأعمال المخالفة ثم إصدار قرار مسبب من المحافظ المختص أو من ينيبه بعد العرض على اللجنة الفنية بإزالة أو تصحيح الأعمال المخالفة ، أو بإصدار المحافظ المختص قراره بالإزالة في المخالفات وجوبية الإزالة طبقاً للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (16) وثانيهما : الطريق الجنائي ويتمثَّل في تحرير محضر بالأعمال المخالفة ثم إحالته إلى المحكمة الجنائية للفصل فيه على النحو المبين بالمواد ( 14 ) ومن (22) حتى (24) مقرر ، وأنه إعمالاً لصراحة النصوص سالفة الذكر فإنه لا تلازم بين الطريين المشار إليهما ، إذ أن لكل منها مجاله ولم يرتب المشرع أو يتطلب صراحة اتخاذ أي من الإجراءات اللازمة لمواجهة الأعمال المخالفة وفقاً لترتيب معيَّن ، ومن ثم فإنه إعمالاً لذلك ولازمه أنه لا تثريب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم في اتخاذ أيٍ من الطريقين دون ترتيب معيَّن بينهما ودون ترتيب أي بطلان على ذلك 

( الطعن رقم 5667 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة 1/2/2003 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )

( الطعن 6409 لسنة 44 ق 0عليا ـ بجلسة 28/10/2001م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أرض زراعية :

8 ـ المبدأ : عدم مشروعية قرارات إزالة التعدي على الأرض الزراعية المستندة على أحكام الأمر العسكري رقم 1 لسنة 1996:

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أن مبنى الطعن على الحكم المطعون فيه هو الخطأ في تطبيق القانون والفسـاد في الاستدلال لأن المباني التي أقيمت فعلا على الأرض الزراعية بتطبيق في شأنها نص المادتين 151 & 155 من القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966 بشأن الأراضي الزراعية. 

ومن حيث أن الحاكم العسكري قد فوض بمقتضى قراره رقم 1 لسنة 1996 رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائب الحاكم العسكري في مباشرة كافة اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية المنصوص عليها في قانون الطوارئ رقم 162 لسنة 1958 واستنادا لهذا القانون واستمدادا من هذت التفويض أصدر نائب الحاكم العسكري العام أمره رقم 1 لسنة 1996 وفوض فيه وزير الزراعة بالأمر بوقف الأعمال المخالفة المبينة في الأمر المذكور وبإعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه بالطريق الإداري على نفقة المخالف لحين صدور الحكم في الدعوى وايا ما كان الأمر في مدى سلامة التفويض الممنوح لوزير الزراعة على النحو الوارد بقراره رقم 572 لسنة 1996 فإن التفويض الوارد بقرار وزير الزراعة رقم 572 لسنة 1996 بتفويض المحافظين مباشرة الاختصاصات المفوضة إليه يخالف المبدأ المستقر عليه فقها وقضاءا بأن التفويض الجائز وفقا للقواعد العامة إنما ينصرف إلى الاختصاصات للأصلية التي يستمدها المفوض من القوانين واللوائح مباشرة أما الاختصاصات التي ستمدها الرئيس الإداري من سلطة عليا بناء على قواعد التفويض فإنه لا يجوز له أن يفوض فيها بل يتعين عليه أن يمارس الاختصاصات المفوضة بنفسه . 
وفي ضوء ما سلف وكان البادي بالأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر من محافظ الغربية طبقا للأمر العسكري رقم 1 لسنة 1996 ولقرار وزير الزراعة رقم 572 لسنة 1996 بشأن تفويض المحافظين في الاختصاصات المفوضة بالأمر العسكري المشار إليه وذلك بوقف كافة الأعمال المخالفة على الأرض الزراعية والتي قام بها المطعون ضده فإنه يكون بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق قد صدر بالمخالفة للقانون. 

(الطعن رقم 4214 لسنة 46 ق 0 عليا – جلسة 13/11/2002 – الدائرة السادسة عليا. )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالــة مباني على أرض زراعية :

9 ـ المبدأ : إقامة سور على الأرض الزراعية بدون ترخيص لا يعد عملا من أعمال البناء ويحق لجهة الإدارة إزالته بالطريق الإداري باعتباره تبويرا للأرض الزراعية : 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المشرع قد قرن في نصوص القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966 بشأن الزراعة بين الأعمال التي من شأنها تبوير الأرض الزراعية والمساس بخصوبتها وبين إقامة المباني على الأرض الزراعية وأجاز لجهة الإرادة إزالة الأعمال الأولى فقط دون الثانية التي جعل الاختصاص بإزالتها للقاضي الجنائي عند الحكم بالإدانة فإن ذلك مرده إلى حكمة مقتضاها أن الأعمال التبوير تكون تكون ابتدائية ويسيرة أما أعمال البناء فإنها مطلقة أما إذا همت جهة الإدارة لمنع أعمال التبوير مثل تشوين مواد البناء داخل الأرض الزراعية وإقامة سور حولها توطئة لتركها دون زراعة حتى تبور ثم يتم البناء عليها بعد ذلك فإن ذلك يخضع لحكم المادتين 151 ، 155 من قانون الزراعة المشار إليها وليس المادتين 152 & 156 باعتبار أن هذه الأعمال من أعمال التبوير والسكوت عليها أو تركها حتى إتمام البناء فيه إهدار للأرض الزراعية لذا فلا جناح على جهة الإدارة أن هي نصت إلى إزالة الأعمال المخالفة حفاظا على الرقعة الزراعية وحتى لا يتمادى المخالف في المخالفة ولا يحاج عليها في هذا ببناء السور وإلا كان في ذلك تحايلا على القانون ومكافأة للمخالف ليستمر في المخالفة . 

( الطعن رقم 4076 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 27/11/2002 & 8329 لسنة 45 ق . عليا – جلسة 2/1/2002 الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالــــة :

10 ـ المبدأ : حـــق الجهة الإدارية في إزالة كافة الأعمال المخالفة لأحـــكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م وتعديلاته بشرط صدور القرار من المحافظ نفسه في المخالفات المتعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بقيود الارتفاع القانوني أو لخطوط التنظيم أو بتوفير أماكن تخصص لإيواء السيارات : 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مؤدى نصوص المواد 4 & 11 & 15 & 16 & 16 مكرراً من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء والمعدَّل بالقانونيم رقمي 30 لسنة 1983م & 25 لسنة 1992م أن المشرِّع قد حظر إنشاء مبان أو لإقامة أعمال أو توسيعها أو تعليتها أو تعديلها أو تدعيمها أو هدمها أو غير ذلك من الأعمال الخاصة بالبناء إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، وأوجب المشرِّع أن يتم تنفيذ البناء أو الأعمال طبقاً للبيانات والرسومات والمستندات التي منح الترخيص على أساسها وطبقاً للأصول الفنية والمواصفات العامة ومقتضيات الأمن والقواعد الصحية 00 وغاية ذلك كله حماية حقوق الأفراد من الجيران والمارة في السلامة والأمن والمرور ، وناط المشِّرع بالمحافظ المختص أو من ينيبه في حالة وقوع أيٍ من المخالفات الواردة بالقانون المذكور أو لائحته التنفيذية أو التراخيص الصادرة استناداً إليها وقف الأعمال المخالفة ثم إصدار قراراً مسبباً بإزالة أو تصحيح الأعمال المخالفة ، وأوجب المشرع صدور القرار بالإزالة من المحافظ المختص وحده دون غيره في المخالفات المتعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بقيود الارتفاع القانوني أو لخطوط التنظيم أو بتوير أماكن تخصص لإيواء السيارات ."

( الطعن رقم 5540 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة 0عليا )

( الطعن رقم 687 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة 0عليا )

( الطعن رقم 12473 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* إزالــــــــة :

11 ـ المبدأ : للجهة الإدارية الحق في إزالة الأعمال المخالفة لأحكام القانون والمقامة بدون ترخيص : 

ـ وجوب صدور قرار الإزالة من المحافظ شخصياً إذا ما تعلَّقت المخالفة بإحدى مخالفات عدم الإلتزام بقيود الإرتفاع المقررة بالقانون أو قانون الطيران المدني أو بخطوط التنظيم أو بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات : 

ـ للمحكمة السلطة التامة في تقدير عمل أهل الخبرة والموازنة بين رأيهم فيما يختلفون فيه وترجيح ما تطمئن إليه منها :

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مفاد نصوص المواد 4 & 11 & 15 & 16 & 16 مكرراً من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء معدلاً بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م والقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1996م أن المشرِّع قد حظر إنشاء مبان أو لإقامة أعمال أو توسيعها أو تعليتها أو تعديلها أو تدعيمها أو هدمها أو غير ذلك من الأعمال الخاصة بالبناء إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، وأوجب المشرِّع أن يتم تنفيذ البناء أو الأعمال طبقاً للبيانات والرسومات والمستندات التي منح الترخيص على أساسها وطبقاً للأصول الفنية والمواصفات العامة ومقتضيات الأمن والقواعد الصحية 00 وغاية ذلك كله حماية حقوق الأفراد من الجيران والمارة في السلامة والأمن والمرور ، وناط المشِّرع بالمحافظ المختص أو من ينيبه في حالة وقوع أيٍ من المخالفات الواردة بالقانون المذكور أو لائحته التنفيذية أو التراخيص الصادرة استناداً إليها وقف الأعمال المخالفة ثم إصدار قراراً مسبباً بإزالة أو تصحيح الأعمال المخالفة ، وإذا ما كانت المخالفة متعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بقيود الإرتفاع المقررة بهذا القانون أو قانون الطيران المدني أو بخطوط التنظيم أو بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات أو أراضي أثرية فلا يجوز التجاوز عنها ويكون للمحافظ وحده في هذه الحالات إصدار قرار بالإزالة دون التقيد بالأحكام والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 15 ، 16 سالفة الذكر .

ـ وقد استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن للمحكمة السلطة التامة في تقدير عمل أهل الخبرة والموازنة بين رأيهم فيما يختلفون فيه وترجيح ما تطمئن إليه منها ، وعله فلا جناح ولا تثريب على الجهة الإدارية وأيدها الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أخذت بتقرير جهاز التفتيش على أعمال البناء بوصفه جهة إدارية فنية متخصصة محايدة فضلاً عن أن بقاء المبنى فيه مساس بسلامة المبنى وأمن السكان والمارة والجيران ومن المسلم وفقاً لمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع طبقاً لنص المادة الثانية من الدستور أن دفع الضرر مقدَّم على جلب المنفعة حفاظاً على الأرواح .

ـ الحكم الجنائي الصادر ببراءة الطاعن من تهمة البناء على أرض زراعية لا يحوز أية حجية في خصوص النزاع الماثل وبالتالي لا يقيد المحكمة فيما تقضي به في المنازعة الإدارية المطروحة أمامها .

( الطعن رقم 7774 لسنة 46 ق0 عليا جلسة 31/5/2003م الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالـــــــــــة :

12 ـ المبدأ : خضوع قرية الشيخ عثمان بالحوامدية لأحكام الباب الثاني من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م :

ـ لا يحوز الحكم الجنائي الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية حجية أمام محاكم مجلس الدولة فيما يتعلَّق بالتكييف القانوني للوقائع ومخالفتها لأحكام القانون :

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضــاء المحكمة قد جرى على خضوع قرية الشيخ عثمان بالحوامدية لأحكام الباب الثاني من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليه إزاء ما استبان لها من صدور قرار وزير الإسكان رقم 141 لسنة 1980م في تطبيق أحـــكام الباب الثاني من القانون المذكور على بعض القرى بمحافظة الجيزة والذي تضمن في مـــادته الأولى سريان أحكام الباب الثاني المنوه عنه على مركز الجيزة " مدينة الحوامدية " ووردت قرية الشيخ عثمان ضمن التعداد المنصوص عليها فيه ، كما أن هذا القرار تك العمل به من تاريخ نشره الحاصل في 31/7/1980م بالعدد 178 من جريدة الوقائع المصرية ، ومن ثم فإن قرية الشيخ عثمان الكائن بها العقار محل التداعي يسري عليها أحـــكام الباب الثاني من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليه اعتباراً من 31/7/1980م تاريخ سريان قرار وزير الإسكان رقم 141 لسنة 1980م .

ولا ينال مما تقدم صدور حكم ببراءة المطعون ضده في الجنحة المقامة ضده تأسيساً على أن قرية الشيخ عثمان الواقع بها العقار محل التداعي لا تخضع لقانون تنظيم وتوجيه أعمال البناء ، ومن ثم تكون الواقعة غير مؤثمة 00 إذ أن هذا الحكم فضلاً على أنه لا يخُص المخالفة الصادر بشأنها القرار المطعون فيه فإن قضــاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن : " المحكمة المدنية تتقيد بما أثبتته المحكمة الجنائية في حكمها من وقائع دون أن تتقيد بالتكييف القانوني لهذه الوقائع وأن ما ذهب إليه الفقه والقضاء في المجال المدني أولى بالاتباع وأوجب في المجال الإداري ، فلا يتقيد القاضي الإداري بالحكم الجنائي إذا كان هذا الحكم قد قام على تكييف أو تأويل " الطعن رقم رقم 1467 لسنة 12 ق 0ع بجلسة 3/5/1969م " ، ولما كان الحكم الجنائي الصادر ببراءة المطعون ضده من تهمة البناء بدون ترخيص قد ابتُنِى على ما فهمته المحكمة الجنائية بحسب تأويلها للنصوص القانونية في هذا الشأن ولم يقم على نفي أو ثبوت المخالفة المنسوبة للمطعون ضده ، وبالتالي فإن هذا الحكم وإن حاز قوة الأمر المقضي في تلك الجريمة إلا أنه لا يحوز هذه القوة في ثبوت مخالفة المطعون ضده لأحكام قانون توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ."

( الطعن رقم 6565 لسنة 47 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 17/4/2003م ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )

( الطعن رقم 6877 لسنة 44 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 31/5/2003م ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالـــــــــــة : 

13 ـ المبدأ : القرار الصادر بإزالة البناء على ضوائع التنظيم يجب أن يصدر من المحافظ شخصياً ولا يجوز له أن يفوِّض غيره : 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن ضوائع التنظيم لا تعد من أملاك الدولة إلا إذا نزعت ملكيتها طبقاً لأحكام القانون وحتى تاريخ اتخاذ هذا الإجراء القانوني فإنها تظل على ملكية أصحابها مع سريان حظر البناء عليها من تاريخ اعتماد خط التنظيم طبقاً لحكم المادة 13من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء ومن ثم وترتيباً على ذلك فأن إزالة ما يقع من مباني على ضوائع التنظيم لا يكون أداته المادة 970 من القانون المدني أو المادة 26 من القانون الإدارة المحلية ذلك أن هاتين المادتين عالجتا حالات الاعتداء على الأراضي المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة وهي غير حالة ضوائع التنظيم لأنها لم تدخل بعد في ملكية الدولة طالما لم يتم نزع ملكيتها ويتعين صدور قرار الإزالة في هذه الحالة من المحافظ المختص دون غيره كحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 16 من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته المشار إليه ."

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الخامسة في الطعن رقم 7043 لسنة 46 ق0 عليا جلسة 27/3/2004م & والطعن رقم 2801 لسنة 46 ق0عليا جلسة 28/2/2004م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالـــــة : 

14 ـ المبدأ : مناط إعمال مخالفة تجاوز قيود الارتفاع المقرر قانوناً يرتبط وجوداً وعدماً بالترخيص الصادر للعقار ـ أثر ذلك ـ عدم اشتراط صدور القرار من المحافظ نفسه وجواز صدوره من غيره : 


تطبيق : " قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن مناط إعمال مخالفة تجاوز قيود الارتفاع المقرر قانوناً يرتبط وجوداً وعدماً بالترخيص الصادر في هذا الخصوص بمعنى أن تكون المخالفة مقترنة بترخيص صحيح صادر من الجهة المختصة ويقوم المرخص له بتجاوز الأعمال المرخص بها والارتفاع بأعمال البناء بالمخالفة لقيود الارتفاع المقررة قانوناً إذ في هذه الحالة يكون واجبا إعمال مناط الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ( 16 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 بوجوب صدور القرار المطعون فيه من المحافظ المختص بنفسه دون جواز التفويض ، أما في حالة ، إذا كانت الأعمال المخالفة قد تمت جلها بدون ترخيص فيستوي في هذه الحالة أن يكون هناك ثمة تجاوز الارتفاع من عدمه بحسبان أن كل الأعمال تمت بدون ترخيص ومن ثم تخضع لهذا الأصل و يكون للمحافظ ومن يفوضه إزالــة هذه الأعمال طبقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة ( 16 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 ( يراجع الحكم الصادر في الطعن رقم 2334 لسنة 46 ق . عليا بجلسة 9/11/2001 ) ، لا سيما أن التفرقة في هذه الحالة بالقول بمشروعية القرار الصادر بإزالة الأعمال المقامة بدون ترخيص لصدور القرار ممن فوض في هذا الإختصاص ، و في ذات الوقت بعدم مشروعية القرار فيما زاد على ذلك بالمخالفة لقيود الارتفاع يترتب عليه نتائج عملية شاذة في كيفية إزالة المباني المخالفة و يترتب عليه في الواقع إهدار حجية الأحكام الصادرة بمشروعية الإزالة للأدوار الأدنى لاستحالة تنفيذها عملياً بإزالة الأدوار السفلى و إبقاء الأدوار العليا المتجاوزة لقيود الارتفاع قائمة و الإخلال بالمراكز القانونية للأفراد الأمر الذي يتعين معه على القاضي الإداري مراعاة ذلك بإعمال قواعد التفسير للقانون بما يكون معه حكمه مطابقاً للواقع العملي قابلاً للتنفيذ ودون الإخلال بأحكام القانون "0

(الطعن رقم 2652 لسنة 45 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 14/2/2004م ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* إزالـــــــة : 

15 ـ المبدأ : تقفيل البلكونة بالزجاج والألوميتال والمواد الخفيفة لا يدخل ضمن أعمال البناء ومن ثم فلا يجوز إزالتها :

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن تقفيل البلكونة بالزجاج والألوميتال وهي من المواد الخفيفة ولا تدخل ضمن مواد البناء أو المنشأت البنائية ولا تشكِّل ثمة أضرار بالسكان أو المارة أو بغيرهم ، وبالتالي فهي تدخل في نطاق التعديلات البسيطة التي لا يتطلب المشرع للقيام بها الحصول على ترخيص من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، ومن ثم فلا يجوز إزالتها 00 " 

(الطعن رقم 10570 لسنة 47 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 15/5/2004م ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـــلاك ري وصرف :

16 ـ المبدأ : لا يجوز إجراء أي عمل خاص أو التعديل في أملاك الري والصرف إلا بترخيص من وزارة الري : 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المستفاد من نصوص المواد 1 & 5 & 9 & 98 من القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 بشأن الري والصرف وحسبما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المشرع حظر إجراء أي عمل أو إقامة أية منشآت في الأملاك ذات الصلة بالري والصرف دون ترخيص من وزارة الري وطبقاً للشروط التي يحددها وإلا أعتبر ذلك تعدياً ويكون لمدير عام الري المختص إزالتة إداريا كما حظر المشرع من إجراء أي عمل بالأراضي المسجلة لخدمة الأغراض العامة والخاصة أو المملوكة للأفراد والتي تكون واقعة خارج جسور النيل لمسافة ثاثين متراًُ وخارج منافع الترع والمصارف لمسافة عشرين متراً إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزارة الري ، وناط القانون بمفتش الري المختص دخول الأراضي والتفتيش على ما يجري بها من أعمال ووقف الأعمال المخالفة وإزالتها إدارياً على نفقة المخالف ، وناط المشرع بوزارة الري وأجهزتها الفنية سلطة تقديرية في مدى خطورة الأعمال التي تتم إقامتها في المناطق المحظور إجراء أعمال فيها وما تنطوي عليه من المساس بسلامة الجسور وأن رقابة القضاء الإداري في هذا الشأن لا تمتد إلى الموازنة والترجيح في المسائل الفنية ." 

(الطعن رقم 10721 لسنة 46 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـــلاك ري وصرف : 

17 ـ المبدأ : لا يجوز إجراء أي عمل خاص أو التعديل في أملاك الري والصرف إلا بترخيص من وزارة الري : 

ـ وقوع المخالفة قبل صدور القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984لا يؤثر على مشروعية القرار الصادر في ظل هذا القانون 0

ـ دفع الضرائب العقارية أو توصيل المرافق أو التقدم بطلب لشراء الأرض ليس مبرراً للتعدي على أملاك الدولة 0

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المستفاد من أحكام المواد 1 & 6 & 9 من القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 بشأن الري والصرف حظر إجراء أي عمل خاص داخل حدود هذه الأملاك أو إحداث تعديل فيها إلا بترخيص من وزارة الري وطبقاً للشروط التي يحددها وإلا كان لمدير الري المختص إصدار بإزالة التعدي إداريا إذا لم يقم المستفيد بإعادة الشيء إلى اصله خلال الميعاد المحدد له 0

ولا يغير من ذلك ما جاء بأسباب الحكم المطعون فيه من أن مورث المدعين أقام المبنى قبل صدور القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه ذلك أن قوانين الري السابقة على هذا القانون كانت تحظر التعدي على منافع الـــري والصرف وتجيز لجهة الإدارة إزالة التعدي إداريا فضلاً عن أن إقامة البناء بالتعدي على منافع الري والصرف يعد جريمة مستمرة و يجوز إزالتها في أي وقت 0

كما لا يغير من ذلك ما سبق أن ساقه المطعون ضدهم من أن مورثهم كان يدفع الضرائب العقارية على هذا المنزل أو أن المنزل به المرافق أو انه تقدم بطلب لشراء الأرض لم يبت فيه ذلك أن أي من هذه الأمور لا يعطي للمطعون ضدهم أو لمورثهم من قبل أي حق على الأرض ولا يصلح أي من هذه الأسباب مبرراً للتعدي على أملاك الدولة الخاصة بالري و الصرف 0

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة السادسة الطعن رقم 8577 لسنة 44 ق0 عليا جلسة 27/2/2002م 0)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـــلاك ري وصرف : 

18 - المبدأ : إخطار المخالف لقانون الري والصرف ليس إجراءاً جوهرياً :

تطبيق : " القول بأن الإنذار المنصوص عليه في نص المادة (98) من قانون الري والصرف هو إجراء جوهري يترتب على إغفاله بطلان القرار الصادر بإزالة التعدي على منافع الري والصرف يجافي المنطق القانوني السليم ، ويخل بالحماية التي أصبغها المشرِّع على منافع الري والصرف وسرعة التصدي لأي إعتداء عليها وإزالته فوراً بالطريق الإداري لا سيما وان هذا الإنذار ليس إجراءاً ضرورياً أو جوهرياً أو حتى واجباً على مهندس الري وإنما يستفاد من سياق نص المادة (98) المشار إليها أن مهندس الري بالخيار إما بإنذار المخالف لإزالة أسباب المخالفة على نفقته أو باستصدار قرار بإزالتها بالطريق الإداري خاصة في الحالات العاجلة ."

(المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 3108 لسنة 45 ق0 عليا جلسة 23/6/2004م)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* إزالة تعدي على أمــلاك الـــري والصـرف : 

19 ـ المبدأ : لمدير الري سلطة إزالة أية تعديات على منافع وأملاك الري أو الصرف :

تطبيق : " المستفاد من أحكام المواد ( 1 & 6 & 9 ) من القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 بشأن الري والصرف حظر إجراء أي عمل خاص داخل حدود هذه الأملاك أو إحداث تعديل فيها إلا بترخيص من وزارة الري وطبقاً للشروط التي يحددها وإلا كان لمدير الري المختص إصدار بإزالة التعدي إداريا إذا لم يقم المستفيد بإعادة الشيء إلى أصله خلال الميعاد المحدد له 0

ولا يغير من ذلك ما جاء بأسباب الحكم المطعون فيه من أن مورث المدعين أقام المبنى قبل صدور القانون رقم12 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه ذلك أن قوانين الري السابقة على هذا القانون كانت تحظر التعدي على منافع الري والصرف وتجيز لجهة الإدارة إزالة التعدي إداريا فضلاً عن أن إقامة البناء بالتعدي على منافع الري والصرف يعد جريمة مستمرة و يجوز إزالتها في أي وقت 0

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة السادسة الطعن رقم 8577 لسنة 44 ق0 عليا جلسة 27/2/2002م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـلاك دولة 

20 ـ المبدأ : انتقال الملكية الخاصة إلى الملكية العامة بحكم تخصيصها بالفعل ، ويتيعَّن على السلطات العامة والأفراد حمايتها باعتبارها من الأملاك العامة :

تطبيق : " من حيث أن الطرق والشوارع وغيرها ـ حسبما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ الخصصة للمنفعة العامة أي المخصصة لاستعمال الجمهور تعتبر أملاكاً عامة ، ويتم التخصيص بأداة قانونية من السلطة المختصة ، كما يوجد التخصيص الفعلي بأن يكون الطريق أو الشارع مخصصاً للاستعمال العام بالفعل أي مطروقاً يمر فيه الناس والدواب وسائل النقل لفترة زمنية كافية لاستقرار تخصيصه للنفع العام وذلك يثبت من المظاهر الواقعية للتخصيص للنفع العام كما أنه يجوز للأفراد فتح طرق أو شوارع خاصة في ملكهم الخاص ، وهذه الأشياء تبقى ملكاً خاصاً لهم لا يستخدمها غيرهم من الجمهور إلا أنه يشترط لذلك أن تدُل عليها علامات بأن يسد أحد طرفي الطريق أو الشارع أو كليهما ببناء أو حاجز لمنع الجمهور من المرور به فإذا ترك هذا الشارع أو الطريق للجمهور للمرور به مدة معقولة فحينذٍ تنتقل الملكية الخاصة إلى الملك العام بحكم تخصيصها للمنعة العامة بالفعل ويكون لهذا الشارع أو الطريق حرمة باعتباره ملكاً عاماً ارتبطت به مصالح الجمهور ويتعين على السلطات العامة والأفراد حمايتها باعتبارها من الأملاك العامة ."

(الطعن رقم 5289 لسنة 42 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 11/2/2002م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـلاك دولة :

21 ـ المبدأ : مناط إعمال جهة الإدارة لسلطتها في أزاله التعدى على أملاك الدولة وفقاً لحكم المادة 970 مدني : 

تطبيق : من حيث أن المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن إعمال جهة الإدارة لسلطتها في إزالة التعدى وفقا لحكم المادة 970من قانون المدني منوطة بتوافر أسبابها وتحقق دواعي استعمالها بوجود اعتداء ظاهر على ملك الدولة أو غيرها من الأشخاص المحددة في النص إو محاولة غصبه بحيث إذا لم تتوافر أو يتحقق شيئ من ذلك فإن مناسبة استعمال هذه السلطة وسبب الالتجاء إليها يكون منتفياً 00 فإذا كان واضع اليد على أحد العقارات يستند في وضع يده إلي ادعاء بحق يقوم على جدية ما ينسبه لنفسه من مركز قانوني بالنسبة للعقار انتفى القول بقيام حالة الغضب أو الاعتداء وعندئذ لا يسوغ للدولة في مثل هذا الوضع أن تتدخل بسلطتها العامة لإزالة وضع اليد لأنها لا تكون إذ ذاك في مناسبة رفع الاعتداء أو إزالة الغضب وإنما تكون في معرض انتزاع ما تدعيه من حق وهو أمر غير جائز بحسب الأصل الذي يجعل الفصل في حقوق الطرفين وحسم النزاع للقضاء المدني بحكم ولايته القانونية ، وأن محكمة القضاء الإداري عند نظرها لمشروعية القرار الصادر بإزالة التعدي لا تقض في منازعة قائمة بين الطرفين المتنازعين بشأن الملكية بحيث تتولى بالبحث والتمحيص المستندات المقدمة من كل منهما وإنما يقف اختصاصها في هذا الشأن عند حد التحقق من أن سند الجهة الإدارية له أصلٌ ثابت في الأوراق وأن يكون إدعائها هو أيضاً إدعاء جدي له من الشواهد والدلائل ما يبرر إزالة التعدي بقرار إداري ." 

( الطعن رقم 5652 لسنة 42ق عليا جلسة 23/6/2004 م الدائرة السادسة 0 عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* إزالة تعدي على أمـلاك دولة : 

22 ـ المبدأ : لا يجوز لجهة الإدارة استخدام سلطتها العامة في انتزاع ما تدعيه من حق لنفسها في مجابهة وصف الغصب أو التعدي على أملاكها وإنما يجب عليها الالتجاء إلى القضاء المدني المختص : 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه لا يجوز لجهة الإدارة في مقام النزاع على الملكية بينها وبين الأفراد ، أن تستخدم سلطتها العامة في انتزاع ما تدعيه من حق لنفسها في هذا الصدد ، وذلك ما دام ادعاء صاحب الشأن يظاهره سند قانوني ينفي عنه وصف الغصب أو التعدي على أملاك الدولة ، وإنما يجب عليها – كأصل عام – أن تلجأ إلى القضاء المختص وهو القضاء المدني صاحب الولاية العامة بنظر المنازعات المتولدة عن روابط القانون الخاص ، بحسبان أن حق الدولة وغيرها من أشخاص القانون العام في أموالها هو حق ملكية مدنية شأنها في ذلك شأن الأفراد . 

ومن حيث إن الحد الأدنى لدلالة هذه المستندات في مجال المنازعة المطروحة ، أنها تقيم قرينة ظاهرة على ثبوت جدية أدعاء الملكية من جانب المطعون ضده وبالتالي زوال شبهة الغصب أو التعدي على الأموال الأميرية عنه ، الأمر الذي ما كان يسوغ معه لجهة الإدارة أن تستخدم سلطتها العامة في إصدار قرار منفرد من جانبها بتخصيص المساحة المتنازع عليها لإقامة مشروع إسكان بها ، وذلك حسبما جاء بقرار المجلس التنفيذي لمحافظة الإسكندرية المطعون فيه والصادر بتاريخ 27/11/1988 ، بل كان يتعين عليها أن تحذو حذو المطعون ضده في انتهاج الطريق القانوني لتثبيت ملكيتها لأرض النزاع في مواجهته ، وذلك باللجوء إلى القضاء المدني صاحب الاختصاص بالفصل في النزاع على الملكية ، أو على الأقل تتريث لحين صدور حكم في دعوى تثبيت الملكية المقامة من المطعون ضده ، وهي الدعوى رقم 1495 لسنة 1987 والتي قضى فيها – حسبما جاء بواجهة الحافظة المقدمة من الحكومة بجلسة 28/6/2003 – لصالح المذكور بتثبيت ملكيته ، ثم ألغي الحكم في الاستئناف وتم الطعن عليه بالنقض ولم يفصل فيه بعد ، مما يعني أن المركز القانوني للطرفين إزاء ادعاء ملكية الأرض المتنازع عليها لم يحسم بعد بحكم نهائي . 

( الطعن رقم 2515 لسنة 36 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 28/2/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* إزالة تعدي على أمـلاك دولة :

23 ـ المبدأ : للسلطة المختصة إذا ما وقع على الأملاك العامة أية تعديات سلطة إزالته بالطريق الإداري ـ قيام واضع اليد بسداد مقابل انتفاع لا ينفي عنه صفة التعدي :

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (87) من القانون المدني تنص على أن :" تعتبر أمولاً عامة العقارات والمنقولات التي للدولة أو للأشخاص الاعتبارية والتي تكون مخصصة لمنفعة عامة بالفعل أو بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم أو قرار من الوزير المختص . 

وتنص المادة (26) من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979م بشأن نظام الإدارة المحلية المعدَّل بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1981م على أن " 0000000 وللمحافظ أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات الكفيلة بحماية أملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة وإزالة ما يقع عليها من تعديات بالطريق الإداري . 

وتنص (31) من ذات القانون على أن : " للمحافظ أن يفوِّض بعض سلطاته واختصاصاته إلى مساعديه أو إلى سكرتير عام المحافظة أو السكرتير العام المساعد أو إلى رؤساء المصالح أو رؤساء الوحدات الأخرى . " 

ومن حيث أن مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع قد أضفى حماية على المال العام ، سواء أكان مخصصاً لمنفعة عامة بالفعل أو بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم أو قرار من الوزير المختص ، وهذا ما يعد على الطريق العام أو على الطريق المستطرق للكافة ، وأجاز المشرع للسلطة المختصة إذا ما وقع على هذا المال من تعديات إزالته بالطريق الإداري ، ولا ينال من ذلك قيام واضع اليد بسداد مقابل انتفاع ، لأن ذلك لا ينشئ له مركزاً قانونياً حيال الأرض المعتدى عليها ينفي عنه صفة التعدي . "

( الطعن رقم 5967 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 31/3/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** اختصـــــــــاص : 
24 ـ المبدأ : مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص المحلي لمحاكم مجلس الدولة يبطل الحكم :* 

تطبيق : " جميع قواعد الاختصاص تتعلَّق بالنظام العام سواء الاختصاص النوعي أو المحلي ، كما أن توزيع الاختصاص بين دوائر المحكمة الواحدة يرتبط كذلك بالنظام العام ، لأن هذه القواعد تتعلَّق بولاية المحكمة أو الهيئة التي تسند إليها بمقتضى القواعد التي تضعها الجمعيات العمومية لمحاكم مجلس الدولة ويعتبر الخروج على هذه القواعد خروجاً على قواعد الاختصاص يستتبع بطلان الحكم ، لأن صدور الحكم بالرغم من هذه المخالفة مؤداه إنعدام ولاية إصداره من جانب الدائرة التي أصدرته ، ويضحى حكمها باطلاً لما شابه من مخالفة إجرائية جسيمة من شأنها أن تهدر ضمانة كفلها القانون مما يفقد الحكم صفته كحكم قضائي خصوصاً إذا كان صاحب المصلحة قد تعمَّد التحايل على قواعد الاختصاص كي تفصل له دائرة بعينها حسب اختياره ، فليس هناك ما هو أكثر إخلالاً بقواعد التنظيم القضائي من أن يختار صاحب النزاع القاضي الذي يروقه ، ولا يغيِّر من ذلك أن تكون الإدارة المتعاقدة هي إحدى فروع أو إدارات الوزارة ، ولا تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية المستقلة 00 ذلك أن تحديد دائرة الاختصاص المحلي لمحاكم مجلس الدولة تقوم على إتصال الجهة الإدارية المحلية بالنزاع وهي بطبيعة الحال التي تستطيع الرد على الدعوى بإعداد البيانات وتقديم المستندات الخاصة بها ، وكذلك تسوية المنازعات صلحاً أو تنفيذ الحكم ." 

( الطعنين رقمي 3808 & 4225لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/6/2004م – الدائرة الثالثة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** اختصـــــــــاص : 
25 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص دائرة رجال القضاء بمحكمة النقض بالفصل في الطلبات التي يقدمها رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية النهائية المتعلقة بأي شأن من شئونهم وانحسار ذلك عن اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن الدستور إذ عهد في المادة 172 منه إلى مجلس الدولة كهيئة قضائية لها استقلالها بالفصل في المنازعات الإدارية والدعاوى الإدارية والدعاوى التأديبية ، فقد دلَّ بذلك إلى أن ولايته في شأنها هي ولاية عامة وأنه أضحى قاضي القانون العام بالنسبة إليها وأن المسائل التي اختص لم تعد محددة حصراً في أحوال بذاتها ، وأن عموم ولايته هذه وانبساطها على المنازعات الإدارية على تباين صورها لا يعني غل يـد المشرِّع عن إسنـاد الفصل في بعضها إلى جهات قضائية أخرى على أن يكون ذلك استثناء وبالقدر وفي الحدود التي يقتضيها الصالح العام وفي إطار التفويض المخوَّل للمشرِّع بنص المادة 167 من الدستور في شأن تحديد الهيئات القضائية وتقرير اختصاصاتها وتنظيم طريقة تشكيلها فقد اجتزأ المشرع من الولاية العامة لمحاكم مجلس الدولة وبنصوص صريحة وقاطعة منازعات تأديب القضاة حيث عقد الاختصاص بنظرها لمجلس التأديب المنصوص عليه في المادة 98 من قانون السلطة القضائية ، كما عقد الاختصاص لدوائر المواد المدنية والتجارية بمحكمة النقض دون غيرها بالفصل في الطلبات التي يقدمها رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية النهائية المتعلقة بأي شأن من شئونهم والفصل في طلبات التعويض عن تلك القرارات وكذا الفصل في المنازعات الخاصة بالمرتبات والمعاشات والمكافآت المستحقة لرجال القضاء والنيابة العامة أو ورثتهم وذلك على النحو المنصوص عليه في المادة 83 من قانون السلطة القضائية .

وقد قصد المشرِّع بهذا الاستثناء أن يوكل أمر هؤلاء إلى من هم أكثر خبرة ودراية بأوضاعهم وأعمق فهماً للمقاييس التي يتعَّين أن يؤدى العمل القضائي في إطارها وهي اعتبارات قدرها المشرِّع في إطار التفويض الذي خوله إياه الدستور ." 

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا ـ الدائرة السابعة ـ في الطعن رقم 11250 لسنة 47 ق0عليا جلسة 18/4/2004م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** اختصـــــــــاص : 
26 ـ المبدأ : القرار الصادر من النيابة العامة بالتحفظ على سيارة عمل قضائي وليس قراراً إدارياً ويخرج عن نطاق اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعن أن الحكم المطعون فيه خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله إذ الحكم يسلم بأن القرار الصادر بالتحفظ على السيارة عمل قضائى مما تختص به النيابة العامة إلا أنه بعد صدور الحكم بالبراءة اعتبره الحكم المطعون فيه واستمراره عملاً إداريا تختص محكمة القضاء الإدارى برقابة مشروعيته , وهو ما يخالف القانون فى انتزاع الاختصاص المقرر بمقتضى المادة 208 إجراءات جنائية , والتى عهدت بالاختصاص بالنظر فى التظلمات فى مثل القرار المطعون فيه لمحكمة الجنايات التى أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه أو محكمة الجنح المستأنفة فى غرفة مشورة .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه بالتحفظ على السيارة المشار إليها صدر من النيابة العامة إبان قيامها بالتحقيق فى الجناية المشار إليها , فإن هذا القرار يكون قضائيا , ويخرج من ثم عن الاختصاص الولائى لمحاكم مجلس الدولة , على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة , وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه إلى غير ذلك فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون , وأخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله , الأمر الذى يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه والقضاء بعدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإدارى ولائيا بنظر الدعوى , وإحالتها إلى المحكمة الجنائية التى نظرت الدعوى الجنائية ( محكمة جنايات المنصورة ) باعتبار أن ذلك القرار من الأمور المرتبطة بالدعوى والاتهام , مع إبقاء الفصل فى المصروفات . 

( الطعن رقم 631 لسنة 40 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 17/1/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** اختصــــــاص 
27 ـ المبدأ : نوادي قوات مسلحة : عـــدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بنظر كافة المنازعات الإدارية المتعلقة بضباط القوات المسلحة واختصاص اللجان القضائية للقوات المسلحة بنظرها :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن الواضح من القانون رقم 71 لسنة 1975 بتنظيم وتحديد اختصاص اللجان القضائية للقوات المسلحة ، أنه قد سلب مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري الاختصاص بنظر كافة المنازعات الإدارية المتعلقة بضباط القوات المسلحة، وناطه باللجان المشكلة وفقاً لأحكامه، وأن اختصاص هذه اللجان جاء من العموم والشمول، بما يدخل جميع المنازعات الإدارية فى اختصاص القضاء العسكرى ما دامت المنازعة تتعلق بالخدمة العسكرية، والتى يدور معها الاختصاص وجوداً وعدماً حتى ولو انفصمت علاقة الضابط بهذه الخدمة العسكرية وأصبح من الأفراد العاديين، إذ المناط هو المنازعة فى شأن من شئون هذه الخدمة والتى بسببها يطالب الشخص بما يدعيه من حقوق مرتبطة بها أو متفرعة عنها.

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت المنازعة الراهنة تتعلق بالطعن فى القرار السلبى للمطعون ضده بعدم تجديد عضوية الطاعن بنوادى القوات المسلحة بسبب عدم توافر شرط مدة الخدمة المنصوص عليها فى القرار الوزارى رقم 57 لسنة 1995 فى حق الطاعن، وكانت عضوية نوادى القوات المسلحة – أيا كان نوعها – من المسائل المتعلقة بأداء الوظيفة العسكرية، وقد حصل عليها الطاعن بسبب خدمته العسكرية كحق من الحقوق الوظيفية المتفرعة عنها، ومن ثم فهى بهذه المثابة تدخل فى مدلول المنازعات الإدارية الخاصة بضباط القوات المسلحة طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 71 لسنة 1975 المشار إليه، وبالتالى ينعقد الاختصاص بالفصل فيها للجنة القضائية العسكرية المختصة، مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم اختصاص القضاء الإداري ولائياً بنظر الدعوى وإحالتها بحالتها إلى اللجنة القضائية العسكرية المختصة عملاً بحكم المادة 110 من قانون المرافعات مع إبقاء الفصل فى المصروفات للجهة القضائية المختصة.

( الطعن رقم 9826 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

*
* اخصـــــــــــاص
28 ـ المبدأ : الإفراج عن محبوس بعد الانتهاء من مدة حبسه يعتبر عملاً قضائياً يخرج عن اختصاص مجلس الدولة :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن ما أقام عليه الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءه بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائيا بنظر الدعوى ، قد جاء متفقاً وما اطرد عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة بشأن الأعمال القضائية التى تباشرها النيابة العامة ومنها الأوامر الصادرة بتنفيذ الأحكام الجنائية ، حسبما هو الحال فى النزاع الماثل والذى ينصب على المنازعة فى عدم قيام النيابة العامة بعدم تطبيق أحكام المادة 36 من قانون العقوبات على جميع القضايا المحكوم فيها ضد الطاعن فيما يتعلق بتحديد أقصى مدة الحبس ، حيث يخرج هذا التصرف من تصرفات النيابة العامة عن نطاق الاختصاص الولائى لمحاكم مجلس الدولة ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما جاء بأسباب الطعن من قياس الطعن فى قرارات النيابة العامة على الطعن فى أحكام محكمة القضاء الإدارى والمحاكم التأديبية أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ، إذ إن الأمر إنما يتعلق بطريق طعن تم تنظيمه على الوجه المبين فى قانون مجلس الدولة الذي ناط بالمحكمة الإدارية الاختصاص بالفصل فى طعون الأحكام التى تصدرها هذه المحاكم ، كما لا ينال من ذلك أيضاً ما نعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه من عدم تمكينه من الاطلاع على تقرير هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، إذ الثابت أن الحكم المطعون فيه صدر بمناسبة الفصل فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى والذى لم تسبقه إحالة إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، وبالتالي لم تعد الهيئة المذكورة تقريراً بشأنه ، مما يجعل هذا الوجه من الطعن ـ مثل سابقه ـ فى غير محله، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لما ساقه الطاعن من أن القرار المطعون فيه صادر من النيابة العامة بوصفها سلطة إدارية وليس قضائية، وذلك لما ينطوي عليه هذا القول من مصادرة على المطلوب.

( الطعن رقم 9510 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/4/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
* اختصـــــــاص :
29 ـ المبدأ : القرار الصادر بتخصيص أرض صحراوية مملوكة للدولة لشخص من أشخاص القانون العام بدون مقابل بقصد تحقيق نفع عام يعتبر قراراً إدارياً يختص بنظر الطعن عليه مجلس الدولة ، ويندرج فى مفهوم القرارات الفردية ويمس حقوق ومراكز واضعى اليـد عليها أو الحائزين لها ـ أثر ذلك : أنه لا يكفى للعلم بها مجرد نشرها فى الجريدة الرسمية , وإنما يتعين إعلان صاحب الشأن بها أو ثبوت علمه اليقينى : 
ـ وضع اليد على أرض مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة , يجب أن يستوى على سند من القانون يدرأ عنه صفة التعدى , بأن يخول صاحبه حق بسط يده عليها أو حيازته لها مثل عقد بيع ولو ابتدائى أو عقد إيجار بها , وإلا شكل وضع اليد تعديا عليها حق إزالته إداريا :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه عن وجه الطعن المتعلق بالاختصاص : فإنه لما كان القرار المطعون فيه – وهو قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 193 لسنة 1995 – قد صدر بتخصيص الأراضى التى اعتبرها مملوكة للدولة لشخص من أشخاص القانون العام وقتئذ هو هيئة ميناء القاهرة الجوى , بدون مقابل بقصد تحقيق غرض ذى نفع عام هو تطوير مطار القاهرة الدولى , وأنه بهذه المثابة ينسحب عليه وصف ومقومات القرار الإدارى الذى ينعقد الاختصاص بمباشرة الرقابة القضائية على مشروعيته لمحاكم مجلس الدولة , وبالتالى لا شأن للنزاع حوله بالمنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 فى شأن الأراضى الصحراوية والذى يستند إليه الطاعنون فى القول باختصاص المحاكم العادية وحدها بالفصل فيها عملاً بالمادة 22 منه وذلك حسبما سبق أن انتهت إليه هذه المحكمة فى حكمها الصـادر فى الطعن رقم 1243 لسنة 43 ق عليا بجلسة 3/10/1999 , ومن ثم فإن الدفع المبدى من الطاعنين بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائيا بنظر الدعوى يكون غير قائم على أساس سليم من القانون , مما يضحى معه النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بمخالفة القانون فى هذا الصدد فى غير محله و لا يسوغ الاعتداد به .

ومن حيث إنه عما آثاره الطاعنون فى شأن عدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً , تأسيساً على أن القرار المطعون فيه نشر بالجريدة الرسمية بالعدد 27 فى 6 يوليه 1995 – ولم يقم المطعون ضده برفع دعواه طعناً على هذا القرار إلا فى 6/4/1996 بعد فوات الميعاد المقرر قانوناً , فإن مؤدى هذا القول اعتبار القرار المطعون فيه من قبيل القرارات التنظيمية العامة التى ينهض نشرها فى الجريدة الرسمية قرينة على علم الكافة بها , وهو ما يغاير حقيقة القرار المطعون فيه , ذلك أن قرار تخصيص بعض الأراضى لجهة ما من شأنه أن يمس حقوق ومراكز واضعى اليـد عليها أو الحائزين لها , وهو بهذا المعنى يندرج فى مفهوم القرارات الفردية التى جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أنه لا يكفى للعلم بها مجرد نشرها فى الجريدة الرسمية , وإنما يتعين إعلان صاحب الشأن بها أو ثبوت علمه اليقينى بمضمونها ومحتواها على نحو يمكنه من تحديد مركزه القانونى إزاءها , ومن ثم وإذ خلت الأوراق مما يفيد إخطار المطعون ضده بالقرار المطعون فيه أو علمه به علما يقينيا على النحو المتقدم فى تاريخ بعينه سابق على رفع الدعوى , فإن ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه من قبول الدعوى شكلاً يكون والحالة هذه قد جاء موافقا لصحيح حكم القانون ولا مطعن عليه . ومن جهة أخرى فإن ما ورد بتقرير الخبير المودع فى الدعوى من أنه لا يوجد تداخل بين أرض المدعى والأرض موضوع القرار المطعون فيه , ليس من شــأنه نفى صفة أو مصلحة المدعى ( المطعون ضده ) فى الطعن على القرار حسـبما ذهبت إليه الحكومة فى طعنها , ذلك أن تلك النتيجة التى توصل إليها الخبير تتناقص مع ما ذكره فى ذات التقرير من أن أرض النزاع وضع يد المدعى تدخل ضمن احداثيات القرار الجمهورى المطعون فيه , ولو صح ما ذكره الخبير أولا لما استمر المدعى فى السير فى دعواه , وعليه لا يكون ثمة وجه لما أثاره الطاعنون من مآخذ فى هذا الصدد أيضاً ويتعين طرحه جانباً .

ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع النزاع , فإن الفيصل فيه يكمن فى تحديد ما إذا كان ثمة حق أو مركز قانونى ثابت للمطعون ضده فى تاريخ صدور القرار المطعون فيه , قد مسـه هذا القرار أو نال منه على نحو يفقده مشروعية إصداره ومبرر وجوده أم لا .

ومن حيث إنه يبين من استقراء أحكام القوانين أرقام 100 لسنة 1964 بتنظيم تأجير العقارات المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة والتصرف فيها ، والقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 فى شأن الأراضى الصحراوية، والقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1991 فى شأن بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة الخاصة ، أن المشرع قد نظم بموجب هذه التشريعات إجراءات وقواعد إدارة أملاك الدولة الخاصة واستغلالها وكيفية التصرف فيها سواء بالبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع أو غيرها من الوسائل الواردة بهذه التشريعات، كما أحاط هذه الأملاك بسياج قوى من الحماية القانونية يضمن عدم التعدى عليها أو غصبها , إذ حظر على أى شخص طبيعى أو معنوى أن يحوز أو يضع يده بأية صفة كانت على العقارات الداخلة فى ملكية الدولة الخاصة إلا وفقا لأحكام هذه القوانين , ونص على أنه مع مراعاة ما تقضى به المادة 970 من القانون المدنى يقع باطلاً كل تصرف أو تقرير لأى حق عينى أو تأجير يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذه القوانين , ولا يجوز شهره ويجوز لكل ذى شأن طلب الحكم بهذا البطلان , بل أوجب على المحكمة أن تقضى به من تلقاء نفسها .

ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد أضطرد على أن وضع اليد على أرض مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة , يجب أن يستوى على سند من القانون يدرأ عنه صفة التعدى , بأن يخول صاحبه حق بسط يده عليها أو حيازته لها مثل عقد بيع ولو ابتدائى أو عقد إيجار بها , وإلا شكل وضع اليد تعديا عليها حق إزالته إداريا , إلا أنه لا يكفى لقيام هذا السند القانونى لوضع اليد المشروع مجرد وجود إرهاصات تعاقد أو اتخاذ إجراءات ممهدة له من قبل أن تتوج بعقد يخول وضع اليد ، حتى ولو شكلت هذه المقدمات وعدا بالتعاقد وذلك لصراحة نص المادة 102 من القانون المدنى على أن الوعد بالتعاقد لا يقوم مقام العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلا بمقتضى حكم حائز لقوة الشىء المقضى به .

ومن حيث إن البادى من الأوراق أن الأرض المتنازع عليها هى من الأراضى الصحراوية الخاضعة لأحكام القانونين رقمى 143 لسنة 1981، 7 لسنة 1991 سالفى الذكر، وأن المطعون ضده أقام دعواه بطلب وقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 193 لسنة 1995 بتخصيص هذه الأرض – والكائنة بطريق مصر الإسماعيلية الصحراوى – لهيئة ميناء القاهرة الجوى، على سند من القول بأنه يضع يده عليها منذ عام 1978 ويحوزها حيازة هادئة ومستقرة لمدة طويلة، وقد قام باستصلاحها وزراعتها بعد أن تكبد مبالغ طائلة فى سبيل تهيأتها وتوفير مصادر للرى والصرف والطاقة بها، بينما لم يقدم أى دليل يفيد أن وضع اليد على تلك الأرض يظاهره سند مشروع وقائم عند صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية المشار إليه فى 21/6/1995، بل على العكس ثبت من كتاب الهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية المودع حافظة مستنداتها المقدمة بجلسة 7/1/2002 – وهى الهيئة التى يقرر المطعون ضده أنها المهيمنة على أرض النزاع والمنوط بها سلطة التصرف فيها – أنه تقدم بطلب للانتفاع بهذه الأرض ولم يتم اتخاذ أى إجراء بشأن هذا الطلب سواء بالبيع أو بالإيجار، ومن ثم وتأسيساً على ما تقدم فإن المطعون ضده لا يكون قد نشأ له – بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق ودون المساس بأصل الموضوع – حق أو مركز قانونى على الأرض محل النزاع يتعين معه على مصدر القرار المطعون فيه احترامه وعدم المساس به، الأمر الذى يفتقد معه طلب وقف تنفيذ هذا القرار أحد ركنيه الأساسيين وهو ركن الجدية، مما يتعين معه القضاء برفض هذا الطلب دون حاجة لاستظهار ركن الاستعجال لعدم جدواه .

وغنى عن البيان أنه لا يسوغ التحدى أو المحاجة بعقود البيع الابتدائية المبرمة بين المطعون ضده ومديرية الزراعة بالقاهرة بشأن هذه الأرض ، ذلك أن البادى من الأوراق أن هذه العقود تم إبرامها بتاريخ 7/9/1996، أى بعد صدور القرار المطعون فيه فى 21/6/1995 بأكثر من عـام ، بل وبعد إقامة الدعوى المطعون على حكمها فى 6/4/1996 بما يزيد على خمسة شهور، ومن غير المقبول أو المتصور قانونا أن يكون القرار المطعون فيه – وهو سابق على التصرف المذكور – قد اعتدى على حق للمطعون ضده مستمد من هذا التصرف وهو لم يكن قد ولد بعد، إذ أن منطق القانون يوجب بأن يقيد التصرف السابق التصرف اللاحق وليس العكس.

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر وقضى بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ، فإنه يكون قد تنكب وجه الصواب فى هذا الصدد وخالف صحيح حكم القانون، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه .

( الطعون أرقام 7961 & 8324 & 8531 لسنة 45ق. عليا ـ جلسة 22/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

*
* انتخابات مجلس الشعب 
30 ـ المبدأ : مناط اختصاص مجلس الدولة بنظر الطعن على القرارات الصادرة قبل بدء العملية الانتخابية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بالقرارات المتعلقة بقبول أوراق الترشيح أو الصفة السابقة على عملية الانتخاب – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – هو أن يتم الطعن على هذه القرارات على استقلال وفى الميعاد القانونى وقبل بدء العملية الانتخابية ، فإذا ما تم الطعن على هذا القرار بعد إجراء الانتخابات وإعلان النتيجة، فإنه لا اختصاص للقضاء الإداري فى هذا الشأن ؛ أساس ذلك أن القرار الأول الخاص بالترشيح يكون قد اندمج فى نسيج العملية الانتخابية، وأصبح جزءاً منها، وظهر واقع قانونى جديد ( إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب واكتساب الفائز فيها عضوية مجلس الشعب )، ومن ثم فإن الطعن على الصفة السابقة على عملية الانتخاب فى هذه الحالة يخرج عن اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري ويدخل فى اختصاص مجلس الشعب وفقاً للمادة 93 من الدستور.

لما كان ذلك وكان البادى من الأوراق أن الطاعن فى الطعن الماثل يطعن على صفة المطعون ضده الأول التى ثبتت له بمقتضى الحكم المطعون فيه بمناسبة انتخابات مجلس الشعب عام 2000 والتى قامت الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها بتنفيذه، وأجريت الانتخابات على أساسها وانتهت بفوز المطعون ضده الأول بمقعد العمال فى الدائرة المذكورة و أضحى عضوا بمجلس الشعب قبل قيد الطعن الماثل فى 4/12/2000، ومن ثم ينحسر الاختصاص بنظر هذا الطعن لمجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إدارى وينعقد الاختصاص به لمجلس الشعب وحده دون غيره نزولاً على حكم المادة 93 من الدستور، الأمر الذى يغدو معه متعيناً القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء مجدداً بعدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بنظر الدعوى. 

( الطعن رقم 2393 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** انتخابات صفة الفـلاح: 

31 ـ المبدأ : مناط وقف تنفيذه القـــــرار الإداري : 

ـ توافر صفة الفـلاح تقتضي توافر عدة شــروط :

ـ شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشورى :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى على أن ولاية محاكم مجلس الدولة فى وقف تنفيذ القرارات الإدارية مشتقة من ولايتها فى الإلغاء وفرع منها, ومردها إلى الرقابة القانونية التى يسلطها القضاء الإدارى على القرار على أساس وزنه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه مبدأ المشروعية, إذ يتعين على القضاء الإدارى ألا يوقف قراراً إدارياً, إلا إذا تبين له – بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – ودون مساس بأصل الحق, أن طلب وقف التنفيذ قد توافر فيه ركنان:

أولهما: ركن الجدية ويتمثل فى قيام الطعن فى القرار بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أسباب جدية من حيث الواقع والقانون, تحمل على ترجيح الحكم بإلغائه عند نظر الموضوع .

ثانيهما: ركن الاستعجال بأن يكون من شأن استمرار القرار وتنفيذه نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بإلغائه.

ومن حيث إنه فيما يتعلق بركن الجدية بالنسبة للدعوى رقم 6981 لسنة 9ق فإن مفاد الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب والتى تسرى على المرشحين لعضوية مجلس الشورى عملاً بنص المادة 24 من القانون رقم 120 لسنة 1980 فى شأن مجلس الشورى – أن المشرع – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة حدد على وجه قاطع مدلول الفلاح, ومؤداه أن تتوافر فيه عـــدة شروط : 

أولهـــا: أن تكون الزراعة عمله الوحيد ومصدر رزقه الأساسى.

وثانيها: أن يكون مقيماً فى الريف.

وثالثها: ألا يحوز هو وزوجته وأولاده القصر أكثر من عشرة أفدنة سواء بطريق الملك أو الإيجار, كما جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة كذلك على أن التثبت من توافر صفة الفلاح يكون بالتحقق من اكتمال الشرائط المتطلبة قانوناً وقت تقديم طلب الترشيح, بحيث إذا لم تتوافر فى المرشح صفة الفلاح وقت تقديم الطلب فإنه تلحق به صفة الفئات, وهى الصفة التى يجب أن يجرى الترشيح على أساسها.

ـ ومن حيث إن المادة (6) من قانون مجلس الشورى ، المشار إليه اشترطت فيمن يرشح أو يعين عضواً بمجلس الشورى عدة شروط من بينها أن يكون المرشح أو المعين قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من أدائها طبقاً للقانون ، وقد استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على وجوب توافر هذا الشرط ، وأن التهرب من أداء الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية حتى تجاوز سن التجنيد لا تعتبر بمثابة الإعفاء قانوناً من أدائها في مفهوم تطبيق حكم المادة (6) بند (5) من القانون المشار إليه .

( الطعن رقم 10254 لسنة 50 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 31/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** اختصاص انتخابات مجلس شعب : 
32 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص محكمة النقض بنظر الطعون التى تنصب أساساً على بطلان عملية الانتخاب ذاتها والتى تتمثل فى معناها الفنى الدقيق فى عمليات التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية المعدل بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 1990م :

*تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الطعون الانتخابية التى تختص محكمة النقض بتحقيقها, فى إطار الاختصاص المقرر دستورياً لمجلس الشعب وحده بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه طبقاً لحكم المادة (93) من الدستور, إنما هى تلك الطعون التى تنصب أساساً على بطلان عملية الانتخاب ذاتها والتى تتمثل فى معناها الفنى الدقيق فى عمليات التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية المعدل بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 1990 وبصفة خاصة لأحكام المادتين رقمى 36 و 37 ومن ثم يكون الطعن على أية مرحلة من تلك المراحل التى تمر بها العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الدستورى والقانونى والفنى الدقيق على النحو المشار إليه من اختصاص مجلس الشعب وحده ويباشره إعمالاً لصريح حكم المادة (93) من الدستور وعلى الوجه المنصوص عليه فيها , أيا ما كان وجه هذا الطعن أو أساسه.

وبذلك لا تتقطع أوصال المنازعة الواحدة فى صحة العضوية حالاً أو مآلا, وهى بعد المنازعة فى مدى صحة العملية الانتخابية من تصويت وفرز وإعلان نتيجته, يستوى فى ذلك أن تكون عملية الانتخاب قد أسفرت عن فوز مرشح أو كشفت عن وجوب الإعادة بين مرشحين أو أكثر على الوجه المنصوص عليه قانوناً فمن المقرر أن لمجلس الشعب وحده مرد الطعن على ما شاب العملية الانتخابية من بطلان متى أسفرت هذه العملية حالاً أو مآلا عن اكتساب العضوية بمجلس الشعب.

وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر بتعرضه موضوعاً لطعن فى نتيجة انتخاب عضو مجلس شعب فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون, مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه . 

( الطعن رقم 3335 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/4/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

[*u]* اختصاص بإعلان النتيجة :
33 ـ المبدأ : عدم اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة ولائيا بنظر بنظر الطعون الانتخابية الخاصة بإعلان النتيجة اختصاص مجلس الشعب بنظرها :[/u]*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إدارى بنظر المنازعة الماثلة, فإن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر بأن الطعون الانتخابية التى تختص محكمة النقض بتحقيقها, فى إطار الاختصاص المقرر دستورياً لمجلس الشعب وحده بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه طبقاً لحكم المادة 93 من الدستور, إنما هى تلك الطعون التى تنصب أساساً على بطلان عملية الانتخاب ذاتها والتى تتمثل فى معناها الفنى الدقيق فى عمليات التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية المعدل بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 1990 وبصفة خاصة لأحكام المادتين 36 و 37 ومن ثم يكون الطعن على أية مرحلة من تلك المراحل التى تمر بها العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الدستورى والقانونى والفنى الدقيق على النحو المشار إليه من اختصاص مجلس الشعب وحده يباشره إعمالاً لصريح حكم المادة 93 من الدستور المشار إليه وعلى الوجه المنصوص عليه فيها , أيا ما كان وجه هذا الطعن أو أساسه.

ومن حيث إنه متى تعلق الأمر بالنعى على بطلان عملية الانتخاب بالمعنى الفنى المشار إليه فيما سبق فإنه لا يغير من اختصاص مجلس الشعب وحده بالفصل فى هذه الطعون والمنازعات مما قد يثار من تفرقة بين حالة ما إذا أسفرت عملية الانتخاب فعلاً عن فوز أحد المرشحين بعينه بحصوله على الأغلبية المطلقة واكتسابه صفة العضوية, وبين ما إذا لم تسفر العملية الانتخابية عن ذلك مما تقتضى الإعادة بين المرشحين لعدم حصول إى منهم على الأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة إعمالاً لحكم المادة الخامسة عشرة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب المعدل بالقانون رقم 201 لسنة 1990, فمناط تحديد الاختصاص المقرر لمجلس الشعب وحده, أن يكون مرد الطعن إلى ما شاب العملية الانتخابية من بطلان متى أسفرت هذه العملية حالاً أو مآلاً إلى اكتساب العضوية بمجلس الشعب.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك , وكان البادى من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده رشح نفسه لانتخابات مجلس الشعب وصفته فئات بالدائرة التاسعة ومقرها مركز شبين القناطـر وقد تمت عملية الانتخاب والفرز يومى 8 و 9/11/2000 وقد صدر قرار وزير الداخلية المطعون فيه بإعلان نتيجة الانتخاب التى أسفرت عن إعادة الإنتخابات وتحدد لإجراء الإعادة يوم 14/ 11 / 2000 وتمت عملية انتخابات الإعادة فى الميعاد المذكور وصدر قرار وزير الداخلية بإعلان نتيجة الإنتخاب التى أسفرت عنها الإعادة وإذ تنصب الدعوة موضوع الطعن الماثل على الإعلان عن نتيجة الإنتخابات التى أجريت يوم 8/ 11/ 2000م وأنه قد جاء معيبا لما شاب العملية الإنتخابية عند التصويت والفرز من بطلان طبقا للمطاعن التى ساقها المطعون ضده فى عريضة دعواه ومذكرات دفاعه وما قدمه من مستندات حوتها حوافظ المستندات المودعة منه تساند ادعاءاته فى هذا الشأن، ومن ثم تعتبردعواه طعنا انتخابيا مما يندرج تحت حكم المادة 93 من الدستور ويناط الاختصاص بالفصل فيه لمجلس الشعب وحده وعلى ذلك تكون المنازعة الماثلة مما يخرج نظرها عن الإختصاص الولائى لمحاكم مجلس الدولة على النحو المقرر بالدستور وبالقانون وإذ أقام الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءه على خلاف ذلك ، فيكون متعين الإلغاء. 

( الطعن رقم 3337 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 15/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** انتخابات مجالس محلية : 
34 ـ المبدأ : شروط التمتع بصفة العامل في انتخابات المجالس المحلية ـ القيد في إحدى النقابات العمالية :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الشعب – والمطبقة أحكامه على الترشيح لانتخابات المجالس المحلية – أنه يشترط لتمتع حملة المؤهلات دون العالية بصفة العامل , أن يكون الشخص مقيدا فى نقابة عمالية , بما مفاده أنه لا يكفى لإضفاء صفة العامل على المرشح مجرد كونه من حمله المؤهلات المتوسطة أو غير العالية , بل لابد أن يثبت قيده وقت الترشيح فى إحدى النقابـات العمالية , وإلا فقد هذه الصفة واندرج تبعا لذلك ضمن صفة " الفئات " وليس " العمال ".

ومن حيث إنه متى كان ذلك فإن ركن الجدية فى طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه يضحى متوافراً , فضلاً عن توافر ركن الاستعجال بحسبان أن تنفيذ هذا القرار من شأنه تمكين المطعون ضده من خوض الانتخابات المحلية بصفة غير ثابتة له قانوناً وهى صفة " عامل " وبالتالى منافسة الطاعن كمرشح عن مقعد العمال فى هذه الانتخابات دون وجه حق , وتلك نتائج يتعذر تداركها بفوات الوقت , ومن ثم وإذ توافر لطلب وقف التنفيذ ركناه اللذان يقوم عليهما وهما الجدية والاستعجال فإن القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه يضحى متعيناً ."

( الطعن رقم 6214 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/ 12 / 2003م – الدائرة الأولى )

** انتخابات مجالس محلية :
35 ـ المبدأ : الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية المجالس الشعبية المحلية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة (75) من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون نظام الإدارة المحلية وتعديلاته تنص على أنه " يشترط فيمن يرشح عضواً بالمجالس الشعبية المحلية ما يأتي : 

1- أن يكون متمتعاً بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية .

2- أن يكون بالغاً من العمر 25 سنة ميلادية على الأقل يوم الانتخاب .

3- أن يكون مقيداً في جداول الانتخاب بالوحدة المحلية التي يرشح نفسه في دائرتها وله محل إقامة في نطاقها . 

4- أن يجيد القراءة والكتابة . 

5- أن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من أدائها طبقاً للقانون .

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع قد حدد الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية المجالس الشعبية المحلية واستلزم ضرورة أن يكون المرشح متمتعاً بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية ، وأن يكون سنه في يوم الانتخابات 25 سنة على الأقل ، وأن يكون مقيداً في جداول الانتخاب بالوحدة المحلية التي يرشح نفسه فيها وأن يكون له محل إقامة في نطاقها ، وأن يجيد القراءة والكتابة ، وأن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من أدائها طبقاً للقانون .

( الطعن رقم 8305 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 15/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** انتخابات مجالس إدارة مراكز شباب :
36 ـ المبدأ : استبعاد من الترشيح لمجلس إدارة مركز شباب ـ الأسباب الأمنية لا تكفي :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه ولئن كانت جهة الإدارة غير ملزمة بتسبيب قرارها ..... إلا أنه إذا أفصحت جهة الإدارة عن سبب قرارها أو كان القانون يلزمها بتسبيبه ، فإن ما تبديه منه يكون خاضعاً لرقابة القضاء الإداري ، وله في سبيل إعمال رقابته أن يمحصه للتحقق من مدى مطابقته أو عدم مطابقته للقانون ، وأثر ذلك في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها القرار ، وهذه الرقابة القانونية لركن السبب تجد حدها الطبيعي في التأكد مما إذا كانت هذه النتيجة مستخلصة استخلاصاً سائغاً من أصول موجودة ، أو كانت مستخلصة من أصول لا تنتجها مادياً وقانونياً ، فإذا كانت منتزعة من غير أصول موجودة أو كان مستخلصة من أصول لا تنتجها ، أو كانت الوقائع على فرض وجودها مادياً لا ينتج النتيجة التي يتطلبها القانون ، كان القرار فاقداً لركن السبب ، ووقع مخالفاً للقانون ، فهو غير مشروع .

لما كان ذلك وكان البادي من الأوراق أن استبعاد اسم الطاعن من كشوف المرشحين لمجلس إدارة مركز شباب الوراورة بأبي صوير في دورة 2001/2005 كان بسبب ما انتهى إليه استطلاع رأي مباحث أمن الدولة من مما نعتها لذلك لاعتبارات أمنية ، وكانت الأوراق قد خلت من الدليل القاطع على جدية أسباب المنع هذه ، لذلك يكون القرار المطعون وبحسب الظاهر من الأوراق قد فقد سببه ، مما يبرر إلغاءه ويتوافر به ركن الجدية اللازم لوقف تنفيذه .

ومن حيث إنه من ركن الاستعجال فإنه لما كان من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة بأن أي مساس أو انتقاص لحق من الحقوق الدستورية ، ومنها حق الترشيح ، يتمثل به ومنه ركن الاستعجال دائماً وعلة ذلك أن الأمانة التي تطوق عنق قاضي المشروعية وتلزمه بالذود عن الحقوق الدستورية المقررة للمواطنين حتى يتحقق صدقاً ويتوافر حقاً للمشروعية قيام ولسيادة القانون أن تصان ، ومن ثم فإن ركن الاستعجال يكون قد توافر في الطعن الماثل ، دون أن ينال من ذلك أو ينتقص منها أن الانتخابات التي حرم الطاعن من الترشيح لها قد أجريت فعلاً وجرى انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديدة لمركز الشباب المذكور ذلك أن للطاعن جد مصلحة ما زالت قائمة في الظفر بشرف الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الإدارة ودخوله الإنتخابات خاصة وأن مدة المجلس ما زالت ممتدة حتى عام 2005 . 

ومن حيث إنه وقد توافر ركنا الجدية والاستعجال في خصوصية القرار المطعون فيه يغدو متعيناً القضاء بوقف تنفيذه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها إدراج اسم الطاعن في كشوف المرشحين المقبولين وإعادة الانتخاب لمجلس الإدارة مع ذويه من المرشحين المقبولين ، وهو عين ما طالب به الطاعن في تقرير طعنه وفق صحيح التكييف القانوني لطلباته بإعتبار أن ذلك أثراً طبيعياً لوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه وليس طلباً جديداً على نحو ما دفعت به الجهة الإدارية في مذكرة دفاعها المشار إلها .

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أخذ بغير هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد خالف القانون ، متعيناً إلغاؤه وهو ما تقضي به هذه المحكمة .

( الطعن رقم 7741 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** انتخابات مجلس شعب اختصاص مجلس الدولة :
37 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص مجلس الدولة بنظر الطعون المقامة على القرارات الإدارية السابقة على إجراء العملية الانتخابية ، أما الطعون التي تنصب على العملية الانتخابية فى ذاتها بمعناها الفنى الدقيق والمتمثلة فى التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة فإن الفصل فيها يخرج عن الاختصاص الولائى المعقود لمحاكم مجلس الدولة فى الدستور والقانون ويختص مجلس الشعب بنظرها :*

تطبيق : "من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن النعى على العملية الانتخابية بمعناها الفنى الدقيق والمتمثلة فى التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة إنما يدخل , حسمه فى إطار الاختصاص المقرر لمجلس الشعب طبقاً للمادة 93 من الدستور بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه , سواء أسفرت هذه العملية عن فوز أحد المرشحين أو عن الإعادة بين المرشحين أو أكثر , وذلك حتى لا تتقطع أوصال المنازعة الواحدة .

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت المنازعة الراهنة تدور حول سلامة عملية التصويت التى أجريت فى الدائرة الأولى ومقرها بندر ومركز بنها بمحافظة القليوبية يوم 8/11/ 2000 لاختيار ممثلى هذه الدائرة لعضوية مجلس الشعب , وكذلك صحة القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية بإعلان نتيجة الانتخابات فى هذه الدائرة على نحو يتضمن الإعادة بين المرشحين الحاصلين على أعلى الأصوات , الأمر الذى يفيد أن الطعن ينصب على العملية الانتخابية فى ذاتها وليس على القرارات الإدارية السابقة على إجرائها , وهو ما يخرج الفصل فيه عن الاختصاص الولائى المعقود لمحاكم مجلس الدولة فى الدستور والقانون , ومن ثم فإن ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من رفض الدفع المبدى من الجهة الإدارية فى هذا الشأن , يكون والحالة هذه قد جاء مجافيا لصحيح حكم القانون , مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه والقضاء مجدداً بعدم اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة ولائيا بنظر الدعوى وإلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات عملاً بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات .

( الطعن رقم 2962 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 5/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

** صفة المرشح في الانتخابات:

38 ـ المبدأ : صفة المرشح في الانتخابات : مدلول صفة الفلاح :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب معدلا بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 2000 قد حددت على وجه قاطع مدلول الفلاح ومؤداه أن تتوافر فيه عدة شروط أولها أن تكون الزراعة عمله الوحيد ومصدر رزقه الأساسى، وثانيهما أن يكون مقيما بالريف، وثالثهما ألا يحوز هو وزوجته وأولاده القصر أكثر من عشرة أفدنة سواء بطريق الملك أو الإيجار.

وبالبناء على ما تقدم فإن المشرع استلزم لتحقق صفة الفلاح الإقامة بالريف وامتهان الزراعة باعتبارها عملا وحيدا بحيث تضحى مصدر الرزق الأساسى ومن ثم فإن من يمتهن مهنة أخرى تكون له مصدر دخل إلى جانب دخله من الزراعة لا يكتسب صفة الفلاح.

ومن حيث البين من ظاهر الأوراق وبالقدر اللازم لبحث ركن الجدية فى طلب وقف التنفيذ أن المطعون ضده الرابع (سليمان محمد موسى سالم) صاحب منشــأة خدمات شخصية (خدمات ســياحية) رقم تأمينى (9176208) وأن رقم المنشأة التأمينى (430006) والمسجلة باسم مخيم السلام سليمان محمد موسى سالم مدينة دهب محافظة جنوب سيناء وذلك بناء على بيان من الهيئة القومية للتأمين الاجتماعى صندوق العاملين بقطاعى الأعمال العام والخاص بتاريخ 3 و 4/5/2004 ، وبموجب شهادة أخرى من ذات الهيئة مؤرخة 16/5/2004 ورد بها ذات البيانات المشار إليها ، ويبين من هذه المستندات أيضا أنه من أصحاب الأعمال وأنه صاحب منشأة خدمات شخصية، كذلك يبين من الأوراق أنه يمتلك قطعة أرض من المحافظة برقم 35 بمنطقة خدمات سكن العاملين بحى النور بشرم الشيخ بمساحة 141م2 بشرم الشيخ ومؤرخ عقدها فى 7/11/2001 بغرض إقامة مشروع أدوات غطس بشرم الشيخ وكذلك عقد آخر يمتلك قطعة رقم 5 بمنطقة تقسيم السفارى خلف قرية الواحة بخليج نعمة مؤرخ 27/4/2003 بمساحة 1500م2 بغرض اقامة مشروع سفارى بالموتوسيكلات ، كما أن الثابت من صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أنه صاحب عمل مخيم السلام .

مما سبق يتضح أن المطعون ضده الرابع يمتهن مهنة أخرى غير الزراعة تكون لــه مصدر دخل إلى جانب دخله من الزراعة كونه صاحب منشأة وصاحب عمل ومدير لمنشآت سياحية مما يفقده أحد الشرائط الجوهرية المتطلبة لثبوت صفة الفلاح، حيث إن حيازته لأرض زراعية لا تكفى فى حد ذاتها لاعتبار الزراعة المصدر الرئيسى لدخله وبالتالى لا يعد فلاحا طبقا لنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 . 

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه لم يأخذ بهذه الوجهة من النظر فإنه يكون قد صدر مخالفا للقانون مما يجعل النعى عليه فى محله مما يوجب إلغاؤه.

( الطعن رقم 10322 لسنة 50 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 31/5/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

[*u]* انتخابات مجلس محلية :
39 ـ المبدأ : الصفة في انتخابات المجالس الشعبية المحلية ـ تحديد صفة كل من العامل والفلاح [/u]:* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مفاد نصوص المواد 3 و 76 من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 سنة 1979 وتعديلاته و (2) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الشعب قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 2002 المعمول به اعتباراً من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره – أى اعتباراً من 15/5/2002 – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن المشرع تطلب صراحة أن يكون نصف عدد أعضاء المجالس الشعبية المحلية على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين , وأحال فى تحديد صفة كل من العامل والفلاح إلى التعريف الوارد فى القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الشعب , ووفقاً لهذا التعريف يشترط لاعتبار المرشح عاملاً عدة شروط هى :

1- أن يمارس عملاً يدويا أو ذهنيا فى الزراعة أو الصناعة أو الخدمات .

2- أن يعتمد بصفة رئيسية على دخله الناتج من هذا العمل .

3- ألا يكون منضماً إلى نقابة مهنية أو مقيدًا بالسجل التجارى أو من حملة المؤهلات العليا . 

وقد استثنى المشرع من هذا الشرط فئتين : الأولى أعضاء النقابات المهنية من غير حملة المؤهلات العليا , والثانية من بدأ حيـاته عاملاً ثم حصل على مؤهل عال , بيد أن المشرع استلزم لإعمال الاستثناء بالنسبة إلى هاتين الفئتين أن يبقى الشخص مقيداً بنقابته العمالية .

ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر أيضا على أن العبرة بتوافر الصفة فى المتقدم للترشيح هى بيوم تقديم طلب ترشيحه , ومن ناحية أخرى , فقد توافر هذا القضاء على أن صفة العامل تثبت للمرشح إذا ما قامت علاقة عمل بينه وبين صاحب عمل , وأن هذه العلاقة قد تكون علاقة تبعية إذا ما كان يربطه بمن يعمل لديه علاقة عمل أو علاقة لائحية إذا كان يعمل فى الجهاز الإدارى , أما إذا كان المرشح لا تقوم بشأنه هذه العلاقة فلا تتوافر لـه صفة " العامل" إذ يكون فى هذه الحالة يمارس أعمالاً حرة , وبالتالى يندرج فى الأصل وهو " الفئات " .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وبتطبيقه فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن – محمود محمد عبد الغنى – قد تقدم بأوراق ترشيحه لعضوية المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة القاهرة عن دائرة قسم الأزبكية بصفة عامل وذلك بتاريخ 7/3/2002 كما أن الثابت من طلب ترشيحه – المقدم فى حافظة مستندات جهة الإدارة المقدمة بجلسة 15/9/2002 أمام محكمة أول درجة – أنه ذكر فى الخانة رقم (7) " الوظيفة أو المهنة " بالمعاش وذلك بناء على قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 407 لسنة 2002 الصادر بتاريخ 18/2/2002 بفتح باب الترشيح لعضوية المجالس الشعبية المحلية بدائرة المحافظة , وإذ لم يقدم أيضا أى دليل على أنه يعمل لدى أى رب عمل فى تاريخ تقديم طلب ترشيحه الحاصل فى 7/3/2002 وإنما قدم شهادة من مكتب تأمينات الجمالية تفيد أنه لم يطلب الاشتراك إلا بتـاريخ 6/6/2002 – أى بعد تاريخ تقديمه لطلب الترشيح المشار إليه وبعد تاريخ إجراء الانتخابات وقرار إعلان نتيجتها رقم 848 لسنة 2002 الصادر فى 10/4/2002 ومن ثم لم يكن يتوافر فى الطاعن محمد محمود عبد الغنى صفة العامل وقت تقديمه طلب الترشيح فى 7/3/2002 وهو الأمر الذى يكون معه القرار الصادر بقبول أوراق ترشيحه بصفة عامل قد جاء مخالفا للقانون , مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها إلغاء قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 848 الصادر بتاريخ 10/4/2002 فيما تضمنه من إعلان فوزه بمقعد العمـــال عن المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة القاهرة عن الدورة 2002 / 2006 والذى أصبح خالياً من شاغله .

ومن حيث إن المادة (97) من قانون نظام الإدارة المحلية مستبدلاً بها القانون رقم 84 لسنة 1996 – الجريدة الرسمية العدد 24 مكرر فى 21/6/1996 – تنص على أنه " مع مراعاة النسبة المقررة للعمال والفلاحين إذا خلا مكان أحد أعضاء المجلس الشعبى المحلى قبل انتهاء مدة عضويته حل محله الحاصل على عدد الأصوات الصحيحة التالية له مبـاشرة , فإن لم يوجد يجرى انتخاب تكميلى بالطريقة ذاتها..وتجرى الانتخابات التكميلية لاستكمال تشكيل المجالس الشعبية المحلية , أو لشغل المقاعد الخالية فيما يبن أدوار الانعقاد العادية للمجالس الشعبية المحلية وفى جميع الأحوال تكون مدة العضو الجديد مكملة لمدة عضوية سلفه ".

وتنص المادة (29) من الــلائحة التنفيذية لقــــانون الإدارة المحلية والصادرة بقرار رئيس مجلس الـــوزراء رقم 707 لسنة 1979 والمســـتبدل بها قــــرار رئيس مجلس الـوزراء رقــم 2718 لســـــنة 1996 – الجــــريـــدة الرسـمية العـــدد 40 فى 10/10/1996 – على أنه " يشكل المجلس الشعبى المحلى لكل وحدة من وحدات الإدارة المحلية من الأعضاء المنتخبين عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر السرى العام الحاصلين على أكبر عدد من الأصوات الصحيحة التى أعطيت فى الانتخابات أو التى فازت بالتزكية , على أن يكون نصف عدد الأعضاء على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين .

وفى حالة خلو مكان أحد أعضاء المجلس قبل انتهاء مدة عضويته يحل محله عضو من ذات الصفة من المرشحين الذين لم يعلن فوزهم فى الانتخابات , على أن تراعى فى ذلك الأولــــوية فى ترتيب عدد الأصــــوات الصحيحة الحاصل عليها كل منهم ,....

فإن لم يوجد فيجرى انتخاب تكميلى بالطريقة ذاتها لشغل هذا المكان , وذلك طبقا لأحكام المادة (97) من القانون . "

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم إنه إذا خلا مكان أحد أعضاء المجلس الشعبى المحلى قبل انتهاء مدة عضويته حل محله الحاصل على عدد الأصوات الصحيحة التالية لـه مباشرة من ذات الصفة من المرشحين الذين لم يعلن فوزهم فى هذه الانتخابات ويراعى فى ذلك الأولوية فى ترتيب عدد الأصوات الصحيحة الحاصل عليها كل منهم , فإن لم تتوافر هذه الحالة فيجرى انتخاب تكميلى عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر السرى العام لشغل المكان الذى خلا . وفى جميع الأحوال تكون مدة العضو الجـــديد مكملة لمدة عضوية سلفه .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وكان الثابت من حافظة مستندات جهة الإدارة المودعة بجلسة 15/9/2002 أنها تضمنت قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 848 لسنة 2002 بشأن إعلان انتخاب الفائزين لعضوية المجالس الشعبية المحلية لمحافظة القاهرة ( حى عابدين ) ونصت المادة الأولى منه على أنه " يعلن انتخاب السادة المبينة أسماؤهم بالكشوف المرفقة لعضــوية المجالس الشعبية المحلية لمحافظة القاهرة – قسم شرطة عابدين ( محافظة / حى ) قسم شرطة الأزبكية ( محافظة حى ) وجاء فى كشف أسماء أعضاء المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة القاهرة – قسم الأزبكية المرفق بالقرار أن الفائزين فى الانتخابات عدد (5) عمال بينهم الطاعن محمود محمد عبد الغنى , والذى خلا مقعده بإلغاء القرار الصادر بقبول أوراق ترشيحه على النحو المشار إليه , وكان الثابت أيضا من مطالعة محضر إجراءات فرز اللجنة العامة للمجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة القاهرة قسم الأزبكية المرفق بالحافظة أن المطعون ضده مصطفى شاذلى بشندى كان مرشحاً بصفة عامل فى هذه الانتخابات المحلية وهو حاصل على عدد الأصوات الصحيحة التالية للفائزين فى تلك الانتخابات المحلية , وبخلو مكان الطاعن محمود محمد عبد الغنى فإنه يحل محله , ومن ثم كان يتعين على الجهة الإدارية إعلان فوزه فى هذه الانتخابات بحسبان ذلك هو أهم الآثار المترتبة على إلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجة هذه الانتخابات فيما تضمنه من إعلان فوز المطعون ضده محمود محمد عبد الغنى , و إعلان فوز المطعون ضده مصطفى شاذلى محمد بدلاً منه بحسبانه حاصلاً على أعلى الأصوات الصحيحة من ذات الصفة " عمال " والتالى مباشرة لمن أعلن فوزهم , وهو الأمر الذى يتعين معه إلغاء القرار رقم 848 لسنة 2002 المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من عدم فوز مصطفى شاذلى بشندى فى هذه الانتخابات وبحيث تكون مدة هذا العضو مكملة لعضوية سلفه .

وإذا ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه إلى إلغاء قرار قبول أوراق ترشيح محمود محمد عبد الغنى للترشيح فى انتخابات المجلس الشعبى المحلى عن دائرة قسم الأزبكية بصفة عامل مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار فإنه يكون قد واكب الصواب فيما ذهب إليه فى هذا الشأن , أما ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه فى ترتيب لبعض الآثار على إلغاء هذا القرار أخصها إلغاء قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 818 بتاريخ 10/4/2002 

بإعلان نتيجة الانتخاب وإعادة الانتخاب مجدداً بين جميع المرشحين عن الدائرة المذكورة عدا المدعى عليه الثانى , فإنه يكون قد جانب صحيح حكم القانون مما يتعين معه إلغاؤه فى هذه الجزئية وذلك على النحو السالف تفصيله .

ومن حيث إنه يجدر الإشارة إلى نعى الطاعن محمود محمد عبد الغنى على الحكم المطعون فيه حرمانه من حق دستورى له وهو حق الترشيح للانتخابات , فإن هذا النعى أصبح غير ذى موضوع بعد قضاء هذه المحكمة بعدم الحاجة إلى إجراء انتخابات تكميلية ولكن بإعلان فوز المطعون ضده مصطفى شاذلى بشندى على النحو السالف إيضاحه . 

( الطعنين رقمى 8175 و 9771 لسنة 49 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/4/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** انتخــــابات اختصاص مجلس الشعب : 
40 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص مجلس الشعب بنظر الطعون المقامة على العملية الانتخابية بمعناها الفني الدقيق وانحساره على محاكم مجلس الدولة : 

*تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن النعى على العملية الانتخابية بمعناها الفنى الدقيق والمتمثلة فى التصويت والفرز وإعلان النتيجة إنما يدخل حسمه فى إطار الاختصاص المقرر لمجلس الشعب طبقا للمادة 93 من الدستور بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه , سواء أسفرت هذه العملية عن فوز أحد المرشحين أو عن الإعادة بين مرشحين أو أكثر , وذلك حتى لا تتقطع أوصال المنازعة الواحدة .

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت المنازعة الراهنة تدور حول سلامة عملية التصويت التى أجريت فى الدائرة الأولى ومقرها بندر ومركز بنها بمحافظة القليوبية يوم 8/11/2000 لاختيار ممثلى هذه الدائرة لعضوية مجلس الشعب , وكذلك صحة القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية بإعلان نتيجة الانتخابات فى هذه الدائرة على نحو يتضمن الإعادة بين المرشحين الحاصلين على أعلى الأصوات , الأمر الذى يفيد أن الطعن ينصب على العملية الانتخابية فى ذاتها وليس على القرارات الإدارية السابقة على إجرائها , وهو ما يخرج الفصل فيه عن الاختصاص الولائى المعقود لمحاكم مجلس الدولة فى الدستور والقانون , ومن ثم فإن ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من رفض الدفع المبدى من الجهة الإدارية فى هذا الشأن , يكون والحالة هذه قد جاء مجافيا لصحيح حكم القانون , مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه والقضاء مجدداً بعدم اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة ولائيا بنظر الدعوى وإلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات عملاً بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات . 

( الطعن رقم 3339 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/4/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** اســـــتيراد :
41 ـ المبدأ : تطلب موافقة لجنة ترشيد الاستيراد قبل اتخاذ أى إجراء من إجراءات الاستيراد بالنسبة للسلع المدرجة بالكشوف المدرجة بقرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 514 لسنة 1984 ، وأن إغفال تلك الموافقة أو مخالفتها تخول الوزارة إلزام المخالف بدفع غرامة أو تعويض يعادل قيمة السلعة المستوردة وفقاً لتثمين مصلحة الجمارك وذلك للإفراج عنها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الأولى من قانون الاستيراد والتصدير الصادر بالقانون رقم 118 لسنة 1975 تنص على أن " يكون استيراد احتياجات البلاد السلعية عن طريق القطاعين العام والخاص وذلك وفق أحكام الخطة العامة للدولة....

ويصدر وزير التجارة قراراً بتحديد الإجراءات والقواعد التى تنظم عمليات الاستيراد ولوزير التجارة أن يقصر الاستيراد من بلاد الاتفاقيات وكذا استيراد بعض السلع الأساسية على جهات القطاع العام ".

وتنص المادة (15) منه على أن " يعاقب كل من يخالف المادة (1) من هذا القانون والقرارات المنفذة له بغرامة....

ولوزير التجارة أو من يفوضه وقبل رفع الدعوى الجنائية الإفراج عن السلع التى تستورد بالمخالفة لحكم المادة (1) أو القرارات المنفذة لها على أساس دفع المخالف تعويضاً يعادل قيمة السلع المفرج عنها حسب تثمين مصلحة الجمارك يحصل لحساب وزارة التجارة...".

وقد صدر قرار وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية رقم 514 لسنة 1984 فى شأن تعديل بعض أحكام قرار وزير التجارة رقم 1036 لسنة 1978 ونص فى المادة الأولى منه على أنه " لا يتم استيراد السلع المحددة بالكشوف المرفقة بهذا القرار إلا بموافقة وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية بعد العرض على لجنة ترشيد الاستيراد.

وتحدد الكشوف المشار إليها نسب التأمين النقدى من قيمة كل سلعة مطلوب استيرادها.

وقد ورد بالكشوف المرفقة مسلسل (96) مسامير تنجيد وشوكه زوايا... إلخ بند 73/31، وقرين مسلسل (97) مسامير صامولة وصواميل وملفات ( وردات ) بند جمركى 73/32.

ولما كان مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع تطلب موافقة لجنة ترشيد الاستيراد قبل اتخاذ أى إجراء من إجراءات الاستيراد بالنسبة للسلع المدرجة بالكشوف المدرجة بقرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 514 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه، وأن إغفال تلك الموافقة أو مخالفتها تخول الوزارة إلزام المخالف بدفع غرامة أو تعويض يعادل قيمة السلعة المستوردة وفقاً لتثمين مصلحة الجمارك وذلك للإفراج عنها."

ومن حيث إنه قد ثبت مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة للموافقة الاستيرادية الممنوحة لها فقد تقدمت بطلب للجنة ترشيد الاستيراد للحصول على موافقتها بالإفراج عن السلعة المستوردة إلا أن اللجنة ارتأت عدم الموافقة على الإفراج وهو ما يستتبع إعادة تصديرها إلى الخارج ، إلا أنه لما كانت هذه السلعة المستوردة لا تعد من قبيل السلع الكمالية فقد وافق قطاع التجارة الخارجية على الإفراج عن الرسالة الواردة بعد قيام الشركة الطاعنة بسداد قيمة التعويض المقررة بالمادة (15) سالفة الذكر بالإضافة إلى المصاريف الإدارية بواقع 5% ، وعليه أصدر وكيل وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية القرار المطعون فيه بالإفراج عن الرسالة بشرط تقديم خطاب ضمان غير مشروط بقيمة الرسالة مضافاً إليه 5% مصاريف إدارية ، ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه بإلزام الشركة الطاعنة بدفع تعويض يعادل قيمة البضاعة المستوردة فضلاً عن المصاريف الإدارية فإنه يكون قد صدر على سند صحيح من القانون.

ولا ينال من ذلك ما ذكره الطاعن من أنه اتخذ الإجراءات المتعلقة بالاستيراد فى ظل القرار الوزارى رقم 514 لسنة 1984 قبل أن يلحقه القرار الوزارى رقم 244 لسنة 1985 والذى أخضع جميع أنواع المسامير الصلب المسلح للعرض على لجنة الترشيد بما مؤداه أن مركزه القانونى قد تم واكتمل فى ظل القرار الأول، فإن هذا القول مردود عليه لأن السلعة التى تقدم الطــاعن بطلب استيرادها كانت تخضع للبند الجــمركى رقم 73/32 فى حين أنه أستورد سلعة تخضع للبند الجمركى رقم 73/31 وكانت تتطلب موافقة لجنة ترشيد الاستيراد عليها قبل استيرادها، وأنها كانت تخضع للقرار رقم 514 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه وإزاء مخالفة الطاعن للقواعد الاستيرادية المعمول بها فلا يجوز له المماحكة بالمراكز والأوضاع القانونية لأن تلك المراكز القانونية لا يجوز النظر إليها إلا فى ضوء إعمال القواعد الاستيرادية الصحيحة التى خالفها الطاعن على النحو السالف البيان.

كما لا ينال من ذلك أيضاَ ما ذكره الطاعن من أن مصلحة الجمارك قد ناقضت نفسها إذ ذكرت عند تقديم طلب الاستيراد أن البند الجمركى للسلعة المستوردة هو 73/32 ثم غيرت رأيها عند معاينة السلعة وذكرت أن البند الجمركى هو 73/31 فهذا القول مردود عليه لأن الثابت أن موافقة لجنة الترشيد على طلب الاستيراد المقدم من الشركة الطاعنة كان بصدد سلعة تخضع للبند الجمركى رقم 73/32 إلا أن الطاعن قام باستيراد سلعة مغايرة لما تضمنته الموافقة الاستيرادية وهو ما يندرج تحت البند الجمركى 73/31 والتى حظر القرار رقم 514 لسنة 1984 استيرادها إلا بموافقة لجنة ترشيد الاستيراد وهو الأمر الذى ينتفى معه التناقض من جانب جهة الإدارة المطعون ضدها إذ إن الأمر يتعلق بسلعة مختلفة عن تلك التى تم الموافقة عليها .

( الطعن رقم 2389 لسنة 40 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/1/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** انقطاع سير الخصومة : 
42 ـ المبدأ : ينقطع سير الخصومة بوفاة أحد الخصوم أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النأئبين إلا إذا كانت الدعوى مهيأة للحكم فى موضوعها :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها قد دفعت بانقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة الطاعن . 

ومن حيث إن المادة (130) من قانون المرافعات تنص على أنه "ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النأئبين إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فى موضوعها.

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ماتقدم وكانت جميع الإخطارات التى وجهت إلى الطاعن قد ارتدت للمحكمة وعليها إفادة من الموظف المختص تفيد أن الطاعن قد توفى منذ مدة طويلة ، فلا مناص - والحالة هذه - من الحكم بانقطاع سير الخصومة فى الطعن الماثل لوفاة الطاعن ، مع إبقاء الفصل فى المصروفات . 

( الطعن رقم 2118 لسنة 34 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 14/2/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** انقطاع سير الخصومة : 
43 ـ المبدأ : ينقطع سير الخصومة بوفاة أحد الخصوم أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النأئبين إلا إذا كانت الدعوى مهيأة للحكم فى موضوعها :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه وفقاً للمادة (130) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 1968 وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم أو بفقد أهليته أو بزاول صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النائبين ، إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها ، وهي لا تكون كذلك – طبقاً للمادة 131 مرافعات – إلا إذا كان الخصوم قد أخطروا إخطاراً صحيحاً بذواتهم أو بوكيل عنهم أمام المحكمة للإدلاء بما لديهم من إيضاحات ، وتقديم ما يعن لهم من بيانات أو أوراق لاستيفاء الدعوى ، واستكمال عناصر الدفاع فيها ، ومتابعة سير إجراءاتها على الوجه الذي يحقق لهم ضمانة من الضمانات الأساسية بتمكينهم من الدفاع عن أنفسهم ، وإذا كان ذلك هو الحال في الدعوى التي تنظرها محاكم أول درجة ، فإنه أولى بالرعاية وأوجب في التحقيق بالنسبة إلى الطعون التي تنظرها المحكمة الإدارية العليا ، حيث تنتهي الخصومة أمامها بحكم بات لا رجعة فيه . 

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن هذه المحكمة أجلت نظر الطعن لعدة جلسات لإخطار الطاعـن ، حتى ارتـد إليها الإخطار الموجه إليه بتاريخ 18/1/2003 لوفاته إلى رحمة مولاه ، وكان الطعن ، بحالته هذه ، غير مهيئً للفصل فيه بالمفهوم الذي تضمنته المادتان 130 و 131 مرافعات ، ومن ثم ، فلا مندوحة من إنزال حكم القانون ، والقضاء بانقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة الطاعن . 

( الطعن رقم 10567 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 24/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
* انقطاع سير الخصومة :
44 ـ المبدأ : وفاة أحد الخصوم يترتب عليه بقوة القانون انقطاع سير الخصومة من تاريخ تحقق هذا السبب ما دامت الدعوى غير مهيأة للفصل في موضوعها ، ولا تستأنف الدعوى سيرها بعد الانقطاع إلا باتخاذ إجراء من الإجراءات المنصوص عليها قانوناً :
ـ ولا يصح اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات نظر الدعوى أثناء فترة الانقطاع وفي غيبة من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفى ، وإلا وقع الإجراء باطلاً بنص القانون لإتمامه في غيبة أحد أطراف الدعوى ودون أن تنعقد الخصومة بين من يحل محل المتوفى والطرف الآخر فيها :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المادة 130 من قانون المرافعات المستبدلة بها القانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992 ، تنص على أن " ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم .......

إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها ....." كما تنص المادة 131 من ذات القانون على أن " تعتبر الدعوى مهيأة للحكم في موضوعها متى كان الخصوم قد أبدوا أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة قبل الوفاة .... " وتنص المادة 132 من القانون المذكور على أنه " يترتب على انقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التي كانت جارية في حق الخصوم وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الانقطاع . " وتنص المادة 133 من القانون المذكور على أن " تستأنف الدعوى سيرها بصحيفة تعلن إلى من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفي ... بناء على طلب الطرف الآخر أو بصحيفة تعلن إلى هذا الطرف بناء على طلب أولئك ... " 

ومن حيث إن مفاد هذه النصوص – حسبما جرى عليه قضاء المحكمة – أن مجرد وفاة أحد الخصوم يترتب عليه بقوة القانون انقطاع سير الخصومة من تاريخ تحقق هذا السبب ما دامت الدعوى غير مهيأة للفصل في موضوعها ، ولا تكون الدعوى مهيأة للفصل في موضوعها إلا بإبداء الخصوم لأقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية بالجلسات حتى جلسة المرافعة السابقة على الوفاة ، فإذا لم يكن الخصوم قد أبدوا طلباتهم الختامية قبل الوفاة ، بأن طلب الخصوم فيها المستندات دون إبداء لهذه الطلبات أو كانت الدعوى مؤجلة للإعلان أو ما يماثل ذلك من إجراءات ، فإن الدعوى لا تكون قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها ولا تستأنف الدعوى سيرها بعد الانقطاع إلا باتخاذ إجراء من الإجراءات المنصوص عليها قانوناً ، وبالتالي لا يصح اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجــراءات نظر الدعوى أثناء فترة الانقطاع وفي غيبة من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفى ، وإلا وقع الإجــــراء باطلاً بنص القانون لإتمامه في غيبة أحد أطــــراف الدعوى ودون أن تنعقد الخصومة بين من يحل محل المتوفى والطرف الآخر فيها . 

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده الأول قد أقام الدعوى المطعون على حكمها مختصماً جهة الإدارة وآخرين من بينهم ( مورث الـطاعـنتـين الـثانـية والـثالـثة ) والـذي تـوفى بـتاريـخ 19/4/1998 أثناء نظر الدعوى وقبل صدور الحكم المطعون فيه في 20/6/1999 بأكثر من عام ، وذلك حسبما يبين من حافظة المستندات المودعة من محاميه أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بجلسة 9/5/1999 ، مما كان يتعين معه على المدعي – حتى يستمر سير الخصومة – أن يعلن ورثة هذا الخصم بإجراءات الدعوى على النحو المقرر قانوناً ، لكنه لم يفعل ومع ذلك حجزت المحكمة الدعوى للحكم وتصدت للفصل في موضوعها دون أن تكون مهيأة للفصل فيه ، إذ الثابت أن الدعوى أحيلت إلى خبير بموجب الحكم التمهيدي الصادر بجلسة 8/2/1998 وأن تقرير الخبير لم يرد إلى المحكـمة إلا في تـاريخ لاحق لوفاة الخصم المذكور ، وبالتالي لم يتمكن من الاطلاع على هذا التقرير وتحديد طلباته الختامية في ضوئه قبل وفاته وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لورثته الذين لم يعلنوا بالدعوى ولم يحضروا أيا من جلسات المرافعة ، ومن ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون والحالة هذه قد تنكب وجه الصواب وخالف صحيح حكم القانون ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بنقضه والقضاء مجدداً بانقطاع سير الخصومة في الدعوى مع إبقاء الفصل في المصروفات عملاً بمفهوم المخالفة لنص المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات . 

( الطعن رقم 7880 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/4/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )

( الطعن رقم 6513 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/7/2003م – الدائرة الخامسة )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** انتــهاء خصــومة :
45 ـ المبدأ : تعتبر الخصومة غير ذات موضوع إذا اتفق الطرفان على تسوية النزاع صلحاً أو اجابت الجهة الإدارية صاحب الشأن إلى طلباته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط الفصل في الطعون المقامة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ، أن تكون الخصومة ما زالت قائمة ومستمرة بين أطرافها ، فإذا ما اتفق الطرفان على تسوية النزاع الذي تسبب في ولوج طريق التقاضي صلحاً أو أجابت الجهة الإدارية صاحب الشأن إلى طلباته ، فإنه لا وجه للاستمرار في نظر الطعن بعد أن أضحت الخصومة غير ذات موضوع ، ويتعين الحكم والحالة هذه بانتهاء الخصومة فيه . 

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن أقام دعواه المطعون علىحكمها بغية الحكم بوقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرار رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة القومية للرقابة والبحوث الدوائية رقم 48 لسنة 1989 ، فيما تضمنه من فرض مصاريف لتسجيل أو إعادة تسجيل أي مستحضر لحساب صندوق تحسين الخدمة ودعم البحوث المشتركة بالهيئة ، وإبان نظر الطعن الماثل وقبل الفصل فيه أصدر رئيس الهيئة المذكورة القرار رقم 46 بتاريخ 31/3/2003 بإلغاء قراره رقم 48 لسنة 1989 المطعون فيه استناداً إلى الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 154 لسنة 21 قضائية دستورية بسقوط هذا القرار ، ومن ثم فإن الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها تكون قد أجابت الطاعن إلى طلباته المرفوعة بها الدعوى ، مما تضحى معه الخصومة في هذا الطعن غير ذات موضوع وبالتالي يتعين القضاء بانتهائها . 

ومن حيث إن إجابة الجهة الإدارية الطاعن إلى طلباته قد جاءت لاحقة على إقامة هذا الطعن ، مما يفيــد أن تلك الجهة هي التي ألجأت الطاعن بسلوكها الرافض لطلباته إلى ولوج سبيل التقاضي وتحمل أعبــائه دون مبرر ، وهو ما تقضي معه المحكمة بإلزامها بالمصروفات عن درجتي التقاضي عملاً بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات . 

( الطعن رقم 826 لسنة 38 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** انتهــاء الخصومة : 
46 ـ المبدأ : تنتهي الخصومة في الدعوى أو الطعن باستجابة الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها لطلبات الطاعنين فى تاريخ لاحق على إقامة الدعوى أو الطعن :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقرا بأن الخصومة هى جوهر الدعوى ، فإن هى رفعت مفتقرة إلى هذا الركن كانت غير مقبولة ، وإن هى رفعت متوافرة عليه ثم زال أثناء نظر الدعوى اعتبرت الخصومة منتهية، وعلى القاضي الإدارى بما له من هيمنة على إجراءات الدعوى أن يتبين مدى جدوى الاستمرار فى الخصومة فى ضوء تغيير المراكز القانونية لأطرافها، وذلك حتى لا ينشغل القضاء الإدارى بخصومات لا جدوى من ورائها.

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وكان حقيقة طلبات المدعيين هى الحكم بإلغاء قرار المدعى عليه الثالث – مدير إدارة التخطيط العمرانى – والمتضمن اعتبار منطقة ألماظة منطقة صناعية يصرح فيها بتشغيل الورش الصناعية طبقا للقرار الوزاري رقم 728 لسنة 1960 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

ومن حيث إنه فى تاريخ 18/7/1989- أى فى تاريخ لاحق على إقامة الدعوى المطعون فى الحكم الصادر فيها بالطعن الماثل – أصدر محافظ القاهرة قراره رقم242 لسنه 1989 بنقل جميع المحال المرخص لها بمزاولة الأنشطة الموضحة بالكشف المرافق لهذا القرار بدائرة حى مصر الجديدة وحى مدينة نصر إلى المنطقة الصناعية بمدينة السلام وذلك خلال مدة لا تجاوز شهراً من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار،كما تنقل أيضا إلى المنطقة الصناعية بمدينة السلام جميع المحلات الكائنة بالمنطقة الصناعية بمصر الجديدة، ويلغى نهائيا استخدام هذه المنطقة كمنطقة صناعية وذلك خلال نفس المهلة المشار إليها، وتعتبر تراخيص هذه المح0ال ملغاة بعد مرور مدة الشهر المشار إليها، وقد تضمن الكشف المرفق بالقرار المذكور محال إصلاح وصيانة المحركات والأجزاء الميكانيكية للسيارات والمقطورات والجرارات والموتوسيكلات وما يماثلها، وسمكرة السيارات ومحال دهان الدوكو أى أن الخصومة أصبحت منتهية باستجابة الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها لطلبات الطاعنين فى تاريخ لاحق على إقامة الدعوى مما يتعين معه إلزامها المصروفات.

( الطعن رقم 1773 لسنة 37 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/ 2 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
* أجــازة بدون مرتب لمرافقة الزوجة :
47 ـ المبدأ : عدم أحقية أعضاء الهيئات القضائية الخمس في الأجازة بدون مرتب لمجرَّد مرافقة الزوجة في رحلة عملها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه وإن كانت الإدارة غير ملزمة ببيان أسباب قرارها إلا حيث يوجب القانون ذلك عليها ، إلا أنها إذا ذكرت أسباباً فإن هذه الأسباب ـ ولو في غير الحالات التي يوجب القانون ذكر أسباب فيها ـ تكون خاضعة لرقابة القضاء لبيان ما إذا كانت النتيجة التي انتهت إليها مستخلصة استخلاصاً سائغاً من أصول تنتجها مادياص إو قانونياً . 

ومن حيث أن الثابت بالأوراق ـ خاصة المذكرة التي عرضت على المجلس الأعلى لهيئة قضايا الدولة بجلسته المنعقدة في 7/7/2003م ـ أن الجهة الإدارية تستند فيما قررته من عدم الموافقة على طلب الطاعن أجازة خاصة بدون مرتب لمرافقة زوجته على أساس خلو القانون رقم 75 لسنة 1973م بنظام هيئة قضايا الدولة وتعديلاته من نص مماثل لنص المادة 69/1 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978م بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الذي يلزم الجهة الإدارية يمنح العامل أجازة بدون مرتب لمرافقة زوجته التي رخص لها بالسفر للعمل بالخارج ، فضلاً عن اختلاف طبيعة العمل بهيئة قضايا الدولة عن تلك الخاضعة لأحكام القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978م بما لا يسوغ معه إعمال حكم المادة 69/1 على أعضاء الهيئة . 

ومن حيث أن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978م بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة تنص على أن : " يعمل في المسائل المتعلقة بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولةبالأحكام الواردة بهذا القانون ، وتسري على : ـ 

(1) العاملين بوزارات الحومة ومصالحها والأجهزة التي لها موازنة خاصة بها ووحدات الحكم المحلي .

(2) العاملين بالهيئات العامة فيما لم تنص عليه اللوائح الخاصة بهم ولا تسري هذه الأحكام على العاملين الذين تنظم شئون توظفهم قوانين أو قرارات خاصة فيما نصت عليه هذه القوانين والقرارات .

ويعتبر عاملاً في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل من يعيَّن في إحدى الوظائف المبينة بموازنة كل وحدة .

وتنص المادة (69) من هذا القانون والمستبدلة بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم 203 لسنة 1994م على أن : " يمنح الزوج أو الزوجة إذا سافر أحدهما إلى الخارج للعمل أو للدراسة لمدة ستة أشهر على الأقل أجازة بدون مرتب .

ولا يجوز أن تجاوز هذه الأجازة مدة بقاء الزوج في الخارج .

ويسري هذا الحكم سواء أكان الزوج المسافر من العاملين في الحكومة أو القطاع العام أو قطاع الأعمال العام أو القطاع الخاص . 

ويتعيَّن على الجهة الإدارية أن تستجيب لطلب الزوج أو الزوجة في جميع الأحوال ."

ومن حيث أن الطاعن يستند في وجوب تطبيق حكم المادة (69) المشار إليها على حالته إلى حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر في الدعوى رقم 33 لسنة 15 ق 0 دستورية القاضي بعدم دستورية نص المادة (89) من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972م في شأن تنظيم الجامعات فيما تضمنه من عدم جعل أجازة مرافقة الزوج المرخَّص له بالسفر أمراً وجوبياً على الجهة الإدارية باعتبار أن الحماية التي كفلها الدستور للأسرة لا تتحدد بالنظر إلى موقعها من البنيان الاجتماعي ولا بطبيعة عمل أحد الأبوين أو كليهما ولا بواقعة خضوعها لتنظيم وظيفي خاص أو عام . 

وإذا كان الحكم المتقدَّم سليماً فيما قضى به في منطوقه سائغاً في أسبابه التي استند إليها في قضائه ، فإن نطاق تطبيقه ينحصر في جميع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة على إختلاف نظم توظفهم بحسبانهم ينتمون جميعاً إلى الجهاز الإداري للدولة الذي تتولى السلطة التنفيذية تنظيمه وإدارة مرافقه بحسبانها القوَّامة على إدارة السلطة التنفيذية في الدولة ، ولا يجوز أن يجاوز إطار الجهاز الإداري للدولة والعاملين بمرافقه ليخترق حاجز السلطة القضائية التي تشكِّل كياناً مستقلاً في طبيعته وطريقة أدائه لرسالته عن وظيفة السلطة التنفيذية ، فقد أضحى مسلماً أن الحكم في دولة القانون ينبغي أن يقوم على تحقيق وظائف ثلاث هي التشريع والتنفيذ والقضاء ، وأن يضطلع بكل وظيفة سلطة عامة ، لا يجوز لأيٍ منها أن تتغوَّل على الأخرى أو تجبرها على تنفيذ أمر من أوامرها أو تتدخَّل في شئونها بأية صورة من الصور ، وإلا كان ذلك تكريساً لانتهاك مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، وقد حرص الدستور على تأكيد هذا المبدأ بالعديد من النصوص التي كفلت استقلال السلطة القضائية واستقلال أعضائها فنصت المادة 166 من الدستور على أن القضاة مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخُّل في القضايا أو في شئون العدالة ، كما نصت المادة 167 منه على أن " يحدد القانون الهيئات القضائية واختصاصاتها وينظم طريقة تشكيلها ، ويبين شروط وإجراءات تعيين أعضائها ونقلهم ، وكفلت المادة 168 لأعضاء الهيئات القضائية من الضمانات ما يحميهم من القبض عليهم أو عزلهم حتى يتفرغوا لأداء رسالتهم في حيدة واطمئنان لا يخافون لومة لائم ، فأعضاء السلطة القضائية ـ بهذه المثابة ـ هم أعضاء في كيان يشكّل جسداً فكرياً سوياً يتداعى أعضاؤه لكل مسلك يصدر من أي عضو فيه 00 ويتأثر به 00 وينعكس عليه سلباً أو إيجاباً ، ومن ثم فقد كان حتماً أن يرخص لكل هيئة قضائية سلطة تقديرية في الموافقة على الترخيص لأي عضو من أعضائها في أجازة أياً كان نوعها ، ومن بينها الترخيص بأجازة لمرافقة الزوجة في ضوء الرسالة التي يضطلع بها أعضائه متحررة في ذلك من حكم أي نص من النصوص الواردة في قوانين التوظف بالجهاز الإداري للدولة ، ومن ثم فلا يكفي أن تقرر إحدى الجهات الإدارية الموافقة على الترخيص بأجازة لأحد العاملين المدنيين بالدولة لإجبار السلطة القضائيو على الترخيص لزوجة من أعضائها لمرافقته انتهاكاً لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات بمقولة أن المادة 69 من قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة توجب على الجهة الإدارية أن تستجيب لطلب الزوج مرافقة زوجته بل ينبغي أن يترك لهذه السلطة مهمة البت في ذلك الأمر طبقاً للمركز القانوني للعضو والرسالة التي يضطلع بأدائها وما يحيطه من ضمانات وما تفرضه عليه من تضحيات لا يتمتَّع بها أو يتحلى غيره من العاملين أو المواطنين في الدولة . 

ومن حيث أنه يبين من استعراض النصوص التشريعية المنظمة للهيئات القضائية الخمس ومن بينها قانون هيئة قضايا الدولة رقم 75 لسنة 1963م المعدَّل بالقانونين رقمي 75 لسنة 1976م & 10 لسنة 1986م أن المشرع قد حرص على أن بسياجٍ منيع من الضمانات والقيود التي تعينه على أداء رسالته التي يحملون أمانتها وهي تحقيق العدالة على الوجه الأمثل تأكيداً لسيادة القانون ، وهي قواعد تحرص على أن تضع القاضي في أعلى درجة من درجات الحيدة والنزاهة والتعفف والبعد عن مواطن الشبهات 00 وتجعل مهمته جهاداً مستمراً في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الحق والتضحية في سبيلها ، وما يستوجبه ذلك من الترفُّع عن بعض الدنايا التي قد تُعدُّ لبعض المواطنين ممارسة طبيعية للحرية 00 مما يعتبر استعمالاً طبيعياً للحق بالنسبة للعاملين المدنين بالدولة قد يعد تدنياً عن المسلك القويم الذي ينبغي أن يتحلى به رجال القضاء الذين حرص المشرع على أن يهيئ من الضمانات الاجتماعية والمادية ما يجعلهم في عيشةٍ راضية تعينهم على جهاد النفس ، وتنأى بهم عن أطماع الرغبة في ولوج أي سبيل بقصد جمع الثروة أو تحسين المركز المالي مهما كانت التضحيات التي قد ينعكٍس أثرها سلباً على الهيئة القضائية التي ينتمي إليها ، فإذا ما رأت تلك الهيئة أنه قد يخدش كبريائها وينال من هيبتها ويحطُّ من قدرها أن يترك أحد أعضائها عمله ويغادر بلاده لمجرَّد مرافقته لزوجته في رحلة عملها ، ويؤرقها أن يخلع رداء القضاء معصوب العينين إلى مستقرٍ له مجهول ليس له من مناص إلا اتباع أحد سبيلين أحلاهما مر ، إما أن يقبع في داره انتظاراً لعودة زوجته التي سوف تتولى الانفاق عليه خلال فترة وجوده بالخارج ، وإما أن يعرض نفسه ـ في سوق العمل بثمنٍ بخس ليقوم بأي عمل يقتات منه ، قد يتعارض مع وظيفته القضائية ، فلا جناح عليها وهي القوامة على حماية الكيان القضائي ـ إن هي رفضت أن يغادر أحد أعضائها البلاد ليس له من هدف سوى مرافقته زوجته بما قد يستتبع تحقيق هذا الهدف من تداعيات سلبية يتعيَّن حماية القاضي والهيئة التي ينتمي إليها من الوقوع فيها . 

ولا وجه ـ في هذا المقام ـ للتحدي بضرورة إعلاء اعتبار جمع شمل الأسرة ـ فذلك الاعتبار يمكن أن يتحقق داخل البلاد إما بتنازل الطرف الآخر في الأسرة عن حقه في السفر إلى الخارج رغبة في تحقيقه ، أما إذا أصر على تنفيذ تعاقده بالخارج تطلعاً إلى تحسين مركزه المالي سقطت كل دعاوى شمل الأسرة وأضحى مجرَّد أداة لتحقيق الرغبة الأساسية التي يجب تذليل كل العقبات في سبيلها وهي الحصول على مزيد من الثروة ، وهو أمر وإن كان مشروعاً لا غبار عليه بالنسبة لجميع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة ، إلا أنه ينبغي أن يتنزه عنه القاضي إذا كان في تحقيقه انعكاسات سلبية مهينة للهيئة التي ينتمي إليها ولا مراء أن مثل هذا القرار إن كان يشكل قيداً على حرية المواطن الذي يشغل إحدى الوظائف بالجهاز الإداري للدولة فإنه في مجال السلطة القضائية يعد تسريباً حمايةً للرسالة التي يضطلع بها وإعلاء للأمانة التي وضعها الله والشعب في عنقه وتنزيهاً له عن التطلع إلى جمع الأموال تحسيناً للمركز المالي للأسرة ، وهو ما لا ينبغي أن يتم على حساب اعتبارات أسمى هي الحفاظ على كيان الهيئة القضائية وكرامتها مما يخدش عزتها وكبريائها ، وعلى القاضي أن يصبر حتى يغنيه الله من فضله فيمنحه فرصة كريمة تشكل امتداداً لرسالته بإيفاده إلى إحدى الجهات القضائية المماثلة أو المعادلة لها ، والتي يكون مطلوباً لها سداً لاحتياجاتها دون أن يكون معروضاً عليها سداً لاحتياجاته الخاصة حتى لا يستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير فهذا قدر القاضي وقدره ، وعلى المسئولين في تلك الهيئات أن يؤكدوا هذا المفهوم بوضع القواعد التنظيمية الموضوعية التي تحقق للأعضاء فرصاً كريمة متساوية للإعارة الخارجية حتى يعف القاضي عن اللجوء إلى تلك الأساليب بحثاً عن تحسين أحواله المادية رغم ما يشوبها من محاذير .

ومن حيث أنه قد بان مما تقدَّم أن القرار المطعون فيه وقد صـدر بعـدم الموافقة على طلب الطاعن الترخيص له بأجــازة لمرافقة زوجته حرصاً على هيبة الهيئة القضائية التي ينتمي إليها وهي " هيئة قضايا الدولة " فإنه يكــون قد قام على أســاس سليم من القانون ، ويكون الطعن خليقاً بالرفض . "

( الطعن رقم 10404 لسنة 49 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 16/11/2003م – الدائرة السابعة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** أحـــزاب سياسية :
48 ـ المبدأ : تشكيل دائرة الأحزاب السياسية منصوص عليه بالقانون واختصاصها محدد على سبيل الحصر 00 عدم اختصاصها بتحديد رئيس الحزب ، وما يصدر عن الحزب السياسي بتنظيماته الداخلية المختلفة لا يعتبر من قبيل القرارات الإدارية ، كما أن المنازعة في أي تصرف يصدر عنه لا تعتبر من قبيل المنازعات الإدارية وإنما يكون القضاء العادي هو المختص بنظرها بحسبان أن الأحزاب السياسية هيئات خاصة تخضع في مزاولتها لنشاطها لأحكام القانون الخاص :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مفاد المادة 8 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 الخاص بنظام الأحزاب السياسية والمعدلة بالقانونين رقمي 144 لسنة 1980 و 114 لسنة 1983م أنها قد أوردت تنظيماً خاصاً لتشكيل محكمة الأحزاب السياسية من دائرة المحكمة الإدارية العليا التي يرأسها رئيس مجلس الدولة مضافاً إلى تشكيلها في قانون مجلس الدولة عدد مماثل من الشخصيات العامة ، ولم يشأ المشرع أن يجعلها ذات ولاية عامة بالفصل في كافة المنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق قانون الأحزاب السياسية سالف الذكر وإنما وبالرغم من تعدد وتنوع هذه المنازعات ، فإن المشرع – على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – قد أنشأ هذه المحكمة بتشكيلها المتميز كمحكمة أصلية وأساسية, وتعتبر جهة قضاء متخصصة بنوعية معينة من منازعات الأحزاب السياسية, مبيناً اختصاصاتها ، محدداً ما يدخل في ولايتها حصراً فخولها اختصاصاً منفرداً دون غيرها بالفصل في الطعون المتعلقة بالإجراءات والقرارات التي تتخذها لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية وفقاً للضوابط والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 8 و 17 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 سالف الذكر ، ومنظماً إجراءات ومواعيد خاصة للطعن على قرارات اللجنة المذكورة ، و مانعاً أي جهة مزاحمتها في هذا الاختصاص ، ومستبعداً من مهامها ما لا يندرج تحته ، وعلى ذلك فإن البين من المادين 8 و 17 المشار إليهما أن المشرع قد أوكل إلى المحكمة المذكورة الفصل في بعض المنازعات المتعلقة بالأحزاب السياسية ، وهي منازعات حددها تحديداً قاطعاً وحصرها في الأنواع الثلاثة الآتية :- 

الأول / الطعون بالإلغاء المقدمة من طالبي تأسيس الحزب في القرارات الصادرة من لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية بالاعتراض على تأسيس الحزب . 

والثاني / الطلبات المقدمة من رئيس لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية – بعد موافقة اللجنة – بحل الحزب وتصفية أمواله وتحديد الجهة التي تئول إليها هذه الأموال في ضوء تحقيق يجريه المدعى العام الاشتراكي ، يثبت فيه تخلف أو زوال أي شرط من الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 4 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 . 

والأخير / الطعون بالإلغاء على القرارات التي تتخذها لجنة شئون الأحزاب بما لها من سلطة تقديرية ، نزولاً على مقتضيات المصلحة القومية بوقف إصدار صحف الحزب أو نشاطه أو أي قرار أو تصرف مخالف اتخذه الحزب ، وذلك في الحالة المبينة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 17 من القانون المذكور أو كان مترتباً على هذه المخالفة أو في حالة إذا ما ثبت لدى اللجنة من تقرير المدعي العام الاشتراكي والمشار إليه فيما سبق خروج أي حزب سياسي أو بعض قياداته أو أعضائه على المبادئ المنصوص عليها في المادتين 3 و4 من هذا القانون ، وتسري بالنسبة للطعن في قرارات الإيقاف المشار إليها الإجراءات والمواعيد والأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الحادية عشرة والثانية عشرة من المادة 8 من القانون المشار إليه سلفاً .

ومن حيث إن مؤدى نصوص المواد 9 و 10 و 11 و 12 و 13 و 14 و 15 و 16 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 سالف الذكر أن الحزب السياسي بعد تأسيسه ، يكون رئيس الحزب هو الممثل القانوني للحزب الذي يتحدث باسمه أمام لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية ومع الأحزاب الأخرى وفي مواجهة الدولة وأمام القضاء ، لذلك فقد أوجبت المادة 16 من القانون المذكور على الحزب إخطار لجنة شئون الأحزاب بالبيان الذي يتعلق برئيس الحزب أو تغييره لاستيفاء الشكل القانوني ، ويقتصر دور اللجنة المذكورة على مجرد تلقي الإخطار ، ولم يخول القانون تلك اللجنة ثمة دوراً في هذا الشأن بخلاف ذلك وإلا عد تدخلاً في شئون الأحزاب على خلاف نصوص القانون في غير حالات المنصوص عليها على سبيل الحصر في المادة 17 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 سالف البيان وليس من بينها تحديد رئيس الحزب ، وإذا كان ثمة خلاف على رئاسة الحزب فهو أمر موكول تقديره وحسمه للحزب ذاته حسب ما يتيحه تنظيم الحزب أو نظامه الداخلي أو أية قاعة أخرى يرتضيها أعضاؤه . 

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت الأحزاب السياسية هيئات خاصة تخضع في مزاولتها لنشاطها لأحكام القانون الخاص دون أن يغير من ذلك ما تضمنه القانون المنظم لهذه الأحزاب رقم 40 لسنة 1977 من إخضاعها لرقابة الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات أو اعتبار أموالها في حكم الأموال العامة في تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات واعتبار القائمين على شئون الحزب والعاملين به في حكم الموظفين العموميين في تطبيق أحكام القانون المذكور وذلك نظراً لأن هذه النصوص قصد بها إحكام الرقابة على موارد الحزب ومصروفاته وحماية أمواله دون أن يقصد بها تغيير الطبيعة القانونية للحزب بتحويله إلى شخص من أشخاص القانون العام , ومن ثم فإن ما يصدر عن الحزب السياسي بتنظيماته الداخلية المختلفة لا يعتبر من قبيل القرارات الإدارية ، كما أن المنازعة في أي تصرف يصدر عنه لا تعتبر من قبيل المنازعات الإدارية والتي يختص القضاء الإداري بالفصل في الطعون المقدمة في كليهما وإنما يكون القضاء العادي هو المختص بنظر أي من هذه الأنزعة . 

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك ، وكان الثابت من الاطلاع على محضر اجتماع لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية بتاريخ 20/5/2000 أن رئيس اللجنة المذكورة تلقى ثلاثة إخطارات واردة إليه من المتنافسين على رئاسة حزب العمل ، تفيد أن كلاًّ منهم قد عقد مؤتمراً عاماً للحزب تم فيه اختياره رئيساً له ، فأحيل الموضوع إلى اللجنة فاستعرضت بجلستها المنعقدة بتاريخ 20/5/2000 – الأوراق الواردة المذكورين – وانتهت بعد دراسة الموضوع من جميع جوانبه إلى عدم الاعتداد بأي من المتنازعين حول رئاسة هذا الحزب حتى يحسم النزاع بينهم رضاءً أو قضاءً ، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار منها وقف إصدار صحيفة الشعب وغيرها من صحف الحزب خلال فترة النزاع . 

ومن حيث إنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم ، فإنه لما كان الطاعن لم يقصر طلباته الختامية في دعواه على الطعن بالإلغاء على قرار لجنة شئون الأحزاب سالف الذكر ، وإنما ينعى على مسلك اللجنة المذكورة بعدم الاعتداد به رئيساً للحزب باعتباره الممثل القانوني والشرعي والمنتخب لحزب العمل ، بعد إخطارها بقرار الجمعية العمومية للمؤتمر العام للحزب المنعقد بمقر الحزب بمدينة نصر في 16/5/2000 بانتخابه رئيساً للحزب ، معتبراً مسلك تلك اللجنة بمثابة اعتراض على تعيينه رئيساً للحزب ، مستهدفاً من دعواه – في مقام التكييف القانوني السليم – الحكم بشرعية رئاسته للحزب والجريدة ، وبعدم الاعتداد بما يدعـيه كـلُّ من منافسيه المهندس / إبراهيم شكري والسيد / حمدي أحمد برئاسته للحزب وبتسلمه مقر الحزب و موجودا ته ومنقولا ته وكافة مخصصاته بصفته رئيس الحزب المنتخب ، وذلك على النحو المبين بتقرير الطعن . 

ومن حيث إنه – في ضوء ما تقدم – فإن النزاع الماثل يدور في حقيقته حول رئاسة الحزب موضوع التداعي ولما كان المشرع في نطاق القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 سالف الذكر حصر اختصاص لجنة شئون الأحزاب – بعد قيام الحزب – في مسائل محددة نصت عليها المادة 17 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977م - ليس من بينها النزاع حول رئاسة الحزب – وعلى ذلك لم يخولها التدخل في كل القرارات أو التصرفات التي تصدر عن الأحزاب ، وكان الثابت أيضاً أن النزاع الماثل بين الطاعن واللجـنة المذكـورة لا ينـدرج ضمـن الحالات التي حددتها على سبيل الحصر المادتان 8 و 17 من القانون الخاص بالأحزاب السياسية والمكونة لاختصاص محكمة الأحزاب السياسية وفق ما سبق بيانه ومن ثم فإن النزاع حول رئاسة حزب العمل يخرج عن اختصاص هذه المحكمة باعتبار أن مسألة تشكيل هيئات الحزب واختيار رئيسه شأن داخلي لكل حزب وتتعلق بإرادة شخص من أشخاص القانون الخاص ، وإنما يكون القضاء العادي – بمحاكمه وحسب قواعد توزيع الاختصاص – هو المختص ولائيا بنظر النزاع الماثل حول رئاسة حزب العمل وما يتفرع عن ذلك من منازعات فرعية باعتبار أن قاضي الأصل هو قاضي الفرع ، الأمر الذي يحق معه قانوناً لهذه المحكمة الحكم بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً بنظر الطعن وإحالته للمحكمة المختصة بالقضاء العادي للفصل فيه . 

( الطعن رقم 7729 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 19/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى أحزاب )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** أحـــزاب سياسية :
49 ـ المبدأ : شروط تأسيس واستمرار أي حزب سياسي :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المادة (1) من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 الخاص بنظام الأحزاب السياسية تنص على أن " للمصريين حق تكوين الأحزاب السياسية، ولكل مصري الحق فى الانتماء لأي حزب سياسي وذلك طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون" فى حين تنص المادة (2) من ذات القانون على أن " يقصد بالحزب كل جماعة منظمة تؤسس طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وتقوم على مبادىء وأهداف مشتركة وتعمل بالوسائل السياسية الديمقراطية لتحقيق برامج محددة تتعلق بالشئون السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية للدولة وذلك عن طريق المشاركة فى مسئوليات الحكم" كما تنص المادة (4) من ذات القانون على أن " يشترط لتأسيس أو استمرار أى حزب سياسي ما يلى: أولا : عدم تعارض مقومات الحزب أو مبادئه أو أهدافه أو برامجه أو سياساته أو أساليبه فى ممارسة نشاطه مع: (1) مبادىء الشريعة الإسلامية باعتبارها المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع.

(2) مبادىء ثورة 23 من يوليو 1952 و 15 من مايو 1971.

(3) الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي والنظام الاشتراكي الديمقراطي والمكاسب الاشتراكية. ثانيا : تميز برنامج الحزب وسياساته أو أساليبه فى تحقيق هذا البرنامج تميزا ظاهراً عن الأحزاب الأخرى ".

ومن حيث إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا سبق أن قضت فى القضية رقم 44 لسنة 7ق دستورية بأن هذا الشرط دستوري بحسبانه ضماناً للحرية، وحتى يكون للحزب قاعدة جماهيرية حقيقية تسانده ، وأن يكون فى وجود الحزب إضافة جديدة للعمل السياسي ببرنامج وسياسات متميزة عن الأحزاب الأخرى، إثراء للعمل الوطني ودعما لممارسة الديمقراطية، تبعا لاختلاف البرامج والاتجاهات المتعلقة بالشئون السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وتوسعة لنطاق المفاضلة بينها، واختيار أصلح الحلول وأنسبها.

ولما كانت الأحزاب السياسية تلتزم باحترام المقومات والمبادىء الأساسية للمجتمع المصري المنصوص عليها فى الدستور طبقا للمادة (5) منه، كما تلتزم بألا تتعارض مقوماتها ومبادئها وأهدافها وبرامجها وسياساتها وأساليبها مع مبادىء كل من الشريعة الإسلامية وثورتي 23 من يوليو 1952 و15 من مايو 1971، وتلتزم بالحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي والنظام الاشتراكي الديمقراطي والمكاسب الاشتراكية على النحو المنصوص عليه في المادة (4) أولا : من قانون الأحزاب المشار إليه، فإن مؤدى ذلك ولازمه ضرورة أتفاق الأحزاب القائمة منها وطالبة التأسيس فى أمور غير مسموح بشأنها الاختلاف دستوريا وقانونيا، مما يجعل التميز محصورا فى غير هذه الأمور ، وبالتالي يكون التماثل والتطابق مفترضا فى المقومات الأساسية على نحو لا يمكن معه أن يكون عدم التميز فيــها مانعا دون تأسيس الحزب واستمراره، وإنما اشترطــت المادة (4) . ثانيا : تميز برنامج الحزب وسياساته أو أساليبه فى تحقيق هذا البرنامج تميزاً ظاهرا عن الأحزاب الأخرى، وهى فى هذا الشرط لا تتطلب الاختلاف التام أو التباين المطلق، ولكن استلزمت – فحسب – التمايز الظاهر مما يكتفي معه بالاختلاف والتباين ولو جزئيا أو نسبيا مادام بارازًا على نحو يفرق الحزب عن سواه، ويميزه عن غيره في البرامج أو السياسات أو الأساليب المرسومة.

ومن حيث إنه يبين مما تقدم أن حزب مصر السلام ( تحت التأسيس) لم يضمن برنامجه أى جديد يكسبه ملامح الشخصية الحزبية المتميزة والتي تشكل إضافة جادة للعمل السياسي وتميزه تميزاً ظاهراً عن برامج الأحزاب القائمة , حيث جاء هذا البرنامج فى جملته ترديداً لبرامج وخطط وسياسات قائمة – على نحو ما استظهرته وبحق لجنة شئون الأحزاب فى قرارها المطعون فيه – أو يجرى تنفيذها فعلاً ، كما تناول مجالات لا جديد فيها مطروحة سلفا على الساحة أو تعرضت لها برامج الأحزاب القائمة ، فضلاً عن أن الأغلب الأعم من الموضوعات التي وردت بالبرنامج جاءت فى عبارات مرسلة لا تحمل أى سياسة واضحة ومحددة، بالإضافة إلى أن الحزب لم يعرض فى برنامجة لعديد من الموضوعات الحيوية كالتعليم والصحة والإسكان والتعمير والمجتمعات العمرانية والأسرة والأمومة والطفولة والبيئة والسياحة والريف والإعلام والثقافة مما يشوب هذا البرنامج بالقصور ، الأمر الذي يكون معه الحزب المطلوب تأسيسه غير جدير بالانضمام إلى حلبة النضال السياسي مع باقي الأحزاب القائمة، ومن ثم يكون قرار لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية المطعون فيه قد قام على أسباب مستخلصة استخلاصهاً سائغا من الأوراق، وتؤدي إلى النتيجة التي انتهت إليها اللجنة، ومن ثم يتعين الحكم برفض الطعن.

ومن حيث إنه لا يغير مما تقدم ماساقه الطاعن فى تقرير طعنه من أسباب ليدلل بها على تميز حزبه عن الأحزاب القائمة على الساحة السياسية لأنها لا تعدو أن تكون ترديداً لما سبق بيانه فى مقام الرد على برنامج الحزب من أنها أفكار ومبادىء عامة قائمة ومطبقة فعلاً أو يجرى العمل على تنفيذها وتطبيقها أو أنها وردت فى برامج الأحزاب القائمة.

( الطعن رقم 2293 لسنة 49 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى ـ أحزاب )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** أحـزاب سياسية : 
50 ـ المبدأ : شروط جــدية الدفــع بعدم الدستورية :
ـ شروط تأسيس الأحزاب واستمرارها وحلها وطريقة وصولها كحزب سياسي حزب منصوص عليه بالقانون :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه عن موضوع الطعن ، فإن الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن تقدم بتاريخ 3/10/1999 بصفته وكيلاً عن المؤسسين لحزب الشريعة بطلب إلى المطعون ضده الأول للموافقة على تأسيس حزب جديد هو " حزب الشريعة " فأرفق بطلبه برنامج الحزب وتوكيلات عن المؤسسين بلغت 65 توكيلاً منها 24 للفئات ، 31 للعمال والفلاحين وقد عرض هذا الطلب على لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية والتي أصدرت بجلستها المنعقدة في 5/12/1999 ، قرارها المطعون فيه بالاعتراض على تأسيس الحزب بعد ذكر الأسباب التي أقامت عليها قرارها وقد شيدت قرارها المطعون فيه بعد استعراض برنامج الحزب تفصيلاً بداءة من المبادئ العامة التي ينطلق منها الحزب وهي :

1/ الـشريعــة الإسلامـيـة هـي الــمصـدر الـرئـيسـي للنـهـضـة والـتـشـريــع 2/ الإيمان بالتعددية السياسية وبحق التعبير 3/ إعادة الاعتبار لدور الأمة وللوحدة الوطنية بين عناصرها .

وكذا ما جاء في برنامج الحزب من قضايا المجتمع المصري الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وموقف الحزب بالنسبة للأزمة الاقتصادية وكذا علاج العنف السياسي والاجتماعي والعمل الثقافي والتعليم والثقافة والإعلام والسياحة والأسرة والشباب والزراعة ،وكذا رؤية الحزب في العلاقات الخارجية وفي مواجهة قضية الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي ،على أساس أن برنامج حزب الشريعة " تحت التأسيس " لم يتضمن أي جديد يكسبه ملامح الشخصية الحزبية المتميزة والتي تشكل إضافة جادة للعمل السياسي وتميزه تميزاً ظاهراً عن برنامج الأحزاب القائمة حيث جاء هذا البرنامج في جملته ترديداً لبرامج وخطط وسياسات قائمة أو يجرى تنفيذها فعلاً وتناول مجالات لا جديد فيها مطروحة سلفاً على الساحة أو تعرضت لها برامج الأحزاب القائمة ، فضلاً عن أن الأغلب العام من الموضوعات التي وردت بالبرنامج جاءت في عبارات عامة مرسلة لا تحمل أي سياسة واضحة ومحددة وحيث إنه ترتيباً على ذلك فإن الحزب المطلوب تأسيسه يكون غير جدير بالانضمام إلى حلبة النضال السياسي مع باقي الأحزاب القائمة بحسبان أنه لا تتوافر فيه الشروط التي يتطلبها البند ثانياً من المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 بنظام الأحزاب السياسية ، الأمر الذي يتعين معه عدم إجازة عمله في الساحة السياسية وبالتالي الاعتراض على تأسيسه . 

وإذ لم يلق القرار المشار إليه قبولاً من الطاعن ، فقد أودع تقرير طعنه المبني على الأسباب الآتية : 1/ أن برنامج الحزب يتميز تميزاً واضحاً عن برامج الأحزاب القائمة بما فيها برنامج الحزب الحاكم إلا أن لجنة الأحزاب لجأت إلى العبارات الانشائية في نفي هذا التميز ولجأت إلى أسلوب المصادرة فى الإشارة إلى أحزاب قائمة تثبت واحداً من الموضوعات الأسياسية فى فهم جديد وأسلوب جديد وكأن التميز في نظر هذه اللجنة يعني ابتكار أو ابتداع موضوعات برنامج خيالي منقطع الصلة بواقع المشكلات العامة المثارة في الحياة السياسية العامة . 

2/ أنه ينازع في الشرعية الدستورية لقانون الأحزاب بأكمله وإن طعنه ينصرف إلى جوهر القانون نفسه من وجهين : الوجه الأول : أن القانون يستهدف إلغاء حرية تكوين الأحزاب و الوجه الثاني : أنه جعل قيام الأحزاب رهناً بإرادة لجنة حكومية ، غير أنه يطعن بعدم دستورية نصوص محددة ، وهي نصوص تمثل قيوداً شديدة على حرية تكوين الأحزاب منها شرط التميز المنصوص عليه بالمادة الرابعة الذي استندت لجنة شئون الأحزاب إلى تخلفه بالنسبة لحزبه مما يعتبر عقبة تحول دون تكوين الأحزاب ووجه عدم الدستورية أنه يعهد إلى لجنة إدارية أو حكومية بأن تتحكم بسلطة تقديرية مطلقة فيما إذا كان التميز موجوداً أو متخلفاً وليس هناك أي معيار منضبط . 

3/ أن الجانب الإجرائي في قانون الأحزاب هو الأخطر من حيث عدم الدستورية وعدم الشرعية لأن هذا القانون نص على تشكيل لجنة حكومية حزبية حيث إن رئيسها وأعضاءها يمثلون القيادة السياسية في الحزب الحاكم وهذه اللجنة تتحكم في قيام الحزب أورفضه ، فضلاً عن أن الطعن في قرار اللجنة يكون أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بتشكيلها القضائي الذي ينضم إليه عدد من غير القضاة من الشخصيات العامة الذين تتحكم وزارة العدل في اختيارهم ويكفي أن يستقطب هؤلاء أحد المستشارين لتكون معهم الأغلبية التي تصدر الحكم . 

ومن حيث أنه بالنسبة للدفع الذي أثاره الطاعن بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 الخاص بنظام الأحزاب السياسية على النحو الوارد بتقرير طعنه وأشار فيه إلى أنه ينازع في الشرعية الدستورية لقانون الأحزاب بأكمله وأنه غير مقتنع برد هذه المحكمة على هذا الدفع بحكمها الصادر في الطعن رقم 2583 لسنة 42 ق.عليا بجلسة 6/2/1999 فإنه مردود عليه ، ذلك أنه لم يأت بجديد يساند ادعاءه يمكن إجابته إليه وجاء دفعه مجهلاً ، فضلاً عن مخالفته لحكم المادة 30 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 والتي تنص على أنه : ( يجب أن يتضمن القرار الصادر بالإحالة إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا أو صحيفة الدعوى المرفوعة إليها وفقاً لحكم المادة السابقة ، بيان النص التشريعي المطعون بعدم دستوريته،والنص الدستوري المدعى بمخالفته وأوجه المخالفة . ) 

ومؤدى هذا النص ومفاده أنه ينبغي أن تكون هناك نصوص بعينها يحددها الدفع بعدم الدستورية وأوجه هذه المخالفة بالنسبة لكل نص على حدة ، وعلى ذلك فإذا كان الطاعن يبغي من دفعه عدم دستورية نصوص قانون الأحزاب جميعها فقد كان يتعين عليه أن يبين وجه المخالفة بالنسبة لكل نص على حدة ، فإذا لم يقم بهذا الالتزام كان دفعه غير متسم بالجدية مما يتعين معه رفض طلبه كما إنه لا وجه لما ذهب إليه الطاعن من وجود نصوص في القانون المذكور تمثل قيوداً شديدة على حرية تكوين الأحزاب فبداءة أن تلك الحرية شأنها شأن أي حرية أخرى كفلها الدستور ليست مطلقة ولا تستعصى على التنظيم الذي يقتضيه صالح المجتمع ، حيث إنه يجوز تنظيمها على أسس موضوعية بما لا يحد منها أو يهدر كيانها أو يضيق نطاقها تقديراً بأن الأصل هو إطلاقها إلا إذا قيدها الدستور بضوابط تحد منها إلا أن لازم ذلك امتناع تقييد حرية تكوين الأحزاب إلا وفق القانون وفي الحدود التي تقبلها النظم الديمقراطية وترتضيها القيم التي تدعو إليها . 

ومن حيث إن الطاعن يبغي بدفعه بعدم دستورية نصوص محددة ذكرها في تقرير طعنه أولها نص المادة الرابعة من القانون سالف الذكر فيما تضمنته من شرط التميز والذي اعتبره الطعن عقبة تحول دون تكوين الأحزاب ومن ثم يكون مخالفاً للدستور فإنه مردود عليه بما قضت به المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 44 لسنة 7ق.دستورية بجلسة 7/5/1988 بأن هذا الشرط دستوري بحسبانه ضماناً للحرية وحتى يكون للحزب قاعدة جماهيرية حقيقية تسانده ، وأن يكون وجود الحزب إضافة جديدة للعمل السياسي ببرنامج وسياسات متميزة عن الأحزاب الأخرى إثراء للعمل الوطني ودعماً للممارسة الديمقراطية تبعاً لاختلاف البرامج والاتجاهات المتعلقة بالشئون السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتوسعة لنطاق المفاضلة بينها واختيار أصلح الحلول وأنسبها لها الأمر الذي يجعل الدفع المبدى في هذا الشأن حقيقاً بالرفض . 

وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لما دفع به الطاعن بعدم دستورية لجنة الأحزاب السياسية المنصوص على تشكيلها بالمادة الثامنة من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 الخاص بنظام الأحزاب السياسية فإنه لا وجه لهذا الدفع ذلك أنه سبق أن قضت هذه المحكمة بأن القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 آنف الذكر لم يرد فيه نص صريح بشأن عدم انتماء رئيس لجنة الأحزاب أو الأعضاء المحددين بصفاتهم الوظيفية إلى أي حزب سياسي قائم أو إنه يتعين عليه أو على الأعضاء التنحي عن صفتهم الحزبية عند تشكيل اللجنة وذلك أمر لم يكن المشرع غافلاً عنه بدليل وضعه هذا القيد بالنسبة لأعضاء اللجنة من رؤساء الهيئات القضائية السابقين – كما أن اللجنة بحسب تكوينها واختصاصاتها وسلطاتها في البحث والتقصي- هي في حقيقتها لجنة إدارية وما يصدر عنها من قرارات بالاعتراض على تأسيس الحزب لا يعدو في حقيقة تكييفه الصحيح أن يكون قراراً إدارياً شكلاً وموضوعاً وأنه خاضع للرقابة القضائية بالطعن عليه أمام المحكمة المختصة ومن ثم لا يسري بشأن أعضاء هذه اللجنة ما هو مقرر بشأن القضاة من شروط تتعلق بالحيدة والتنحي والمنع في إصدار القرار باعتبار أن من أسباب الطعن على القرار الإداري عامة الإنحراف بالسلطة أو إساءة استعمالها . 

ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة للدفع بعدم دستورية المادة 8 من قانون الأحزاب السياسية رقم 40 لسنة 1977 التي نصت على انضمام غير القضاة من الشخصيات العامة لتشكيل الدائرة الأولى بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا والتي أناط بها المشرع الفصل في الطعن بالإلغاء على قرار الاعتراض على تأسيس الحزب فإن المادة 170 من الدستور تنص على أن يساهم الشعب في إقامة العدالة وفي الحدود المبينة في القانون – وإذ أجاز القانون انضمام عدد مساو من الشخصيات العامة لتشكيل الدائرة الأولى بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا والتي يرأسها رئيس مجلس الدولة وهؤلاء بحكم عدم انتمائهم السياسي اختيارهم من المشهود لهم بالكفاءة وحسن السمعة ، لذا تطلب القانون أداءهم اليمين القانونية ضماناً لحيدتهم وجعلهم شأن القضاة غير قابلين للعزل حتى لا يكونوا تحت مؤثرات معينة ويسري في شأنهم الأحكام الأخرى كالرد والمخاصمة وكل ما يتحقق به حياد القاضي كما تطبق أمامه جميع إجراءات التقاضي ولهم مساهمة فعلية في تكوين عقيدة المحكمة الأمر الذي لا يخرج في مضمونه عن عمل القاضي الطبيعي ولا يخل بالمبدأ الأصلي من لجوء المواطن لقاضيه المختص مما يجعل الدفع المبدى في هذا الشأن لا يقوم على سند من القانون ويتعين لذلك رفضه .

ومن حيث إن القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 في شأن نظام الأحزاب السياسية قد نظم الأحكام الخاصة بشروط تأسيس الأحزاب واستمرارها وحلها وطريقة وصولها كحزب سياسي إلى الساحة السياسية وذلك بعد تحديد الأسس والمبادئ الأساسية لتنظيم الأحزاب السياسية التي تبناها المشرع ونصت عليها المواد 4 و7 و 8 من القانون المذكور . وحيث إنه بمقتضى هذه النصوص فإن المشرع أناط بلجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية الاختصاص بفحص ودراسة إخطارات تأسيس الأحزاب طبقاً لأحكام ذلك القانون بحيث تكون مهمة اللجنة وسلطاتها إزاء تأسيس الأحزاب تتحدد في ضوء المبادئ الدستورية والقانونية سالفة الذكر ، فلها أن تتأكد من مدى توافر الشروط التي حددها الدستور ووردت تفاصيلها في القانون ولها أن تعترض على قيام الحزب قانوناً إذا ما تخلف في حقه شرط أو أكثر من الشروط – وفي هذه الحالة عليها أن تصدر قراراً مسبباً بعد سماع الإيضاحات اللازمة من ذوي الشأن – ويخضع ما تقرره اللجنة للرقابة القضائية من هذه المحكمة التي شكلها المشرع بتشكيل خاص يكفل لها إعمال هذه الرقابة . 

ولما كان من بين الشروط والضوابط التي أوردها القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 المشار إليه ما ورد في البند ( ثانيا ) من المادة الرابعة .. تميز برنامج الحزب وسياساته وأسـاليبه في تحـقيق هـذا البرنامج تميزاً ظاهراً عن الأحزاب ، وفي هذا جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أنه يتعين توافر هذا الشرط في كل حزب ضماناً للجدية التي تمثل مبدأ أساسياً من النظام العام السياسي والدستوري في تطبيق مبدأ تعدد الأحزاب وحتى يكون للحزب قاعدة جماهيرية حقيقية للعمل السياسي تضفي إثراء للعمل ودعماً للممارسة الديمقراطية وأن الهدف من التميز المطلوب قانوناً في حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة الرابعة المشار إليها لا يمكن أن يكون المقصود به الانفصال التام في برامج الحزب واساليبه وسياساته عن برامج وأساليب الأحزاب الأخرى جميعها ، فليس في عبارة النص أو دلالته ما يوحي بذلك الاختلاف أو التباين الكامل حتى يكون للحزب تميزه – وإنما يكمن هذا التميز – صدقاً وعدلاً – في تلك المقولات والتعبيرات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي ترد في برنامج الحزب واساليبه وسياساته التي ارتضاها لتكوين ملامح حزبية متميزة تعبر عن توجيه فكري معين في مواجهة المشاكل العامة واختيار الحلول لها من بين البدائل المتعددة بحيث يعرف بها الحزب بحيث لا يكون نسخة ثانية مقلدة من البرامج والسياسات التي يتبناها حزب قائم فعلاً . 

ومن حيث إنه بالاطلاع على برنامج الحزب تحت التأسيس تبين تضمنه أربعة أقسام ، خصص القسم الأول منها لبيان المبادئ العامة لبرنامج الحزب وحصرها في الآتي : 1/ الشريعة الإسلامية في المصدر الرئيسي للنهضة والتشريع . 2/ الإيمان بالتعددية السياسية وبحق التعبير . 3/ إعادة الاعتبار لدور الأمة وللوحدة الوطنية بين عناصرها .

كما تضمن القسم الثاني قضايا المجتمع المصري ورؤية الحزب بشأنها وهي حسبمـا وردت في برنامجـه :1/ الأزمة الأقتصاديـة – دور انتشار الـفساد المالي والاقتـصادي 2/ العـنـف السيـاسـي والاجتـماعـي 3/ العـمل النـقـابـي 4/ التعليــم 5/ الثقافة والإعلام 6/ السياحة 7/ الأسرة 8/ الشبــاب 9/ الزراعة . 

واشتمل برنامج الحزب في القسم الثالث منه رؤيته في العلاقات الخارجية كما تناول في القسم الرابع منه رؤيته في مواجهة قضية الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي .

ومن حيث إن برنامج الحزب تحت التأسيس طبقاً لما هو مبين سلفاً وطبقاً لما هـو وارد بمحضر اجتمـاع لجـنة شـئون الأحزاب السياسية بتـاريخ 1/12/1999 للاستماع إلى إيضاحات وكيل طالبي تأسيس حزب الشريعة مثار النزاع الماثل والتي اعتبرها عناصر مميزة لحزبه لم تطرح فكراً جديداً يكسبه ملامح الشخصية الحزبية المتميزة والتي من شأنها أن تشكل إضافة جادة للعمل السياسي أو تميزه تميزاً ظاهراً عن برامج الأحزاب القائمة ، حيث إن ما يدعو إليه هذا الحزب ليس إلا ترديداً لما ورد في برامج الأحزاب القائمة أو ما هو منظم وفقاً لأحكام الدستور والقوانين واللوائح أو ما يجرى تطبيقه فعلاً بموجب السياسات التي تنتهجها الحكومة القائمة مما لا يعد جديداً ويكشف عن منهاج حزبي متباين ومختلف ومنفرد عن أي حزب قائم ويتوفر به طابع الجدية في شأن البرنامج أو أهدافه أو أساليبه ومن ثم يكون ما انتهت إليه لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية من افتقاد برنامج الحزب لشرط التميز المنصوص عليه في البند ثانياً من المادة الرابعة من قانون نظام الأحزاب السياسية واعتراضها بالتالي على الطلب المقدم من الطاعن وكيل مؤسس حزب الشريعة للأسباب الواردة تفصيلاً بقرارها الطعين قائما على سبب صحيح ويكون الطعن عليه غير قائم على أساس سليم من القانون خليقاً بالرفض . 

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لما ذهب إليه الطاعن في تقرير طعنه من تميز برنامج حزبه تميزاً واضحاً عن برامج الأحزاب الأخرى وأن التميز في نظر لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية يعني ابتكار أو ابتداع موضوعات برنامج خيالي منقطع الصلة بواقع المشكلات العامة المثارة في الحياة السياسية العامة ذلك إن ما ردده الطاعن في هذا الخصوص مجرد أقوال مرسلة غير مؤيدة بأي دليل يساندها ، فضلاً عن أن الطاعن لم ينازع تلك اللجنة فيما قررته في اعتراضها على تأسيس حزب الشريعة بعد أن استعرضت برنامجه وأساليبه تفصيلياً ومقارنته في نطاق برامج الأحزاب السياسية الأخرى القائمة على الساحة السياسية وقد استبان لها أن برنامج الحزب لم يأت بجديد وأن ذات الأفكار والأهداف والمبادئ والأساليب التي يدعو إليها هذا الحزب قد وردت في برامج الأحزاب السياسية القائمة وفقاً لبيان أرقام الصفحات التي أشارت إليها حيث خلا تقرير الطعن عن أى أوجه نعي على القرار الطعين في أي منحى من مناحيه كما لم يقدم مذكرة بالدفاع يتناول فيها عناصر التميز التي ينفرد بها حزبه رغم تداول الطعن بالعديد من الجلسات سواء أثناء تحضيره أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة لدى هذه المحكمة أو أمامها وبالتالي لا يوجد في البرنامج الخاص بهذا الحزب سمة أو بصمة أو كينونة ذاتية مستقلة ينفرد بها عن الأحزاب القائمة على الساحة السياسية للبلاد وليس له تعبير عن توجه محدد الملامح في مواجهة المشاكل في الداخل والخارج بكافة العناصر والمقومات واختيار الحلول والبدائل الممكنة للتغلب عليها ومواجهتها بحيث يعرف بها الحزب ولا يعتبر نسخة مكررة بل مشوهة من برامج وسياسات قائمة فعلاً وتعمل من أجلها أو تدعو لها الأحزاب القائمة . 

( الطعن رقم 1785 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/2/2004م – الدائرة الأولى ـ أحـزاب)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** أحـــزاب سياسية :
51 ـ المبدأ : وجوب توقيع العريضة أو الطعن من محام مقبول أمام المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى أو الطعن ، ووجوب استيفاء هذه الإجراءات في حالة الإحالة إلى المحكمة المختصة طبقاً لواعد وإجراءات المحكمة المحال إليها وإلا وجب الحكم بالبطلان :* 

ومن حيث إن المادة (25) من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 تنص على أنه " يقدم الطلب إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بعريضة موقعة من محام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمام تلك المحكمة ، ...... " كما تنص المادة ( 44 ) من هذا القانون على أن " ميعاد رفع الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا ستون يوماً من تاريخ صدور الحكم المطعون فيه ، ويقدم الطعن من ذوي الشأن بتقرير يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة موقع من محام من المقبولين أمامها ويجب أن يشتمل التقرير علاوة على البيانات العامة المتعلقة بأعمال الخصوم وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم على بيان الحكم المطعون فيه وتاريخه وبيان الأسباب التي بنى عليها الطعن ، وطلبات الطاعن ، فإذا لم يحصل الطعن على هذا الوجه جاز الحكم ببطلانه " . 

ومن حيث إن مفاد هذين النصين – كما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – وغيرهما من نصوص وردت في شأن الإجراءات أمام محاكم مجلس الدولة بدرجاتها المختلفة أن قانون مجلس الدولة قد تضمن بعض القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة التي تضمنتها نصوص خاصة تكون فقط هي الواجبة الإعمال باعتبار أنها تشكل في مجموعها - وإلى أن يصدر قانون باجراءات الخاصة بالقسم القضائي – تنظيماً خاصاً واجب الإعمال لاتفاقه مع طبيعة المنازعة الإدارية ، وقد حددت المادة ( 25) سالفة البيان إجراءات رفع الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري واشترطت أن تكون عريضة الدعوى التي تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة موقعة من محام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمامها دون أن ترتب البطلان صراحة على عدم مراعاة ذلك ، بينما جـاء نـص المـادة (44) من القانون فنص على بطلان تقرير الطعن إذا لم يوقع من محام مقبول أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ، وهو إجراء جوهري يجب أن يستكمله شكل تقرير الطعن وإلا كان باطلاً . 

ومن حيث إنه قد يحدث في التقاضي – وهو ما تم في شأن وقائع الطعن الماثل – أن ترفع الدعوى ابتداء أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري فتقضي بعدم اختصاصها ولائيا وبإحالتها بحالتها إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الأولى – بتشكيلها الخاص بشأن الأحزاب السياسية ، ومن ثم تثور مسألة تطلب توقيع المحامي المقيد أمام هذه المحكمة على تقرير الطعن . 

ومن حيث إن المادة (110) من قانون المرافعات تقضي بأنه " وعلى المحكمة إذا قضت بعدم اختصاصها أن تأمـر بإحالـة الدعوى بحالتها إلـى المحكمة المختصـة ، ولو كان الاختصاص متعلقاً بالولاية " وكان موجب ذلك أن الطعن يقام أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بتقديم تقرير الطعن إلى قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة مستوفياً لشروط صحته ومنها توقيع محام مقيد بالنقض عليها ، كما يعتبر الطعن مقاماً أمام المحكمة إذا أحيل إليها وجوباً من محكمة غير مختصة ولائيا بنظره . 

ومن حيث إنه في هذه الإحالة الأخيرة – وإذ كانت المحكمة قد انعقد اختصاصها وجوباً بنظر الطعن - فإنه يكون عليها أن توجه نظر الخصوم لاستيفاء الإجراءات التي يتطلبها قانون مجلس الدولة لصحة استمرار نظر المنازعة أمام محاكم مجلس الدولة ومن ذلك وجود توقيع محام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمام هذه المحكمة ، وذلك ضماناً لحسن سير العدالة التي تقتضي استمرار سير الطعن صحيحاً أمام المحكمة المحال إليها النزاع . 

ومن حيث إن المبادئ المتقدمة هى ما يتعين الأخذ بها كذلك ولذات الأسباب بهذه المحكمة بتشكيلها الخاص المنصوص عليه في المادة (8) من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 الخاص بنظام الأحزاب السياسية وهي الدائرة الأولى للمحكمة الإدارية العليا التي يرأسها رئيس مجلس الدولة منضماً إلى تشكيلها عدد مماثل من الشخصيات العامة على النحو الذي بينه القانون سالف الذكر .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وبتطبيقه في خصوصية الحالة المعروضة ، ولما كان الثابت من الاطلاع على عريضة الدعوى المقامة ابتداء من الطاعن أما محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية ، والذي طلب فيها الحكم بإلغاء القرار السلبي بعدم شرعية الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي ، أن هذه العريضة موقعة من الطاعن شخصياً الذي لا يشغل وظيفة محام ومودعة معه أيضاً قلم كتاب تلك المحكمة ، وإذ أحيل هذا الطعن من تلك المحكمة إلى هذه المحكمة ، فإنه كان يتعين على الطاعن استيفاء الإجراءات التي يتطلبها قانون مجلس الدولة لصحة استمرار نظر المنازعة أمام تلك المحكمة ، وإذ قام قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة بإخطار الطاعن بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول للاطلاع والتعقيب إلا أنه لم يحضر ورفض تسلم الإخطار ولم يحضر من ينوب عنه ولم يتخذ الإجراء الخاص بتوقيع محام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمام هذه المحكمة مع عريضة الطعن ، ومن ثم يتعين الحكم ببطلان تقرير الطعن مع إلزام الطاعن المصروفات عملاً بحكم المادة (184) مرافعات . 

( الطعن رقم 4798 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 19/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى ـ أحزاب )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
52 ـ المبدأ : قرار اللجنة العليا لتقدير وتثمين أملاك الدولة يعتبر قـراراً إدارياً :

*" ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن محافظ سوهاج قد أصدر القرار المطعون فيه باعتماد تقرير اللجنة العليا لتقدير أملاك الدولة لسعر المتر ( زوائد تنظيم ) بمبلغ 300 جنيه وبتحديد المساحة ب15.31 م2 ، وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق – وخاصة تقرير الخبير المودع في الدعوى رقم 318 لسنة 1996 طما أن المطعون ضده قد أقام هذه الدعوى فى 18/5/1996 طالباً براءة ذمته من المبلغ المطالب به ، وقد قضى في 7/7/1997 بالرفض فأقام الدعوى الماثلة طالباً إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه بتاريخ 19/8/1997 ، ومن ثم يتحقق علمه اليقيني بالقرار المطعون فيه والقيمة المحددة عليه لدفعها في 17/5/1996 وقد أقام دعواه في 19/8/1997 أي بعد مضي سبعة عشر شهراً من علمه بالقرار المطعون فيه فمن ثم تكون الدعوى قد أقيمت بعد الميعاد مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد .

( الطعن رقم 3281 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 5/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )

[center]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
53 ـ المبدأ : بيع أملاك الدولة الخاصة سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة :* 

" من حيث أن المستفاد من نصوص القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م في شأن بعض القواعد الخاصة بالتصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقواعد التصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة إلى واضعي اليد عليها أنَّ المشرِّع قد أجاز للجهات الإدارية المختصة التصرُّف بالبيع في الأراضي المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة ، وذلك لواضعي اليد على هذه الأراضي ، سلطة جهة الإدارة في بيع هذه الأراضي هي محض سلطة تقديرية باعتبار أن حق الدولة وغيرها من الجهات الإدارية في أموالها الخاصة هو حق ملكية شأنها في ذلك شأن الأفراد ، ومن ثمَّ فإنها لا تجبر على بيع أملاكها بل تكون دائماً بالخيارين أن تبقي عليها وأن تستعمل سلطتها المخوَّلة لها بمقتضى المادة ( 970 ) مدني في إزالة التعدي يقع عليها ، فإذا اختارت الدولة بيع أراضيها لواضعي اليد عليها ففي هذه الحالة يكون عليها أن تلتزم القواعد المقرَّرة للبيع وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م ولقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء سالف الذكر ، كما يجب أن يلتزم المتعامل معها القواعد الــواردة في القانون والقرار المنفِّذ له ، وهو بطبيعته يعالج أوضــاع مؤقتة .

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 2388 لسنة 44 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

* بيع أمــــــلاك دولة : 
*
54 ـ المبدأ : مفهوم القرار الإداري : 
ـ للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن القرار الإداري هو إيضاح جهة الإدارة عن إرادتها الملزمة بمالها من سلطة بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح بقصد إحداث أثر قانونى ابتغاء تحقيق مصلحة عامة يتغياها القانون، ولا شك أن مطالبة جهة الإدارة أو إلزامها للغير بأداء ريع أرض أو ثمنها أو قيامها بتحديد هذا الثمن وما يستتبعه ذلك من إجراءات قانونية قد تتخذها فى حالة عدم أداء الريع أو الثمن هو تعبير عن إرادة جهة الإدارة بمالها من سلطة بقصد إحداث أثر أو تحديد مركز فى شأن المدعى باعتباره يريد تملك أرض تعد من أملاك الدولة الخاصة، وقد استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن المطالبة أو التنبيه بالدفع لمبالغ تدعى الدولة استحقاقها لها أو تحديدها لسعر أرض هى تملكها يعد قراراً إداريا، ومن ثم يعد الدفع المبدى من الطاعن بعدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بنظر الدعوى غير قائم على أساس من القانون.

ومن حيث إن المادة (28) من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979تنص على أنه " يجوز للمحافظ بعد موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى للمحافظة، وفى حدود القواعد العامة التى يضعها مجلس الوزراء ،أن يقرر قواعد التصرف فى الأراضي المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية فى نطاق المحافظة...".

ومن حيث إنه تنفيذاً لما تقدم أصدر محافظ مطروح قراره رقم 78 لسنة 1985 ونص فى مادته الأولى على أنه " تسوى أوضاع الحائزين للأراضى المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة بالقواعد الآتية.......".

وتنص المادة الثالثة على أن " تختص لجنة بحث طلبات الشراء بالآتى:

(أ‌) مراجعة البيانات الواردة بطلبات الشراء للتأكد من صحتها.

(ب‌) إجراء المعاينة المبدئية للقطعة موضوع الطلب وتحديد مساحتها وحدودها والمنشآت المقامة عليها، وتقدم تقريراً بذلك عن كل طلب بالتوصية اللازمة بقبول أو رفض الطلب مع بيان الأسباب للسيد رئيس مجلس المدينة للاعتماد".

وتنص المادة الرابعة على أن " تحال طلبات الشراء متضمنة رأى اللجنة إلى قسم الأملاك الأميرية بمديرية الإسكان لاستكمال إجراءات تعلية القطعة وتقديمها للجان المختصة لتحديد السعر طبقاً للقواعد المعمول بها واعتماد السعر".

وتنص المادة السادسة على أن " يكون أداء الثمن على النحو التالى: يسدد طالب الشراء بعد الموافقة على طلبه دفعه مقدمة قدرها خمسة وعشرون فى المائة من السعر الكلى للقطعة طبقاً لتقدير اللجنة العليا...".

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن اللجنة العليا قد قدرت ثمن المتر من الأرض التى تقع بها أرض النزاع بمبلغ 18 جنيها للقطعة الأولى مساحة 6710م2 ومبلغ 20 جنيهاً للقطعة الثانية مساحة 4950م2 ثم أتبع ذلك موافقة محافظ مطروح على التقدير بتاريخ 20/3/1990 فمن ثم يكون تقدير الثمن قد تم بمراعاة القواعد والإجراءات المقررة بقرار محافظ مطروح رقم 78 لسنة 1985 الذى صدر استناداً إلى القواعد القانونية الخاصة بالتصرف فى أراضى الدولة المملوكة ملكية خاصة، ولم يثبت من الأوراق انحراف جهة الإدارة فى استعمال سلطتها فى هذا الشأن.

ومن حيث إنه قد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعتها، لذا فإنه لا يكون للطاعن سند فى منازعته لهذا التقدير 00 وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه هذا المذهب فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق فلا مطعن على قضائه ويكون الطعن عليه جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4441 لسنة 41 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** بيع وتأجير الأراضي الفضاء المملوكة للدولة : 
55 ـ المبدأ : يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع : 
ـ تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات ويخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثالثة من قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 بقواعد بيع وتأجير الأراضى الفضاء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الحكم المحلى فى نطاق محافظة سوهاج تنص على أنه " يقدر الثمن الأساسى للأرض فى جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة بمعرفة اللجنة المختصة بالمحافظة ولا يكون التقدير نهائياً إلا بعد اعتماده من المحافظ ، على ألا يقل الثمن الأساسى فى جميع الأحوال عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع...." .

ومفاد ما تقدم أنه يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده يضع يده على مساحة قدرها 63 مترً مربعاً من الأراضى المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع بناحية نجع الضياع مركز المراغة محافظة سوهاج ، وقامت اللجنة العليا بتاريخ 14/1/1995 بتقدير سعر المتر بمبلغ 120 جنيها بعد سبق تقديره من لجنة التقديرات بمبلغ 85 جنيهاً، واعتمد محافظ سوهاج هذا التقدير.

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق ومن تقدير الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى أن الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية قد قامت بشراء قطعة أرض بذات الناحية بمبلغ 4000 جنيه للقيراط بواقع سعر المتر 22.85 جنيها بتاريخ 25/4/1993، كما انتهى الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى بعد معاينته لأرض النزاع – واستهداء بحالات المثل – بتقدير سعر المتر المربع من هذه الأرض بمبلغ 23 جنيهاً للمتر، وأن الثمن المقدر بمعرفة اللجنة العليا المشار إليه مبالغ فيه ولا يمثل الواقع ، ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من تقدير سعر المتر المربع من أرض النزاع بمبلغ 120 جنيهاً غير قائم على أساس سليم من الواقع والقانون متعيناً الإلغاء مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها اعتبار سعر المتر 23 جنيها باعتباره سعر المتر السائد بهذه الناحية .

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بأن المحكمة قد أحلت نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة الطاعنة وقامت بتحديد ثمن الأرض بديلاً عن جهة الإدارة ، فإن هذا القول مردود عليه بأن المحكمة لم تنصب نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة وإنما قامت بتطبيق صحيح حكم القانون مع وقائع النزاع تطبيقاً لما يقضى به قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه من أنه يشترط للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع ، وأن ثمن البيع الذى ورد بتقرير الخبير هو الثمن الذى يتفق ومقتضيات هذا القرار ، ومن ثم تكون محكمة أول درجة قد كشفت عن السعر الحقيقى لأرض النزاع ولم تحل نفسها محل جهة الإدارة الطاعنة فى تقدير هذا السعر، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإنه من المستقر عليه قضاء أن تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات وأنه يخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها، وعلى ذلك فإن محكمة أول درجة وإذ استندت فى قضائها إلى تقرير الخبير المودع ملف الدعوى لاقتناعها بما ورد به بالأسباب التى بنى عليها فإنها لا تكون قد أخطأت السبيل بل تكون قد أعملت صحيح اختصاصها وطبقت حقيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً تفسيراً وتأويلاً، ويكون حكمها المطعون فيه قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون جديراً بالتأييد ويكون الطعن عليه فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4790 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** بـــــدلات ـ دائرة توحيد المبادئ : 
56 ـ المبدأ : مدى استحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية لبدل الريادة وتاريخ الاستحقاق فى حالة توافر مناطه وشروطه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه لما كان الحكم الصادر من الدائرة الثانية بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 4940 لسنة 43 ق عليا قضى باستحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بدل الريادة وكان هذا القضاء يناقض المبدأ المستقر بأحكام الدائرة السابعة التى قضت بعدم استحقاقهم هذا البدل لتخلف مناط استحقاقه فإن هذه الدائــرة تكون مختصة بالفصل فى هذا التعارض نزولا على حكم المادة 54 مكررا من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972.

ومن حيث إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1002 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ينص فى المادة الأولى على أن ( تنشأ هيئة عامة تسمى الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية تتبع وزير الصحة ويكون مقرها مدينة القاهرة وتعتبر من المؤسسات العلمية فى تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 69 لسنة 1973 فى شأن الباحثين العلميين فى المؤسسات العلمية ) وينص فى المادة الثانية على أن ( تتولى الهيئة بواسطة المستشفيات والمعاهد التابعة لها تحقيق الأغراض الآتية :- 

أ – المساهمة بصورة فعالة فى توفير الرعاية الطبية للمواطنين ...... ب- إتاحة فرصة التعليم والتدريب الطبى كاملة لجيل جديد من الأطباء والفنيين ليكون قادرا على سد احتياجات المواطنين فى جميع مجالات الخدمة الطبية ..... جـ - توفير الإمكانيات اللازمة للبحوث الطبية .... ) ولما كانت المادة الثالثة من لائحة الهيئة الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 174 لسنة 1976 تنص على أنه ( فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى اللائحة المرفقة تسرى أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 على أعضاء الهيئة .... ) وكانت المادة الثامنة عشرة من ذات اللائحة تنص على أن ( يكون التعيين فى الوظائف العلمية بالهيئة على الوظائف الآتية :-أ - استشارى وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ جامعة – ب- استشارى مساعد وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد بالجامعة – جـ- زميل وتقابل وظيفة مدرس بالجامعة . وتسرى على الوظائف المذكورة فيما يتعلق بالبدلات والمزايا الأخرى والمعاشات ونظامها جميع الأحكام التى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المقابلة لها فى قانون الجامعات .

لما كان الأمر كذلك فإن المشرع يكون قد أجرى معادلة بين وظائف هيئة البحوث بهيئة المستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ووظائف هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وأفصح عن هدف تلك المعادلة فلم يقصرها على المعاملة المالية وإنما مد أثرها إلى البدلات والمزايا الوظيفية الأخرى , الأمر الذى يقتضى التسليم بأحقية أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالمستشفيات التعليمية فى كافة المزايا التى يتحقق فى شأنهم مناط وشروط استحقاقها ويتخذ فى شأنها الإجراءات اللازمة لتقريرها طبقا لأحكام القانون.

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت لائحة هيئة المستشفيات لم تتناول بالتنظيم مكافأة الريادة وكانت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الادرة بقـرار رئيس الجمهورية رقــــم 809 لسنة 1975 تنص فى المادة 28 على أنـــه ( تتولى لجنة شئون الطلاب بالكلية بصفة خاصة المسائل الآتية :- 0000 (6) – تنظيم سياسة علمية للطلاب , بحيث يكون لكل مجموعة من طلاب الفرقة الدراسية بالقسم أو الكلية أو المعهد , رائد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس , يعاونه مدرس مساعد أو معيد , يقوم بالالتقاء دوريا بطلاب مجموعته للوقوف على مشاكلهم العلمية وتوجيههم والعمل على حلها بمعرفة إدارة الكلية وأساتذتها 00000 ) وكانت الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية وفقا لقرار إنشائها مختصة بتدريب الأطباء الحاصلين على البكالوريوس فى الطب , ولا تمارس بناء على ذلك عملية تعليمية لصالح طلاب مقيدين بفرق دراسية بزاتها يمكن أن تشكل منهم المجموعات التى تمارس بشأنها الريادة والتى أشار إليها نص المادة 28 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجامعات , فإن مناط استحقاق بدل الريادة يتخلف بالنسبة لأعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية , ومن ثم لا يكون للطاعنة أصل حق فى المطالبة بهذا البدل بأثر مباشر أو رجعى ."

( الطعن رقم 5733 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 6/5/2004م – دائرة توحيد مبادئ )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص : 
57 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقــاً لصحيح حكــم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة : 
ـ الشروط البنائية الخاصة تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها و يتعيَّن الإلتزام بها إعمالها :*

تطبيق : "من حيث أن قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد جرى على ان القرينة القانونية التي أقامها المشرع على انقضاء أجل معيَّن من تاريخ تقديم طلب الترخيص لا يكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقاً لصحيح حكم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة ، ومن المعلوم أن الارتفاع المحدد قانوناً لا يشترط أن يكون منصوصاً عليه في قانون إنما يكفي ذلك التحديد بناءً على قانون سواء ورد في لائحة أرض ضمن شروط تقسيم عام معتمد إذ جاء النص صريحاً في الاعتداد بالارتفاع المحدد قانوناً وهو ما يصدق على الارتفاع المحدد ضمن شروط تقسيم معتمد طبقاً للقانون بصرف النظر عما إذا كان هذا التقسيم معتمد قبل العمل بقانون التخطيط العمراني رقم 3 لسنة 1982م أو في ظله لما يشكله التقسيم المعتمد وفقاً للقانون من قيد عام يتعيَّن الإلتزام به ( الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0 عليا ـ جلسة 27/2/1988م ) وأخذاً بهذا الفكر القانوني وإعمالاً له ذهبت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م في القضية رقم 55 لسنة 18 ق 0دستورية إلى اعتبار الشروط الصادر بها قرار التقسسيم شروطاً بنائية تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها ، ويتعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إعمال هذه الشروط بوصفها شريعة نافذة لا يجوز التحلل منها ( الطعن رقم 7519 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 17/3/2002م )

ومن حيث أن البين من تاريخ النزاع الماثل أن المطعون ضده قد حصل على ترخيص لبناء العقار محل التداعي ( بدروم وأرضي وأربعة أدوار متكررة ودور خدمات ) في ضوء الارتفاع المقرر طبقاً لاشتراطات تقسيم شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير ومن ثم يكون الترخيص المشار إليه متفقاً وحكم القانون في هذا الخصوص ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما أورده المطعون ضده من أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية المطلوب لعدم الرد عليه خلال الميعاد المقرر بالمادة ( 6 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ، كما أن الاشتراطات الخاصة بشركة المادي للتنمية والتعمير هي مرتبة أقل من القانون وبالتالي لا يصح أن تحد من أحكامه ، كما انها تعد من حقوق الارتفاق التي يجوز مخالفتها ، فذلك مردود عليه بأن مفاد المادة (7) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليها وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يلزم ليقيام الترخيض الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً للقانون وملتزماً بأحكامه ، فقد جرت عبارة المادة (7) بأنه في حالة الترخيص الضمني يلتزم طالب الترخيص في هذه الحالة بمراعاة جميع الأوضاع والضمانات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له والثابت أن طلب ترخيص التعلية المقدم أن المطعون ضده يتجاوز قيود الارتفاع المقرر باشتراطات شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير المنظمة للبناء في الأرض محل طلب الترخيص وهذه الاشتراطات تنزل منزلة القانون وبالتالي يتعين الالتزام إعمالاً لما قضت به هذه المحكمة بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 27/2/1988م في الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0عليا وأيدته المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م سالف البيان ، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الشروط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع هي شروط متعلقة بالنظام العام لاتصالها بأمن الأفراد من الجيران والمارة ومساسها بحقهم العام في استنشاق الهواء النقي والتمتع بالضوء الضروري ، وهي عناصر الحياة التي لا يستطيع أحد من الأفراد أو الأشخاص العامة أو الخاصة الإدعاء بملكيتها أو الاستئثار بها أو المساس بحق المواطنين فيها ( الطعن رقم 1123 لسنة 35 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 29/3/1992م ) يضاف إلى ما تقدم أن الشروط البنائية أضحت بنص المادة (22) من قانون التخطيط العمراني بمثابة قيود بنائية من نوع القيود التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني وبالتالي انسلخت عن صحتها كحقوق ارتفاع واندرجت ضمن القيود القانونية التي يتضمنها التنظيم العام لحق الملكية وبالتالي يكون العمل على تنفيذها عيناً لازماً وفقاً لأحكام القانون على ما سلف البيان ، وأخذاً بما تقدم فإنه لا يسعف المطعن ضده الاستناد في أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية بناء على قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 17 لسنة 1991م سالف البيان إذ أن القرار قد ألغي بالقرار رقم 826 لسنة 1992م وإذ زال الأثر القانوني للقرار رقم 17 لسنة 1991م قبل أن يتقدم المطعون ضده بترخيص التعلية في عام 1996م فمن ثم يضحى الاستثناء للقرار المذكور فاقداً لسنده القانوني الصحيح ."

( الطعن رقم 1224 لسنة 48 ق0 عليا جلسة 22/11/2003م الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيــــــص :
58 ـ المبدأ : حق الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارتها خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (12) من القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة تنص على أنه : " في حالة وجود خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن العام نتيجة لإدارة محل من المحال التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون يجوز 00000 إصدار قرار مسبب بإقاف إدارة العمل كلياً أو جزئياً ، ويكون هذا القرار واجب النفاذ بالطريق الإداري . 

كما نصت المادة (16) منه على حالات إلغاء رخصة المحل ومن بينها : " 00000 إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارته خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه ."

ومن حيث أن الثابت بالأوراق ولا سيما تقرير اللجنة العليا بمديرية القوى العامة بالمحافظة المؤرخ 16/11/1992م أن المزرعة محل التداعي تقع داخل الكتلة السكانية بالقرية وتحيط بها المساكن من ثلاث جهات وبجوارها على بعد ثلاثة أمتار صيدلية ، كما أن الدور الأرضي زريبة مواشي والثاني والثالث مزرعة دواجن ويصدر عن المزرعة روائح كريهة جداً تضر بالصحة العامة ، وأن الرخصة المؤقتة التي صدرت لها لمدة عامين صدرت بدون استيفاء ملف الترخيص وعدم وجود بعض الموافقات الرسمية مخالفة الرسم الهندسي وذلك باستخدام الدور الأرضي مزرعة مواشي وهي داخل القرية على خلاف القانون وأوصت اللجنة العليا المشكلة من قسم الرخص والقسم الوقائي والأمن الصناعي بعد معاينتها للمزعة على الطبيعة سرعة إصدار قرار غلق المزعة ، فصدر القرار المطعون فيه . 

ومن حيث ثبت مما تقدم أن المزعة محل التداعي خالفت شروط الترخيص الممنوح لها دون استيفاء بعض المستندات ، كما يترتب على استمرارها خطر داهـــم على الصحة العامة لوجودها داخل الكتلة السكنية وإنبعاث الروائــح الكريهة منها ، فإن القرار المطعون فيه يكون قائماً على صحيح أسبابه المبررة له قانوناً يكون بمنأى عن عــدم المشروعية ويتعيَّن رفض طلب الإلغاء ." 

( الطعن رقم 1215 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 23/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص : 
59 ـ المبدأ : شروط وإجراءات ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على ان المشرع نظم في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته إجراءات وشروط الحصول على التراخيص اللازمة لإقامة وإدارة المحال الصناعية والتجارية وتتمثل هذه الإجراءات في مجموعها في مرحلتين رئسيتين ، المرحلة الأولى : وتبدأ بتقديم الطلب ومرفقاته إلى الجهة المختصة وتنتهي بصدور قرار الموافقة على موقع المحل أو رفضه ، والمرحلة الثانية : قوامها تنفيذ الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في المحل بعد الموافقة على الموقع وتنتهي هذه المرحلة بصدور الترخيص المطلوب بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط المطلوبة والتي تنقسم إلى نوعين من الاشتراطات ، إشتراطات عامة تتطلب في كل المحال بصفة عامة أو في نوعٍ منها وفي مواقعها ، واشتراطات خاصة بالمحل المطلوب الترخيص له وذلك حسب النشاط المراد مزاولته فيه .

( الطعون أرقام 5337 & 5338 & 5339 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 19/11/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص : 
60 ـ المبدأ : حظر ترخيص أو تحويل أماكن إيواء السيارات إلى محال تجارية أو صناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المشرع بموجب نصوص المواد أرقام ( 2 & 4 ) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته ، ونص المادة (2) من القرار الوزاري رقم 380 لسنة 1975م في شأن الاشتراطات العامة الواجب توافرها في المحال الصناعية والتجارية قد حدد الشروط والإجراءات المتطلبة لإصدار التراخيص اللازمة طبقاً لأحكام القانون المذكور ، وقد صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 272 لسنة 1982م بنقل اختصاصات وزارة الإسكان المقررة وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح في عدة مجالات إلى ـ الوحدات المحلية ومن بينها المحال التجارية والصناعية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة والمحال العامة والتي كانت من اختصاص وزير شئون البلدية والقروية وذلك طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979م بشأن الإدارة المحلية وبذلك يكون المحافظ هو المسئول عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م فيما يتعلَّق بإصدار التراخيص الخاصة بالمحلات الصادر بشأنها القانون المذكور ، وإذ تطلب القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في ـ المادة 11 مكرر منه ـ الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات وحظر قرار محافظ الجيزة رقم 148 لسنة 19983م إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، ومن ثمفإن ذلك يراعى عند إصدار تراخيص البناء وإجراء تعديل في الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات ."

(الطعن رقم 3137 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 27/9/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيــــص :
61 ـ المبدأ : عدم جواز الترخيص بصيدلية في مكان مخصص لإيواء السيارات :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تقوم إذا وجد نص أمر يخطر على جهة الإدارة الموافقة جراحة على موقع المحل المباشر النشاط المطلوب الترخيص به ولا يعتبر في هذا الشأن بما قد يصدر من موافقات صريحة أو ضمنية من جهة الإدارة في هذا الخصوص لأنه يلزم لقيام الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقا للقانون وملزما بأحكامه. 

ومن حيث البادي بالأوراق أنه المحل المشار إليه مخصص طبقا لترخيص البناء رقم 62 لسنة 1983 كجراج لإيواء السيارات وأن المشرع خطر تخصيص هذا المكان لغير إيواء السيارات طبقا لحكم المادة 16 من من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 سالف الذكر ومن ثم فإن قرار الجهة الإدارية المطعون فيه برفض الترخيص للمدعي بفتح صيدلية في المحل المذكور يعد بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق مطابقا للقانون. 

( الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة 2/11/2002م – الدائرة الأولى. )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيص بنــــاء :
62 ـ المبدأ : وجوب الالتزام في عند الترخيص بالبناء بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه ولئن مؤدى هذا النص أنه لا يجوز إقامة المباني والأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (4) المشار إليها إلا بترخيص من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم وقد أوجب المشرع على هذه الجهة ضرورة مراعاة أن يصدر الترخيص وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وأن يكون متفقا مع الأصول والمواصفات العامة ومقتضيات الأمن ، إلا أنه من المقرر المستقر عليه أنه يتعين الالتزام في هذا الشأن بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى يتعين الالتزام بها في مجال البناء مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها . " 

(الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة10/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــص :
63 ـ المبدأ : حـظر إصـدار أية تراخيص بناء ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ـ كما يحظر إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (47) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء تنص على أن :" يلزم طالبو البناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات يتناسب عددها والمساحة اللازمة لها ومع الغرض من المبنى المطلوب الترخيص في إقامته ويحدد ذلك طبقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص 00 "

وقد خولت المادة (16) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليه والمعدَّلة بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م المحافظ حق إزالة المخالفات المتعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات بقرار يصدر منه .

وتنص المادة (2) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال والصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة على أنه : " لا يجوز إقامة أي محل تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون أو إدارته إلا بترخيص بذلك 000 "

ومن حيث أن مفاد ما تقدم ان المشرع ألزم في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م من يطلب إقامة بناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات وخوَّل المحافظ سلطة إزالة هذه التعديات على الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات وعدم جواز التجاوز عن هذه المخالفات ، وبناء عليه أصر محافظ الجيزة القرار رقم 148 لسنة 1983م حظر فيه بإجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، كما أصدر القرار رقم 150 لسنة 1983م بحظر إصدار أية تراخيص ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ، كما ألزم المشرع في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م من يريد إقامة أي محل أو إدارته أن يحصل على ترخيص بذلك من الجهات المختصة . 

(الطعن رقم 3439 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)

( الطعن رقم 3407 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* ترخيـــص حمل سلاح :
64 ـ المبدأ : بالرغم من أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير جهة الإدارة ، إلا أنه لا يكفي لإلغاء ترخيص حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل أسلحة توجيه الاتهام بارتكاب جناية والحبس احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق بحسبان أن القانون قد نصَّ على حالات قيد فيها سلطة الإدارة وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة : بيان ذلك* *:* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مفاد المواد 1 و 4 و 7 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1958 أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير الإدارة , تترخص فيه حسبما تراه متفقاً مع صالح الأمن العام , بناء على ما تطمئن إليه من الاعتبارات التى تزنها والبيانات والمعلومات التى تتجمع لديها من المصادر المختلفة , ولا يقيدها فى ذلك سوى وجوب التسبيب فى حالة رفض منح الترخيص أو سحبه أو إلغائه , ولا معقب على قراراتها فى هذا الشأن , ما دامت مطابقة للقانون , وخالية من إساءة استعمال السلطة , على أنه ولئن كان هذا هو الأصل فى منح الترخيص أو رفضه أو سحبه , فإن هناك حالات قيد فيها القانون سلطة الإدارة , وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن جهة الإدارة استندت فى قرارها المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص المطعون ضده إلى اتهامه بارتكاب جناية قتل وحبسه احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق كذلك أن المطعون ضده قد برئ من الاتهام الذى نسب إليه واتخذته جهة الإدارة سبباً لقرارها المطعون فيه على نحو ما استظهره وبحق الحكم المطعون فيه , ولم تقم جهة الإدارة الطاعنة إلى تدارك ذلك لا أمام محكمـة القضاء الإدارى التى ارتكنت إلى ذلك فى حكمها المطعون فيه , ولا أمام هذه المحكمة أثناء نظر الطعن الماثل مكتفية فى تقرير طعنها بذات ما اقتصر عليه دفاعها أمام المحكمة المطعون على حكمها , الأمر الذى يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه , إذ انتهى إلى إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق , وصدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون .

( الطعن رقم 4341 لسنة 35 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيص ســـــــــلاح :
65 ـ المبدأ : الترخيص بحمل سلاح وإحرازه سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة مقيدة فقط بضرورة تسبيب القرار :*

تطبيق : "من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى – فى هدى أحكام المادتين (1) و (4) من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر، معدلاً بالقانونين رقمى34 لسنة 1974 و 26 لسنة 1978- على أن المشرع منذ أن تصدى لتنظيم حمل السلاح وإحرازه، خول الجهة الإدارية المختصة سلطة تقديرية واسعة النطاق فى هذا المجال ، وجعل من اختصاصها أن ترفض الترخيص أو التجديد وأن تقصر مدته أو تقصره على إحراز أو حمل أنواع معينة من الأسلحة دون سواها ، وأن تقيد الترخيص بأى شرط تراه ، كما خولها أن تسحب الترخيص مؤقتاً أو أن تلغيه نهائياً ، وكل ذلك حسبما يتراءى لها من ظروف الحال وملابساته، بما يكفل وقاية المجتمع وحماية الأمن، وبما لا معقب عليها ما دامت تلك الجهة المختصة لم تخالف القانون ، ولم تتعسف فى استعمال سلطتها عند إصدار قرارها، خاصة وأن هذه السلطة ليست مطلقة من كل قيد ، بل هى مقيدة بما أمرها به المشرع من أن يكون قرارها الصادر فى هذا الشأن مسبباً.

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن سبق أن حصل على الترخيص رقم 417891 بحمل وإحراز طبنجة للدفاع وذلك بتاريخ 18/8/1987 وأنه ورغم إصابته فى 18/9/1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى عدا إصبع الإبهام قامت جهة الإدارة بالموافقة له على تجديد الترخيص له فى 25/11/1992 بناء على موافقة اللجنة الطبية المختصة ، ولدى قيامه بتجديد الترخيص فى أكتوبر عام 1995 أفادت اللجنة الطبية المختصة بعدم الموافقة لعدم اللياقة الطبية ، مما حدا به إلى التظلم من هذا القرار ، فأعيد الكشف الطبى عليه بمعرفة القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أحاله إلى مركز التدريب لاختباره عملياً على مدى إمكانية استعمال السلاح بيده اليسرى، فجاء تقرير مركز التدريب بإمكانية الطاعن على ذلك ، بل على القيام بأعمال نظافة السلاح وحمله ، وبناء على ذلك صدر قرار القومسيون الطبى العام رقم (8) فى 14/1/1996 بأن الطاعن لائق بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع ، إلا أن جهة الإدارة أعادت الطاعن ثانية إلى مركز التدريب فى 30/3/1996 الذى أكد لياقته لحمل السلاح ، ومع ذلك أصدرت جهة الإدارة قرارها المطعون فيه برفض تجديد الترخيص لعدم اللياقة الطبية على حمل السلاح بيده اليمنى ، وخشية من إساءة استخدامه السلاح باليد اليسرى وأنه قد يعرض حياة المواطنين للخطر ويكتفى بحماية الشرطة.

ومن حيث إنه مع تقدير هذه المحكمة الكامل والجازم بضرورة النزول على اعتبارات الأمن الذى له التقدير الأوفى فيما يتعلق بالترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة، إلا أنه ووفقاً للتشريعات التى تنظم هذه الأمر، فإن الجهة الإدارية يتعين عليها أن تنزل على صحيح حكم تلك التشريعات التى تقيم توازناً بين اعتبارات الأمن وبين الرخصة المقررة للأفراد فى هذا الصدد، وهذا التوازن الدقيق بين مختلف الاعتبارات تجريه جهة الإدارة، انطلاقا من أحكام القانون ، ونزولاً على أوامره وتغيياً لصحيح مراده تحت رقابة قاضى المشروعية الذى يزن الأمور بميزان المشروعية ، فى ضوء الاختصاص الواسع المقرر لأجهزة الأمن ، وعلى هدى الامتياز الممنوح للمواطنين فى حمل السلاح على نحو ما ينظمه القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 المشار إليه التى تستلزم المادة 4/2 منه أن يكون القرار برفض منح الترخيص مسبباً.

ولما كانت الأسباب التى أبدتها الجهة الإدارية لا تصلح سنداً لحمل القرار برفض منح الترخيص، ذلك أنها فى عام 1992 سبقت لها الموافقة للطاعن على تجديد الترخيص رغم إصابته عام 1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى ( عدا الإبهام ) ولم تثر مدى لياقته الطبية فى ذلك الوقت، بل عند التجديد عام 1995 استجابت لتظلم المدعى من قرار الجهة الطبية بعدم لياقته واحتكمت إلى القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أفادها بلياقته الطبية فى ضوء ما أفاد به مركز التدريب من إمكان الطاعن استعمال الطاعن لسلاحه بيده اليسرى بل على القيام بنظافة سلاحه وحمله، وهو ما أكده مرة ثانية حينما احتكمت إليه الجهة الإدارية فى 30/3/1996 غداة إفادتها من قبل القومسيون الطبى العام بلياقته بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع، ومن ثم وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ما يدحض ما هو ثابت بالأوراق ومن ثم يكون قرارها المطعون فيه معيباً متعيناً القضاء بإلغائه 00 ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد صدر مجانباً للصواب متعينا القضاء بإلغائه وهو ما تقضى به هذه المحكمة.

( الطعن رقم 5661 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/11/2003م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تخصيص أرض أملاك دولة خاصة :
66 ـ المبدأ : مدى سلطة جهة الإدارة في سحب قرار التخصيص بعد تلاقي الإرادتين :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المستقر عليه فقها وقضاء أن عقد البيع من العقود الرضائية التى تتم بمجرد تبادل الطرفين التعبير عن إرادتهما بالاتفاق على إحداث أثر قانونى ومن ثم يلتزم البائع بأن يسلم المبيع إلى المشترى ويضعه تحت تصرفه بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به كما يلتزم المشترى بالوفاء بالتزاماته وأهمهـا أداء الثمن المتفق عليه فى العقد , وأنه إذا نكل أحد طرفى العقد وأخل بالتزامه فانه يجبر على تنفيذ هذا الالتزام عينا متى كان ذلك ممكنا .

ومن حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن قطعة الأرض محل النزاع كانت من أملاك الدولة الخاصة ومملوكة للوحدة المحلية لقرية بلانة , من زوائد التنظيم , وقد تقدم مورث المطعون ضدهم بطلب تخصيصها له , وتمت الموافقة على التخصيص لصالحه بمقتضى موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى لقرية بلانة بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 26/1/1984 , وقام على إثر ذلك رئيس الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة نصر النوبة بتحرير خطاب موجه إلى طالب التخصيص , وأشار فيه إلى الموافقة المذكورة , وأنه قد تمت المعاينة للأرض بمعرفة قسم التنظيم المختص , وطلب منه القيام بسداد نسبة 15% من القيمة الابتدائية لثمن الأرض المذكورة , وقام بسدادها بالفعل , وبذلك يكون كل من الطرفين قد ارتضى هذا البيع والتقت إرادتهما , وقد تأكد ذلك بتسلم مورث المطعون ضدهم للأرض محل التخصيص بمعرفة لجنة فنية من الوحدة المحلية المنوط بها ذلك , ومن ثم فقد توافرت جميع عناصر عقد البيع واكتملت أركانه وأصبح منتجا لآثاره من تاريخ إبرامه وتنفيذه , مما لا يجوز معه لجهة الإدارة سحب هذا التخصيص دون سند أو مسوغ قانونى ولو كان هناك سبب تدعيه جهة الإدارة فكان لها ذلك قبل إتمام البيع خاصة أنها لم تبرر هذا السحب بمقتضى القرار المطعون فيه , بل إن العكس هو الصحيح بدليل التحقيق مع الموظف المختص ومجازاته لقيامه بإعادة تخصيص الأرض لمورث الطاعنين وأصدرت قرارها رقم 395 لسنة 1987 بمجازاة رئيس مجلس قرية بلانة بالخصم من راتبه لمدة خمسة أيام مما يدل على أن جهة الإدارة قد أقرت بخطئها .

( الطعن رقم 1733 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/ 2 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تقسيم الأراضي المعدة للبناء :
67 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة صدور قرار باعتماد أوضاع التقاسيم المخالفة وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع بالقانون 3 لسنة 1982م ولائحته التنفيذية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة (3) من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1981 فى شأن الأبنية والأعمال التى تمت بالمخالفة لأحــكام تقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء تنص على أنه " يلحق بالمنافــع العامة دون مقابل الشوارع والطرق والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحــدَّدت على الطبيعة بالمخالفة لأحــكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء فى الفقرة المبينة بالمادة الأولى " .

كما تنص المادة (12) من القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 فى شأن قانون التخطيط العمرانى على أنه " لا يجوز تنفيذ مشروع تقسيم أو إدخال تعديل فى تقسيم معتمد أو قائم إلا بعد اعتماده وفقا للشروط والأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى القانون ولائحته التنفيذية " .

ومفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع – رعاية للأوضاع التى استقرت نتيجة تقسيم بعض الأراضى المعدة للبناء بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء – أقر ما عليه هذه التقاسيم المخالفة من أوضاع على أن تلحق الشوارع والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحددت بالطبيعة بالمنافع العامة بقوة القانون دون مقابل بغير حاجة إلى صدور قرار باعتمادها , وأن يتضمن القرار تنفيذ ما يوجبه القانون من إلحاق هذه المرافق بالمنافع العامة , ولم يجز المشرع فى المادة (12) المشار إليها تعديل أوضاع هذه التقاسيم إلا بعد اعتمادها وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع فى هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية حتى لا تتفاقم الآثار الناجمة عن المخالفة فى التقاسيم القائمة بما يغير الأوضـــــاع العمرانية والصحية للمنتفعين بالمرافق العامة داخل هذه التقاسيم .

( الطعن رقم 6248 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص : 
68 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني " قوامها أن يكون طالب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة بالقانون :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مؤدى نصوص المواد ( 4 & 6 & 7 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء المعدَّل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م أن المشرع حظر على المخاطبين بأحكامه القيام بأية أعمال من تلك المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، وأوجبت على طالب الترخيص أن يرفق بطلبه البيانات والمستندات والرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية المحددة باللائحة التنفيذية ، وأوجب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تفحص طلب الترخيص ومرفقاته وأن تبت فيه خـــلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون صدور قـــرار مسبب بالرفض أو بطلب استيفاء مستندات أعتبر ذلك بمثابة ترخيص ضمني بالموافقة على طلب الترخيص ( الطعن رقم 6156 لسنة 43 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 22/10/2000م ) ومن حيث أن قيام قرينة الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة قوامها أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة والمنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لها ."

( الطعن رقم 7465 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 12/6/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيص بناء على أرض زراعية :
69 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة موافقة وزير الزراعة على ترخيص البناء على الأرض الزراعية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ موافقته عليه وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع :* 

تطبيق :" من حيث أنه تنفيذا لأحكام القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966م وتعديلاته بشأن الزراعة والقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982م بشأن التخطيط العمراني أصدر وزير الزراعة القرار رقم 124 لسنة 1984م بشأن شروط وإجراءات منح تراخيص البناء في الأراضي الزراعية ويستفاد من نصوص القرار الوزاري المذكور وعلى ما جري عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة أن موافقة وزارة الزراعة بأجهزتها المذكورة لازمة وضرورية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ المختص الترخيص بإقامة مبان أو منشآت على الأراضي الزراعية الواقعة داخل كردون المدن أو الحيز العمراني للقرى وأن هذه الموافقة تكون في ضوء المستندات المقدمة من ذوي الشأن ولا يترخص المحافظ أو من يفوضه في التجاوز عن هذه الواقعة المسبقة وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع . 

( الطعن رقم 1172 لسنة 39 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 21/6/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيص بنــــــــاء : 
70 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها :
ـ للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه من المقرر أن ترخيص البناء الصادر وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء إنما يستهدف التحقق من مطابقة المباني والأعمال المطلوبة في ضوء البيانات والمستندات والرسومات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن ، وعلى هذا اتجه المشرع في نص المادة (10) من القانون سالف الذكر إلى النص على أن منح الترخيص لا ينال من حقوق ذوي الشأن المتعلقة بالملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية على اعتبار أن الترخيص لم يشرع لإثباتها أو نفيها ، ويبقى دائماً لكل صاحب حق رغم صدور الترحيص أن يلتمس من الوسائل والإجراءات القانونية لدى جهات الاختصاص قضائية أو إدارية مما يؤكد حقه أو يزود عنه 00 وينبني على ما تقدَّم أن ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وأن حائز الترخيص لا يجوز له الإحتجاج في مواجهة أصحاب الشأن بملكية الأرض استناداً على حصوله على ترخيص بناء من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، ومن ثم يتعيَّن أن تكون لديه من المستندات الأخرى ما يؤيد ملكيته ، وتأكيداً لهذا الفهم وتجنباً للإدارة من مظنة أن يستخدم صرف ترخيص البناء كوسيلة لتغليب الواقع غير المشروع بالسماح لمن حصل على الترخيص بالبناء على أرض غير مملوكه له تدخَّل المشرِّع بتعديل المادة (5) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1996م باشتراط أن يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص من المالك ( أو من يمثله ) ، ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع بهذا التعديل حمَّل جهة الإدارة إلتزاماً مقتضاه عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمن يثبت ملكيته للأرض الذي سيصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وينبثق عن هذا الالتزام بوجه اللزوم أن يكون للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته ، ومن باب أولى إذا كان هناك ثمة نزاع جدي حول تلك الملكية دون أن ينال من ذلك القول بأن جهة الإدارة تستخدم اختصاصها في غير المجال المخصص له بحسبان أن إدارة المشرع واضحة وصريحة في بيان الالتزمات الملقاه على عاتق جهة الإدارة في هذا الشان ومن بينها ـ كما سلف البيان ـ عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمالك الأرض المطلوب البناء عليها ."

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الخامسة في الطعن رقم 7358 لسنة 45 ق0 عليا جلسة 21/4/2002م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص صيدلية :
71 ـ المبدأ : حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية حددها القانون على سبيل الحصر , من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن البين من الاطلاع على نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 بشأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلية , أنه حدد حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية على سبيل الحصر , وذكر من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية , ومن ذلك يتبين أن المقصود بهذه الحالة هو مرور عام على الغلق وليس على الهدم كما ذهبت جهة الإدارة , إذ لا يتصور أن تباشر الصيدلية نشاطها فى حالة الهدم , وبذلك تكون جهة الإدارة قد استخدمت هذه الحالة من حالات إلغاء تراخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية فى غير موضعها , مما يضحى معه هذا السبب من أسباب إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية غير صحيح كسابقه , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر مفتقدا للسبب المبرر له قانونا , وهو ما يعيبه ويبطله ويجعله مستهدفا للإلغاء .

( الطعن رقم 9364 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 26/6/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيــــــص :
72 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص صيدلية ـ شروطه ـ منها ما يتعلَّق بالموقع ومنها اشتراطات صحية وأخرى واجب توافرها في طالب الترخيص ، ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية المختصة مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضي عن بعضهـا , وسلطتها في هذا الشأن سلطة مقيدة :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن مؤدى نصوص المواد 11 & 12 & 13 & 30 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 فى شأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 253 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 و 360 لسنة 1956 أن المشرع تكفل بتجديد الشروط الواجب توافرها فى الصيدليات, ونظم إجراءات الترخيص لها تنظيماً دقيقاً , حدد فيه نطاق سلطة الجهة الإدارية بحيث يقف عند حد التحقق من توافر شروط الترخيص كما رسمها القانون دون أن يخول هذه الجهة أى مجال للتقدير فى شأن منح الترخيص أو منحة خارج هذا الإطار و بداءة أوجب المشرع على صاحب الشأن أن يحرر طلب ترخيص صيدلية على النموذج الذى تعده وزارة الصحة وأن يرسله إلى الوزارة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول مرفقاً به كافة المستندات المنصوص عليها قانوناً, ومتى قدم طلب الترخيص بمؤسسة صيدلية متوافراً على كافة المستندات, التزمت جهة الإدارة بأدراجه فى السجل المعد لذلك ويعطى طالب الترخيص إيصالاً موضحاً به رقم وتاريخ قيد الطلب فى السجل على أن يتم بحث هذه الطلبات وفقاً لأسبقية قيدها.

ومن حيث إن المشرع اشترط لإنشاء الصيدليات نوعين من الشروط:

أولهما : شروط متصلة بالموقع : حيث أوجب المشرع على الجهة الإدارية بعد قيد طلب الترخيص فى السجل إجراء معاينة على الطبيعة لموقع الصيدلية وقد اشترط ألا تقل المسافة بين الصيدلية المطلوب الترخيص لها وأقرب صيدلية أخرى عن مائة متر وإخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع فى موعد لا يجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المشار إليه, بل أن عدم إخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع خلال المدة سالفة الذكر يعد قانوناً فى حكم الموافقة على صلاحية الموقع شريطة عدم الإخلال بقيد المسافة المنوه عنه.

وآخرهما : الاشتراطات الصحية وأناط المشرع بوزير الصحة إصدار قرار ببيان تلك الاشتراطات نفاذاً لحكم المادة 11من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 سالف الذكر وكذلك الاشتراطات التـى تفرضها السلطات الصحية على طالب الترخيص وبتاريخ 2/4/1956 صدر قرار وزير الصحة بفرض اشتراطات صحية عامة للمؤسسات الصيدلية – والمنشور بالوقائع المصرية – العدد 41 الصادر فى 24/5/1956 – وقد حدد هذا القرار تفصيلاً جميع الاشتراطات الصحية المستديمة الواجب توافرها فى المؤسسات الصيدلية وكلها تتعلق بطريقة المبانى ونوعيتها وارتفاعاتها والدهانات الخاصة بها وأن تكون جميع المبانى والأرضيات والأجهزة وأدوات الصرف وغيرها بحالة جيدة ونظيفة على الدوام واشتراطات التهوية والإضاءة وشروط ومواصفات إقامة المخازن الملحقة بها وأوجب أن تدهن جميع الأخشاب بالبوية الزيتية ويعاد الدهن كلما لزم الأمر وكذا تركيب حنفيات مياه داخل المحل وأن تكون الأحواض من الصينى أو الفخار وتغطية الحائط أعلى الحوض بالبلاط القيشانى الأبيض وصرف متخلفات المحل فى المجارى العمومية. 

ومن حيث إنه من بين ما أشترطه المشرع من الاشتراطات الخاصة الواجب توافرها فى طالب الترخيص وهو أن يكون مقيداً فى الجدول العام لنقابة الصيادلة وكذا التسجيل فى النقابة الفرعية وأن استمرار هذا القيد شرط من شروط مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة وذلك طبقاً لحكم المادة 64 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1969 بإنشاء نقابة الصيادلة, كما يجب أن توافق النقابة الفرعية على الاسم التجارى لكل منشأة صيدلية جديدة.

ومن حيث إنه من الجدير بالذكر أن الجهة الإدارية المختصة لا تملك مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضى عن بعضهـا , إذ يتحــدد موقفهــا فى شأنهــا بنـاء على سلطة مقيدة لا مجال فيها إلى الترخيص أو التقدير, ومن ثم يجب التأكد من توافر تلك الشروط جميعها ومجتمعة – قبل منح الترخيص المطلوب – سواء فى الموقع وذلك لضمان صدور الترخيص صحيحاً بفتح صيدلية فى موقع مناسب لأداء هذا العمل , وبمراعاة المنافسة الشريفة فى مهنة الصيدلة ذات الطابع المتميز لارتباطها الوثيق بصحة الجمهور وسلامة المرضى – أو المحل الكائن به الصيدلية وذلك لضمان توافر شروط السلامة والأمان فيه حتى يكون مناسباً لحفظ الأدوية المعدة للبيع للجمهور وتحضير المستحضرات الطبية.

ومن حيث إن المشرع أتخذ من وسيلة المعاينة على الطبيعة التى تتم بشكل علنى للمحل المزمع إقامة الصيدلية فيه – السبيل العملى الطبيعى للتحقق من توافر هذه الشــروط فى المقر المطلــوب الترخيــص فيــه, وبغيــر معاينــة دقيقة وموضوعية وفنية لا يتأتى التحقق من توافر هذه الشروط, كما لا يصح قانوناً استخراج الترخيص دون إجراء هذه المعاينة, ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية أى تقدير فى طلب إجراء المعاينة أو عدم إجرائها , بل يتعين عليها قانوناً إجراء هذه المعاينة خلال موعد لا يتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المعد لهذا الغرض.

( الطعن رقم 7809 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 20/12/2003 م– الدائرة الأولى )

[b]* تراخيــــص : 
73 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص بالتعامل في النقد الأجنبي :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بشأن تنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى والذى صدر القراران المطعون فيهما فى ظل العمل به كانت تنص على أنه " تضع اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون القواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى وذلك بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى وفى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة وبما لا يخل بأحكام هذا القانون .

وللمصارف المعتمدة القيام بأية عملية من عمليات النقد 0000 

ويجوز للوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة , ويحدد قرار الوزير المختص الصادر فى هذا الشأن قواعد وإجراءات هذا التعامل , وله فى حالة مخالفة هذه الجهات للقواعد والإجراءات المشار إليها إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , كما يكون له إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيدها من السجل المقيدة فيه فى البنك المركزى " .

وتنص المادة (6) من ذات القانون على أنه " على المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى أن تقدم للوزير المختص والبنك المركزى المصرى بياناً عما تباشره من عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً للنظم والقواعد التى يصفها البنك المركزى المصرى .

ويقوم البنك المركزى المصرى بمراقبة تنفيذ عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والقرارات التى يصدرها الوزير المختص".

وتنص المادة (7) من هذا القانون على أنه " …… ويكون للعاملين بالبنك المركزى المصرى الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع محافظ البنك صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى فيما يختص بتنفيذ أحكام المادة (6) من هذا القانون".

ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه والصادرة بقرار وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية رقم 331 لسنة 1994تنص على أن " يكون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فى مصر فى إطار سوق حرة للنقد الأجنبى ويتم التعامل من خلال الجهات الآتية:

أ‌- البنك المركزى المصرى.

ب‌- المصارف المعتمدة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (6) من هذه اللائحة.

جـ - الجهات غير المصرفية التى يرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بقرار من الوزير المختص.

وتقوم الجهات المشار إليها بالبندين ب و ج بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لحسابها أو لحساب غيرها وتحت مسئوليتها".

وتنص المادة (3) من هذه اللائحة على أن " يكون للبنك المركزى والمصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى والمنصوص عليها فى المادة (9) من هذه اللائحة حرية تحديد أسعار الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى على أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه الأسعار بطريقة واضحة".

وتنص المادة (4) من هذه اللائحة والمستبدلة بالمادة الأولى من القرار الوزارى رقم 103 لسنة 2001 على أنه " ينشأ بالبنك المركزى غرفة مركزية تتولى تجميع إحصاءات سوق الصرف الأجنبى وتكوين سوق للنقد الأجنبى فيما بين البنوك وتنظمه، وتلزم كافة المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بإبلاغ تلك الغرفة بالحجم الإجمالي لعمليات الشراء والبيع التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى وفقاً للقواعد والترتيبات التى يصدرها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن.

وتعلن الغرفة المذكورة بصفة دورية متوسط أسعار الصرف لمختلف العملات الأجنبية وفقاً للعمليات الفعلية وكذا موارد واستخدامات السوق الحرة".

وتنص المادة (13) منها على أن " تخضع الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لرقابة البنك المركزى المصرى، وتلتزم هذه الجهات بالنظام الإحصائي والإجراءات التى يقررها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن، وتقديم البيانات الإجمالية لعمليات الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى".

كما تنص المادة (14) من تلك اللائحة على أنه " مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (8) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بتنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى، يجوز للوزير المختص فى حالة مخالفة الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى للشروط والأوضاع الواردة فى هذه اللائحة إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة أو إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة، وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيد الجهة غير المصرفية من السجل المنصوص عليه فى المادة العاشرة من هذه اللائحة".

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم من نصوص أن المشرع فى القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 سالف الذكر، قد أحال إلى لائحته التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بالقواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى المصرى فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة، دون إخلال بالأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون، وأجاز المشرع لوزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية والتابع له قطاع النقد الأجنبى باعتباره الوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة - والتى تتعامل فيه بحسب الأصل – وألزم المشرع تلك الجهات باتباع قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، كما تناول المشرع بالتنظيم فى المادة (6) من القانون حالة مخالفة تلك الجهات لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وحالة العود إلى مخالفة تلك القواعد، فخول الوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة، وفى حالة تكرار المخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، أعطى للوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح للشركة بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، ومؤدى ذلك أن سلطة الوزير المختص فى توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص ليست مطلقة بل إن المشرع تقديراً منه لجسامة هذا الجزاء من ناحية، وأخذاً بمبدأ التدرج فى العقوبة من ناحية أخرى اشترط لتوقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص شرطين مجتمعين ومتتاليين أولهما: سبق ثبوت مخالفة الشركة لأياً من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصدور قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من الوزير المختص بإيقاف ترخيصها لمدة لا تجاوز سنة جزاءً على ارتكابها تلك المخالفة، ويجدر الإشارة فى هذا المقام إلى أنه يلزم لتحقق هذا الشرط أن يكون قرار الإيقاف قد صدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون بعد ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة ثبوتاً يقينياً، وأى قرينة يستدل منها على عكس ذلك مؤداها تخلف الشرط الثانى من شروط توقيع جزاء إلغاء الرخيص، والقول بغير ذلك مؤداه مخالفة قصد المشرع من تطلبه إيقاف الترخيص قبل توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص، من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى استفادة جهة الإدارة من خطئها بأن تصدر قرارًا خاطئا بإيقاف الترخيص تتخذه ذريعة فيما بعد لإصدار قرار بإلغاء الترخيص.

وثانيهما: تكرار الشركة للمخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، وفى هذه الحالة يحق للوزير المختص استعمال سلطته المخولة له قانوناً بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وبتطبيقه فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة، وإذ أصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 بتاريخ 23/8/2001 – القرار المطعون فيه الأول - بإلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص للشركة الطاعنة وفروعها والتى يمثلها الطاعن بصفته بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى – لما نسب إليها من مخالفات، وحيث إن المختص بإصدار مثل هذه القرارات وفقا لنص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه هو وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية عند تحقق الشروط المنصوص عليها قانوناً، ومن ثم يضحى القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه هو قرارًا صادرًا من غير مختص قانوناً بإصداره ومن ثم يتعين الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

ومن حيث إن الثابت أيضا من الأوراق أنه بتاريخ 28/8/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية القرار المطعون فيه رقم 647 لسنة 2001 متضمنا إلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص لشركة الأطباء للصرافة ش.م. وفروعها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى مستنداً فى ذلك إلى التفتيش الذى تم على الشركة الطاعنة يوم 19/7/2001، فضلاً عن تكرار المخالفات المنسوبة إليها وسبق توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص على الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه بالتحقق عن مدى توافر الشرطين اللذين تطلبهما القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه فى مادته السادسة لإلغاء الترخيص على النحو السالف بيانه وبالاطلاع على المخالفات التى نسب للشركة الطاعنة إتيانها والجزاءات التى تم توقيعها عليها يبين ما يلى:

أولاً: بتاريخ 17/5/1999 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 18/5/1999 وتنتهى يوم 18/8/1999 وذلك لما نسب إليها من مخالفتها للقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة، فأقامت الشركة الدعوى رقم 3566 لسنة 53ق أمام محكمة القضاء الادارى بالإسكندرية طعناً على هذا القرار، وقضى فيها بجلسة 5/8/1999 بوقف تنفيذه، وكان وزير الاقتصاد قد وافق بتاريخ 2/8/1999 على تعديل عقوبة الإيقاف إلى الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالتعليمات مقابل تنازل الشركة عن دعواها المشار إليها 00 فإنه يتضح من ذلك أنه فضلا عن تعديل قرار الإيقاف إلى الإنذار – وهى عقوبة لم ترد فى نصوص القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه أو لائحته التنفيذية – فإن صدور الحكم سالف الذكر بوقف تنفيذ قرار الإيقاف يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة الطاعنة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص حتى يمكن إصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثانياً : بتاريخ 26/9/1999 أوقف ترخيص الشركة لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 3/10/1999 وتنتهى فى 18/10/1999 وذلك بسبب وجود زيادة بالخزينة مقدارها 900 ريال سعودى عن أرصدة السجلات ووجود عجز قدره 250 جنيها مصريا وذلك بالمخالفة بالقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة , وتظلمت الشركة من قرار الإيقاف ونتيجة لهذا التظلم وافق وزير الاقتصاد بتاريخ 3/10/1999 على الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالقواعد والتعليمات التى تحكم نشاط الصرافة , وإذ إن قيام جهة الإدارة بإنذار الشركة على النحو السالف ذكره لا يعد بمثابة توقيع جزاء عليها بحسبان إن الإنذار ليس من العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى قانون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , ومن ثم لا يمكن القول بأن جزاء إيقاف ترخيص الشركة فى هذه الحالة قائم , أو بتوافر إحدى الحالات المبررة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثالثاً : بتاريخ 15/2/2000 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراره بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة وفروعها لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 22/2/2000 , ونتيجة لتظلم الشركة الطاعنة من هذا القرار وافق وزير الاقتصاد على توصية لجنة تظلمات شركات الصرافة بسحب قرار العقوبة الموقعة على الشركة , ومن ثم فإن سحب قرار إيقاف الشركة يعد كأن لم يكن ولا تعد هذه الواقعة إحدى الحالات المشترطة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة من التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى .

رابعاً : بتاريخ 29/1/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 30/1/2001 وتنتهى فى 30/4/2001 , وذلك لعدم قيام الشركة بالإعلان عن الأسعار على شاشة وكالات الأنباء العالمية وطبعها بالمخالفة لأحكام قانون النقد ولائحته التنفيذية , فأقامت الشركة الطاعنة الدعوى رقم 2289 لسنة 55 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية طعنا على هذا القرار , وبجلسة 5/4/2001 أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه , ومن ثم فإن صدور هذا الحكم يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت هذه المخالفة فى حق الشركة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإنه حتى تاريخ صدور قرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 647 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فإنه لم يثبت يقيناً فى حق الشركة الطاعنة ارتكابها لمخالفة قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وصدرو قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من وزير الاقتصاد بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , ومن ثم يتنفى شرط سبق صدور قرار صحيح بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة .

ومن حيث إنه بتاريخ 19/7/2001 نسب إلى الشركة الطاعنة امتناعها عن بيع النقد الأجنبى , وكذا لعدم التزامها بالأسعار المعلنة بالشركة للعملات الأجنبية فى تعاملاتها فى النقد الأجنبى بالمحالفة للمادة الرابعة من اللائحة التنفيذية , فضلاً عن تعدى موظفى الشركة على مفتش البنك المركزى وعدم تمكينه من أداء عمله وأيا كان وجه الرأى فى ثبوت هذه المخالفات من عدمه وعلى إثر ذلك صدر القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة , ولما كان هذا القرار الطعين يتطلب لصحة صدوره , وحتى يستوفى شرائطه القانونية , سبق مخالفة الشركة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصـدور قرار صحيح – على النحو السالف تفصيله بإيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , وإذ انتفى هذا الشرط فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر دون اتباع الإجراءات القانونية المتطلبة قانوناً لإصداره مفتقداً لشرط جوهرى من شروط صحته مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار .

( الطعن رقم 5280 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 17/4/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** تنــــــــــازل : 
74 ـ المبدأ : التنازل عن الحكم يستتبع التنازل عن الحق الثابت به : 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المادة 145 من قانون المرافعات قد نصت على أن : ( النزول عن الحكم يستتبع النزول عن الحق الثابت به ) .*

ومن حيث إن التنازل عن إجراءات الخصومة والحكم فيها هو أمر اختيارى للمدعى ومقتضى ذلك قيام الحكم والحق الثابت به إلى أن يتم هذا التنازل باختيار الصادر لصالحه الحكم وفى الوقت الذى يختاره , وعلى ذلك فإن تنازل الخصم عن الحكم الصادر له يترتب عليه انقضاء الخصومة التى صدر فيها – كما يمتنع على المتنازل عن الحكم تجديد المطالبة بالشق الذى رفعت به الدعوى لأن الحكم كقاعدة عامة من شأنه أن يبين حقوق الخصوم التى كانت لهم قبل رفع الدعوى ويقررها ما لم يكن من الأحكام المنشئة للحقوق .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان المدعى ( المطعون ضده ) قد طلب الحكم , بإنهاء الخصومة فى الطعن واعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه كأن لم يكن مما يستتبع لزوما لذلك تنازله عن هذا الحكم والحق الثابت به , فيتعين – والحالة هذه – الحكم باعتبار الخصومة منتهية فى الطعن مع إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات .

( الطعن رقم 4773 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تنــــــازل عن الدعوى : 
75 ـ المبدأ : جواز طلب الحكم بإثبات ترك الخصومة في الدعوى في مرحلة الطعن على الحكم .
ـالطعن على الحكم أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يطرح المنازعة في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها دون التقيد بأسباب الطعن :
ـ يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن المطعون ضدهما كانا قد تنازلا عن الدعوى المقامة منهما وآخرين لإلغاء القرار رقم 244 لسنة 1990م فيما تضمنه من فرض رسوم محلية على أصحاب المخابز بموجب إقرارين تم توثيقهما بالشهر العقاري وذلك قبل صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قبلت الجهة الإدارية هذا التنازل وذلك الترك إلا أنها لم تتمكن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى .

ومن حيث أنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الطعن أمامها يطرح المنازع في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها ويفتح الباب أمامها لتزن هذا الحكم بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التي تعينه ومن ثم فللمحكمة أن تنزل حكم القانون في المنازعة على الوجه الصحيح غير مقيَّدة بأسباب الطعن مادام المرد هو مبدأ المشروعية نزولاً على سيادة القانون .

ومن حيث أن الثابت أن الإقرارين المشار إليهما سلفاً مصدقاً عليهما في تاريخ سابق على صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد أقرت الجهة الإدارية بأنها لم تتمكَّن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان من المقرر أنه يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام ومن ثم فإن المحكمة إزاء هذا تقضي وقد إطمأنت من جانبها إلى سلامة هذين الإقرارين بما ينطويان عليه من ترك المطعون ضدهما الخصومة في الدعوى ابتداءاً والزامهما المصروفات . 

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 807 لسنة46 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيـــــص : 
76 ـ المبدأ : إلغاء ترخيص صيدلية ـ حالاته :*

تطبيق : " لما كان المستفاد من نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 – أن المشرع قصر حالات إلغاء الترخيص على حالتين هما : حالة غلق الصيدلية بصفة متصلة لمدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية ، وحالة نقل الصيدلية من مكانها لمكان آخر بغير سبب الهدم أو الحريق ، وإنه لما كان البين من الأوراق أن السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية محل النزاع ، هو عدم استغلال المدعية للترخيص لمدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ صرفه طبقاً للبند الأول من المادة (14) من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 وهو البند الذي لم يعد له وجود بعد التعديل المشار إليه ، ومن ثم فإن هذا السبب يكون غير قائم على أساس من القانون ، يضاف إلى ذلك أن رخصة المدعية صدرت بتاريخ 14/7/1998 وظاهر الأوراق يستشف منه أن المدعية تعاقدت على شراء أدوية من شركات مختلفة في الفترة من 20/11/1998 حتى 9/1/1999 الأمر الذي يبين معه أن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه غير مستمد من أصول تنتجه ويخالف واقع الحال ، ومن ثم يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف التنفيذ إلى جانب ركن الاستعجال حيث يترتب على غلق الصيدلية محل النزاع حرمان المدعية من مصدر رزقها وهي نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بعد ذلك بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إن البادي من الأوراق أن الترخـيص رقم 74 لسنة 1998 الذي حصلـت عليـه المـطعـون ضـدهـا بفـتـح الصـيدلـية مـوضوع الـنزاع صـدر بـتاريخ 14/7/1998، وأن المطعون ضدها قامت – وفقاً لما جاء بالمستندات المقدمة منها أمام محكمة أول درجة – بشراء كميات عن الأدوية باسم الصيدلية المرخص بها "صيدلية الدكتورة / فلورانس " بموجب فواتير صادرة عن عدد من شركات الأدوية وذلك خلال الفترة من 6/10/1998 حتى 9/1/1999، كما أنها قامت بإخطار مصلحة الضرائب في 26/12/1998 بمزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها، حيث قامت المصلحة المذكورة بفتح ملف ضريبي لها في ذات التاريخ وأجـرت معـاينة للصيدلية في 5/1/1999 ، كـذلك قـامـت بالتعـاقـد علـى تركـيب عــداد كهـربائي للصـيـدليـة في 3/1/1999 ، وهذه الإجراءات وإن لم تنهض دليلاً قاطعاً على مزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً والتي تنتهي في الحالة الماثلة في 14/1/1999 ، فهي على الأقل تعد بمثابة قرينة على هذه المزاولة يقع على عاتق الإدارة إثبات عكسها 00 ومن حيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على حافظة المستندات المقدمة من الجهة الإدارية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ، أنها قامت بإلغاء الرخصة الممنوحة للمطعون ضدها ، بمقولة إن المذكورة لم تخطر المنطقة الطبية بخطاب مسجل يفيد بدء نشاط الصيدلية خلال الفترة المحددة قانوناً وهي ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحصول على الرخصة وذلك دون أن يثبت قيام تلك الجهة بإجراء معاينة للصيدلية على الطبيعة وتحرير محضر بحالتها ، ودون بيان للسند القانوني الذي يلزم بالإخطار المنوه به ، ومن ثم فإن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه يضحى والحالة هذه غير مستمد – بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – من أصول تنتجه وتوصل إليه ماديا وقانونيا ، مما يتحقق معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه ، فضلاً عن تحقق ركن الاستعجال لما يترتب على استمرار تنفيذ القرار من نتائج يتعذر تداركها أخصها الحيلولة بين المطعون ضدها وحقها في ممارسة النشاط المرخص لها فيه والذي كرست له جهدها وأموالها ، الأمر الذي يتحتم معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

وإذ خلص الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذه النتيجة فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق ولا مطعن عليه ، مما يضحى معه الطعن الماثل غير قائم على أساس من القانون خليقاً بالرفض . 

ولا ينال من ذلك ما أثارته الجهة الطاعنة من أن الفواتير المقدمة من المطعون ضدها لم يتم إخطار إدارة السلام الطبية بها وأنها فواتير مزورة ، ذلك أنه ليس ثمة ما يلزم قانوناً بإخطار الإدارة بتلك الفواتير ، كما أن القول بالتزوير هو مجرد ادعاء لم تقدم الإدارة دليلاً عليه ولم توضح شواهده ، كذلك لا ينال مما سبق ما ذكرته الجهة الإدارية بشأن بطلان إجراءات إصدار التراخيص بناء على ما انتهت إليه تحقيقات النيابة الإدارية ، فذلك مردود بأن هذا البطلان المدعى به لم يكن هو السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء الترخيص ، وإنما السبب هو عدم مزاولة نشاط الصيدلية خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً على النحو سالف الذكر . وهو محل الطعن الماثل والجهة الإدارة وشأنها في اتخاذ ما تراه بصدد ما تثيره من مزاعم أخرى حول سلامة الترخيص وذلك كله وفقاً للقانون وتحت رقابة القضاء . 

( الطعن رقم 1233 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــــويض : 
77 ـ المبدأ : القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء لإختــلاف أساس كل منهما ، وأن صــدور القرار مشوب بعيب عــدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار :* 

تطبيق : " القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مسلتزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص والذي يقوم عليه ، وأن عيب عدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار ، فإذا كان القرار سليماً في مضونه محمولاً على أسبابه المبرِّرة له رغم مخالفة قاعدة الاختصاص أو الشكل فإنه لا يكون ثمة مجال للقضاء بالتعويض لآن القرار كان سيصدر على أية حال بذات المضمون لو أن تلك القاعدة قد روعيت 00 ولما كان القرار المطعون فيه وإن صدر من غير مختص بإصداره إلا أنه لا يقيم ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لم يصدر للطاعن ثمة ترخيص بالبناء حيث خلا ملف الطعن مما يفيد صدور هذا الترخيص ومن ثمَّ ينهار ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض وبالتالي يتعيَّن رفض طلب التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2801 لسنة 35 ق0عليا بجلسة 9/7/1995م منشور بمؤلف الوسيط في شرح اختصاصات مجلس الدولة ـ الجزء الأول ـ طبعة سنة 2000م ـ ص 527 وما بعدها للمستشار الدكتور / محمد ماهر أبو العينين ) 

ـ كما قضت في ذات المقام بأن : " قضاء التعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص الذي يقوم عليه 00 ذلك أن قضاء الإلغاء يقوم على عيب يصيب القرار الإداري في حين أن قضاء التعويض مناطه ضرورة توافر أركان مسئولية الإدارة عن قراراتها الإدارية من خطأ وضرر وعلاقة سببية بحيث لا تقوم مسئولية الإدارة إلا بوقوع خطأ من الإدارة في مسلكها وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر وتتوافر علاقة السببية بين خطأ الجهة الإدارية والضرر الذي لحق بصاحب الشأن بحيث يكون خطأ الإدارة هو السبب المباشر لما لحق بصاحب الشأن من ضرر فإذا تخلف ركن من أركان هذه المسئولية امتنع التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2497 لسنة 42ق 0 عليا بجلسة 2/4/2000م ـ الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــويض : 
78 ـ المبدأ : تقدير قيمة التعويض وإن كان من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِّن عناصره :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه ولئن كان تقدير التعويض من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِن في حكمها العناصر المكونة للضرر قانوناً والتي تدخل في حساب قيمة التعويض وإلا كان حكمها معيباً ، وأنه يجب على صاحب الشأن أن يقيم بكافة طرق الإثبات الدليل على ما حاق به من ضرر بكافة عناصره وأنواعه ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر من الدائرة الأولى في الطعون أرقام 3115 & 3137 & 3143 لسنة 40 ق0عليا بجلسة 23/8/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** إستقالة 0 المرض النفسى : 
79 ـ المبدأ : حق طالب الشرطة في ترك الدراسة بكلية الشرطة 0 قبول استقالته يمنع من إعادة قيده مرة أخرى بالكلية – المرض النفسي لا يعدد دفاعا لتقديم طلب الاستقالة :*

تطبيق : ومن حيث أن مفاد المادة 76 من اللائحة الداخلية لكلية الشرطة الصادرة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 864 لسنة 1976 المعدل بالقرار رقم 168 لسنة 1987 أن المشرع منح الطالب بكلية الشرطة الحرية التامة في ترك الدراسة بمحض إرادته واختياره حيث لا يجوز إجباره على مواصلة الدراسة بكلية لا يرغب في البقاء فيها أو إلزامه بنظم عسكري لم يستطيع التكيف معها إلا انه اشترط موافقة ولي الأمر أو من ينوب عنه إذا كان الطالب قاصرا حتى تكون هناك قسمة من الوقت للرأي والمشورة وتقدير الظروف من ولي الأمر الذي يكون اقدر على تفهم ظروف نجله 0 فإذا ما وقع الطالب وولي الأمر على طلب الاستقالة وقبلت فإنه لا يمكن إعادة قيد الطالب مرة أخرى بالكلية لأنه تركها بإرادته ويقضي من ثم القول بوجود إكراه أو ضغط وقع على الطالب لأنه لا يتصور وقوع إكراه على ولي الأمر ليوافق الطالب على تقديم طلب الاستقالة0

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بإصابة الطالب بمرض نفسي دفعه إلى تقديم الاستقالة ذلك أن المرض النفسي لو صح لا يعد في جميع الأحوال عيبا من عيوب الإرادة بل أن المريض النفسي في اغلب الأحوال إنسان كامل الأهلية وصحح الإرادة ويسأل عن تصرفاته مسئولية كاملة إلا في الحالات الشديدة التي يقر فيها الأطباء ذوي الخبرة أن المرض يسلب إرادة المريض ويدفعه دفعا إلى اتخاذ تصرفات معينة 0

(الطعن رقم 6213 لسنة 45 ق0عليا جلسة 28/8/2002 – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات:
80 ـ المبدأ : حق مجلس الجامعة في وضع القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات بالطلبات وتعديلها وفقا لما تراه محققا لصالح العام :

*تطبيق : "من حيث أن المشرع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 قد أنــاط بمجلس الجامعة سلطة وضع القواعـــد العامة المنظمة العمال الامتحانات بالكليات كما اسند إلى مجلس الكلية بما يشكله من لجان الممتحنين وضــع القواعد المنظمة العمال الامتحانات وتعرض على مجلس الكلية لإقرارها 0

ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مركز الطالب بالنسبة للجامعة هو مركز تنظيمي عام يجري تغييره في أي وقت واستبداله بتنظيم جديد وهذا التنظيم المستحدث يسري على الطالب بأثره المباشر ومن ثم فإن للجامعة وضع القواعد في شأن تصحيح الامتحانات وتطبيق قواعد الرأفة والتيسير على الطلاب كما أن لها الحق في تعديل هذه القواعد طبقا لما تراه محققا للصالح العام ضمانا لحق سياسة التعليم في الجامعة ولا يكون للطالب اصل حق في تطبيق قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية أخرى ولا تثريب على الجامعة إذا امتنعت عن تطبيق قواعد التيسير السابقة التي تم العدول عنها 0

(الطعن رقم 5685 لسنة 46 ق0عليا جلسة 27/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعليــــــــم : 
81 ـ المبدأ : عدم تقديم أصول كراسات الإجابة لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ـ بيان ذلك :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن عدم تقديم أصول الأوراق المطلوبة بسبب إعدامها أو ضياعها لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ، ما دام من الممكن التوصل إلى الحقيقة بطرق الإثبات الأخرى ، وتقديم العناصر التكميلية التي تفيد في مجموعها مع سائر القرائن والشواهد والدلائل على تكوين عقيدة المحكمة وقناعتها بشأن القرار المطعون فيه ."

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0عليا جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

[b]* قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب: 
82 ـ المبدأ : تصحيح أوراق الطالب ومنحه الدرجة المقررة عليها هي سلطة تقديرية تستقل بها الجهة الإدارية ـ حدود رقابة القضاء الإداري في هذا المجال :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على أن رقابة القضاء الإداري على قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب لا تمتد مدى صحة الإجابة في حد ذاتها أو مقدار الدرجة المستحقة على تلك الإجابة باعتبار أن هذا التقدير هو من صميم اختصاص الجهة المنوط بها أمر التصحيح بلا معقب عليها من القضاء الإداري إلا إذا شاب عملية التصحيح خطأ مادي في رصد أو جمع الدرجات أو ترك جزء من الإجابة دون أن يجرى عليه التصحيح "0

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )

( الطعن رقم 5658 لسنة 47 ق0ع جلسة 28/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب:
83 ـ المبدأ : حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب من طلبات أو معاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات – استثناء على ذلك حالة الضرورة القصوى – مناطها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة 87 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 354 لسنة 1991 قد وضع بها المشرع قاعدة عامة مؤداها عدم جواز تحويل ونقل وقيد الطلاب من جامعات غير خاضعة للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 إلى جامعات خاضعة له وذلك إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا على الحد الأدنى للقبول بالكلية المعنية في شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أعمالا لقاعدة المساواة بين الطلاب في فرض القبول بالكليات بأن يكون المجموع هو أساس المفاضلة بين الطلاب وأجاز المشرع لوزير التعليم وفي حالات الضرورة القصوى ولظروف غير متوقعة تحويل الطلاب على أن يصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرارا يحدد فيه القواعد والضوابط اللازمة للقبول وحالات الضرورة القصوى المشار إليها هي تلك التي تجعل الفرد في حالة لا يمكنه معها إدارة أموره بإرادته بل يضطر مرغما وبغير رغبة منه في سلوك سيل أمر أملته عليه حالة الضرورة وإبراز مثالين الحالة الضرورة القصوى الواردة بالنص المذكور هى حالتي الحرب وتقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية وترحيل الرعايا المصريين أما الحالة المرضية لوالدة الطاعن فلا تعد من حالات الضرورة المشار إليها وكان يكفي لمواجهتها إنهاء والده لعمله بدولة اليمن وعودته ووالدته للقاهرة وبقاء الطاعن لاستكمال دراسته بكلية طب صنعاء خاصة أنه يمكنه العيش بمفرده مع شئ من الجلد والمثابرة ومن ثم لا تتوافر حالة الضرورة القصوى والظروف غير المتوقعة المبررة بقبوله بكلية الطب القاهرة خلافا للقواعد العامة . 

( الطعن رقم 7316 لسنة 47 ق 0عليا – جلسة 2/7/2002م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :
84 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص المجلس الطبي لهيئة الشرطة في البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المجلس الطبي المتخصص لهيئة الشرطة هو الجهة الفنية الوحيدة التي تثبت لها صلاحية البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضـــاء هيئة الشرطة من عدمه والإلتفات عن أي تقارير صادرة من جهات طبية خاصة أياً كانت لصدورها عن جهة غير مختصة قانوناً بالبت في تلك المسألة الفنية لا يجوز التعقيب عليه ما دام قد إلتزم حدود القانون وضوابطه وخلا من شبهة الانحراف بالسلطة وإساءة استعمالها .

ومن حيث أن البادي من الأوراق أن نجل المطعون ضده قد حصل على الثانوية العامة وتقدم للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة ، وعند توقيع الكشف الطبي عليه انتهت اللجنة الطبية إلى عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب فتظلم من هذا القرار وأعيد الكشف الطبي عليه مرة أخرى بواسطة لجنة طبية أخرى فقررت ذات النتيجة وهي عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب ، وإذ استند القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من عدم قبول نجل المطعون للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة إلى قرار اللجنة الطبية المتضمن عدم لياقته صحياً ، فإنه يكون قد صدر بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون وقائماً على سببه الصحيح المبرر له حقاً وصدقا لا سيما وأن الأوراق قد خلت مما يفيد وقوع القرار المطعون فيه في شائبة الانحراف بالسلطة أو الجهة الإدارية قد أساءت استعمال سلطتها عند اتخاذها ذلك القرار وهو ما ينهار معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه . 

ولا ينال مما تقدم ما قدمه المطعون ضده من تقارير من مستشفيات حكومية رسمي وغير رسمي 00 ذلك أن القول الفصل في فيما إذا كان ما يعاني منه نجل المطعون ضده يجعله لائقاً كطالب بكلية الشرطة أو غير لائق لذلك هو اللجنة الطبية المشار إليها والموكل إليها قانوناً التثبت من استيفاء الطالب لشروط الليـــاقة الصحية للخدمة بكلية الشرطة ، إذ هي التي تستطيع أن تقــدِّر ما إذا كان ما يعاني منه الطالب يستقيم بطبيعة الدراسـة بكلية الشرطة وما بعــدها أو لا يستقيم في إطار مسئوليتها ، إذ لا تكفي بمجرد توقيع الكشف الطبي على نحو ما قدمه المطعون ضده في مستنداته . "

( الطعن رقم 1541 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 3/3/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 2612 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 4115 لسنة 47 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

*
* بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر: 
85 ـ المبدأ : لا إلزام على جهة الإدارة بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سناً معينة :*

تطبيق : " حيث تنص المادة (18) من دستور جمهورية مصر العربية الصادر سنة 1971م تنص على أن : " التعليم حق تكفله الدولة ، وهو إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى ، وتشرف على التعليم كله 000000000000" 

وتنص المادة الخامسة من قانون التعليـم رقـم 139لسنة 1981م والمعدّل بالقانون رقم 233لسنة1988م والقانون رقم 2لسنة 1994م تنـص على أن : " يحدد بقرار من وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم مدة السنة الدراسية وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة وصف ، والمواد الدراسية ، وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف ، وإقرار المناهج ، وعدد التلاميذ المقرر لكل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحانات ، والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد امتحانات الشهادات العامة 0000000000000" .

كما تنص المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون على أن : " يحدد وزير التعليم شروط وأحوال القبول في كل مرحلة تعليمية على أن يكون القبول في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي على أساس السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي أما القبول في المرحلة الثانوية فتكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس السن والمجموع الكلي للدرجات على مستوى المحافظة 0000000000000" .

وتنص المـادة (14) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " بمراعاة ما ورد بأحكام هذا القانون من أحكام خاصة يحدد وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم قبل الجامعي شروط اللياقة الطبية اللازمة للقبول في مختلف مراحل التعليم ونظم الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة والحوافز التشجيعية للتلاميذ ، ونظام التأديب والعقوبات التي توقَّع على التلاميذ وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان أو الحرمان منه ونظام إعادة القيد 00000 . " 

وتنص المـادة (15) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " التعليم الأساسي حق لجميع الأطفال المصريين الذين يبلغون السادسة من عمرهم ، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفيره لهم ويلزم الآباء وأولياء الأمور بتنفيذه ، 0000 ويتولى المحافظون كل في دائرة اختصاصه إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم وتنفيذ الإلزام بالنسبة لأولياء الأمور على مستوى المحافظة ، كما يصدرون القرارات اللازمة لتوزيع الأطفال الملتزمين على مدارس التعليم الأساس في المحافظة ، ويجوز في حالة وجود أماكن النزول بالسن إلى خمس سنوات ونصف وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالكثافة المقررة للفصل . " 

ومفاد نص المادة (18) من الدستور والسالفة الذكر أن التعليم في مصر من الحقوق العامة التي تكفلها الدولة للمواطنين ويخضع للإشراف الكامل لها ، بوصفه من مظاهر السيادة المطلقة على أراضيها وعلى رعايا الوطن ، وقد حرص الدستور على تقرير أن التعليم إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى . 

كما يبين من نصوص قانون التعليم رقم 139لسنة 1981م سالفة الذكر أن الدولة كفلت التعليم الإلزامي في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي وهي التي تضم مرحلتي التعليم الابتدائي والإعدادي وذلك لمدة ثماني سنوات تبدأ من السادسة ، ويتم حساب السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي ، وأن الإلزامية في هذه المرحلة من التعليم تقع على عاتق الدولة كما تقع على عاتق ولي الأمر ، ولم تتضمن نصوص القانون أية التزامات أخرى على كاهل الدولة سوى توفير فرصة التعليم في هذه المرحلة وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع والقواعد التي ينظمها قانون التعليم سواء ما تعلق منها بشروط اللياقة الطبية في مختلف مراحل التعليم ومدة الدراسة وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة والمواد الدراسية وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف وإقرار الناهج وعدد التلاميذ في كل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحان والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان والحرمان منه ونظم إعادة القيد 00 وهذا ما يستفاد منه أنه لا يوجد إلزام على الدولة بنقل الطالب من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى فصلها قانون التعليم والقرارات الوزارية الصادرة تنفيذا لأحكامه وذلك تحقيقا للغاية التي يستهدف القانون تحقيقها على مدى تسلسل وتعاقب المراحل المختلفة للعملية التعليمية من نظام النقل من صف إلى آخر ومن مرحلة إلى أخرى وصولا إلى الركيزة الأساسية من التعليم وهي بناء وإعداد وتأهيل الإنسان المصري ليكون عضواً فعالاً في المجتمع . 

ومن حيث أنه باستقراء نصوص مواد القرار الوزاري رقم 398لسنة 1998م فإن نصوصه لم تتضمن أحكاما أو قواعد تخالف أو تخــرج على المبادئ والأحوال سالفة البيان وليس في هذه النصوص أيضا ما يتضمن الإلزام بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى بل على العكس من ذلك فإن القرار الوزاري المشار إليه قد أجاز النقل من التمهيدي ـ ما قبل رياض الأطفال ـ بالمدارس الخاصة إلى الصف الأول برياض الأطفال بشروط محددة ، وبالمثل فقد أجاز النقل للأطفال الملتحقين بالصف الأول رياض الأطفال إلى الصف الثاني رياض الأطفال بذات الشـــــروط ، أما النص في الفقرة الأخــيرة من المـــــــادة الأولى من القرار المذكــور على عدم جواز قبــــــــول التلميذ الذي يبلــــغ السادسة من عمره في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي بفصول رياض الأطفال فلا يستفاد منه 

الالتزام بنقلهم من مرحلة رياض الأطفال إلى

المرحلة الابتدائية ، إنما الهدف من هذا النص حظر القيد في المرحلة السابقة على التعليم الأساسي لمن يكون سنه في أول أكتوبر السادسة من عمرهم أو جاوزوها ، أما القول بأن مفاد النص هو الإلزام بنقل من يبلغ الست سنوات إلى مرحلة التعليم الأساسي دون ضوابط أخرى فإنه قول يتجرد من المنطق السليم وللنص بغير ما يحتمل ويناقض الأهداف الحقيقية التي توخاها المشرع من قانون التعليم ألا وهي الإعداد الجيد للإنسان المصري القادر على الاعتماد على النفس وعلى خوض غمار الحياة والمشاركة في تحقيق أهداف التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في الدولة . "
( الطعن رقم 10421 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 9070 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10111 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 7632 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1818 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1837 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10328 لسنة46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة: 
86 ـ المبدأ : معيار مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية فأحد شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة عبئ إثباته يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية :*

تطبيق : حكمت دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بأنه يتعين على لجنة قبول الطلاب المشكلة وفقا للمادة 11 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء أكاديمية الشرطة وهي تمارس سلطاتها المقررة في المادة (2) من اللائحة الداخلية لأكاديمية الشرطة باستبعاد الطلبة الذين اجتازوا الاختبارات المقررة إذا لم تتوافر فيهم مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية أن يكون قرارها بالاستبعاد قائما على أسبابه المبررة ومستخلصا استخلاصا سائغا من أصول واقعية تبرره وتنتجه قانونا وان عبئ الإثبات في ذلك يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية .

ولا حاجة في ذلك بأن المشرع لم يلزم اللجنة بتسبيب قرارها لأن مثل هذا النص يتعلق بشكل القرار وعدم وجوده لا يعني إعفاء الإدارة من أن يكون قرارها هائما على سببه باعتبار أن ركن السبب هو أحد أركان القرار الإداري ويمثل الحالة الواقعية أو القانونية التي استندت إليها في إصدار القرار ولا يجوز في هذا المقام افتراض قيام القرار على سبب صحيح لأنه في ضوء ما فصله القانون واللائحة الداخلية من شروط وضوابط ومعايير للقبول يكون من شأن توافر هذه الشروط والمعايير في حق الطالب الماثل أمام اللجنة أن تزحزح قرينة الصحة المفترضة في قيام قرار اللجنة على أسبابه وتنقل عبئ الإثبات فيما قام عليه قرار للاستبعاد من أسباب جديدة ومغايرة على عاتق اللجنة وليس على عاتق الطالب 0

( الطعن رقم 1012 لسنة 45 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2002- دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** التقادم الطويل:
87 ـ المبدأ : تسقط دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون بمضي خمسة عشر سنة :
ـ حق الملكية الخاصــة من الحقوق الخاصــة ولا ينــدرج تحت نص المادة 57 من الدستور :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن دائرة توحيد المبادئ قضت بجلسة 15/12/1985 بأن دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون تسقط بمضي خمسة عشر سنة – ومن حيث أن جهة الإدارة دفعت أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري أثناء نظر الدعوى بطلب التعويض أمامها بسقوط الحق المطالب فيه بالتقادم الطويل استثناءا لحكم المادة 374 من القانون المدني ولما كان القرار الإداري الذي يمثل ركن الخطأ قد صدر عام 1966 ولم يقيم الطاعن دعواه بطلب التعويض عنه إلا في 8/8/1994م فيكون قد أقامها بعد أن سقط الحق في التعويض بافتراض قيامه كما أنه يكون قد أقامها بعد أكثر من خمس عشر سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار رقم 18 لسنة 1974 الصادر من جهاز تصفية الحراسات بالإفراج عن أرضه وتسليمها له فإنه يكون قد أقام دعواه بعد أن أدركه حكم التقادم المسقط المنصوص عليه في المادة 383 من القانون المدني . ولا يغير من ذلك ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من الرد على هذا الدفع برفضه مستندا في ذلك إلى حكم المادة 57 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء . فإن هذا الذي ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه غير سديد ذلك أن النص في المادة 57 من الدستور مفاده أن الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرفة الحياة الخاصة أو غيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية والمدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم ولما كان حق الملكية الخاصة من الحقوق الخاصة فإنه لا يندرج تحت نص المادة (57) من الدستور. 

ومن حيث ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإذا كان الطاعن لم يتم دعواه بطلب التعويض عن القرار الجمهوري رقم 2656 لسنة 1966 إلا بتاريخ 8/8/1994 فتكون دعواه قد أقيمت بعد أن سقط الحق بالتعويض المطالب فيها مما يتعين الحكم برفضها. 

(الطعنين رقمي 3449 & 3769 لسنة 44 ق 0عليا – جلسة 3/5/2003م ـ الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعويض عن قرار اعتقال : 
88 ـ المبدأ : لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بانتفاء القرار الإداري في دعوى التعويض عن قرار اعتقال , حيث أن الانتفاء يتناسب فقط مع دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط قيام مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن التعويض عن قراراتها غير المشروعة , هو توافر أركان المسئولية المدنية المتمثلة فى الخطأ والضرر وعلاقة السببية بينهما .

ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الخطأ : فإن من المقرر أن الأصل فى عبء الإثبات أنه يقع على عاتق المدعى عملا بنص المادة (1) من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية رقم 25 لسنة 1968 والذى يجرى على أنه " على الدائن إثبات الالتزام وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه " إلا أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه لا يستقيم الأخذ بهذا الأصل فى مجال المنازعات الإدارية بالنظر إلى أن الجهة الإدارية هى غالبا ما تحتفظ بالأوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالنزاع والمنتجة فيه نفيا وإثباتا , ولهذا إذا نكلت الجهة الإدارية عن تقديم ما لديها من أوراق لازمة للفصل فى الدعوى فإن نكولها هذا يعد قرينة لصالح المدعى تلقى عبء الاثبات على عاتق الحكومة، بيد أن هذه القرينة وقد جاءت على خلاف الأصل وتعد بمثابة استثناء من هذا الأصل , فإن مجال إعمالها يكون مقيدا بحالة سكوت الجهة الإدارية وصمتها التام فى الرد على الدعوى أو اتخاذها موقفا سلبيا إزاء تقديم المستندات الحاسمة فى الدعوى , ومن ثم فإذا نشطت هذه الجهة وقامت بالرد على الدعوى وقدمت ما فى حوزتها من أوراق ومستندات متعلقة بها , فإن عبء الإثبات يعود إلى أصله المقرر وهو التزام المدعى بإثبات دعواه , وإلا أضحت الدعوى فاقدة لسندها القانونى خليقة بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه تأسيسا على ذلك , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى ( الطاعن ) قد أقام دعواه المطعون على حكمها , مختصما رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الدفاع ورئيس المخابرات العامة , وطالبا الحكم بإلزامهم بالتعويض عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء القرار الصادر باعتقاله خلال الفترة من 21/4/1976 حتى 15/11/1967, ولدى تداول الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى قدم المدعى عليهم حافظة مستندات طويت على صور المكاتبات المرسلة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة ردا على الدعوى , بما يفيد أنه لم يصدر منهم أى قرار باعتقال المدعى خلال الفترة المشار إليها وليس لديهم أية معلومات أو مستندات تخص موضوع الدعوى , ومن ثم وإذ أخفق المدعى فى تقديم الدليل على صحة ادعائه الاعتقال خلال الفترة من 21/4/1967 حتى 15/11/1967 بموجب إجراء أو قرار صادر من المدعى عليهم أو أحدهم , فإن ركن الخطأ الموجب لعقد مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن تعويضه يضحى غير متوافر فى الدعوى , مما تنهار معه هذه المسئولية , وبالتالى تصبح دعواه مفتقرة لسندها القانونى حرية بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه ولئن كانت النتيجة التى خلص إليها الحكم المطعون فيه – وهى عدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإدارى – تتلاقى فى الأثر والغاية مع النتيجة السابقة , إلا أنه لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بهذه النتيجة , وذلك لكونها تناسب فقط دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض التى انصبت عليها طلبات المدعى , مما كان يتعين معه على محكمة أول درجة أن تقضى برفض الدعوى وليس بعدم قبولها , الأمر الذى ترى معه المحكمة أنه لا مناص من القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء مجددا بقبول الدعوى شكلا لتعلقها بحرية من الحريات العامة التى كفل الدستور عدم سقوط الحقوق المتعلقة بها بالتقادم وبرفضها موضوعا للأسباب سالفة البيان .

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لاستناد الطاعن إلى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعوى رقم 6214 لسنة 38 ق بجلسة 4/12/1988 فيما قضى به من تعويض لمن يزعم أنه أحد زملائه الذين اعتقلوا معه فى ذات الفترة المطالب بالتعويض عنها , ذلك أن ثبوت اعتقال هذا الزميل بناء على الحكم المذكور لا يعنى بالضرورة ثبوت اعتقال الطاعن خاصة وأن الحكم لم يتضمن أية إشارة إلى اسمه , وأن الجهة الإدارية المختصة وهى المخابرات العامة قد أقرت صراحة فى تلك الدعوى بأنها اعتقلت المدعى فى حين أنكرت ذلك فى الدعوى المقامة من الطاعن , إلى جانب أن حجية الحكم مقصورة على أطرافه , كما أنه لا وجه أيضا لما ذهب إليه الطاعن من جحد للمستندات الضوئية المقدمة من جهة الإدارة , ذلك أن هذه المستندات – وهى عبارة عن مكاتبات صادرة من جهة الإدارة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة بشأن الرد على الدعوى – لا تعدو أن تكون إفادة أو دفاعاً من جانب الإدارة , ولا تندرج فى مفهوم المستندات التى عناها المشرع فى قانون الإثبات والتى تقبل الجحد والإنكار .

( الطعن رقم 1198 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

[b]* تعويض عن قرار اعتقال

89 ـ المبدأ : لا تملك المحكمة أن تتعدى صريح طلبات الخصوم والعبرة تكون بالطلبات الختامية .
ـ تقدير التعويض هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها :[/b]

" ومن حيث إن نطاق الطعن الماثل اقتصر على شق الحكم الطعين القاضى بتعويض المطعون ضدهم عن الضرر المادى الموروث وأقيم على سبب وحيد تنعى به الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة على الحكم محل الطعن بأنه قضى بأكثر مما طلبه الخصوم فى الدعوى وهو ما يعيبه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فإنه من المقرر طبقاً لما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه من الأصول المسلمة فى فقه المرافعات أن العبرة فى تحديد طلبات الخصم هى بما يطلب الحكم له به على وجه صريح وجازم وتتقيد المحكمة بطلبات الخصوم الختامية , ولا عبرة بالطلبات التى تضمنتها صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى مادام المدعى لم يحل فى مذكرته الختامية إليها وكان المستقر أيضاً أن المدعى هو الذى يحدد نطاق دعواه وطلباته أمام القضاء , ولا تملك المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تتعداها , فإذا هى قضت بشئ لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه , فإنها تكون بذلك قد تجاوزت حدود سلطاتها وخالفت قاعدة أصلية من قواعد قانون المرافعات توجب على القاضى التقيد فى حكمه بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه ولا يتجاوز نطاقها وإلا كان حكمه مشوباً بعيب الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون ، الأمر الذى يصمه بالبطلان ، ويتعين من ثم القضاء بإلغائه لهذا السبب ، أما إذا التزمت المحكمة بالنظر فى الطلبات الصريحة الجازمة للخصوم فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه، وهى مدركة حقيقة ما قدم إليها خلال مراحل نظر الدعوى من طلبات وعالمة بأنها تقضى فى الطلبات الختامية للخصوم ، فإنه لا وجه للنعى على الحكم الذى أصدرته بقضائه بغير ما يطلب الخصوم.

وقد سبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت بأن الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يعيد طرح المنازعة فى الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها، ويفتح الباب أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتزن الحكم المطعون فيه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التى تعيبه أو أصاب صحيح حكم القانون فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها فتقضى بإلغائه أو تعديله – حسب الأحوال – فى الحالة الأولى أو بتأييده فى الحالة الأخرى.

ومن حيث إنه بتطبيق ما تقدم على وقائع النزاع الماثل، فإنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدهم أقاموا دعواهم موضوع الطعن الماثل طالبين فى ختامها الحكم / بإلزام المدعى عليهم متضامنين بأن يؤدوا لهم المبلغ المناسب تعويضاً عن الأضرار المادية والأدبية التى لحقتهم نتيجة اعتقال مورثهم من 25/8/1954 إلى 5/11/1970 والمصروفات – وأثناء سير الدعوى أودع الحاضر عن المدعين بجلسة 9/4/2000 صحيفة معلنة بتصحيح شكل الدعوى وذلك بإدخال ورثة المدعى السادس الذى توفى أثناء نظر الدعوى – ومتضمنة أن قرارات الاعتقال قد ألحقت بمورثهم وبأسرته أضرارًا مادية وأدبية بالغة موضحة بهذه الصحيفة والتى تضمنت تعديلاً لطلباتهم شارحة لسندهم القانونى والواقعى لهذا التعديل مختتمة بطلب التعويض المناسب لما أصابه من أضرار مادية وأدبية من جراء اعتقاله مدة طويلة وتكرار قرارات الاعتقال واستمرار اعتقاله بصورة متواصلة لمدد طويلة.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت أن ثمة خلافاً بين الطلبات الأصلية التى وردت فى ختام صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى والطلبات المعدلة سالف الذكر وكان الثابت أن الحكم المطعون فيه أشار إلى هذه الطلبات المعدلة والختامية وتناولها بالمناقشة فى أسبابه وارتكن عليها فى قضائه المطعون فيه ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم بالنظر فى الطلبات الختامية فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها، وتقيد بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه من الخصوم ، الأمر الذى يجعل النعى على هذا الحكم بأنه قضى بما لم يطلبه المطعون ضدهم فى دعواهم يفتقر إلى سند صحيح قانونا وواقعاً ويتعين من ثم القضاء برفض الطعن.

ولما كان ما تقدم , وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم صحيح حكم القانون فيما قضى به والأسباب التى أقيم عليها كافية لحمل قضائه ولم يشبه خطأ أو عوار يفسده ولم يأت تقرير الطعن بأوجه نعى يمكن معها إجابة الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة إلى طلباتها , الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها بحسبان - وطبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها حيث إنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة , فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ الإدارة , شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة ومافاته من كسب , فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض .

( الطعن رقم 10321 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 15/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــــويض : 
90 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ الصفة في الدعوى ـ مناط مسؤلية جهة الإدارة :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه عن طلب الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى أصلاً لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع فإنه لما كان من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الاختصام فى الدعوى الإدارية يجب أن يكون موجها إلى الجهة الإدارية التى أصدرته باعتبارها الأدرى بمضمونة والأعرف بالأسباب التى دعت إليه , وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن مورث المطعون ضدهم قد اعتقل بقرار رئيس الجمهورية ( الطاعن الأول ) وقام الطاعن الثانى ( وزير الداخلية بصفته ) بتنفيذ هذا القرار , وليس فى الأوراق دور لوزير الدفاع بصفته فى هذا الموضوع , فمن ثم يغدو اختصامه اختصاما لغير ذى صفة , الأمر الذى يتعين معه القضاء بذلك , وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه ويتعين معه القضاء بالغائه فيما تضمنه من قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع بصفته والقضاء مجدداً بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة له .

ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإنه من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يتعين لقيام مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة عنها وجود خطأ فى جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع , وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة سببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

( الطعن رقم 5201 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــويض : 
91 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ سلطة المحكمة في تقدير التعويض ـ مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة

ـ عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن أساس مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة منها وجود خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع لعيب من العيوب المنصوص عليها فى قـانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 وأن يترتب عليه ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة لركن الخطأ فإن الثابت من مطالعة الأوراق أن المطعون ضده قد تم اعتقاله فى المدة من 22/11/1976 وحتى 22/11/1977 ولم يثبت بأدلة توافر سبب لاعتقاله , سواء بوصفه خطراً على الأمن أو النظام العام أو كان ذلك بناء على قرار قضائى أو تنفيذاً لحكم قضائى – وإنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه جهة الإدارة فى تقرير طعنها رقم 5725 لسنة 46 ق عليا من أن المطعون ضده المذكور لم يقدم أى دليل على اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ذلك أن ما ساقته جهة الإدارة سلباً تبريراً لادعائها بعدم توافر الخطأ فى جانبها لعدم إقامة المدعى الدليل على صدور قرار باعتقاله لا يستقيم مع ما ورد بالشهادة الصادرة من قسم شئون المسجونين قطاع مصلحة السجون بوزارة الداخلية المرفقة بحافظة مستندات هيئة قضايا الدولة المودعة أمام محكمة أول درجة بجلسة 7/11/1999 والتى تفيد أن تاريخ بدء حبس المذكور هو 22/11/1976 وكان الثابت من مطالعة شهادة من واقع الجدول ـ صادرة من إدارة المدعى العام العسكرى / فرع التحقيقات الخاصة المرفقة بحافظة مستندات المدعى المودعة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بجلسة 16/1/2000 ـ ولم تنكرها جهة الادارة أن المدعى اتهم فى القضية رقم 6 لسنه 1977 أمن دولة عسكرية عليا بتهمة خطف وقتل الدكتور الذهبى ـ والتى وقعت أحداثها عام 1977 وصدر الحكم ضده بجلسة 30/11/1977 بمعاقبته بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة عشر سنوات وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ثمة سببا يبرر اعتقالها للمدعى فى 22/11/1976، كما خلت الأوراق من أى دليل على اقتراف المدعى أية واقعة أو قيامه بأى نشاط يستدل منه على خطورته على الأمن والنظام العام خلال الفترة المذكورة ومن ثم تكون قد امتنعت أسباب الاعتقال وموجباته قانونا مما يصم قرار اعتقاله بعدم المشروعية مما يشكل ركن الخطأ فى مسئولية الإدارة بالتعويض عن قراراتها الإدارية غير المشروعة وقد ترتب على هذا الخطأ إلحاق الضرر المادى والأدبى بالمدعى المطالب بالتعويض عنه0

ـ جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بحسب ما نراه مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى، بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض، متى قامت أسبابه من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وهى تقدر التعويض تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم اليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطا بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة شاملا ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر مادام هذا التقدير سائغا ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجة ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئا مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه، وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها0

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت إن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق للطاعن الذى رآه جابرا للأضرار التى أصابته من جراء اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ، وكان هذا التعويض مناسبا للفترة التى قضاها فى الاعتقال ولم يقدم الطاعن أى دليل على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها تعويضا، كما لم يتضمن طعنه أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحا على محكمة أول درجة ولم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقه يقتضى تعويضه بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بإلزام جهة الإدارة بان تؤدى للمدعى تعويضا عن تلك الأضرار مقداره خمسة آلاف جنيها والمصروفات ، فإنه يكون قد صادف الحق والصواب فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمله ولم يأت الطاعن بأوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إلى طلباته، وعليه يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم من قبل المدعى ومن قبل الحكومة ـ كليهما فى غير محله وعلى غير أساس سليم من القانون 

ـ لما كان من المقرر عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية ، وأن تقرير هذه المسئولية أمر متروك تقديره للمشرع الدستورى ، وإذ لم تتقرر تلك المسئولية ومن ثم فان مطالبة الطاعن المذكور بتعويضه عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء صدور الحكم القضائى المشار إليه لا يساندها سند من القانون ، ولا يتسع لهذه المحكمة سوى الالتفات عما طلبه الطاعن فى هذا الصدد."

( الطعنين رقمي 5668 و5725 لسنة 46 القضائية عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية:
92 ـ المبدأ : مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التي تصدرها : 
ـ تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التى تصدرها هو قيام خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإداري غير مشروع بسبب عيب لحقه من عيوب عدم المشروعية المنصوص عليها فى قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972، وأن يحيق بصاحب الشأن ضرر، وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر، فركن الخطأ يتمثل فى صدور قرار من الإدارة بالمخالفة للقانون، وركن الضرر يقصد به الأذى المادى أو الأدبى الذى يلحق صاحب الشأن من جراء صدور القرار، وعلاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر تؤكد وتفيد أنه لولا الخطأ المنسوب للإدارة ما تحقق الضرر على النحو الذى حدث به, ويجب على المضرور أن يبين عناصر الضرر المادى والأدبى التى يطالب على أساسها بالتعويض ويقــع على عاتقه عبء إثبــات حجم الأضرار التى حاقت به.

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة من القول بانتفاء ركن الخطأ فى جانب الإدارة بدعوى أن القرارين المطعون فيهما قد صدرا مشروعين فى ظل العمل بأحكام المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى وأن العبرة عند بحث مشروعية القرار الإداري بوقت صدوره لا بما يطرأ عليه بعد ذلك وذلك على النحو الوارد بتقرير طعنها رقم 3437 لسنة 36 ق.عليا ذلك أن واقعاً قانونياً قد تكشف منشؤه وقوامه الحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 56 لسنة 6ق. دستورية بجلسة 21/6/1986 ويقضى بعدم دستورية المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى – والتى كانت تقضى بأنه لا يجوز الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية – لكل من اشترك فى قيادة الأحزاب أو إدارتها وذلك قبل 23 يوليو سنة 1952 ما عدا الحزب الوطنى والحزب الاشتراكى، ومتى كان ذلك وكان الأصل فى الأحكام القضائية أنها كاشفة وليست منشئة، إذ هى لا تستحدث جديداً ولا تنشئ مراكز أو أوضاعاً لم تكن موجودة من قبل، بل إنها تكشف عن حكم الدستور أو القانون الأمر الذى يستتبع أن يكون للحكم بعدم الدستورية أثر رجعى كنتيجة حتمية لطبيعته الكاشفة، فضلاً عن أن نص المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قضى بعدم جواز تطبيق النص المقضى بعدم دستوريته من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشر الحكم بعدم الدستورية فى الجريدة الرسمية، ومن ثم بات متعيناً على قاضى الموضوع - إعمالاً لهذا النص - ألا ينزل حكم القانون المقضى بعدم دستوريته على المنازعة المطروحة عليه.

ومن حيث إنه بالترتيب على ما نشأ من واقع قانونى كشف عنه حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليه يكون القراران المطعون فيهما الصادران من المدعى العام الاشتراكى بتاريخ 12/6/1978 بحرمان مورثى الطاعنين فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق.عليا من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية تطبيقاً لنص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 سالف الذكر – وهما القراران موضوع النزاع الماثل – قد افتقدا السند القانونى الذى مصدره نص تشريعى قضى بعدم دستوريته مما يصم هذين القرارين بعدم المشروعية الأمر الذى يتحقق به ركن الخطأ فى المسئولية الإدارية الذى يستوجب مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن تعويض الضرر المترتب عنهما.

ومن حيث إنه لا محاجة فيما ذهب إليه الطاعنان فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق. عليا من أن محكمة أول درجة أجحفت بحقوق مورثيهما بتقديرها للتعويض المستحق لهما عن الأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء القرارين المطعون فيهما بمبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه – ذلك أنه طبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى , بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض- متى قامت أسبابه - من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها، لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وعليها وهى تقدر التعويض أن تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم إليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة، شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير قيمة التعويض، وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر، مادام هذا التقدير سائغاً ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجه ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئاً مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك، وكان الثابت أن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق لمورثى الطاعنين الذى رآه جابراً للأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء حرمانهما من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية نتيجة صدور القرارين المطعون فيهما، وكان هذا التعويض مناسباً للفترة التى عاشاها محرومين من المشاركة فى الحياة العامة ومباشرة حقوقهما السياسية ومتكافئاً مع الأضرار التى أصابتهما نتيجة هذا العدوان الصارخ و الافتئات السافر من جانب جهة الإدارة على حقوقهما السياسية التى كفلها الدستور، ولم يقدم الطاعنان ثمة دليلاً على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها، كما لم يتضمن تقرير طعنهما أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحاً على محكمة أول درجة، فضلاً عن أنه لم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقهما يقتضى تعويضهما بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

ولما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد جاء صحيحاً فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمل قضائه وقد التزم صحيح حكم القانون ولم يَشٌبْه خطأ أو عوار يفسده وأن ما ساقه كل طاعن من أوجه نعى فى تقرير طعنه لا تنال من سلامة الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يستند إلى أوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إليه ومن ثم يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض ، الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتحيل إلى ما جاء فيه سواء فى بيان وقائع الدعوى أو فى الأسباب التى قام عليها، وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها.

(الطعنين رقمي 3373 و 3437 لسنة 36 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** توصيــل مرافــــق :
93 ـ المبدأ : صلاحية العقار لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وكونه غير آيل للسقوط حتى وإن كان يستلزم الصيانة والترميم هو مناط توصيل تلك المرافق :* 

تطبيق : من حيث إن الثابت فى يقين المحكمة من مطالعة مستندات الدعوى أن قرار الإزالة الصادر بتاريخ 19/6/1986 قد تضمن إزالة العقار الكائن بحارة لطفى المتفرعة من شارع البلدية ملك مصطفى إبراهيم أحمد لطف , ولم يكن مورث الطاعن طرفا فى هذا القــرار , هذا فضلاً عما أثبته الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى فى تقـريره المؤرخ فى 8/10/1994 من أن العقار موضوع الدعوى صالح لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وأنه غير آيل للسقوط , ويستلزم الصيانة والترميم الأمر الذى يغدو معه القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن توصيل هذه المرافق لمنزل مورث الطاعن قد صدر بالمخالفة للقانون متعينا القضاء بإلغائه , مع ما يترتب على ذلك من الآثار .

( الطعن رقم 9836 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 28/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تخصيص وحدة سكنية : 
94 ـ المبدأ : إخفــاء واقعـــة جوهرية من شأنها أن تؤثر في استحقاق الوحدة السكنية وتجعل القرار فاقداً لشرط صحته ـ أثر ذلك ـ جواز سحبه في أي وقت دون التقُّد بميعاد :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه وقد أخفى المطعون ضده عن الجهة الإدارية حقيقة تملكه لعقار من والده ومن ثلاثة أدوار بالخانكة ، ومن ثم فإن قرار تخصيص وحدة سكنية له يكون فاقداً لشرط صحته لإخفاء المطعون ضده لواقعة جوهرية تؤثر في استحقاقه للوحدة السكنية وكان من شأن إظهار تلك الواقعة حجب هذه الوحــــدة عنه حتماً ومن ثم يكون قرار التخصيص وقد صدر بناء على غش فلا تلحقه حصانة ويجوز للجهة الإدارية سحبه وفي أي وقت دون التقيد بميعاد بحيث يكون القرار الصادر باسترداد الشقة التي خصصت للمطعون ضده قد قام على سبب صحيح قانوناً ويكون طلب وقف التنفيذ غير قائم بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أساس سليم من القانون ومن ثم جديراً بالرفض ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكمها في الطعن رقم 1681 لسنة 43 ق0عليا والصادر بجلسة 13/2/2000م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــ

** تخصيص أمـــــــلاك دولة :
95 ـ المبدأ : ميعاد الطعن في القرار الإداري بعد تقديم التظلم :
ـ دفع مقدم الثمن لشراء أراضي الدولة لا يمنع الجهة الإدارية من تخصيصها :*

ومن حيث إن المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 قد حددت ميعاد رفع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار الإداري بأنه ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار أو إعلان صاحب الشأن به ، وجعلت التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه قاطعاً لميعاد رفــع الدعوى إلى أن يبت في التظلم أو ينقضي الميعاد المقرر للبت فيه دون أن تجيب عليه جهة الإدارة بالقبول أو الرفض ، فإذا ما تظلم صاحب الشأن خـــلال الميعاد المقرر وهو ستون يوماً من تاريخ علمه بالقرار ، ومضت المدة المقررة للبت في التظلم – وهي ستون يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه – دون الرد على التظلم من قبل جهة الإدارة ، امتد ميعاد رفــع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المتظلم منه ليصبح مائة وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ التظلم . 

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 بأيلولة قطعة الأرض محل النزاع لمديرية التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها – صدر بتاريخ 29/4/1995 ، وأن الطاعنين قرروا أنهم علموا به – حسبما جاء بصحيفة دعواهم – في 1/6/1995 ، وتظلموا منه إلى محافظ البحيرة في 3/6/1995 بموجب التظلم المرسل عن طريق مكتب بريد دمنهور الرئيسي برقم 1065 ، وقد تم استلام هذا التظلم من الجهة المرسل إليها في 5/6/1995 وفقاً لما جاء بالإيصال والمظروف المودعين حافظة مستندات الطاعنين المقدمة أمام هذه المحكمة والتي لم تعقب عليها جهة الإدارة ، ومن ثم فإنه يحق للطاعنين إقامة الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه حتى أوائل شهر أكتوبر 1995 ، وإذ أقام الطاعنون دعواهم الماثلة بتاريخ 28/9/1995 فإنها تكون قد أقيمت خلال الميعاد المقرر قانوناً ، ومن ثم فإنها تكون مقبولة شكلاً .

وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه غير هذا المذهب وقضى بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، فإنه يكون قد أخفق في قضائه ولم يصادف صحيح حكم القانون ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه . 

ولا ينال من ذلك أن تكون حافظة المستندات المشار إليها لم تودع بالدعوى أو لم تكن تحت نظر محكمة القضاء الإداري ، ذلك أن الثابت من عريضة الدعوى أن المدعين (الطاعنين) قد ذكروا صراحة أنهم بادروا إلى التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه بعد أن علموا به في أول يونيه عام 1995 ، وقدمـوا صورة هـذا التظلـم ضمن حـافظة مستنداتهم المقـدمة إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، كما أشاروا في مذكرة دفاعهم المقدمة إلى المحكمة بجلسة 16/3/1998 أنهم أرسلوا التظلم عن طريق البريد ، كما أشار الحكم المطعون فـيه إلى ذلك صـراحـة فـي أسبـابـه ، مما كان يتعيـن معـه على محكـمة أول درجـة – تحقيقاً لدفاع الطاعنين – أن تكلفهم بتقديم الدليل على ما يفيد صحة التظلم وألا تأخذ بإنكار جهة الإدارة له إلا بعد أن يعجز المدعون عن تقديم هذا الدليل ، إلا أضحى حكمها معيباً مستوجب الإلغاء .

ومن حيث إن الطعن مهيأ للفصل في موضوعه . 

ومن حيث إنه يبين من الإطلاع على أحكام المادتين 874 &970 من القانون المدني ، أن المشرع قد نص على أن الأراضي غير المزروعة التي لا مالك لها تكون ملكاً للدولة ، وأنه لا يجوز تملك هذه الأراضي أو وضع اليد عليها إلا بترخيص من الدولة وفقاً للوائح ، كما لا يجوز تملك الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص العامة أو كسب أي حق عيني على هذه الأموال بالتقادم ، وأنه يحظر التعدي على تلك الأموال وإلا كان للوزير المختص حق إزالته إدارياً ، كما يبين أيضاً من استقراء أحكام القوانين أرقام 100 لسنة 1964 بتنظيم تأجيـر العقارات المملوكـة للدولة ملكية خاصة والتصرف فيها و 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية و 7 لسنة 1991 في شأن بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة الخاصة ، أن المشرع قد نظم بموجب هذه التشريعات إجراءات وقواعد إدارة أملاك الدولة الخاصة واستغلالها وكيفية التصرف فيها سواء بالبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع أو غيرها من الوسائل المنصوص عليها في هذه التشريعات ، كما أحاط تلك الأملاك بسياج قوي من الحماية القانونية يضمن عدم التعدي عليها أو غصبها ، إذ حظر على أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يحوز أو يضع يده بأية صفة كانت على العقارات الداخلة في ملكية الدولة الخاصة إلا وفقاً لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ونص على أنه مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 970 من القانون المدني يقع باطلاً كل تصرف أو تقرير لأي حق عيني أو تأجير يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ولا يجوز شهره وأجاز لكل ذي شأن أن يطلب الحكم بهذا البطلان ، بل أوجب على المحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها ولو لم يدفع بالبطلان أحد من الخصوم . 

ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد اطّرد على أن وضع اليد على أرض مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة ، يجب أن يستوي على سند من القانون يدرأ عنه صفة التعدي ، بأن يخول صاحبه حق بسط يده عليها أو حيازته لها ، مثل عقد بيع ولو ابتدائياً أو عقد إيجار بها ، وأنه لا يكفي في مقام هذا السند القانوني لوضع اليد المشروع مجرد وجود إرهاصات تعاقد أو اتخاذ إجراءات ممهدة له من قبل أن تتوج بعقد يخول وضع اليد ، حتى ولو شكلت هذه المقدمات وعداً بالتعاقد ، وذلك لصراحة نص المادة 102 من القانون المدني على أن الوعد بالتعاقد لا يقوم مقام العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلا بمقتضى حكم حائز لقوة الشيء المقضي به .

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق وما ورد بدفاع الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها ولم يدحضه الطاعنون ، أن أرض النزاع هي من الأملاك الأميرية للدولة ( الوحدة المحلية لقـرية أبـو الشقـاف مركز حوش عـيسى بمحافـظة البحيرة ) وكانت تستغـل كمطار زراعي لرش القطن حتى عام 1985 ، وأن الطاعنين لم يقدموا ما يفيد أن وضع يدهم على هذه الأرض كان نتيجة لعقد بيع أو عقد إيجار مبرم بينهم وبين الجهة المالكة لهذه الأرض ، بل على العكس تبين أن ما قام به بعض المختصين بمنطقة فرهاش الزراعية التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية من الشروع في بيع الأرض محل التداعي ، كان محل تحقيق النيابة الإدارية في القضية رقم 980 لسنة 1986 والتي انتهت فيها النيابة إلى إدانة هؤلاء المختصين عما نسب إليهم من مخالفات في هذا الصدد ، وأوصت بوقف إجراءات البيع ، كما تبين أن الطاعنين سبق أن أقاموا الدعوى المدنية رقم 956 لسنة 1986 أمام محكمة دمنهور الابتدائية لمنع تعرض الجهة الإدارية لهم في حيازتهم للأرض موضوع النزاع ، وبتاريخ 7/11/1990 قضت المحكمة المذكورة بعدم قبول الدعوى استناداً إلى أن أرض النزاع مملوكة للدولة ولا يجوز وضع اليد عليها أو اكتساب ملكيتها بمضي المدة (التقادم) ، وقد أصبح هذا الحكم نهائياً بشطب الاستئناف المرفوع عليه وعدم تجديده . 

ومـن حيث إنـه ترتيبـاً على ذلك ، فـإن مـا تضمنـه القـرار المطعـون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 – من تخصيص الأرض محل النزاع لوزارة التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها ، لا يكون والحالة هذه قد مس أي حق أو مركز قانوني ثابت للطاعنين على تلك الأرض في تاريخ صدور القرار المذكور ، ومن ثم يكون ما نعاه الطاعنون على هذا القرار من مخـالفـة للـقانـون - لأنـه تعرض لأرض مملوكـة لـهـم – بلا سنـد مـن الـواقـع أو القانون ، مما يضحى معه طلب إلغـاء هـذا القـرار فاقداً لسنده القانوني خليقاً بالرفض . 

وجدير بالذكر أنه لا محاجة فيما قدمه الطاعنون من مستندات تمثلت في صور إيصالات سداد بعض مبالغ على ذمة مقدم ثمن شراء الأرض المتنازع عليها أو المصاريف الإدارية ، ومكاتبات صادرة عن مراقبة شمال البحيرة للتعاونيات التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية بشأن بيع الأرض لواضعي اليد عليها ، وبطاقات بالحيازة الزراعية ، وكشوف ومحاضر تفيد وضع يد الطاعنين على أرض النزاع ، ذلك أن دلالة هذه المستندات لا تخرج عن كونها حاملة لوقائع وإجراءات تمهيدية سابقة على التعاقد وهي بذلك لا تنتج أي أثر قانوني يحتج به في مواجهة الإدارة ما لم تتوج بعقد أو قرار نهائي بالبيع عند توافر شروطه في الطاعنين ، بل إن تقديم الطاعنين لهذه المستندات ينطوي على إقرار ضمني منهم بملكية الجهة الإدارية – دونهم – لأرض النزاع مما لا وجه معه لمنازعتها في التصرف في هذه الأرض سواء بالبيع أو التخصيص للغير كما هو الشأن في الحالة الماثلة . 

( الطعن رقم 2417 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
52 ـ المبدأ : قرار اللجنة العليا لتقدير وتثمين أملاك الدولة يعتبر قـراراً إدارياً :

*" ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن محافظ سوهاج قد أصدر القرار المطعون فيه باعتماد تقرير اللجنة العليا لتقدير أملاك الدولة لسعر المتر ( زوائد تنظيم ) بمبلغ 300 جنيه وبتحديد المساحة ب15.31 م2 ، وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق – وخاصة تقرير الخبير المودع في الدعوى رقم 318 لسنة 1996 طما أن المطعون ضده قد أقام هذه الدعوى فى 18/5/1996 طالباً براءة ذمته من المبلغ المطالب به ، وقد قضى في 7/7/1997 بالرفض فأقام الدعوى الماثلة طالباً إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه بتاريخ 19/8/1997 ، ومن ثم يتحقق علمه اليقيني بالقرار المطعون فيه والقيمة المحددة عليه لدفعها في 17/5/1996 وقد أقام دعواه في 19/8/1997 أي بعد مضي سبعة عشر شهراً من علمه بالقرار المطعون فيه فمن ثم تكون الدعوى قد أقيمت بعد الميعاد مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد .

( الطعن رقم 3281 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 5/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )

[center]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
53 ـ المبدأ : بيع أملاك الدولة الخاصة سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة :* 

" من حيث أن المستفاد من نصوص القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م في شأن بعض القواعد الخاصة بالتصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقواعد التصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة إلى واضعي اليد عليها أنَّ المشرِّع قد أجاز للجهات الإدارية المختصة التصرُّف بالبيع في الأراضي المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة ، وذلك لواضعي اليد على هذه الأراضي ، سلطة جهة الإدارة في بيع هذه الأراضي هي محض سلطة تقديرية باعتبار أن حق الدولة وغيرها من الجهات الإدارية في أموالها الخاصة هو حق ملكية شأنها في ذلك شأن الأفراد ، ومن ثمَّ فإنها لا تجبر على بيع أملاكها بل تكون دائماً بالخيارين أن تبقي عليها وأن تستعمل سلطتها المخوَّلة لها بمقتضى المادة ( 970 ) مدني في إزالة التعدي يقع عليها ، فإذا اختارت الدولة بيع أراضيها لواضعي اليد عليها ففي هذه الحالة يكون عليها أن تلتزم القواعد المقرَّرة للبيع وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م ولقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء سالف الذكر ، كما يجب أن يلتزم المتعامل معها القواعد الــواردة في القانون والقرار المنفِّذ له ، وهو بطبيعته يعالج أوضــاع مؤقتة .

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 2388 لسنة 44 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

* بيع أمــــــلاك دولة : 
*
54 ـ المبدأ : مفهوم القرار الإداري : 
ـ للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن القرار الإداري هو إيضاح جهة الإدارة عن إرادتها الملزمة بمالها من سلطة بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح بقصد إحداث أثر قانونى ابتغاء تحقيق مصلحة عامة يتغياها القانون، ولا شك أن مطالبة جهة الإدارة أو إلزامها للغير بأداء ريع أرض أو ثمنها أو قيامها بتحديد هذا الثمن وما يستتبعه ذلك من إجراءات قانونية قد تتخذها فى حالة عدم أداء الريع أو الثمن هو تعبير عن إرادة جهة الإدارة بمالها من سلطة بقصد إحداث أثر أو تحديد مركز فى شأن المدعى باعتباره يريد تملك أرض تعد من أملاك الدولة الخاصة، وقد استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن المطالبة أو التنبيه بالدفع لمبالغ تدعى الدولة استحقاقها لها أو تحديدها لسعر أرض هى تملكها يعد قراراً إداريا، ومن ثم يعد الدفع المبدى من الطاعن بعدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بنظر الدعوى غير قائم على أساس من القانون.

ومن حيث إن المادة (28) من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979تنص على أنه " يجوز للمحافظ بعد موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى للمحافظة، وفى حدود القواعد العامة التى يضعها مجلس الوزراء ،أن يقرر قواعد التصرف فى الأراضي المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية فى نطاق المحافظة...".

ومن حيث إنه تنفيذاً لما تقدم أصدر محافظ مطروح قراره رقم 78 لسنة 1985 ونص فى مادته الأولى على أنه " تسوى أوضاع الحائزين للأراضى المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة بالقواعد الآتية.......".

وتنص المادة الثالثة على أن " تختص لجنة بحث طلبات الشراء بالآتى:

(أ‌) مراجعة البيانات الواردة بطلبات الشراء للتأكد من صحتها.

(ب‌) إجراء المعاينة المبدئية للقطعة موضوع الطلب وتحديد مساحتها وحدودها والمنشآت المقامة عليها، وتقدم تقريراً بذلك عن كل طلب بالتوصية اللازمة بقبول أو رفض الطلب مع بيان الأسباب للسيد رئيس مجلس المدينة للاعتماد".

وتنص المادة الرابعة على أن " تحال طلبات الشراء متضمنة رأى اللجنة إلى قسم الأملاك الأميرية بمديرية الإسكان لاستكمال إجراءات تعلية القطعة وتقديمها للجان المختصة لتحديد السعر طبقاً للقواعد المعمول بها واعتماد السعر".

وتنص المادة السادسة على أن " يكون أداء الثمن على النحو التالى: يسدد طالب الشراء بعد الموافقة على طلبه دفعه مقدمة قدرها خمسة وعشرون فى المائة من السعر الكلى للقطعة طبقاً لتقدير اللجنة العليا...".

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن اللجنة العليا قد قدرت ثمن المتر من الأرض التى تقع بها أرض النزاع بمبلغ 18 جنيها للقطعة الأولى مساحة 6710م2 ومبلغ 20 جنيهاً للقطعة الثانية مساحة 4950م2 ثم أتبع ذلك موافقة محافظ مطروح على التقدير بتاريخ 20/3/1990 فمن ثم يكون تقدير الثمن قد تم بمراعاة القواعد والإجراءات المقررة بقرار محافظ مطروح رقم 78 لسنة 1985 الذى صدر استناداً إلى القواعد القانونية الخاصة بالتصرف فى أراضى الدولة المملوكة ملكية خاصة، ولم يثبت من الأوراق انحراف جهة الإدارة فى استعمال سلطتها فى هذا الشأن.

ومن حيث إنه قد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعتها، لذا فإنه لا يكون للطاعن سند فى منازعته لهذا التقدير 00 وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه هذا المذهب فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق فلا مطعن على قضائه ويكون الطعن عليه جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4441 لسنة 41 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** بيع وتأجير الأراضي الفضاء المملوكة للدولة : 
55 ـ المبدأ : يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع : 
ـ تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات ويخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثالثة من قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 بقواعد بيع وتأجير الأراضى الفضاء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الحكم المحلى فى نطاق محافظة سوهاج تنص على أنه " يقدر الثمن الأساسى للأرض فى جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة بمعرفة اللجنة المختصة بالمحافظة ولا يكون التقدير نهائياً إلا بعد اعتماده من المحافظ ، على ألا يقل الثمن الأساسى فى جميع الأحوال عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع...." .

ومفاد ما تقدم أنه يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده يضع يده على مساحة قدرها 63 مترً مربعاً من الأراضى المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع بناحية نجع الضياع مركز المراغة محافظة سوهاج ، وقامت اللجنة العليا بتاريخ 14/1/1995 بتقدير سعر المتر بمبلغ 120 جنيها بعد سبق تقديره من لجنة التقديرات بمبلغ 85 جنيهاً، واعتمد محافظ سوهاج هذا التقدير.

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق ومن تقدير الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى أن الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية قد قامت بشراء قطعة أرض بذات الناحية بمبلغ 4000 جنيه للقيراط بواقع سعر المتر 22.85 جنيها بتاريخ 25/4/1993، كما انتهى الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى بعد معاينته لأرض النزاع – واستهداء بحالات المثل – بتقدير سعر المتر المربع من هذه الأرض بمبلغ 23 جنيهاً للمتر، وأن الثمن المقدر بمعرفة اللجنة العليا المشار إليه مبالغ فيه ولا يمثل الواقع ، ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من تقدير سعر المتر المربع من أرض النزاع بمبلغ 120 جنيهاً غير قائم على أساس سليم من الواقع والقانون متعيناً الإلغاء مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها اعتبار سعر المتر 23 جنيها باعتباره سعر المتر السائد بهذه الناحية .

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بأن المحكمة قد أحلت نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة الطاعنة وقامت بتحديد ثمن الأرض بديلاً عن جهة الإدارة ، فإن هذا القول مردود عليه بأن المحكمة لم تنصب نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة وإنما قامت بتطبيق صحيح حكم القانون مع وقائع النزاع تطبيقاً لما يقضى به قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه من أنه يشترط للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع ، وأن ثمن البيع الذى ورد بتقرير الخبير هو الثمن الذى يتفق ومقتضيات هذا القرار ، ومن ثم تكون محكمة أول درجة قد كشفت عن السعر الحقيقى لأرض النزاع ولم تحل نفسها محل جهة الإدارة الطاعنة فى تقدير هذا السعر، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإنه من المستقر عليه قضاء أن تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات وأنه يخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها، وعلى ذلك فإن محكمة أول درجة وإذ استندت فى قضائها إلى تقرير الخبير المودع ملف الدعوى لاقتناعها بما ورد به بالأسباب التى بنى عليها فإنها لا تكون قد أخطأت السبيل بل تكون قد أعملت صحيح اختصاصها وطبقت حقيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً تفسيراً وتأويلاً، ويكون حكمها المطعون فيه قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون جديراً بالتأييد ويكون الطعن عليه فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4790 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** بـــــدلات ـ دائرة توحيد المبادئ : 
56 ـ المبدأ : مدى استحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية لبدل الريادة وتاريخ الاستحقاق فى حالة توافر مناطه وشروطه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه لما كان الحكم الصادر من الدائرة الثانية بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 4940 لسنة 43 ق عليا قضى باستحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بدل الريادة وكان هذا القضاء يناقض المبدأ المستقر بأحكام الدائرة السابعة التى قضت بعدم استحقاقهم هذا البدل لتخلف مناط استحقاقه فإن هذه الدائــرة تكون مختصة بالفصل فى هذا التعارض نزولا على حكم المادة 54 مكررا من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972.

ومن حيث إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1002 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ينص فى المادة الأولى على أن ( تنشأ هيئة عامة تسمى الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية تتبع وزير الصحة ويكون مقرها مدينة القاهرة وتعتبر من المؤسسات العلمية فى تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 69 لسنة 1973 فى شأن الباحثين العلميين فى المؤسسات العلمية ) وينص فى المادة الثانية على أن ( تتولى الهيئة بواسطة المستشفيات والمعاهد التابعة لها تحقيق الأغراض الآتية :- 

أ – المساهمة بصورة فعالة فى توفير الرعاية الطبية للمواطنين ...... ب- إتاحة فرصة التعليم والتدريب الطبى كاملة لجيل جديد من الأطباء والفنيين ليكون قادرا على سد احتياجات المواطنين فى جميع مجالات الخدمة الطبية ..... جـ - توفير الإمكانيات اللازمة للبحوث الطبية .... ) ولما كانت المادة الثالثة من لائحة الهيئة الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 174 لسنة 1976 تنص على أنه ( فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى اللائحة المرفقة تسرى أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 على أعضاء الهيئة .... ) وكانت المادة الثامنة عشرة من ذات اللائحة تنص على أن ( يكون التعيين فى الوظائف العلمية بالهيئة على الوظائف الآتية :-أ - استشارى وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ جامعة – ب- استشارى مساعد وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد بالجامعة – جـ- زميل وتقابل وظيفة مدرس بالجامعة . وتسرى على الوظائف المذكورة فيما يتعلق بالبدلات والمزايا الأخرى والمعاشات ونظامها جميع الأحكام التى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المقابلة لها فى قانون الجامعات .

لما كان الأمر كذلك فإن المشرع يكون قد أجرى معادلة بين وظائف هيئة البحوث بهيئة المستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ووظائف هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وأفصح عن هدف تلك المعادلة فلم يقصرها على المعاملة المالية وإنما مد أثرها إلى البدلات والمزايا الوظيفية الأخرى , الأمر الذى يقتضى التسليم بأحقية أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالمستشفيات التعليمية فى كافة المزايا التى يتحقق فى شأنهم مناط وشروط استحقاقها ويتخذ فى شأنها الإجراءات اللازمة لتقريرها طبقا لأحكام القانون.

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت لائحة هيئة المستشفيات لم تتناول بالتنظيم مكافأة الريادة وكانت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الادرة بقـرار رئيس الجمهورية رقــــم 809 لسنة 1975 تنص فى المادة 28 على أنـــه ( تتولى لجنة شئون الطلاب بالكلية بصفة خاصة المسائل الآتية :- 0000 (6) – تنظيم سياسة علمية للطلاب , بحيث يكون لكل مجموعة من طلاب الفرقة الدراسية بالقسم أو الكلية أو المعهد , رائد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس , يعاونه مدرس مساعد أو معيد , يقوم بالالتقاء دوريا بطلاب مجموعته للوقوف على مشاكلهم العلمية وتوجيههم والعمل على حلها بمعرفة إدارة الكلية وأساتذتها 00000 ) وكانت الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية وفقا لقرار إنشائها مختصة بتدريب الأطباء الحاصلين على البكالوريوس فى الطب , ولا تمارس بناء على ذلك عملية تعليمية لصالح طلاب مقيدين بفرق دراسية بزاتها يمكن أن تشكل منهم المجموعات التى تمارس بشأنها الريادة والتى أشار إليها نص المادة 28 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجامعات , فإن مناط استحقاق بدل الريادة يتخلف بالنسبة لأعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية , ومن ثم لا يكون للطاعنة أصل حق فى المطالبة بهذا البدل بأثر مباشر أو رجعى ."

( الطعن رقم 5733 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 6/5/2004م – دائرة توحيد مبادئ )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص : 
57 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقــاً لصحيح حكــم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة : 
ـ الشروط البنائية الخاصة تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها و يتعيَّن الإلتزام بها إعمالها :*

تطبيق : "من حيث أن قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد جرى على ان القرينة القانونية التي أقامها المشرع على انقضاء أجل معيَّن من تاريخ تقديم طلب الترخيص لا يكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقاً لصحيح حكم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة ، ومن المعلوم أن الارتفاع المحدد قانوناً لا يشترط أن يكون منصوصاً عليه في قانون إنما يكفي ذلك التحديد بناءً على قانون سواء ورد في لائحة أرض ضمن شروط تقسيم عام معتمد إذ جاء النص صريحاً في الاعتداد بالارتفاع المحدد قانوناً وهو ما يصدق على الارتفاع المحدد ضمن شروط تقسيم معتمد طبقاً للقانون بصرف النظر عما إذا كان هذا التقسيم معتمد قبل العمل بقانون التخطيط العمراني رقم 3 لسنة 1982م أو في ظله لما يشكله التقسيم المعتمد وفقاً للقانون من قيد عام يتعيَّن الإلتزام به ( الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0 عليا ـ جلسة 27/2/1988م ) وأخذاً بهذا الفكر القانوني وإعمالاً له ذهبت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م في القضية رقم 55 لسنة 18 ق 0دستورية إلى اعتبار الشروط الصادر بها قرار التقسسيم شروطاً بنائية تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها ، ويتعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إعمال هذه الشروط بوصفها شريعة نافذة لا يجوز التحلل منها ( الطعن رقم 7519 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 17/3/2002م )

ومن حيث أن البين من تاريخ النزاع الماثل أن المطعون ضده قد حصل على ترخيص لبناء العقار محل التداعي ( بدروم وأرضي وأربعة أدوار متكررة ودور خدمات ) في ضوء الارتفاع المقرر طبقاً لاشتراطات تقسيم شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير ومن ثم يكون الترخيص المشار إليه متفقاً وحكم القانون في هذا الخصوص ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما أورده المطعون ضده من أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية المطلوب لعدم الرد عليه خلال الميعاد المقرر بالمادة ( 6 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ، كما أن الاشتراطات الخاصة بشركة المادي للتنمية والتعمير هي مرتبة أقل من القانون وبالتالي لا يصح أن تحد من أحكامه ، كما انها تعد من حقوق الارتفاق التي يجوز مخالفتها ، فذلك مردود عليه بأن مفاد المادة (7) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليها وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يلزم ليقيام الترخيض الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً للقانون وملتزماً بأحكامه ، فقد جرت عبارة المادة (7) بأنه في حالة الترخيص الضمني يلتزم طالب الترخيص في هذه الحالة بمراعاة جميع الأوضاع والضمانات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له والثابت أن طلب ترخيص التعلية المقدم أن المطعون ضده يتجاوز قيود الارتفاع المقرر باشتراطات شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير المنظمة للبناء في الأرض محل طلب الترخيص وهذه الاشتراطات تنزل منزلة القانون وبالتالي يتعين الالتزام إعمالاً لما قضت به هذه المحكمة بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 27/2/1988م في الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0عليا وأيدته المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م سالف البيان ، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الشروط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع هي شروط متعلقة بالنظام العام لاتصالها بأمن الأفراد من الجيران والمارة ومساسها بحقهم العام في استنشاق الهواء النقي والتمتع بالضوء الضروري ، وهي عناصر الحياة التي لا يستطيع أحد من الأفراد أو الأشخاص العامة أو الخاصة الإدعاء بملكيتها أو الاستئثار بها أو المساس بحق المواطنين فيها ( الطعن رقم 1123 لسنة 35 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 29/3/1992م ) يضاف إلى ما تقدم أن الشروط البنائية أضحت بنص المادة (22) من قانون التخطيط العمراني بمثابة قيود بنائية من نوع القيود التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني وبالتالي انسلخت عن صحتها كحقوق ارتفاع واندرجت ضمن القيود القانونية التي يتضمنها التنظيم العام لحق الملكية وبالتالي يكون العمل على تنفيذها عيناً لازماً وفقاً لأحكام القانون على ما سلف البيان ، وأخذاً بما تقدم فإنه لا يسعف المطعن ضده الاستناد في أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية بناء على قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 17 لسنة 1991م سالف البيان إذ أن القرار قد ألغي بالقرار رقم 826 لسنة 1992م وإذ زال الأثر القانوني للقرار رقم 17 لسنة 1991م قبل أن يتقدم المطعون ضده بترخيص التعلية في عام 1996م فمن ثم يضحى الاستثناء للقرار المذكور فاقداً لسنده القانوني الصحيح ."

( الطعن رقم 1224 لسنة 48 ق0 عليا جلسة 22/11/2003م الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص :
58 ـ المبدأ : حق الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارتها خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (12) من القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة تنص على أنه : " في حالة وجود خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن العام نتيجة لإدارة محل من المحال التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون يجوز 00000 إصدار قرار مسبب بإقاف إدارة العمل كلياً أو جزئياً ، ويكون هذا القرار واجب النفاذ بالطريق الإداري . 

كما نصت المادة (16) منه على حالات إلغاء رخصة المحل ومن بينها : " 00000 إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارته خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه ."

ومن حيث أن الثابت بالأوراق ولا سيما تقرير اللجنة العليا بمديرية القوى العامة بالمحافظة المؤرخ 16/11/1992م أن المزرعة محل التداعي تقع داخل الكتلة السكانية بالقرية وتحيط بها المساكن من ثلاث جهات وبجوارها على بعد ثلاثة أمتار صيدلية ، كما أن الدور الأرضي زريبة مواشي والثاني والثالث مزرعة دواجن ويصدر عن المزرعة روائح كريهة جداً تضر بالصحة العامة ، وأن الرخصة المؤقتة التي صدرت لها لمدة عامين صدرت بدون استيفاء ملف الترخيص وعدم وجود بعض الموافقات الرسمية مخالفة الرسم الهندسي وذلك باستخدام الدور الأرضي مزرعة مواشي وهي داخل القرية على خلاف القانون وأوصت اللجنة العليا المشكلة من قسم الرخص والقسم الوقائي والأمن الصناعي بعد معاينتها للمزعة على الطبيعة سرعة إصدار قرار غلق المزعة ، فصدر القرار المطعون فيه . 

ومن حيث ثبت مما تقدم أن المزعة محل التداعي خالفت شروط الترخيص الممنوح لها دون استيفاء بعض المستندات ، كما يترتب على استمرارها خطر داهـــم على الصحة العامة لوجودها داخل الكتلة السكنية وإنبعاث الروائــح الكريهة منها ، فإن القرار المطعون فيه يكون قائماً على صحيح أسبابه المبررة له قانوناً يكون بمنأى عن عــدم المشروعية ويتعيَّن رفض طلب الإلغاء ." 

( الطعن رقم 1215 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 23/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص : 
59 ـ المبدأ : شروط وإجراءات ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على ان المشرع نظم في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته إجراءات وشروط الحصول على التراخيص اللازمة لإقامة وإدارة المحال الصناعية والتجارية وتتمثل هذه الإجراءات في مجموعها في مرحلتين رئسيتين ، المرحلة الأولى : وتبدأ بتقديم الطلب ومرفقاته إلى الجهة المختصة وتنتهي بصدور قرار الموافقة على موقع المحل أو رفضه ، والمرحلة الثانية : قوامها تنفيذ الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في المحل بعد الموافقة على الموقع وتنتهي هذه المرحلة بصدور الترخيص المطلوب بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط المطلوبة والتي تنقسم إلى نوعين من الاشتراطات ، إشتراطات عامة تتطلب في كل المحال بصفة عامة أو في نوعٍ منها وفي مواقعها ، واشتراطات خاصة بالمحل المطلوب الترخيص له وذلك حسب النشاط المراد مزاولته فيه .

( الطعون أرقام 5337 & 5338 & 5339 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 19/11/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص : 
60 ـ المبدأ : حظر ترخيص أو تحويل أماكن إيواء السيارات إلى محال تجارية أو صناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المشرع بموجب نصوص المواد أرقام ( 2 & 4 ) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته ، ونص المادة (2) من القرار الوزاري رقم 380 لسنة 1975م في شأن الاشتراطات العامة الواجب توافرها في المحال الصناعية والتجارية قد حدد الشروط والإجراءات المتطلبة لإصدار التراخيص اللازمة طبقاً لأحكام القانون المذكور ، وقد صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 272 لسنة 1982م بنقل اختصاصات وزارة الإسكان المقررة وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح في عدة مجالات إلى ـ الوحدات المحلية ومن بينها المحال التجارية والصناعية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة والمحال العامة والتي كانت من اختصاص وزير شئون البلدية والقروية وذلك طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979م بشأن الإدارة المحلية وبذلك يكون المحافظ هو المسئول عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م فيما يتعلَّق بإصدار التراخيص الخاصة بالمحلات الصادر بشأنها القانون المذكور ، وإذ تطلب القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في ـ المادة 11 مكرر منه ـ الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات وحظر قرار محافظ الجيزة رقم 148 لسنة 19983م إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، ومن ثمفإن ذلك يراعى عند إصدار تراخيص البناء وإجراء تعديل في الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات ."

(الطعن رقم 3137 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 27/9/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** تراخيــــص :
61 ـ المبدأ : عدم جواز الترخيص بصيدلية في مكان مخصص لإيواء السيارات :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تقوم إذا وجد نص أمر يخطر على جهة الإدارة الموافقة جراحة على موقع المحل المباشر النشاط المطلوب الترخيص به ولا يعتبر في هذا الشأن بما قد يصدر من موافقات صريحة أو ضمنية من جهة الإدارة في هذا الخصوص لأنه يلزم لقيام الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقا للقانون وملزما بأحكامه. 

ومن حيث البادي بالأوراق أنه المحل المشار إليه مخصص طبقا لترخيص البناء رقم 62 لسنة 1983 كجراج لإيواء السيارات وأن المشرع خطر تخصيص هذا المكان لغير إيواء السيارات طبقا لحكم المادة 16 من من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 سالف الذكر ومن ثم فإن قرار الجهة الإدارية المطعون فيه برفض الترخيص للمدعي بفتح صيدلية في المحل المذكور يعد بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق مطابقا للقانون. 

( الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة 2/11/2002م – الدائرة الأولى. )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيص بنــــاء :
62 ـ المبدأ : وجوب الالتزام في عند الترخيص بالبناء بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه ولئن مؤدى هذا النص أنه لا يجوز إقامة المباني والأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (4) المشار إليها إلا بترخيص من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم وقد أوجب المشرع على هذه الجهة ضرورة مراعاة أن يصدر الترخيص وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وأن يكون متفقا مع الأصول والمواصفات العامة ومقتضيات الأمن ، إلا أنه من المقرر المستقر عليه أنه يتعين الالتزام في هذا الشأن بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى يتعين الالتزام بها في مجال البناء مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها . " 

(الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة10/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــص :
63 ـ المبدأ : حـظر إصـدار أية تراخيص بناء ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ـ كما يحظر إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (47) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء تنص على أن :" يلزم طالبو البناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات يتناسب عددها والمساحة اللازمة لها ومع الغرض من المبنى المطلوب الترخيص في إقامته ويحدد ذلك طبقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص 00 "

وقد خولت المادة (16) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليه والمعدَّلة بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م المحافظ حق إزالة المخالفات المتعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات بقرار يصدر منه .

وتنص المادة (2) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال والصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة على أنه : " لا يجوز إقامة أي محل تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون أو إدارته إلا بترخيص بذلك 000 "

ومن حيث أن مفاد ما تقدم ان المشرع ألزم في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م من يطلب إقامة بناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات وخوَّل المحافظ سلطة إزالة هذه التعديات على الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات وعدم جواز التجاوز عن هذه المخالفات ، وبناء عليه أصر محافظ الجيزة القرار رقم 148 لسنة 1983م حظر فيه بإجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، كما أصدر القرار رقم 150 لسنة 1983م بحظر إصدار أية تراخيص ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ، كما ألزم المشرع في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م من يريد إقامة أي محل أو إدارته أن يحصل على ترخيص بذلك من الجهات المختصة . 

(الطعن رقم 3439 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)

( الطعن رقم 3407 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* ترخيـــص حمل سلاح :
64 ـ المبدأ : بالرغم من أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير جهة الإدارة ، إلا أنه لا يكفي لإلغاء ترخيص حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل أسلحة توجيه الاتهام بارتكاب جناية والحبس احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق بحسبان أن القانون قد نصَّ على حالات قيد فيها سلطة الإدارة وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة : بيان ذلك* *:* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مفاد المواد 1 و 4 و 7 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1958 أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير الإدارة , تترخص فيه حسبما تراه متفقاً مع صالح الأمن العام , بناء على ما تطمئن إليه من الاعتبارات التى تزنها والبيانات والمعلومات التى تتجمع لديها من المصادر المختلفة , ولا يقيدها فى ذلك سوى وجوب التسبيب فى حالة رفض منح الترخيص أو سحبه أو إلغائه , ولا معقب على قراراتها فى هذا الشأن , ما دامت مطابقة للقانون , وخالية من إساءة استعمال السلطة , على أنه ولئن كان هذا هو الأصل فى منح الترخيص أو رفضه أو سحبه , فإن هناك حالات قيد فيها القانون سلطة الإدارة , وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن جهة الإدارة استندت فى قرارها المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص المطعون ضده إلى اتهامه بارتكاب جناية قتل وحبسه احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق كذلك أن المطعون ضده قد برئ من الاتهام الذى نسب إليه واتخذته جهة الإدارة سبباً لقرارها المطعون فيه على نحو ما استظهره وبحق الحكم المطعون فيه , ولم تقم جهة الإدارة الطاعنة إلى تدارك ذلك لا أمام محكمـة القضاء الإدارى التى ارتكنت إلى ذلك فى حكمها المطعون فيه , ولا أمام هذه المحكمة أثناء نظر الطعن الماثل مكتفية فى تقرير طعنها بذات ما اقتصر عليه دفاعها أمام المحكمة المطعون على حكمها , الأمر الذى يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه , إذ انتهى إلى إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق , وصدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون .

( الطعن رقم 4341 لسنة 35 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيص ســـــــــلاح :
65 ـ المبدأ : الترخيص بحمل سلاح وإحرازه سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة مقيدة فقط بضرورة تسبيب القرار :*

تطبيق : "من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى – فى هدى أحكام المادتين (1) و (4) من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر، معدلاً بالقانونين رقمى34 لسنة 1974 و 26 لسنة 1978- على أن المشرع منذ أن تصدى لتنظيم حمل السلاح وإحرازه، خول الجهة الإدارية المختصة سلطة تقديرية واسعة النطاق فى هذا المجال ، وجعل من اختصاصها أن ترفض الترخيص أو التجديد وأن تقصر مدته أو تقصره على إحراز أو حمل أنواع معينة من الأسلحة دون سواها ، وأن تقيد الترخيص بأى شرط تراه ، كما خولها أن تسحب الترخيص مؤقتاً أو أن تلغيه نهائياً ، وكل ذلك حسبما يتراءى لها من ظروف الحال وملابساته، بما يكفل وقاية المجتمع وحماية الأمن، وبما لا معقب عليها ما دامت تلك الجهة المختصة لم تخالف القانون ، ولم تتعسف فى استعمال سلطتها عند إصدار قرارها، خاصة وأن هذه السلطة ليست مطلقة من كل قيد ، بل هى مقيدة بما أمرها به المشرع من أن يكون قرارها الصادر فى هذا الشأن مسبباً.

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن سبق أن حصل على الترخيص رقم 417891 بحمل وإحراز طبنجة للدفاع وذلك بتاريخ 18/8/1987 وأنه ورغم إصابته فى 18/9/1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى عدا إصبع الإبهام قامت جهة الإدارة بالموافقة له على تجديد الترخيص له فى 25/11/1992 بناء على موافقة اللجنة الطبية المختصة ، ولدى قيامه بتجديد الترخيص فى أكتوبر عام 1995 أفادت اللجنة الطبية المختصة بعدم الموافقة لعدم اللياقة الطبية ، مما حدا به إلى التظلم من هذا القرار ، فأعيد الكشف الطبى عليه بمعرفة القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أحاله إلى مركز التدريب لاختباره عملياً على مدى إمكانية استعمال السلاح بيده اليسرى، فجاء تقرير مركز التدريب بإمكانية الطاعن على ذلك ، بل على القيام بأعمال نظافة السلاح وحمله ، وبناء على ذلك صدر قرار القومسيون الطبى العام رقم (8) فى 14/1/1996 بأن الطاعن لائق بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع ، إلا أن جهة الإدارة أعادت الطاعن ثانية إلى مركز التدريب فى 30/3/1996 الذى أكد لياقته لحمل السلاح ، ومع ذلك أصدرت جهة الإدارة قرارها المطعون فيه برفض تجديد الترخيص لعدم اللياقة الطبية على حمل السلاح بيده اليمنى ، وخشية من إساءة استخدامه السلاح باليد اليسرى وأنه قد يعرض حياة المواطنين للخطر ويكتفى بحماية الشرطة.

ومن حيث إنه مع تقدير هذه المحكمة الكامل والجازم بضرورة النزول على اعتبارات الأمن الذى له التقدير الأوفى فيما يتعلق بالترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة، إلا أنه ووفقاً للتشريعات التى تنظم هذه الأمر، فإن الجهة الإدارية يتعين عليها أن تنزل على صحيح حكم تلك التشريعات التى تقيم توازناً بين اعتبارات الأمن وبين الرخصة المقررة للأفراد فى هذا الصدد، وهذا التوازن الدقيق بين مختلف الاعتبارات تجريه جهة الإدارة، انطلاقا من أحكام القانون ، ونزولاً على أوامره وتغيياً لصحيح مراده تحت رقابة قاضى المشروعية الذى يزن الأمور بميزان المشروعية ، فى ضوء الاختصاص الواسع المقرر لأجهزة الأمن ، وعلى هدى الامتياز الممنوح للمواطنين فى حمل السلاح على نحو ما ينظمه القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 المشار إليه التى تستلزم المادة 4/2 منه أن يكون القرار برفض منح الترخيص مسبباً.

ولما كانت الأسباب التى أبدتها الجهة الإدارية لا تصلح سنداً لحمل القرار برفض منح الترخيص، ذلك أنها فى عام 1992 سبقت لها الموافقة للطاعن على تجديد الترخيص رغم إصابته عام 1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى ( عدا الإبهام ) ولم تثر مدى لياقته الطبية فى ذلك الوقت، بل عند التجديد عام 1995 استجابت لتظلم المدعى من قرار الجهة الطبية بعدم لياقته واحتكمت إلى القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أفادها بلياقته الطبية فى ضوء ما أفاد به مركز التدريب من إمكان الطاعن استعمال الطاعن لسلاحه بيده اليسرى بل على القيام بنظافة سلاحه وحمله، وهو ما أكده مرة ثانية حينما احتكمت إليه الجهة الإدارية فى 30/3/1996 غداة إفادتها من قبل القومسيون الطبى العام بلياقته بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع، ومن ثم وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ما يدحض ما هو ثابت بالأوراق ومن ثم يكون قرارها المطعون فيه معيباً متعيناً القضاء بإلغائه 00 ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد صدر مجانباً للصواب متعينا القضاء بإلغائه وهو ما تقضى به هذه المحكمة.

( الطعن رقم 5661 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/11/2003م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تخصيص أرض أملاك دولة خاصة :
66 ـ المبدأ : مدى سلطة جهة الإدارة في سحب قرار التخصيص بعد تلاقي الإرادتين :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المستقر عليه فقها وقضاء أن عقد البيع من العقود الرضائية التى تتم بمجرد تبادل الطرفين التعبير عن إرادتهما بالاتفاق على إحداث أثر قانونى ومن ثم يلتزم البائع بأن يسلم المبيع إلى المشترى ويضعه تحت تصرفه بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به كما يلتزم المشترى بالوفاء بالتزاماته وأهمهـا أداء الثمن المتفق عليه فى العقد , وأنه إذا نكل أحد طرفى العقد وأخل بالتزامه فانه يجبر على تنفيذ هذا الالتزام عينا متى كان ذلك ممكنا .

ومن حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن قطعة الأرض محل النزاع كانت من أملاك الدولة الخاصة ومملوكة للوحدة المحلية لقرية بلانة , من زوائد التنظيم , وقد تقدم مورث المطعون ضدهم بطلب تخصيصها له , وتمت الموافقة على التخصيص لصالحه بمقتضى موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى لقرية بلانة بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 26/1/1984 , وقام على إثر ذلك رئيس الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة نصر النوبة بتحرير خطاب موجه إلى طالب التخصيص , وأشار فيه إلى الموافقة المذكورة , وأنه قد تمت المعاينة للأرض بمعرفة قسم التنظيم المختص , وطلب منه القيام بسداد نسبة 15% من القيمة الابتدائية لثمن الأرض المذكورة , وقام بسدادها بالفعل , وبذلك يكون كل من الطرفين قد ارتضى هذا البيع والتقت إرادتهما , وقد تأكد ذلك بتسلم مورث المطعون ضدهم للأرض محل التخصيص بمعرفة لجنة فنية من الوحدة المحلية المنوط بها ذلك , ومن ثم فقد توافرت جميع عناصر عقد البيع واكتملت أركانه وأصبح منتجا لآثاره من تاريخ إبرامه وتنفيذه , مما لا يجوز معه لجهة الإدارة سحب هذا التخصيص دون سند أو مسوغ قانونى ولو كان هناك سبب تدعيه جهة الإدارة فكان لها ذلك قبل إتمام البيع خاصة أنها لم تبرر هذا السحب بمقتضى القرار المطعون فيه , بل إن العكس هو الصحيح بدليل التحقيق مع الموظف المختص ومجازاته لقيامه بإعادة تخصيص الأرض لمورث الطاعنين وأصدرت قرارها رقم 395 لسنة 1987 بمجازاة رئيس مجلس قرية بلانة بالخصم من راتبه لمدة خمسة أيام مما يدل على أن جهة الإدارة قد أقرت بخطئها .

( الطعن رقم 1733 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/ 2 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تقسيم الأراضي المعدة للبناء :
67 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة صدور قرار باعتماد أوضاع التقاسيم المخالفة وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع بالقانون 3 لسنة 1982م ولائحته التنفيذية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة (3) من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1981 فى شأن الأبنية والأعمال التى تمت بالمخالفة لأحــكام تقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء تنص على أنه " يلحق بالمنافــع العامة دون مقابل الشوارع والطرق والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحــدَّدت على الطبيعة بالمخالفة لأحــكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء فى الفقرة المبينة بالمادة الأولى " .

كما تنص المادة (12) من القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 فى شأن قانون التخطيط العمرانى على أنه " لا يجوز تنفيذ مشروع تقسيم أو إدخال تعديل فى تقسيم معتمد أو قائم إلا بعد اعتماده وفقا للشروط والأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى القانون ولائحته التنفيذية " .

ومفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع – رعاية للأوضاع التى استقرت نتيجة تقسيم بعض الأراضى المعدة للبناء بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء – أقر ما عليه هذه التقاسيم المخالفة من أوضاع على أن تلحق الشوارع والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحددت بالطبيعة بالمنافع العامة بقوة القانون دون مقابل بغير حاجة إلى صدور قرار باعتمادها , وأن يتضمن القرار تنفيذ ما يوجبه القانون من إلحاق هذه المرافق بالمنافع العامة , ولم يجز المشرع فى المادة (12) المشار إليها تعديل أوضاع هذه التقاسيم إلا بعد اعتمادها وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع فى هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية حتى لا تتفاقم الآثار الناجمة عن المخالفة فى التقاسيم القائمة بما يغير الأوضـــــاع العمرانية والصحية للمنتفعين بالمرافق العامة داخل هذه التقاسيم .

( الطعن رقم 6248 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص : 
68 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني " قوامها أن يكون طالب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة بالقانون :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مؤدى نصوص المواد ( 4 & 6 & 7 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء المعدَّل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م أن المشرع حظر على المخاطبين بأحكامه القيام بأية أعمال من تلك المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، وأوجبت على طالب الترخيص أن يرفق بطلبه البيانات والمستندات والرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية المحددة باللائحة التنفيذية ، وأوجب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تفحص طلب الترخيص ومرفقاته وأن تبت فيه خـــلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون صدور قـــرار مسبب بالرفض أو بطلب استيفاء مستندات أعتبر ذلك بمثابة ترخيص ضمني بالموافقة على طلب الترخيص ( الطعن رقم 6156 لسنة 43 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 22/10/2000م ) ومن حيث أن قيام قرينة الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة قوامها أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة والمنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لها ."

( الطعن رقم 7465 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 12/6/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيص بناء على أرض زراعية :
69 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة موافقة وزير الزراعة على ترخيص البناء على الأرض الزراعية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ موافقته عليه وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع :* 

تطبيق :" من حيث أنه تنفيذا لأحكام القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966م وتعديلاته بشأن الزراعة والقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982م بشأن التخطيط العمراني أصدر وزير الزراعة القرار رقم 124 لسنة 1984م بشأن شروط وإجراءات منح تراخيص البناء في الأراضي الزراعية ويستفاد من نصوص القرار الوزاري المذكور وعلى ما جري عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة أن موافقة وزارة الزراعة بأجهزتها المذكورة لازمة وضرورية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ المختص الترخيص بإقامة مبان أو منشآت على الأراضي الزراعية الواقعة داخل كردون المدن أو الحيز العمراني للقرى وأن هذه الموافقة تكون في ضوء المستندات المقدمة من ذوي الشأن ولا يترخص المحافظ أو من يفوضه في التجاوز عن هذه الواقعة المسبقة وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع . 

( الطعن رقم 1172 لسنة 39 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 21/6/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيص بنــــــــاء : 
70 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها :
ـ للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه من المقرر أن ترخيص البناء الصادر وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء إنما يستهدف التحقق من مطابقة المباني والأعمال المطلوبة في ضوء البيانات والمستندات والرسومات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن ، وعلى هذا اتجه المشرع في نص المادة (10) من القانون سالف الذكر إلى النص على أن منح الترخيص لا ينال من حقوق ذوي الشأن المتعلقة بالملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية على اعتبار أن الترخيص لم يشرع لإثباتها أو نفيها ، ويبقى دائماً لكل صاحب حق رغم صدور الترحيص أن يلتمس من الوسائل والإجراءات القانونية لدى جهات الاختصاص قضائية أو إدارية مما يؤكد حقه أو يزود عنه 00 وينبني على ما تقدَّم أن ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وأن حائز الترخيص لا يجوز له الإحتجاج في مواجهة أصحاب الشأن بملكية الأرض استناداً على حصوله على ترخيص بناء من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، ومن ثم يتعيَّن أن تكون لديه من المستندات الأخرى ما يؤيد ملكيته ، وتأكيداً لهذا الفهم وتجنباً للإدارة من مظنة أن يستخدم صرف ترخيص البناء كوسيلة لتغليب الواقع غير المشروع بالسماح لمن حصل على الترخيص بالبناء على أرض غير مملوكه له تدخَّل المشرِّع بتعديل المادة (5) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1996م باشتراط أن يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص من المالك ( أو من يمثله ) ، ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع بهذا التعديل حمَّل جهة الإدارة إلتزاماً مقتضاه عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمن يثبت ملكيته للأرض الذي سيصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وينبثق عن هذا الالتزام بوجه اللزوم أن يكون للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته ، ومن باب أولى إذا كان هناك ثمة نزاع جدي حول تلك الملكية دون أن ينال من ذلك القول بأن جهة الإدارة تستخدم اختصاصها في غير المجال المخصص له بحسبان أن إدارة المشرع واضحة وصريحة في بيان الالتزمات الملقاه على عاتق جهة الإدارة في هذا الشان ومن بينها ـ كما سلف البيان ـ عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمالك الأرض المطلوب البناء عليها ."

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الخامسة في الطعن رقم 7358 لسنة 45 ق0 عليا جلسة 21/4/2002م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص صيدلية :
71 ـ المبدأ : حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية حددها القانون على سبيل الحصر , من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن البين من الاطلاع على نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 بشأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلية , أنه حدد حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية على سبيل الحصر , وذكر من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية , ومن ذلك يتبين أن المقصود بهذه الحالة هو مرور عام على الغلق وليس على الهدم كما ذهبت جهة الإدارة , إذ لا يتصور أن تباشر الصيدلية نشاطها فى حالة الهدم , وبذلك تكون جهة الإدارة قد استخدمت هذه الحالة من حالات إلغاء تراخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية فى غير موضعها , مما يضحى معه هذا السبب من أسباب إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية غير صحيح كسابقه , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر مفتقدا للسبب المبرر له قانونا , وهو ما يعيبه ويبطله ويجعله مستهدفا للإلغاء .

( الطعن رقم 9364 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 26/6/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيــــــص :
72 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص صيدلية ـ شروطه ـ منها ما يتعلَّق بالموقع ومنها اشتراطات صحية وأخرى واجب توافرها في طالب الترخيص ، ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية المختصة مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضي عن بعضهـا , وسلطتها في هذا الشأن سلطة مقيدة :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن مؤدى نصوص المواد 11 & 12 & 13 & 30 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 فى شأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 253 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 و 360 لسنة 1956 أن المشرع تكفل بتجديد الشروط الواجب توافرها فى الصيدليات, ونظم إجراءات الترخيص لها تنظيماً دقيقاً , حدد فيه نطاق سلطة الجهة الإدارية بحيث يقف عند حد التحقق من توافر شروط الترخيص كما رسمها القانون دون أن يخول هذه الجهة أى مجال للتقدير فى شأن منح الترخيص أو منحة خارج هذا الإطار و بداءة أوجب المشرع على صاحب الشأن أن يحرر طلب ترخيص صيدلية على النموذج الذى تعده وزارة الصحة وأن يرسله إلى الوزارة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول مرفقاً به كافة المستندات المنصوص عليها قانوناً, ومتى قدم طلب الترخيص بمؤسسة صيدلية متوافراً على كافة المستندات, التزمت جهة الإدارة بأدراجه فى السجل المعد لذلك ويعطى طالب الترخيص إيصالاً موضحاً به رقم وتاريخ قيد الطلب فى السجل على أن يتم بحث هذه الطلبات وفقاً لأسبقية قيدها.

ومن حيث إن المشرع اشترط لإنشاء الصيدليات نوعين من الشروط:

أولهما : شروط متصلة بالموقع : حيث أوجب المشرع على الجهة الإدارية بعد قيد طلب الترخيص فى السجل إجراء معاينة على الطبيعة لموقع الصيدلية وقد اشترط ألا تقل المسافة بين الصيدلية المطلوب الترخيص لها وأقرب صيدلية أخرى عن مائة متر وإخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع فى موعد لا يجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المشار إليه, بل أن عدم إخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع خلال المدة سالفة الذكر يعد قانوناً فى حكم الموافقة على صلاحية الموقع شريطة عدم الإخلال بقيد المسافة المنوه عنه.

وآخرهما : الاشتراطات الصحية وأناط المشرع بوزير الصحة إصدار قرار ببيان تلك الاشتراطات نفاذاً لحكم المادة 11من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 سالف الذكر وكذلك الاشتراطات التـى تفرضها السلطات الصحية على طالب الترخيص وبتاريخ 2/4/1956 صدر قرار وزير الصحة بفرض اشتراطات صحية عامة للمؤسسات الصيدلية – والمنشور بالوقائع المصرية – العدد 41 الصادر فى 24/5/1956 – وقد حدد هذا القرار تفصيلاً جميع الاشتراطات الصحية المستديمة الواجب توافرها فى المؤسسات الصيدلية وكلها تتعلق بطريقة المبانى ونوعيتها وارتفاعاتها والدهانات الخاصة بها وأن تكون جميع المبانى والأرضيات والأجهزة وأدوات الصرف وغيرها بحالة جيدة ونظيفة على الدوام واشتراطات التهوية والإضاءة وشروط ومواصفات إقامة المخازن الملحقة بها وأوجب أن تدهن جميع الأخشاب بالبوية الزيتية ويعاد الدهن كلما لزم الأمر وكذا تركيب حنفيات مياه داخل المحل وأن تكون الأحواض من الصينى أو الفخار وتغطية الحائط أعلى الحوض بالبلاط القيشانى الأبيض وصرف متخلفات المحل فى المجارى العمومية. 

ومن حيث إنه من بين ما أشترطه المشرع من الاشتراطات الخاصة الواجب توافرها فى طالب الترخيص وهو أن يكون مقيداً فى الجدول العام لنقابة الصيادلة وكذا التسجيل فى النقابة الفرعية وأن استمرار هذا القيد شرط من شروط مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة وذلك طبقاً لحكم المادة 64 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1969 بإنشاء نقابة الصيادلة, كما يجب أن توافق النقابة الفرعية على الاسم التجارى لكل منشأة صيدلية جديدة.

ومن حيث إنه من الجدير بالذكر أن الجهة الإدارية المختصة لا تملك مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضى عن بعضهـا , إذ يتحــدد موقفهــا فى شأنهــا بنـاء على سلطة مقيدة لا مجال فيها إلى الترخيص أو التقدير, ومن ثم يجب التأكد من توافر تلك الشروط جميعها ومجتمعة – قبل منح الترخيص المطلوب – سواء فى الموقع وذلك لضمان صدور الترخيص صحيحاً بفتح صيدلية فى موقع مناسب لأداء هذا العمل , وبمراعاة المنافسة الشريفة فى مهنة الصيدلة ذات الطابع المتميز لارتباطها الوثيق بصحة الجمهور وسلامة المرضى – أو المحل الكائن به الصيدلية وذلك لضمان توافر شروط السلامة والأمان فيه حتى يكون مناسباً لحفظ الأدوية المعدة للبيع للجمهور وتحضير المستحضرات الطبية.

ومن حيث إن المشرع أتخذ من وسيلة المعاينة على الطبيعة التى تتم بشكل علنى للمحل المزمع إقامة الصيدلية فيه – السبيل العملى الطبيعى للتحقق من توافر هذه الشــروط فى المقر المطلــوب الترخيــص فيــه, وبغيــر معاينــة دقيقة وموضوعية وفنية لا يتأتى التحقق من توافر هذه الشروط, كما لا يصح قانوناً استخراج الترخيص دون إجراء هذه المعاينة, ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية أى تقدير فى طلب إجراء المعاينة أو عدم إجرائها , بل يتعين عليها قانوناً إجراء هذه المعاينة خلال موعد لا يتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المعد لهذا الغرض.

( الطعن رقم 7809 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 20/12/2003 م– الدائرة الأولى )

[b]* تراخيــــص : 
73 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص بالتعامل في النقد الأجنبي :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بشأن تنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى والذى صدر القراران المطعون فيهما فى ظل العمل به كانت تنص على أنه " تضع اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون القواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى وذلك بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى وفى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة وبما لا يخل بأحكام هذا القانون .

وللمصارف المعتمدة القيام بأية عملية من عمليات النقد 0000 

ويجوز للوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة , ويحدد قرار الوزير المختص الصادر فى هذا الشأن قواعد وإجراءات هذا التعامل , وله فى حالة مخالفة هذه الجهات للقواعد والإجراءات المشار إليها إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , كما يكون له إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيدها من السجل المقيدة فيه فى البنك المركزى " .

وتنص المادة (6) من ذات القانون على أنه " على المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى أن تقدم للوزير المختص والبنك المركزى المصرى بياناً عما تباشره من عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً للنظم والقواعد التى يصفها البنك المركزى المصرى .

ويقوم البنك المركزى المصرى بمراقبة تنفيذ عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والقرارات التى يصدرها الوزير المختص".

وتنص المادة (7) من هذا القانون على أنه " …… ويكون للعاملين بالبنك المركزى المصرى الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع محافظ البنك صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى فيما يختص بتنفيذ أحكام المادة (6) من هذا القانون".

ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه والصادرة بقرار وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية رقم 331 لسنة 1994تنص على أن " يكون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فى مصر فى إطار سوق حرة للنقد الأجنبى ويتم التعامل من خلال الجهات الآتية:

أ‌- البنك المركزى المصرى.

ب‌- المصارف المعتمدة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (6) من هذه اللائحة.

جـ - الجهات غير المصرفية التى يرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بقرار من الوزير المختص.

وتقوم الجهات المشار إليها بالبندين ب و ج بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لحسابها أو لحساب غيرها وتحت مسئوليتها".

وتنص المادة (3) من هذه اللائحة على أن " يكون للبنك المركزى والمصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى والمنصوص عليها فى المادة (9) من هذه اللائحة حرية تحديد أسعار الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى على أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه الأسعار بطريقة واضحة".

وتنص المادة (4) من هذه اللائحة والمستبدلة بالمادة الأولى من القرار الوزارى رقم 103 لسنة 2001 على أنه " ينشأ بالبنك المركزى غرفة مركزية تتولى تجميع إحصاءات سوق الصرف الأجنبى وتكوين سوق للنقد الأجنبى فيما بين البنوك وتنظمه، وتلزم كافة المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بإبلاغ تلك الغرفة بالحجم الإجمالي لعمليات الشراء والبيع التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى وفقاً للقواعد والترتيبات التى يصدرها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن.

وتعلن الغرفة المذكورة بصفة دورية متوسط أسعار الصرف لمختلف العملات الأجنبية وفقاً للعمليات الفعلية وكذا موارد واستخدامات السوق الحرة".

وتنص المادة (13) منها على أن " تخضع الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لرقابة البنك المركزى المصرى، وتلتزم هذه الجهات بالنظام الإحصائي والإجراءات التى يقررها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن، وتقديم البيانات الإجمالية لعمليات الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى".

كما تنص المادة (14) من تلك اللائحة على أنه " مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (8) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بتنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى، يجوز للوزير المختص فى حالة مخالفة الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى للشروط والأوضاع الواردة فى هذه اللائحة إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة أو إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة، وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيد الجهة غير المصرفية من السجل المنصوص عليه فى المادة العاشرة من هذه اللائحة".

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم من نصوص أن المشرع فى القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 سالف الذكر، قد أحال إلى لائحته التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بالقواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى المصرى فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة، دون إخلال بالأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون، وأجاز المشرع لوزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية والتابع له قطاع النقد الأجنبى باعتباره الوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة - والتى تتعامل فيه بحسب الأصل – وألزم المشرع تلك الجهات باتباع قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، كما تناول المشرع بالتنظيم فى المادة (6) من القانون حالة مخالفة تلك الجهات لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وحالة العود إلى مخالفة تلك القواعد، فخول الوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة، وفى حالة تكرار المخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، أعطى للوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح للشركة بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، ومؤدى ذلك أن سلطة الوزير المختص فى توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص ليست مطلقة بل إن المشرع تقديراً منه لجسامة هذا الجزاء من ناحية، وأخذاً بمبدأ التدرج فى العقوبة من ناحية أخرى اشترط لتوقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص شرطين مجتمعين ومتتاليين أولهما: سبق ثبوت مخالفة الشركة لأياً من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصدور قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من الوزير المختص بإيقاف ترخيصها لمدة لا تجاوز سنة جزاءً على ارتكابها تلك المخالفة، ويجدر الإشارة فى هذا المقام إلى أنه يلزم لتحقق هذا الشرط أن يكون قرار الإيقاف قد صدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون بعد ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة ثبوتاً يقينياً، وأى قرينة يستدل منها على عكس ذلك مؤداها تخلف الشرط الثانى من شروط توقيع جزاء إلغاء الرخيص، والقول بغير ذلك مؤداه مخالفة قصد المشرع من تطلبه إيقاف الترخيص قبل توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص، من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى استفادة جهة الإدارة من خطئها بأن تصدر قرارًا خاطئا بإيقاف الترخيص تتخذه ذريعة فيما بعد لإصدار قرار بإلغاء الترخيص.

وثانيهما: تكرار الشركة للمخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، وفى هذه الحالة يحق للوزير المختص استعمال سلطته المخولة له قانوناً بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وبتطبيقه فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة، وإذ أصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 بتاريخ 23/8/2001 – القرار المطعون فيه الأول - بإلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص للشركة الطاعنة وفروعها والتى يمثلها الطاعن بصفته بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى – لما نسب إليها من مخالفات، وحيث إن المختص بإصدار مثل هذه القرارات وفقا لنص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه هو وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية عند تحقق الشروط المنصوص عليها قانوناً، ومن ثم يضحى القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه هو قرارًا صادرًا من غير مختص قانوناً بإصداره ومن ثم يتعين الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

ومن حيث إن الثابت أيضا من الأوراق أنه بتاريخ 28/8/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية القرار المطعون فيه رقم 647 لسنة 2001 متضمنا إلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص لشركة الأطباء للصرافة ش.م. وفروعها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى مستنداً فى ذلك إلى التفتيش الذى تم على الشركة الطاعنة يوم 19/7/2001، فضلاً عن تكرار المخالفات المنسوبة إليها وسبق توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص على الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه بالتحقق عن مدى توافر الشرطين اللذين تطلبهما القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه فى مادته السادسة لإلغاء الترخيص على النحو السالف بيانه وبالاطلاع على المخالفات التى نسب للشركة الطاعنة إتيانها والجزاءات التى تم توقيعها عليها يبين ما يلى:

أولاً: بتاريخ 17/5/1999 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 18/5/1999 وتنتهى يوم 18/8/1999 وذلك لما نسب إليها من مخالفتها للقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة، فأقامت الشركة الدعوى رقم 3566 لسنة 53ق أمام محكمة القضاء الادارى بالإسكندرية طعناً على هذا القرار، وقضى فيها بجلسة 5/8/1999 بوقف تنفيذه، وكان وزير الاقتصاد قد وافق بتاريخ 2/8/1999 على تعديل عقوبة الإيقاف إلى الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالتعليمات مقابل تنازل الشركة عن دعواها المشار إليها 00 فإنه يتضح من ذلك أنه فضلا عن تعديل قرار الإيقاف إلى الإنذار – وهى عقوبة لم ترد فى نصوص القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه أو لائحته التنفيذية – فإن صدور الحكم سالف الذكر بوقف تنفيذ قرار الإيقاف يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة الطاعنة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص حتى يمكن إصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثانياً : بتاريخ 26/9/1999 أوقف ترخيص الشركة لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 3/10/1999 وتنتهى فى 18/10/1999 وذلك بسبب وجود زيادة بالخزينة مقدارها 900 ريال سعودى عن أرصدة السجلات ووجود عجز قدره 250 جنيها مصريا وذلك بالمخالفة بالقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة , وتظلمت الشركة من قرار الإيقاف ونتيجة لهذا التظلم وافق وزير الاقتصاد بتاريخ 3/10/1999 على الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالقواعد والتعليمات التى تحكم نشاط الصرافة , وإذ إن قيام جهة الإدارة بإنذار الشركة على النحو السالف ذكره لا يعد بمثابة توقيع جزاء عليها بحسبان إن الإنذار ليس من العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى قانون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , ومن ثم لا يمكن القول بأن جزاء إيقاف ترخيص الشركة فى هذه الحالة قائم , أو بتوافر إحدى الحالات المبررة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثالثاً : بتاريخ 15/2/2000 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراره بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة وفروعها لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 22/2/2000 , ونتيجة لتظلم الشركة الطاعنة من هذا القرار وافق وزير الاقتصاد على توصية لجنة تظلمات شركات الصرافة بسحب قرار العقوبة الموقعة على الشركة , ومن ثم فإن سحب قرار إيقاف الشركة يعد كأن لم يكن ولا تعد هذه الواقعة إحدى الحالات المشترطة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة من التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى .

رابعاً : بتاريخ 29/1/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 30/1/2001 وتنتهى فى 30/4/2001 , وذلك لعدم قيام الشركة بالإعلان عن الأسعار على شاشة وكالات الأنباء العالمية وطبعها بالمخالفة لأحكام قانون النقد ولائحته التنفيذية , فأقامت الشركة الطاعنة الدعوى رقم 2289 لسنة 55 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية طعنا على هذا القرار , وبجلسة 5/4/2001 أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه , ومن ثم فإن صدور هذا الحكم يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت هذه المخالفة فى حق الشركة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإنه حتى تاريخ صدور قرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 647 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فإنه لم يثبت يقيناً فى حق الشركة الطاعنة ارتكابها لمخالفة قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وصدرو قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من وزير الاقتصاد بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , ومن ثم يتنفى شرط سبق صدور قرار صحيح بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة .

ومن حيث إنه بتاريخ 19/7/2001 نسب إلى الشركة الطاعنة امتناعها عن بيع النقد الأجنبى , وكذا لعدم التزامها بالأسعار المعلنة بالشركة للعملات الأجنبية فى تعاملاتها فى النقد الأجنبى بالمحالفة للمادة الرابعة من اللائحة التنفيذية , فضلاً عن تعدى موظفى الشركة على مفتش البنك المركزى وعدم تمكينه من أداء عمله وأيا كان وجه الرأى فى ثبوت هذه المخالفات من عدمه وعلى إثر ذلك صدر القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة , ولما كان هذا القرار الطعين يتطلب لصحة صدوره , وحتى يستوفى شرائطه القانونية , سبق مخالفة الشركة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصـدور قرار صحيح – على النحو السالف تفصيله بإيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , وإذ انتفى هذا الشرط فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر دون اتباع الإجراءات القانونية المتطلبة قانوناً لإصداره مفتقداً لشرط جوهرى من شروط صحته مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار .

( الطعن رقم 5280 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 17/4/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** تنــــــــــازل : 
74 ـ المبدأ : التنازل عن الحكم يستتبع التنازل عن الحق الثابت به : 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المادة 145 من قانون المرافعات قد نصت على أن : ( النزول عن الحكم يستتبع النزول عن الحق الثابت به ) .*

ومن حيث إن التنازل عن إجراءات الخصومة والحكم فيها هو أمر اختيارى للمدعى ومقتضى ذلك قيام الحكم والحق الثابت به إلى أن يتم هذا التنازل باختيار الصادر لصالحه الحكم وفى الوقت الذى يختاره , وعلى ذلك فإن تنازل الخصم عن الحكم الصادر له يترتب عليه انقضاء الخصومة التى صدر فيها – كما يمتنع على المتنازل عن الحكم تجديد المطالبة بالشق الذى رفعت به الدعوى لأن الحكم كقاعدة عامة من شأنه أن يبين حقوق الخصوم التى كانت لهم قبل رفع الدعوى ويقررها ما لم يكن من الأحكام المنشئة للحقوق .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان المدعى ( المطعون ضده ) قد طلب الحكم , بإنهاء الخصومة فى الطعن واعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه كأن لم يكن مما يستتبع لزوما لذلك تنازله عن هذا الحكم والحق الثابت به , فيتعين – والحالة هذه – الحكم باعتبار الخصومة منتهية فى الطعن مع إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات .

( الطعن رقم 4773 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تنــــــازل عن الدعوى : 
75 ـ المبدأ : جواز طلب الحكم بإثبات ترك الخصومة في الدعوى في مرحلة الطعن على الحكم .
ـالطعن على الحكم أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يطرح المنازعة في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها دون التقيد بأسباب الطعن :
ـ يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن المطعون ضدهما كانا قد تنازلا عن الدعوى المقامة منهما وآخرين لإلغاء القرار رقم 244 لسنة 1990م فيما تضمنه من فرض رسوم محلية على أصحاب المخابز بموجب إقرارين تم توثيقهما بالشهر العقاري وذلك قبل صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قبلت الجهة الإدارية هذا التنازل وذلك الترك إلا أنها لم تتمكن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى .

ومن حيث أنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الطعن أمامها يطرح المنازع في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها ويفتح الباب أمامها لتزن هذا الحكم بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التي تعينه ومن ثم فللمحكمة أن تنزل حكم القانون في المنازعة على الوجه الصحيح غير مقيَّدة بأسباب الطعن مادام المرد هو مبدأ المشروعية نزولاً على سيادة القانون .

ومن حيث أن الثابت أن الإقرارين المشار إليهما سلفاً مصدقاً عليهما في تاريخ سابق على صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد أقرت الجهة الإدارية بأنها لم تتمكَّن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان من المقرر أنه يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام ومن ثم فإن المحكمة إزاء هذا تقضي وقد إطمأنت من جانبها إلى سلامة هذين الإقرارين بما ينطويان عليه من ترك المطعون ضدهما الخصومة في الدعوى ابتداءاً والزامهما المصروفات . 

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 807 لسنة46 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيـــــص : 
76 ـ المبدأ : إلغاء ترخيص صيدلية ـ حالاته :*

تطبيق : " لما كان المستفاد من نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 – أن المشرع قصر حالات إلغاء الترخيص على حالتين هما : حالة غلق الصيدلية بصفة متصلة لمدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية ، وحالة نقل الصيدلية من مكانها لمكان آخر بغير سبب الهدم أو الحريق ، وإنه لما كان البين من الأوراق أن السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية محل النزاع ، هو عدم استغلال المدعية للترخيص لمدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ صرفه طبقاً للبند الأول من المادة (14) من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 وهو البند الذي لم يعد له وجود بعد التعديل المشار إليه ، ومن ثم فإن هذا السبب يكون غير قائم على أساس من القانون ، يضاف إلى ذلك أن رخصة المدعية صدرت بتاريخ 14/7/1998 وظاهر الأوراق يستشف منه أن المدعية تعاقدت على شراء أدوية من شركات مختلفة في الفترة من 20/11/1998 حتى 9/1/1999 الأمر الذي يبين معه أن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه غير مستمد من أصول تنتجه ويخالف واقع الحال ، ومن ثم يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف التنفيذ إلى جانب ركن الاستعجال حيث يترتب على غلق الصيدلية محل النزاع حرمان المدعية من مصدر رزقها وهي نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بعد ذلك بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إن البادي من الأوراق أن الترخـيص رقم 74 لسنة 1998 الذي حصلـت عليـه المـطعـون ضـدهـا بفـتـح الصـيدلـية مـوضوع الـنزاع صـدر بـتاريخ 14/7/1998، وأن المطعون ضدها قامت – وفقاً لما جاء بالمستندات المقدمة منها أمام محكمة أول درجة – بشراء كميات عن الأدوية باسم الصيدلية المرخص بها "صيدلية الدكتورة / فلورانس " بموجب فواتير صادرة عن عدد من شركات الأدوية وذلك خلال الفترة من 6/10/1998 حتى 9/1/1999، كما أنها قامت بإخطار مصلحة الضرائب في 26/12/1998 بمزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها، حيث قامت المصلحة المذكورة بفتح ملف ضريبي لها في ذات التاريخ وأجـرت معـاينة للصيدلية في 5/1/1999 ، كـذلك قـامـت بالتعـاقـد علـى تركـيب عــداد كهـربائي للصـيـدليـة في 3/1/1999 ، وهذه الإجراءات وإن لم تنهض دليلاً قاطعاً على مزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً والتي تنتهي في الحالة الماثلة في 14/1/1999 ، فهي على الأقل تعد بمثابة قرينة على هذه المزاولة يقع على عاتق الإدارة إثبات عكسها 00 ومن حيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على حافظة المستندات المقدمة من الجهة الإدارية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ، أنها قامت بإلغاء الرخصة الممنوحة للمطعون ضدها ، بمقولة إن المذكورة لم تخطر المنطقة الطبية بخطاب مسجل يفيد بدء نشاط الصيدلية خلال الفترة المحددة قانوناً وهي ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحصول على الرخصة وذلك دون أن يثبت قيام تلك الجهة بإجراء معاينة للصيدلية على الطبيعة وتحرير محضر بحالتها ، ودون بيان للسند القانوني الذي يلزم بالإخطار المنوه به ، ومن ثم فإن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه يضحى والحالة هذه غير مستمد – بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – من أصول تنتجه وتوصل إليه ماديا وقانونيا ، مما يتحقق معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه ، فضلاً عن تحقق ركن الاستعجال لما يترتب على استمرار تنفيذ القرار من نتائج يتعذر تداركها أخصها الحيلولة بين المطعون ضدها وحقها في ممارسة النشاط المرخص لها فيه والذي كرست له جهدها وأموالها ، الأمر الذي يتحتم معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

وإذ خلص الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذه النتيجة فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق ولا مطعن عليه ، مما يضحى معه الطعن الماثل غير قائم على أساس من القانون خليقاً بالرفض . 

ولا ينال من ذلك ما أثارته الجهة الطاعنة من أن الفواتير المقدمة من المطعون ضدها لم يتم إخطار إدارة السلام الطبية بها وأنها فواتير مزورة ، ذلك أنه ليس ثمة ما يلزم قانوناً بإخطار الإدارة بتلك الفواتير ، كما أن القول بالتزوير هو مجرد ادعاء لم تقدم الإدارة دليلاً عليه ولم توضح شواهده ، كذلك لا ينال مما سبق ما ذكرته الجهة الإدارية بشأن بطلان إجراءات إصدار التراخيص بناء على ما انتهت إليه تحقيقات النيابة الإدارية ، فذلك مردود بأن هذا البطلان المدعى به لم يكن هو السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء الترخيص ، وإنما السبب هو عدم مزاولة نشاط الصيدلية خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً على النحو سالف الذكر . وهو محل الطعن الماثل والجهة الإدارة وشأنها في اتخاذ ما تراه بصدد ما تثيره من مزاعم أخرى حول سلامة الترخيص وذلك كله وفقاً للقانون وتحت رقابة القضاء . 

( الطعن رقم 1233 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــــويض : 
77 ـ المبدأ : القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء لإختــلاف أساس كل منهما ، وأن صــدور القرار مشوب بعيب عــدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار :* 

تطبيق : " القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مسلتزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص والذي يقوم عليه ، وأن عيب عدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار ، فإذا كان القرار سليماً في مضونه محمولاً على أسبابه المبرِّرة له رغم مخالفة قاعدة الاختصاص أو الشكل فإنه لا يكون ثمة مجال للقضاء بالتعويض لآن القرار كان سيصدر على أية حال بذات المضمون لو أن تلك القاعدة قد روعيت 00 ولما كان القرار المطعون فيه وإن صدر من غير مختص بإصداره إلا أنه لا يقيم ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لم يصدر للطاعن ثمة ترخيص بالبناء حيث خلا ملف الطعن مما يفيد صدور هذا الترخيص ومن ثمَّ ينهار ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض وبالتالي يتعيَّن رفض طلب التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2801 لسنة 35 ق0عليا بجلسة 9/7/1995م منشور بمؤلف الوسيط في شرح اختصاصات مجلس الدولة ـ الجزء الأول ـ طبعة سنة 2000م ـ ص 527 وما بعدها للمستشار الدكتور / محمد ماهر أبو العينين ) 

ـ كما قضت في ذات المقام بأن : " قضاء التعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص الذي يقوم عليه 00 ذلك أن قضاء الإلغاء يقوم على عيب يصيب القرار الإداري في حين أن قضاء التعويض مناطه ضرورة توافر أركان مسئولية الإدارة عن قراراتها الإدارية من خطأ وضرر وعلاقة سببية بحيث لا تقوم مسئولية الإدارة إلا بوقوع خطأ من الإدارة في مسلكها وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر وتتوافر علاقة السببية بين خطأ الجهة الإدارية والضرر الذي لحق بصاحب الشأن بحيث يكون خطأ الإدارة هو السبب المباشر لما لحق بصاحب الشأن من ضرر فإذا تخلف ركن من أركان هذه المسئولية امتنع التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2497 لسنة 42ق 0 عليا بجلسة 2/4/2000م ـ الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــويض : 
78 ـ المبدأ : تقدير قيمة التعويض وإن كان من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِّن عناصره :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه ولئن كان تقدير التعويض من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِن في حكمها العناصر المكونة للضرر قانوناً والتي تدخل في حساب قيمة التعويض وإلا كان حكمها معيباً ، وأنه يجب على صاحب الشأن أن يقيم بكافة طرق الإثبات الدليل على ما حاق به من ضرر بكافة عناصره وأنواعه ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر من الدائرة الأولى في الطعون أرقام 3115 & 3137 & 3143 لسنة 40 ق0عليا بجلسة 23/8/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** إستقالة 0 المرض النفسى : 
79 ـ المبدأ : حق طالب الشرطة في ترك الدراسة بكلية الشرطة 0 قبول استقالته يمنع من إعادة قيده مرة أخرى بالكلية – المرض النفسي لا يعدد دفاعا لتقديم طلب الاستقالة :*

تطبيق : ومن حيث أن مفاد المادة 76 من اللائحة الداخلية لكلية الشرطة الصادرة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 864 لسنة 1976 المعدل بالقرار رقم 168 لسنة 1987 أن المشرع منح الطالب بكلية الشرطة الحرية التامة في ترك الدراسة بمحض إرادته واختياره حيث لا يجوز إجباره على مواصلة الدراسة بكلية لا يرغب في البقاء فيها أو إلزامه بنظم عسكري لم يستطيع التكيف معها إلا انه اشترط موافقة ولي الأمر أو من ينوب عنه إذا كان الطالب قاصرا حتى تكون هناك قسمة من الوقت للرأي والمشورة وتقدير الظروف من ولي الأمر الذي يكون اقدر على تفهم ظروف نجله 0 فإذا ما وقع الطالب وولي الأمر على طلب الاستقالة وقبلت فإنه لا يمكن إعادة قيد الطالب مرة أخرى بالكلية لأنه تركها بإرادته ويقضي من ثم القول بوجود إكراه أو ضغط وقع على الطالب لأنه لا يتصور وقوع إكراه على ولي الأمر ليوافق الطالب على تقديم طلب الاستقالة0

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بإصابة الطالب بمرض نفسي دفعه إلى تقديم الاستقالة ذلك أن المرض النفسي لو صح لا يعد في جميع الأحوال عيبا من عيوب الإرادة بل أن المريض النفسي في اغلب الأحوال إنسان كامل الأهلية وصحح الإرادة ويسأل عن تصرفاته مسئولية كاملة إلا في الحالات الشديدة التي يقر فيها الأطباء ذوي الخبرة أن المرض يسلب إرادة المريض ويدفعه دفعا إلى اتخاذ تصرفات معينة 0

(الطعن رقم 6213 لسنة 45 ق0عليا جلسة 28/8/2002 – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

*
* القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات:
80 ـ المبدأ : حق مجلس الجامعة في وضع القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات بالطلبات وتعديلها وفقا لما تراه محققا لصالح العام :*

تطبيق : "من حيث أن المشرع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 قد أنــاط بمجلس الجامعة سلطة وضع القواعـــد العامة المنظمة العمال الامتحانات بالكليات كما اسند إلى مجلس الكلية بما يشكله من لجان الممتحنين وضــع القواعد المنظمة العمال الامتحانات وتعرض على مجلس الكلية لإقرارها 0

ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مركز الطالب بالنسبة للجامعة هو مركز تنظيمي عام يجري تغييره في أي وقت واستبداله بتنظيم جديد وهذا التنظيم المستحدث يسري على الطالب بأثره المباشر ومن ثم فإن للجامعة وضع القواعد في شأن تصحيح الامتحانات وتطبيق قواعد الرأفة والتيسير على الطلاب كما أن لها الحق في تعديل هذه القواعد طبقا لما تراه محققا للصالح العام ضمانا لحق سياسة التعليم في الجامعة ولا يكون للطالب اصل حق في تطبيق قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية أخرى ولا تثريب على الجامعة إذا امتنعت عن تطبيق قواعد التيسير السابقة التي تم العدول عنها 0

(الطعن رقم 5685 لسنة 46 ق0عليا جلسة 27/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعليــــــــم : 
81 ـ المبدأ : عدم تقديم أصول كراسات الإجابة لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ـ بيان ذلك :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن عدم تقديم أصول الأوراق المطلوبة بسبب إعدامها أو ضياعها لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ، ما دام من الممكن التوصل إلى الحقيقة بطرق الإثبات الأخرى ، وتقديم العناصر التكميلية التي تفيد في مجموعها مع سائر القرائن والشواهد والدلائل على تكوين عقيدة المحكمة وقناعتها بشأن القرار المطعون فيه ."

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0عليا جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

[b]* قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب: 
82 ـ المبدأ : تصحيح أوراق الطالب ومنحه الدرجة المقررة عليها هي سلطة تقديرية تستقل بها الجهة الإدارية ـ حدود رقابة القضاء الإداري في هذا المجال :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على أن رقابة القضاء الإداري على قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب لا تمتد مدى صحة الإجابة في حد ذاتها أو مقدار الدرجة المستحقة على تلك الإجابة باعتبار أن هذا التقدير هو من صميم اختصاص الجهة المنوط بها أمر التصحيح بلا معقب عليها من القضاء الإداري إلا إذا شاب عملية التصحيح خطأ مادي في رصد أو جمع الدرجات أو ترك جزء من الإجابة دون أن يجرى عليه التصحيح "0

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )

( الطعن رقم 5658 لسنة 47 ق0ع جلسة 28/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب:
83 ـ المبدأ : حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب من طلبات أو معاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات – استثناء على ذلك حالة الضرورة القصوى – مناطها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة 87 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 354 لسنة 1991 قد وضع بها المشرع قاعدة عامة مؤداها عدم جواز تحويل ونقل وقيد الطلاب من جامعات غير خاضعة للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 إلى جامعات خاضعة له وذلك إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا على الحد الأدنى للقبول بالكلية المعنية في شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أعمالا لقاعدة المساواة بين الطلاب في فرض القبول بالكليات بأن يكون المجموع هو أساس المفاضلة بين الطلاب وأجاز المشرع لوزير التعليم وفي حالات الضرورة القصوى ولظروف غير متوقعة تحويل الطلاب على أن يصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرارا يحدد فيه القواعد والضوابط اللازمة للقبول وحالات الضرورة القصوى المشار إليها هي تلك التي تجعل الفرد في حالة لا يمكنه معها إدارة أموره بإرادته بل يضطر مرغما وبغير رغبة منه في سلوك سيل أمر أملته عليه حالة الضرورة وإبراز مثالين الحالة الضرورة القصوى الواردة بالنص المذكور هى حالتي الحرب وتقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية وترحيل الرعايا المصريين أما الحالة المرضية لوالدة الطاعن فلا تعد من حالات الضرورة المشار إليها وكان يكفي لمواجهتها إنهاء والده لعمله بدولة اليمن وعودته ووالدته للقاهرة وبقاء الطاعن لاستكمال دراسته بكلية طب صنعاء خاصة أنه يمكنه العيش بمفرده مع شئ من الجلد والمثابرة ومن ثم لا تتوافر حالة الضرورة القصوى والظروف غير المتوقعة المبررة بقبوله بكلية الطب القاهرة خلافا للقواعد العامة . 

( الطعن رقم 7316 لسنة 47 ق 0عليا – جلسة 2/7/2002م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :
84 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص المجلس الطبي لهيئة الشرطة في البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المجلس الطبي المتخصص لهيئة الشرطة هو الجهة الفنية الوحيدة التي تثبت لها صلاحية البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضـــاء هيئة الشرطة من عدمه والإلتفات عن أي تقارير صادرة من جهات طبية خاصة أياً كانت لصدورها عن جهة غير مختصة قانوناً بالبت في تلك المسألة الفنية لا يجوز التعقيب عليه ما دام قد إلتزم حدود القانون وضوابطه وخلا من شبهة الانحراف بالسلطة وإساءة استعمالها .

ومن حيث أن البادي من الأوراق أن نجل المطعون ضده قد حصل على الثانوية العامة وتقدم للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة ، وعند توقيع الكشف الطبي عليه انتهت اللجنة الطبية إلى عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب فتظلم من هذا القرار وأعيد الكشف الطبي عليه مرة أخرى بواسطة لجنة طبية أخرى فقررت ذات النتيجة وهي عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب ، وإذ استند القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من عدم قبول نجل المطعون للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة إلى قرار اللجنة الطبية المتضمن عدم لياقته صحياً ، فإنه يكون قد صدر بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون وقائماً على سببه الصحيح المبرر له حقاً وصدقا لا سيما وأن الأوراق قد خلت مما يفيد وقوع القرار المطعون فيه في شائبة الانحراف بالسلطة أو الجهة الإدارية قد أساءت استعمال سلطتها عند اتخاذها ذلك القرار وهو ما ينهار معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه . 

ولا ينال مما تقدم ما قدمه المطعون ضده من تقارير من مستشفيات حكومية رسمي وغير رسمي 00 ذلك أن القول الفصل في فيما إذا كان ما يعاني منه نجل المطعون ضده يجعله لائقاً كطالب بكلية الشرطة أو غير لائق لذلك هو اللجنة الطبية المشار إليها والموكل إليها قانوناً التثبت من استيفاء الطالب لشروط الليـــاقة الصحية للخدمة بكلية الشرطة ، إذ هي التي تستطيع أن تقــدِّر ما إذا كان ما يعاني منه الطالب يستقيم بطبيعة الدراسـة بكلية الشرطة وما بعــدها أو لا يستقيم في إطار مسئوليتها ، إذ لا تكفي بمجرد توقيع الكشف الطبي على نحو ما قدمه المطعون ضده في مستنداته . "

( الطعن رقم 1541 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 3/3/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 2612 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 4115 لسنة 47 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

*
* بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر: 
85 ـ المبدأ : لا إلزام على جهة الإدارة بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سناً معينة :*

تطبيق : " حيث تنص المادة (18) من دستور جمهورية مصر العربية الصادر سنة 1971م تنص على أن : " التعليم حق تكفله الدولة ، وهو إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى ، وتشرف على التعليم كله 000000000000" 

وتنص المادة الخامسة من قانون التعليـم رقـم 139لسنة 1981م والمعدّل بالقانون رقم 233لسنة1988م والقانون رقم 2لسنة 1994م تنـص على أن : " يحدد بقرار من وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم مدة السنة الدراسية وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة وصف ، والمواد الدراسية ، وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف ، وإقرار المناهج ، وعدد التلاميذ المقرر لكل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحانات ، والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد امتحانات الشهادات العامة 0000000000000" .

كما تنص المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون على أن : " يحدد وزير التعليم شروط وأحوال القبول في كل مرحلة تعليمية على أن يكون القبول في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي على أساس السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي أما القبول في المرحلة الثانوية فتكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس السن والمجموع الكلي للدرجات على مستوى المحافظة 0000000000000" .

وتنص المـادة (14) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " بمراعاة ما ورد بأحكام هذا القانون من أحكام خاصة يحدد وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم قبل الجامعي شروط اللياقة الطبية اللازمة للقبول في مختلف مراحل التعليم ونظم الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة والحوافز التشجيعية للتلاميذ ، ونظام التأديب والعقوبات التي توقَّع على التلاميذ وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان أو الحرمان منه ونظام إعادة القيد 00000 . " 

وتنص المـادة (15) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " التعليم الأساسي حق لجميع الأطفال المصريين الذين يبلغون السادسة من عمرهم ، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفيره لهم ويلزم الآباء وأولياء الأمور بتنفيذه ، 0000 ويتولى المحافظون كل في دائرة اختصاصه إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم وتنفيذ الإلزام بالنسبة لأولياء الأمور على مستوى المحافظة ، كما يصدرون القرارات اللازمة لتوزيع الأطفال الملتزمين على مدارس التعليم الأساس في المحافظة ، ويجوز في حالة وجود أماكن النزول بالسن إلى خمس سنوات ونصف وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالكثافة المقررة للفصل . " 

ومفاد نص المادة (18) من الدستور والسالفة الذكر أن التعليم في مصر من الحقوق العامة التي تكفلها الدولة للمواطنين ويخضع للإشراف الكامل لها ، بوصفه من مظاهر السيادة المطلقة على أراضيها وعلى رعايا الوطن ، وقد حرص الدستور على تقرير أن التعليم إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى . 

كما يبين من نصوص قانون التعليم رقم 139لسنة 1981م سالفة الذكر أن الدولة كفلت التعليم الإلزامي في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي وهي التي تضم مرحلتي التعليم الابتدائي والإعدادي وذلك لمدة ثماني سنوات تبدأ من السادسة ، ويتم حساب السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي ، وأن الإلزامية في هذه المرحلة من التعليم تقع على عاتق الدولة كما تقع على عاتق ولي الأمر ، ولم تتضمن نصوص القانون أية التزامات أخرى على كاهل الدولة سوى توفير فرصة التعليم في هذه المرحلة وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع والقواعد التي ينظمها قانون التعليم سواء ما تعلق منها بشروط اللياقة الطبية في مختلف مراحل التعليم ومدة الدراسة وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة والمواد الدراسية وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف وإقرار الناهج وعدد التلاميذ في كل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحان والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان والحرمان منه ونظم إعادة القيد 00 وهذا ما يستفاد منه أنه لا يوجد إلزام على الدولة بنقل الطالب من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى فصلها قانون التعليم والقرارات الوزارية الصادرة تنفيذا لأحكامه وذلك تحقيقا للغاية التي يستهدف القانون تحقيقها على مدى تسلسل وتعاقب المراحل المختلفة للعملية التعليمية من نظام النقل من صف إلى آخر ومن مرحلة إلى أخرى وصولا إلى الركيزة الأساسية من التعليم وهي بناء وإعداد وتأهيل الإنسان المصري ليكون عضواً فعالاً في المجتمع . 

ومن حيث أنه باستقراء نصوص مواد القرار الوزاري رقم 398لسنة 1998م فإن نصوصه لم تتضمن أحكاما أو قواعد تخالف أو تخــرج على المبادئ والأحوال سالفة البيان وليس في هذه النصوص أيضا ما يتضمن الإلزام بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى بل على العكس من ذلك فإن القرار الوزاري المشار إليه قد أجاز النقل من التمهيدي ـ ما قبل رياض الأطفال ـ بالمدارس الخاصة إلى الصف الأول برياض الأطفال بشروط محددة ، وبالمثل فقد أجاز النقل للأطفال الملتحقين بالصف الأول رياض الأطفال إلى الصف الثاني رياض الأطفال بذات الشـــــروط ، أما النص في الفقرة الأخــيرة من المـــــــادة الأولى من القرار المذكــور على عدم جواز قبــــــــول التلميذ الذي يبلــــغ السادسة من عمره في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي بفصول رياض الأطفال فلا يستفاد منه 

الالتزام بنقلهم من مرحلة رياض الأطفال إلى

المرحلة الابتدائية ، إنما الهدف من هذا النص حظر القيد في المرحلة السابقة على التعليم الأساسي لمن يكون سنه في أول أكتوبر السادسة من عمرهم أو جاوزوها ، أما القول بأن مفاد النص هو الإلزام بنقل من يبلغ الست سنوات إلى مرحلة التعليم الأساسي دون ضوابط أخرى فإنه قول يتجرد من المنطق السليم وللنص بغير ما يحتمل ويناقض الأهداف الحقيقية التي توخاها المشرع من قانون التعليم ألا وهي الإعداد الجيد للإنسان المصري القادر على الاعتماد على النفس وعلى خوض غمار الحياة والمشاركة في تحقيق أهداف التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في الدولة . "
( الطعن رقم 10421 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 9070 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10111 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 7632 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1818 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1837 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10328 لسنة46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة: 
86 ـ المبدأ : معيار مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية فأحد شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة عبئ إثباته يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية :*

تطبيق : حكمت دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بأنه يتعين على لجنة قبول الطلاب المشكلة وفقا للمادة 11 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء أكاديمية الشرطة وهي تمارس سلطاتها المقررة في المادة (2) من اللائحة الداخلية لأكاديمية الشرطة باستبعاد الطلبة الذين اجتازوا الاختبارات المقررة إذا لم تتوافر فيهم مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية أن يكون قرارها بالاستبعاد قائما على أسبابه المبررة ومستخلصا استخلاصا سائغا من أصول واقعية تبرره وتنتجه قانونا وان عبئ الإثبات في ذلك يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية .

ولا حاجة في ذلك بأن المشرع لم يلزم اللجنة بتسبيب قرارها لأن مثل هذا النص يتعلق بشكل القرار وعدم وجوده لا يعني إعفاء الإدارة من أن يكون قرارها هائما على سببه باعتبار أن ركن السبب هو أحد أركان القرار الإداري ويمثل الحالة الواقعية أو القانونية التي استندت إليها في إصدار القرار ولا يجوز في هذا المقام افتراض قيام القرار على سبب صحيح لأنه في ضوء ما فصله القانون واللائحة الداخلية من شروط وضوابط ومعايير للقبول يكون من شأن توافر هذه الشروط والمعايير في حق الطالب الماثل أمام اللجنة أن تزحزح قرينة الصحة المفترضة في قيام قرار اللجنة على أسبابه وتنقل عبئ الإثبات فيما قام عليه قرار للاستبعاد من أسباب جديدة ومغايرة على عاتق اللجنة وليس على عاتق الطالب 0

( الطعن رقم 1012 لسنة 45 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2002- دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** التقادم الطويل:
87 ـ المبدأ : تسقط دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون بمضي خمسة عشر سنة :
ـ حق الملكية الخاصــة من الحقوق الخاصــة ولا ينــدرج تحت نص المادة 57 من الدستور :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن دائرة توحيد المبادئ قضت بجلسة 15/12/1985 بأن دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون تسقط بمضي خمسة عشر سنة – ومن حيث أن جهة الإدارة دفعت أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري أثناء نظر الدعوى بطلب التعويض أمامها بسقوط الحق المطالب فيه بالتقادم الطويل استثناءا لحكم المادة 374 من القانون المدني ولما كان القرار الإداري الذي يمثل ركن الخطأ قد صدر عام 1966 ولم يقيم الطاعن دعواه بطلب التعويض عنه إلا في 8/8/1994م فيكون قد أقامها بعد أن سقط الحق في التعويض بافتراض قيامه كما أنه يكون قد أقامها بعد أكثر من خمس عشر سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار رقم 18 لسنة 1974 الصادر من جهاز تصفية الحراسات بالإفراج عن أرضه وتسليمها له فإنه يكون قد أقام دعواه بعد أن أدركه حكم التقادم المسقط المنصوص عليه في المادة 383 من القانون المدني . ولا يغير من ذلك ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من الرد على هذا الدفع برفضه مستندا في ذلك إلى حكم المادة 57 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء . فإن هذا الذي ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه غير سديد ذلك أن النص في المادة 57 من الدستور مفاده أن الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرفة الحياة الخاصة أو غيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية والمدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم ولما كان حق الملكية الخاصة من الحقوق الخاصة فإنه لا يندرج تحت نص المادة (57) من الدستور. 

ومن حيث ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإذا كان الطاعن لم يتم دعواه بطلب التعويض عن القرار الجمهوري رقم 2656 لسنة 1966 إلا بتاريخ 8/8/1994 فتكون دعواه قد أقيمت بعد أن سقط الحق بالتعويض المطالب فيها مما يتعين الحكم برفضها. 

(الطعنين رقمي 3449 & 3769 لسنة 44 ق 0عليا – جلسة 3/5/2003م ـ الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعويض عن قرار اعتقال : 
88 ـ المبدأ : لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بانتفاء القرار الإداري في دعوى التعويض عن قرار اعتقال , حيث أن الانتفاء يتناسب فقط مع دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط قيام مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن التعويض عن قراراتها غير المشروعة , هو توافر أركان المسئولية المدنية المتمثلة فى الخطأ والضرر وعلاقة السببية بينهما .

ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الخطأ : فإن من المقرر أن الأصل فى عبء الإثبات أنه يقع على عاتق المدعى عملا بنص المادة (1) من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية رقم 25 لسنة 1968 والذى يجرى على أنه " على الدائن إثبات الالتزام وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه " إلا أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه لا يستقيم الأخذ بهذا الأصل فى مجال المنازعات الإدارية بالنظر إلى أن الجهة الإدارية هى غالبا ما تحتفظ بالأوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالنزاع والمنتجة فيه نفيا وإثباتا , ولهذا إذا نكلت الجهة الإدارية عن تقديم ما لديها من أوراق لازمة للفصل فى الدعوى فإن نكولها هذا يعد قرينة لصالح المدعى تلقى عبء الاثبات على عاتق الحكومة، بيد أن هذه القرينة وقد جاءت على خلاف الأصل وتعد بمثابة استثناء من هذا الأصل , فإن مجال إعمالها يكون مقيدا بحالة سكوت الجهة الإدارية وصمتها التام فى الرد على الدعوى أو اتخاذها موقفا سلبيا إزاء تقديم المستندات الحاسمة فى الدعوى , ومن ثم فإذا نشطت هذه الجهة وقامت بالرد على الدعوى وقدمت ما فى حوزتها من أوراق ومستندات متعلقة بها , فإن عبء الإثبات يعود إلى أصله المقرر وهو التزام المدعى بإثبات دعواه , وإلا أضحت الدعوى فاقدة لسندها القانونى خليقة بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه تأسيسا على ذلك , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى ( الطاعن ) قد أقام دعواه المطعون على حكمها , مختصما رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الدفاع ورئيس المخابرات العامة , وطالبا الحكم بإلزامهم بالتعويض عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء القرار الصادر باعتقاله خلال الفترة من 21/4/1976 حتى 15/11/1967, ولدى تداول الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى قدم المدعى عليهم حافظة مستندات طويت على صور المكاتبات المرسلة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة ردا على الدعوى , بما يفيد أنه لم يصدر منهم أى قرار باعتقال المدعى خلال الفترة المشار إليها وليس لديهم أية معلومات أو مستندات تخص موضوع الدعوى , ومن ثم وإذ أخفق المدعى فى تقديم الدليل على صحة ادعائه الاعتقال خلال الفترة من 21/4/1967 حتى 15/11/1967 بموجب إجراء أو قرار صادر من المدعى عليهم أو أحدهم , فإن ركن الخطأ الموجب لعقد مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن تعويضه يضحى غير متوافر فى الدعوى , مما تنهار معه هذه المسئولية , وبالتالى تصبح دعواه مفتقرة لسندها القانونى حرية بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه ولئن كانت النتيجة التى خلص إليها الحكم المطعون فيه – وهى عدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإدارى – تتلاقى فى الأثر والغاية مع النتيجة السابقة , إلا أنه لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بهذه النتيجة , وذلك لكونها تناسب فقط دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض التى انصبت عليها طلبات المدعى , مما كان يتعين معه على محكمة أول درجة أن تقضى برفض الدعوى وليس بعدم قبولها , الأمر الذى ترى معه المحكمة أنه لا مناص من القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء مجددا بقبول الدعوى شكلا لتعلقها بحرية من الحريات العامة التى كفل الدستور عدم سقوط الحقوق المتعلقة بها بالتقادم وبرفضها موضوعا للأسباب سالفة البيان .

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لاستناد الطاعن إلى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعوى رقم 6214 لسنة 38 ق بجلسة 4/12/1988 فيما قضى به من تعويض لمن يزعم أنه أحد زملائه الذين اعتقلوا معه فى ذات الفترة المطالب بالتعويض عنها , ذلك أن ثبوت اعتقال هذا الزميل بناء على الحكم المذكور لا يعنى بالضرورة ثبوت اعتقال الطاعن خاصة وأن الحكم لم يتضمن أية إشارة إلى اسمه , وأن الجهة الإدارية المختصة وهى المخابرات العامة قد أقرت صراحة فى تلك الدعوى بأنها اعتقلت المدعى فى حين أنكرت ذلك فى الدعوى المقامة من الطاعن , إلى جانب أن حجية الحكم مقصورة على أطرافه , كما أنه لا وجه أيضا لما ذهب إليه الطاعن من جحد للمستندات الضوئية المقدمة من جهة الإدارة , ذلك أن هذه المستندات – وهى عبارة عن مكاتبات صادرة من جهة الإدارة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة بشأن الرد على الدعوى – لا تعدو أن تكون إفادة أو دفاعاً من جانب الإدارة , ولا تندرج فى مفهوم المستندات التى عناها المشرع فى قانون الإثبات والتى تقبل الجحد والإنكار .

( الطعن رقم 1198 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

[b]* تعويض عن قرار اعتقال

89 ـ المبدأ : لا تملك المحكمة أن تتعدى صريح طلبات الخصوم والعبرة تكون بالطلبات الختامية .
ـ تقدير التعويض هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها :[/b]

" ومن حيث إن نطاق الطعن الماثل اقتصر على شق الحكم الطعين القاضى بتعويض المطعون ضدهم عن الضرر المادى الموروث وأقيم على سبب وحيد تنعى به الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة على الحكم محل الطعن بأنه قضى بأكثر مما طلبه الخصوم فى الدعوى وهو ما يعيبه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فإنه من المقرر طبقاً لما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه من الأصول المسلمة فى فقه المرافعات أن العبرة فى تحديد طلبات الخصم هى بما يطلب الحكم له به على وجه صريح وجازم وتتقيد المحكمة بطلبات الخصوم الختامية , ولا عبرة بالطلبات التى تضمنتها صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى مادام المدعى لم يحل فى مذكرته الختامية إليها وكان المستقر أيضاً أن المدعى هو الذى يحدد نطاق دعواه وطلباته أمام القضاء , ولا تملك المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تتعداها , فإذا هى قضت بشئ لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه , فإنها تكون بذلك قد تجاوزت حدود سلطاتها وخالفت قاعدة أصلية من قواعد قانون المرافعات توجب على القاضى التقيد فى حكمه بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه ولا يتجاوز نطاقها وإلا كان حكمه مشوباً بعيب الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون ، الأمر الذى يصمه بالبطلان ، ويتعين من ثم القضاء بإلغائه لهذا السبب ، أما إذا التزمت المحكمة بالنظر فى الطلبات الصريحة الجازمة للخصوم فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه، وهى مدركة حقيقة ما قدم إليها خلال مراحل نظر الدعوى من طلبات وعالمة بأنها تقضى فى الطلبات الختامية للخصوم ، فإنه لا وجه للنعى على الحكم الذى أصدرته بقضائه بغير ما يطلب الخصوم.

وقد سبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت بأن الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يعيد طرح المنازعة فى الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها، ويفتح الباب أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتزن الحكم المطعون فيه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التى تعيبه أو أصاب صحيح حكم القانون فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها فتقضى بإلغائه أو تعديله – حسب الأحوال – فى الحالة الأولى أو بتأييده فى الحالة الأخرى.

ومن حيث إنه بتطبيق ما تقدم على وقائع النزاع الماثل، فإنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدهم أقاموا دعواهم موضوع الطعن الماثل طالبين فى ختامها الحكم / بإلزام المدعى عليهم متضامنين بأن يؤدوا لهم المبلغ المناسب تعويضاً عن الأضرار المادية والأدبية التى لحقتهم نتيجة اعتقال مورثهم من 25/8/1954 إلى 5/11/1970 والمصروفات – وأثناء سير الدعوى أودع الحاضر عن المدعين بجلسة 9/4/2000 صحيفة معلنة بتصحيح شكل الدعوى وذلك بإدخال ورثة المدعى السادس الذى توفى أثناء نظر الدعوى – ومتضمنة أن قرارات الاعتقال قد ألحقت بمورثهم وبأسرته أضرارًا مادية وأدبية بالغة موضحة بهذه الصحيفة والتى تضمنت تعديلاً لطلباتهم شارحة لسندهم القانونى والواقعى لهذا التعديل مختتمة بطلب التعويض المناسب لما أصابه من أضرار مادية وأدبية من جراء اعتقاله مدة طويلة وتكرار قرارات الاعتقال واستمرار اعتقاله بصورة متواصلة لمدد طويلة.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت أن ثمة خلافاً بين الطلبات الأصلية التى وردت فى ختام صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى والطلبات المعدلة سالف الذكر وكان الثابت أن الحكم المطعون فيه أشار إلى هذه الطلبات المعدلة والختامية وتناولها بالمناقشة فى أسبابه وارتكن عليها فى قضائه المطعون فيه ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم بالنظر فى الطلبات الختامية فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها، وتقيد بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه من الخصوم ، الأمر الذى يجعل النعى على هذا الحكم بأنه قضى بما لم يطلبه المطعون ضدهم فى دعواهم يفتقر إلى سند صحيح قانونا وواقعاً ويتعين من ثم القضاء برفض الطعن.

ولما كان ما تقدم , وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم صحيح حكم القانون فيما قضى به والأسباب التى أقيم عليها كافية لحمل قضائه ولم يشبه خطأ أو عوار يفسده ولم يأت تقرير الطعن بأوجه نعى يمكن معها إجابة الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة إلى طلباتها , الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها بحسبان - وطبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها حيث إنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة , فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ الإدارة , شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة ومافاته من كسب , فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض .

( الطعن رقم 10321 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 15/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــــويض : 
90 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ الصفة في الدعوى ـ مناط مسؤلية جهة الإدارة :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه عن طلب الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى أصلاً لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع فإنه لما كان من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الاختصام فى الدعوى الإدارية يجب أن يكون موجها إلى الجهة الإدارية التى أصدرته باعتبارها الأدرى بمضمونة والأعرف بالأسباب التى دعت إليه , وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن مورث المطعون ضدهم قد اعتقل بقرار رئيس الجمهورية ( الطاعن الأول ) وقام الطاعن الثانى ( وزير الداخلية بصفته ) بتنفيذ هذا القرار , وليس فى الأوراق دور لوزير الدفاع بصفته فى هذا الموضوع , فمن ثم يغدو اختصامه اختصاما لغير ذى صفة , الأمر الذى يتعين معه القضاء بذلك , وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه ويتعين معه القضاء بالغائه فيما تضمنه من قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع بصفته والقضاء مجدداً بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة له .

ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإنه من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يتعين لقيام مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة عنها وجود خطأ فى جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع , وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة سببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

( الطعن رقم 5201 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــويض : 
91 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ سلطة المحكمة في تقدير التعويض ـ مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة

ـ عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن أساس مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة منها وجود خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع لعيب من العيوب المنصوص عليها فى قـانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 وأن يترتب عليه ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة لركن الخطأ فإن الثابت من مطالعة الأوراق أن المطعون ضده قد تم اعتقاله فى المدة من 22/11/1976 وحتى 22/11/1977 ولم يثبت بأدلة توافر سبب لاعتقاله , سواء بوصفه خطراً على الأمن أو النظام العام أو كان ذلك بناء على قرار قضائى أو تنفيذاً لحكم قضائى – وإنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه جهة الإدارة فى تقرير طعنها رقم 5725 لسنة 46 ق عليا من أن المطعون ضده المذكور لم يقدم أى دليل على اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ذلك أن ما ساقته جهة الإدارة سلباً تبريراً لادعائها بعدم توافر الخطأ فى جانبها لعدم إقامة المدعى الدليل على صدور قرار باعتقاله لا يستقيم مع ما ورد بالشهادة الصادرة من قسم شئون المسجونين قطاع مصلحة السجون بوزارة الداخلية المرفقة بحافظة مستندات هيئة قضايا الدولة المودعة أمام محكمة أول درجة بجلسة 7/11/1999 والتى تفيد أن تاريخ بدء حبس المذكور هو 22/11/1976 وكان الثابت من مطالعة شهادة من واقع الجدول ـ صادرة من إدارة المدعى العام العسكرى / فرع التحقيقات الخاصة المرفقة بحافظة مستندات المدعى المودعة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بجلسة 16/1/2000 ـ ولم تنكرها جهة الادارة أن المدعى اتهم فى القضية رقم 6 لسنه 1977 أمن دولة عسكرية عليا بتهمة خطف وقتل الدكتور الذهبى ـ والتى وقعت أحداثها عام 1977 وصدر الحكم ضده بجلسة 30/11/1977 بمعاقبته بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة عشر سنوات وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ثمة سببا يبرر اعتقالها للمدعى فى 22/11/1976، كما خلت الأوراق من أى دليل على اقتراف المدعى أية واقعة أو قيامه بأى نشاط يستدل منه على خطورته على الأمن والنظام العام خلال الفترة المذكورة ومن ثم تكون قد امتنعت أسباب الاعتقال وموجباته قانونا مما يصم قرار اعتقاله بعدم المشروعية مما يشكل ركن الخطأ فى مسئولية الإدارة بالتعويض عن قراراتها الإدارية غير المشروعة وقد ترتب على هذا الخطأ إلحاق الضرر المادى والأدبى بالمدعى المطالب بالتعويض عنه0

ـ جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بحسب ما نراه مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى، بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض، متى قامت أسبابه من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وهى تقدر التعويض تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم اليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطا بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة شاملا ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر مادام هذا التقدير سائغا ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجة ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئا مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه، وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها0

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت إن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق للطاعن الذى رآه جابرا للأضرار التى أصابته من جراء اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ، وكان هذا التعويض مناسبا للفترة التى قضاها فى الاعتقال ولم يقدم الطاعن أى دليل على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها تعويضا، كما لم يتضمن طعنه أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحا على محكمة أول درجة ولم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقه يقتضى تعويضه بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بإلزام جهة الإدارة بان تؤدى للمدعى تعويضا عن تلك الأضرار مقداره خمسة آلاف جنيها والمصروفات ، فإنه يكون قد صادف الحق والصواب فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمله ولم يأت الطاعن بأوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إلى طلباته، وعليه يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم من قبل المدعى ومن قبل الحكومة ـ كليهما فى غير محله وعلى غير أساس سليم من القانون 

ـ لما كان من المقرر عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية ، وأن تقرير هذه المسئولية أمر متروك تقديره للمشرع الدستورى ، وإذ لم تتقرر تلك المسئولية ومن ثم فان مطالبة الطاعن المذكور بتعويضه عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء صدور الحكم القضائى المشار إليه لا يساندها سند من القانون ، ولا يتسع لهذه المحكمة سوى الالتفات عما طلبه الطاعن فى هذا الصدد."

( الطعنين رقمي 5668 و5725 لسنة 46 القضائية عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية:
92 ـ المبدأ : مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التي تصدرها : 
ـ تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التى تصدرها هو قيام خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإداري غير مشروع بسبب عيب لحقه من عيوب عدم المشروعية المنصوص عليها فى قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972، وأن يحيق بصاحب الشأن ضرر، وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر، فركن الخطأ يتمثل فى صدور قرار من الإدارة بالمخالفة للقانون، وركن الضرر يقصد به الأذى المادى أو الأدبى الذى يلحق صاحب الشأن من جراء صدور القرار، وعلاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر تؤكد وتفيد أنه لولا الخطأ المنسوب للإدارة ما تحقق الضرر على النحو الذى حدث به, ويجب على المضرور أن يبين عناصر الضرر المادى والأدبى التى يطالب على أساسها بالتعويض ويقــع على عاتقه عبء إثبــات حجم الأضرار التى حاقت به.

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة من القول بانتفاء ركن الخطأ فى جانب الإدارة بدعوى أن القرارين المطعون فيهما قد صدرا مشروعين فى ظل العمل بأحكام المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى وأن العبرة عند بحث مشروعية القرار الإداري بوقت صدوره لا بما يطرأ عليه بعد ذلك وذلك على النحو الوارد بتقرير طعنها رقم 3437 لسنة 36 ق.عليا ذلك أن واقعاً قانونياً قد تكشف منشؤه وقوامه الحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 56 لسنة 6ق. دستورية بجلسة 21/6/1986 ويقضى بعدم دستورية المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى – والتى كانت تقضى بأنه لا يجوز الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية – لكل من اشترك فى قيادة الأحزاب أو إدارتها وذلك قبل 23 يوليو سنة 1952 ما عدا الحزب الوطنى والحزب الاشتراكى، ومتى كان ذلك وكان الأصل فى الأحكام القضائية أنها كاشفة وليست منشئة، إذ هى لا تستحدث جديداً ولا تنشئ مراكز أو أوضاعاً لم تكن موجودة من قبل، بل إنها تكشف عن حكم الدستور أو القانون الأمر الذى يستتبع أن يكون للحكم بعدم الدستورية أثر رجعى كنتيجة حتمية لطبيعته الكاشفة، فضلاً عن أن نص المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قضى بعدم جواز تطبيق النص المقضى بعدم دستوريته من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشر الحكم بعدم الدستورية فى الجريدة الرسمية، ومن ثم بات متعيناً على قاضى الموضوع - إعمالاً لهذا النص - ألا ينزل حكم القانون المقضى بعدم دستوريته على المنازعة المطروحة عليه.

ومن حيث إنه بالترتيب على ما نشأ من واقع قانونى كشف عنه حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليه يكون القراران المطعون فيهما الصادران من المدعى العام الاشتراكى بتاريخ 12/6/1978 بحرمان مورثى الطاعنين فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق.عليا من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية تطبيقاً لنص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 سالف الذكر – وهما القراران موضوع النزاع الماثل – قد افتقدا السند القانونى الذى مصدره نص تشريعى قضى بعدم دستوريته مما يصم هذين القرارين بعدم المشروعية الأمر الذى يتحقق به ركن الخطأ فى المسئولية الإدارية الذى يستوجب مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن تعويض الضرر المترتب عنهما.

ومن حيث إنه لا محاجة فيما ذهب إليه الطاعنان فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق. عليا من أن محكمة أول درجة أجحفت بحقوق مورثيهما بتقديرها للتعويض المستحق لهما عن الأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء القرارين المطعون فيهما بمبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه – ذلك أنه طبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى , بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض- متى قامت أسبابه - من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها، لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وعليها وهى تقدر التعويض أن تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم إليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة، شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير قيمة التعويض، وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر، مادام هذا التقدير سائغاً ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجه ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئاً مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك، وكان الثابت أن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق لمورثى الطاعنين الذى رآه جابراً للأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء حرمانهما من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية نتيجة صدور القرارين المطعون فيهما، وكان هذا التعويض مناسباً للفترة التى عاشاها محرومين من المشاركة فى الحياة العامة ومباشرة حقوقهما السياسية ومتكافئاً مع الأضرار التى أصابتهما نتيجة هذا العدوان الصارخ و الافتئات السافر من جانب جهة الإدارة على حقوقهما السياسية التى كفلها الدستور، ولم يقدم الطاعنان ثمة دليلاً على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها، كما لم يتضمن تقرير طعنهما أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحاً على محكمة أول درجة، فضلاً عن أنه لم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقهما يقتضى تعويضهما بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

ولما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد جاء صحيحاً فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمل قضائه وقد التزم صحيح حكم القانون ولم يَشٌبْه خطأ أو عوار يفسده وأن ما ساقه كل طاعن من أوجه نعى فى تقرير طعنه لا تنال من سلامة الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يستند إلى أوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إليه ومن ثم يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض ، الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتحيل إلى ما جاء فيه سواء فى بيان وقائع الدعوى أو فى الأسباب التى قام عليها، وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها.

(الطعنين رقمي 3373 و 3437 لسنة 36 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** توصيــل مرافــــق :
93 ـ المبدأ : صلاحية العقار لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وكونه غير آيل للسقوط حتى وإن كان يستلزم الصيانة والترميم هو مناط توصيل تلك المرافق :* 

تطبيق : من حيث إن الثابت فى يقين المحكمة من مطالعة مستندات الدعوى أن قرار الإزالة الصادر بتاريخ 19/6/1986 قد تضمن إزالة العقار الكائن بحارة لطفى المتفرعة من شارع البلدية ملك مصطفى إبراهيم أحمد لطف , ولم يكن مورث الطاعن طرفا فى هذا القــرار , هذا فضلاً عما أثبته الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى فى تقـريره المؤرخ فى 8/10/1994 من أن العقار موضوع الدعوى صالح لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وأنه غير آيل للسقوط , ويستلزم الصيانة والترميم الأمر الذى يغدو معه القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن توصيل هذه المرافق لمنزل مورث الطاعن قد صدر بالمخالفة للقانون متعينا القضاء بإلغائه , مع ما يترتب على ذلك من الآثار .

( الطعن رقم 9836 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 28/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تخصيص وحدة سكنية : 
94 ـ المبدأ : إخفــاء واقعـــة جوهرية من شأنها أن تؤثر في استحقاق الوحدة السكنية وتجعل القرار فاقداً لشرط صحته ـ أثر ذلك ـ جواز سحبه في أي وقت دون التقُّد بميعاد :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه وقد أخفى المطعون ضده عن الجهة الإدارية حقيقة تملكه لعقار من والده ومن ثلاثة أدوار بالخانكة ، ومن ثم فإن قرار تخصيص وحدة سكنية له يكون فاقداً لشرط صحته لإخفاء المطعون ضده لواقعة جوهرية تؤثر في استحقاقه للوحدة السكنية وكان من شأن إظهار تلك الواقعة حجب هذه الوحــــدة عنه حتماً ومن ثم يكون قرار التخصيص وقد صدر بناء على غش فلا تلحقه حصانة ويجوز للجهة الإدارية سحبه وفي أي وقت دون التقيد بميعاد بحيث يكون القرار الصادر باسترداد الشقة التي خصصت للمطعون ضده قد قام على سبب صحيح قانوناً ويكون طلب وقف التنفيذ غير قائم بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أساس سليم من القانون ومن ثم جديراً بالرفض ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكمها في الطعن رقم 1681 لسنة 43 ق0عليا والصادر بجلسة 13/2/2000م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــ

** تخصيص أمـــــــلاك دولة :
95 ـ المبدأ : ميعاد الطعن في القرار الإداري بعد تقديم التظلم :
ـ دفع مقدم الثمن لشراء أراضي الدولة لا يمنع الجهة الإدارية من تخصيصها :*

ومن حيث إن المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 قد حددت ميعاد رفع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار الإداري بأنه ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار أو إعلان صاحب الشأن به ، وجعلت التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه قاطعاً لميعاد رفــع الدعوى إلى أن يبت في التظلم أو ينقضي الميعاد المقرر للبت فيه دون أن تجيب عليه جهة الإدارة بالقبول أو الرفض ، فإذا ما تظلم صاحب الشأن خـــلال الميعاد المقرر وهو ستون يوماً من تاريخ علمه بالقرار ، ومضت المدة المقررة للبت في التظلم – وهي ستون يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه – دون الرد على التظلم من قبل جهة الإدارة ، امتد ميعاد رفــع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المتظلم منه ليصبح مائة وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ التظلم . 

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 بأيلولة قطعة الأرض محل النزاع لمديرية التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها – صدر بتاريخ 29/4/1995 ، وأن الطاعنين قرروا أنهم علموا به – حسبما جاء بصحيفة دعواهم – في 1/6/1995 ، وتظلموا منه إلى محافظ البحيرة في 3/6/1995 بموجب التظلم المرسل عن طريق مكتب بريد دمنهور الرئيسي برقم 1065 ، وقد تم استلام هذا التظلم من الجهة المرسل إليها في 5/6/1995 وفقاً لما جاء بالإيصال والمظروف المودعين حافظة مستندات الطاعنين المقدمة أمام هذه المحكمة والتي لم تعقب عليها جهة الإدارة ، ومن ثم فإنه يحق للطاعنين إقامة الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه حتى أوائل شهر أكتوبر 1995 ، وإذ أقام الطاعنون دعواهم الماثلة بتاريخ 28/9/1995 فإنها تكون قد أقيمت خلال الميعاد المقرر قانوناً ، ومن ثم فإنها تكون مقبولة شكلاً .

وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه غير هذا المذهب وقضى بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، فإنه يكون قد أخفق في قضائه ولم يصادف صحيح حكم القانون ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه . 

ولا ينال من ذلك أن تكون حافظة المستندات المشار إليها لم تودع بالدعوى أو لم تكن تحت نظر محكمة القضاء الإداري ، ذلك أن الثابت من عريضة الدعوى أن المدعين (الطاعنين) قد ذكروا صراحة أنهم بادروا إلى التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه بعد أن علموا به في أول يونيه عام 1995 ، وقدمـوا صورة هـذا التظلـم ضمن حـافظة مستنداتهم المقـدمة إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، كما أشاروا في مذكرة دفاعهم المقدمة إلى المحكمة بجلسة 16/3/1998 أنهم أرسلوا التظلم عن طريق البريد ، كما أشار الحكم المطعون فـيه إلى ذلك صـراحـة فـي أسبـابـه ، مما كان يتعيـن معـه على محكـمة أول درجـة – تحقيقاً لدفاع الطاعنين – أن تكلفهم بتقديم الدليل على ما يفيد صحة التظلم وألا تأخذ بإنكار جهة الإدارة له إلا بعد أن يعجز المدعون عن تقديم هذا الدليل ، إلا أضحى حكمها معيباً مستوجب الإلغاء .

ومن حيث إن الطعن مهيأ للفصل في موضوعه . 

ومن حيث إنه يبين من الإطلاع على أحكام المادتين 874 &970 من القانون المدني ، أن المشرع قد نص على أن الأراضي غير المزروعة التي لا مالك لها تكون ملكاً للدولة ، وأنه لا يجوز تملك هذه الأراضي أو وضع اليد عليها إلا بترخيص من الدولة وفقاً للوائح ، كما لا يجوز تملك الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص العامة أو كسب أي حق عيني على هذه الأموال بالتقادم ، وأنه يحظر التعدي على تلك الأموال وإلا كان للوزير المختص حق إزالته إدارياً ، كما يبين أيضاً من استقراء أحكام القوانين أرقام 100 لسنة 1964 بتنظيم تأجيـر العقارات المملوكـة للدولة ملكية خاصة والتصرف فيها و 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية و 7 لسنة 1991 في شأن بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة الخاصة ، أن المشرع قد نظم بموجب هذه التشريعات إجراءات وقواعد إدارة أملاك الدولة الخاصة واستغلالها وكيفية التصرف فيها سواء بالبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع أو غيرها من الوسائل المنصوص عليها في هذه التشريعات ، كما أحاط تلك الأملاك بسياج قوي من الحماية القانونية يضمن عدم التعدي عليها أو غصبها ، إذ حظر على أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يحوز أو يضع يده بأية صفة كانت على العقارات الداخلة في ملكية الدولة الخاصة إلا وفقاً لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ونص على أنه مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 970 من القانون المدني يقع باطلاً كل تصرف أو تقرير لأي حق عيني أو تأجير يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ولا يجوز شهره وأجاز لكل ذي شأن أن يطلب الحكم بهذا البطلان ، بل أوجب على المحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها ولو لم يدفع بالبطلان أحد من الخصوم . 

ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد اطّرد على أن وضع اليد على أرض مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة ، يجب أن يستوي على سند من القانون يدرأ عنه صفة التعدي ، بأن يخول صاحبه حق بسط يده عليها أو حيازته لها ، مثل عقد بيع ولو ابتدائياً أو عقد إيجار بها ، وأنه لا يكفي في مقام هذا السند القانوني لوضع اليد المشروع مجرد وجود إرهاصات تعاقد أو اتخاذ إجراءات ممهدة له من قبل أن تتوج بعقد يخول وضع اليد ، حتى ولو شكلت هذه المقدمات وعداً بالتعاقد ، وذلك لصراحة نص المادة 102 من القانون المدني على أن الوعد بالتعاقد لا يقوم مقام العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلا بمقتضى حكم حائز لقوة الشيء المقضي به .

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق وما ورد بدفاع الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها ولم يدحضه الطاعنون ، أن أرض النزاع هي من الأملاك الأميرية للدولة ( الوحدة المحلية لقـرية أبـو الشقـاف مركز حوش عـيسى بمحافـظة البحيرة ) وكانت تستغـل كمطار زراعي لرش القطن حتى عام 1985 ، وأن الطاعنين لم يقدموا ما يفيد أن وضع يدهم على هذه الأرض كان نتيجة لعقد بيع أو عقد إيجار مبرم بينهم وبين الجهة المالكة لهذه الأرض ، بل على العكس تبين أن ما قام به بعض المختصين بمنطقة فرهاش الزراعية التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية من الشروع في بيع الأرض محل التداعي ، كان محل تحقيق النيابة الإدارية في القضية رقم 980 لسنة 1986 والتي انتهت فيها النيابة إلى إدانة هؤلاء المختصين عما نسب إليهم من مخالفات في هذا الصدد ، وأوصت بوقف إجراءات البيع ، كما تبين أن الطاعنين سبق أن أقاموا الدعوى المدنية رقم 956 لسنة 1986 أمام محكمة دمنهور الابتدائية لمنع تعرض الجهة الإدارية لهم في حيازتهم للأرض موضوع النزاع ، وبتاريخ 7/11/1990 قضت المحكمة المذكورة بعدم قبول الدعوى استناداً إلى أن أرض النزاع مملوكة للدولة ولا يجوز وضع اليد عليها أو اكتساب ملكيتها بمضي المدة (التقادم) ، وقد أصبح هذا الحكم نهائياً بشطب الاستئناف المرفوع عليه وعدم تجديده . 

ومـن حيث إنـه ترتيبـاً على ذلك ، فـإن مـا تضمنـه القـرار المطعـون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 – من تخصيص الأرض محل النزاع لوزارة التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها ، لا يكون والحالة هذه قد مس أي حق أو مركز قانوني ثابت للطاعنين على تلك الأرض في تاريخ صدور القرار المذكور ، ومن ثم يكون ما نعاه الطاعنون على هذا القرار من مخـالفـة للـقانـون - لأنـه تعرض لأرض مملوكـة لـهـم – بلا سنـد مـن الـواقـع أو القانون ، مما يضحى معه طلب إلغـاء هـذا القـرار فاقداً لسنده القانوني خليقاً بالرفض . 

وجدير بالذكر أنه لا محاجة فيما قدمه الطاعنون من مستندات تمثلت في صور إيصالات سداد بعض مبالغ على ذمة مقدم ثمن شراء الأرض المتنازع عليها أو المصاريف الإدارية ، ومكاتبات صادرة عن مراقبة شمال البحيرة للتعاونيات التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية بشأن بيع الأرض لواضعي اليد عليها ، وبطاقات بالحيازة الزراعية ، وكشوف ومحاضر تفيد وضع يد الطاعنين على أرض النزاع ، ذلك أن دلالة هذه المستندات لا تخرج عن كونها حاملة لوقائع وإجراءات تمهيدية سابقة على التعاقد وهي بذلك لا تنتج أي أثر قانوني يحتج به في مواجهة الإدارة ما لم تتوج بعقد أو قرار نهائي بالبيع عند توافر شروطه في الطاعنين ، بل إن تقديم الطاعنين لهذه المستندات ينطوي على إقرار ضمني منهم بملكية الجهة الإدارية – دونهم – لأرض النزاع مما لا وجه معه لمنازعتها في التصرف في هذه الأرض سواء بالبيع أو التخصيص للغير كما هو الشأن في الحالة الماثلة . 

( الطعن رقم 2417 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
52 ـ المبدأ : قرار اللجنة العليا لتقدير وتثمين أملاك الدولة يعتبر قـراراً إدارياً :

*" ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن محافظ سوهاج قد أصدر القرار المطعون فيه باعتماد تقرير اللجنة العليا لتقدير أملاك الدولة لسعر المتر ( زوائد تنظيم ) بمبلغ 300 جنيه وبتحديد المساحة ب15.31 م2 ، وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق – وخاصة تقرير الخبير المودع في الدعوى رقم 318 لسنة 1996 طما أن المطعون ضده قد أقام هذه الدعوى فى 18/5/1996 طالباً براءة ذمته من المبلغ المطالب به ، وقد قضى في 7/7/1997 بالرفض فأقام الدعوى الماثلة طالباً إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه بتاريخ 19/8/1997 ، ومن ثم يتحقق علمه اليقيني بالقرار المطعون فيه والقيمة المحددة عليه لدفعها في 17/5/1996 وقد أقام دعواه في 19/8/1997 أي بعد مضي سبعة عشر شهراً من علمه بالقرار المطعون فيه فمن ثم تكون الدعوى قد أقيمت بعد الميعاد مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد .

( الطعن رقم 3281 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 5/6/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )

[center]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** بيع أمـــــلاك دولة :
53 ـ المبدأ : بيع أملاك الدولة الخاصة سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة :* 

" من حيث أن المستفاد من نصوص القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م في شأن بعض القواعد الخاصة بالتصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقواعد التصرُّف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة إلى واضعي اليد عليها أنَّ المشرِّع قد أجاز للجهات الإدارية المختصة التصرُّف بالبيع في الأراضي المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة ، وذلك لواضعي اليد على هذه الأراضي ، سلطة جهة الإدارة في بيع هذه الأراضي هي محض سلطة تقديرية باعتبار أن حق الدولة وغيرها من الجهات الإدارية في أموالها الخاصة هو حق ملكية شأنها في ذلك شأن الأفراد ، ومن ثمَّ فإنها لا تجبر على بيع أملاكها بل تكون دائماً بالخيارين أن تبقي عليها وأن تستعمل سلطتها المخوَّلة لها بمقتضى المادة ( 970 ) مدني في إزالة التعدي يقع عليها ، فإذا اختارت الدولة بيع أراضيها لواضعي اليد عليها ففي هذه الحالة يكون عليها أن تلتزم القواعد المقرَّرة للبيع وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984م ولقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء سالف الذكر ، كما يجب أن يلتزم المتعامل معها القواعد الــواردة في القانون والقرار المنفِّذ له ، وهو بطبيعته يعالج أوضــاع مؤقتة .

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 2388 لسنة 44 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

* بيع أمــــــلاك دولة : 
*
54 ـ المبدأ : مفهوم القرار الإداري : 
ـ للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن القرار الإداري هو إيضاح جهة الإدارة عن إرادتها الملزمة بمالها من سلطة بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح بقصد إحداث أثر قانونى ابتغاء تحقيق مصلحة عامة يتغياها القانون، ولا شك أن مطالبة جهة الإدارة أو إلزامها للغير بأداء ريع أرض أو ثمنها أو قيامها بتحديد هذا الثمن وما يستتبعه ذلك من إجراءات قانونية قد تتخذها فى حالة عدم أداء الريع أو الثمن هو تعبير عن إرادة جهة الإدارة بمالها من سلطة بقصد إحداث أثر أو تحديد مركز فى شأن المدعى باعتباره يريد تملك أرض تعد من أملاك الدولة الخاصة، وقد استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن المطالبة أو التنبيه بالدفع لمبالغ تدعى الدولة استحقاقها لها أو تحديدها لسعر أرض هى تملكها يعد قراراً إداريا، ومن ثم يعد الدفع المبدى من الطاعن بعدم اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري بنظر الدعوى غير قائم على أساس من القانون.

ومن حيث إن المادة (28) من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979تنص على أنه " يجوز للمحافظ بعد موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى للمحافظة، وفى حدود القواعد العامة التى يضعها مجلس الوزراء ،أن يقرر قواعد التصرف فى الأراضي المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية فى نطاق المحافظة...".

ومن حيث إنه تنفيذاً لما تقدم أصدر محافظ مطروح قراره رقم 78 لسنة 1985 ونص فى مادته الأولى على أنه " تسوى أوضاع الحائزين للأراضى المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة بالقواعد الآتية.......".

وتنص المادة الثالثة على أن " تختص لجنة بحث طلبات الشراء بالآتى:

(أ‌) مراجعة البيانات الواردة بطلبات الشراء للتأكد من صحتها.

(ب‌) إجراء المعاينة المبدئية للقطعة موضوع الطلب وتحديد مساحتها وحدودها والمنشآت المقامة عليها، وتقدم تقريراً بذلك عن كل طلب بالتوصية اللازمة بقبول أو رفض الطلب مع بيان الأسباب للسيد رئيس مجلس المدينة للاعتماد".

وتنص المادة الرابعة على أن " تحال طلبات الشراء متضمنة رأى اللجنة إلى قسم الأملاك الأميرية بمديرية الإسكان لاستكمال إجراءات تعلية القطعة وتقديمها للجان المختصة لتحديد السعر طبقاً للقواعد المعمول بها واعتماد السعر".

وتنص المادة السادسة على أن " يكون أداء الثمن على النحو التالى: يسدد طالب الشراء بعد الموافقة على طلبه دفعه مقدمة قدرها خمسة وعشرون فى المائة من السعر الكلى للقطعة طبقاً لتقدير اللجنة العليا...".

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن اللجنة العليا قد قدرت ثمن المتر من الأرض التى تقع بها أرض النزاع بمبلغ 18 جنيها للقطعة الأولى مساحة 6710م2 ومبلغ 20 جنيهاً للقطعة الثانية مساحة 4950م2 ثم أتبع ذلك موافقة محافظ مطروح على التقدير بتاريخ 20/3/1990 فمن ثم يكون تقدير الثمن قد تم بمراعاة القواعد والإجراءات المقررة بقرار محافظ مطروح رقم 78 لسنة 1985 الذى صدر استناداً إلى القواعد القانونية الخاصة بالتصرف فى أراضى الدولة المملوكة ملكية خاصة، ولم يثبت من الأوراق انحراف جهة الإدارة فى استعمال سلطتها فى هذا الشأن.

ومن حيث إنه قد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقدير ثمن الأرض التى تمتلكها وقت التصرف فيها وفى حدود القواعد العامة المجردة التى وضعتها، لذا فإنه لا يكون للطاعن سند فى منازعته لهذا التقدير 00 وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه هذا المذهب فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق فلا مطعن على قضائه ويكون الطعن عليه جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4441 لسنة 41 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** بيع وتأجير الأراضي الفضاء المملوكة للدولة : 
55 ـ المبدأ : يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع : 
ـ تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات ويخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثالثة من قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 بقواعد بيع وتأجير الأراضى الفضاء المملوكة للدولة ووحدات الحكم المحلى فى نطاق محافظة سوهاج تنص على أنه " يقدر الثمن الأساسى للأرض فى جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة بمعرفة اللجنة المختصة بالمحافظة ولا يكون التقدير نهائياً إلا بعد اعتماده من المحافظ ، على ألا يقل الثمن الأساسى فى جميع الأحوال عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع...." .

ومفاد ما تقدم أنه يشترط فى تقدير أثمان الأراضى المعدة للبناء المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده يضع يده على مساحة قدرها 63 مترً مربعاً من الأراضى المملوكة للدولة والمعروضة للبيع بناحية نجع الضياع مركز المراغة محافظة سوهاج ، وقامت اللجنة العليا بتاريخ 14/1/1995 بتقدير سعر المتر بمبلغ 120 جنيها بعد سبق تقديره من لجنة التقديرات بمبلغ 85 جنيهاً، واعتمد محافظ سوهاج هذا التقدير.

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق ومن تقدير الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى أن الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية قد قامت بشراء قطعة أرض بذات الناحية بمبلغ 4000 جنيه للقيراط بواقع سعر المتر 22.85 جنيها بتاريخ 25/4/1993، كما انتهى الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى بعد معاينته لأرض النزاع – واستهداء بحالات المثل – بتقدير سعر المتر المربع من هذه الأرض بمبلغ 23 جنيهاً للمتر، وأن الثمن المقدر بمعرفة اللجنة العليا المشار إليه مبالغ فيه ولا يمثل الواقع ، ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من تقدير سعر المتر المربع من أرض النزاع بمبلغ 120 جنيهاً غير قائم على أساس سليم من الواقع والقانون متعيناً الإلغاء مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها اعتبار سعر المتر 23 جنيها باعتباره سعر المتر السائد بهذه الناحية .

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بأن المحكمة قد أحلت نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة الطاعنة وقامت بتحديد ثمن الأرض بديلاً عن جهة الإدارة ، فإن هذا القول مردود عليه بأن المحكمة لم تنصب نفسها مكان جهة الإدارة وإنما قامت بتطبيق صحيح حكم القانون مع وقائع النزاع تطبيقاً لما يقضى به قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 226 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه من أنه يشترط للبيع ألا يقل هذا الثمن عن ثمن المثل وقت البيع ، وأن ثمن البيع الذى ورد بتقرير الخبير هو الثمن الذى يتفق ومقتضيات هذا القرار ، ومن ثم تكون محكمة أول درجة قد كشفت عن السعر الحقيقى لأرض النزاع ولم تحل نفسها محل جهة الإدارة الطاعنة فى تقدير هذا السعر، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإنه من المستقر عليه قضاء أن تقدير عمل الخبير هو من عناصر الإثبات وأنه يخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ولها الأخذ به محمولاً على أسبابه ما دامت قد اطمأنت إليه وقدرت كفايته لتكوين عقيدتها، وعلى ذلك فإن محكمة أول درجة وإذ استندت فى قضائها إلى تقرير الخبير المودع ملف الدعوى لاقتناعها بما ورد به بالأسباب التى بنى عليها فإنها لا تكون قد أخطأت السبيل بل تكون قد أعملت صحيح اختصاصها وطبقت حقيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً تفسيراً وتأويلاً، ويكون حكمها المطعون فيه قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون جديراً بالتأييد ويكون الطعن عليه فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض.

( الطعن رقم 4790 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** بـــــدلات ـ دائرة توحيد المبادئ : 
56 ـ المبدأ : مدى استحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية لبدل الريادة وتاريخ الاستحقاق فى حالة توافر مناطه وشروطه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه لما كان الحكم الصادر من الدائرة الثانية بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 4940 لسنة 43 ق عليا قضى باستحقاق أعضاء هيئة البحوث بدل الريادة وكان هذا القضاء يناقض المبدأ المستقر بأحكام الدائرة السابعة التى قضت بعدم استحقاقهم هذا البدل لتخلف مناط استحقاقه فإن هذه الدائــرة تكون مختصة بالفصل فى هذا التعارض نزولا على حكم المادة 54 مكررا من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972.

ومن حيث إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1002 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ينص فى المادة الأولى على أن ( تنشأ هيئة عامة تسمى الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية تتبع وزير الصحة ويكون مقرها مدينة القاهرة وتعتبر من المؤسسات العلمية فى تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 69 لسنة 1973 فى شأن الباحثين العلميين فى المؤسسات العلمية ) وينص فى المادة الثانية على أن ( تتولى الهيئة بواسطة المستشفيات والمعاهد التابعة لها تحقيق الأغراض الآتية :- 

أ – المساهمة بصورة فعالة فى توفير الرعاية الطبية للمواطنين ...... ب- إتاحة فرصة التعليم والتدريب الطبى كاملة لجيل جديد من الأطباء والفنيين ليكون قادرا على سد احتياجات المواطنين فى جميع مجالات الخدمة الطبية ..... جـ - توفير الإمكانيات اللازمة للبحوث الطبية .... ) ولما كانت المادة الثالثة من لائحة الهيئة الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 174 لسنة 1976 تنص على أنه ( فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى اللائحة المرفقة تسرى أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 على أعضاء الهيئة .... ) وكانت المادة الثامنة عشرة من ذات اللائحة تنص على أن ( يكون التعيين فى الوظائف العلمية بالهيئة على الوظائف الآتية :-أ - استشارى وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ جامعة – ب- استشارى مساعد وتقابل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد بالجامعة – جـ- زميل وتقابل وظيفة مدرس بالجامعة . وتسرى على الوظائف المذكورة فيما يتعلق بالبدلات والمزايا الأخرى والمعاشات ونظامها جميع الأحكام التى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المقابلة لها فى قانون الجامعات .

لما كان الأمر كذلك فإن المشرع يكون قد أجرى معادلة بين وظائف هيئة البحوث بهيئة المستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية ووظائف هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وأفصح عن هدف تلك المعادلة فلم يقصرها على المعاملة المالية وإنما مد أثرها إلى البدلات والمزايا الوظيفية الأخرى , الأمر الذى يقتضى التسليم بأحقية أعضاء هيئة البحوث بالمستشفيات التعليمية فى كافة المزايا التى يتحقق فى شأنهم مناط وشروط استحقاقها ويتخذ فى شأنها الإجراءات اللازمة لتقريرها طبقا لأحكام القانون.

ومن حيث إنه لما كانت لائحة هيئة المستشفيات لم تتناول بالتنظيم مكافأة الريادة وكانت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الادرة بقـرار رئيس الجمهورية رقــــم 809 لسنة 1975 تنص فى المادة 28 على أنـــه ( تتولى لجنة شئون الطلاب بالكلية بصفة خاصة المسائل الآتية :- 0000 (6) – تنظيم سياسة علمية للطلاب , بحيث يكون لكل مجموعة من طلاب الفرقة الدراسية بالقسم أو الكلية أو المعهد , رائد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس , يعاونه مدرس مساعد أو معيد , يقوم بالالتقاء دوريا بطلاب مجموعته للوقوف على مشاكلهم العلمية وتوجيههم والعمل على حلها بمعرفة إدارة الكلية وأساتذتها 00000 ) وكانت الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية وفقا لقرار إنشائها مختصة بتدريب الأطباء الحاصلين على البكالوريوس فى الطب , ولا تمارس بناء على ذلك عملية تعليمية لصالح طلاب مقيدين بفرق دراسية بزاتها يمكن أن تشكل منهم المجموعات التى تمارس بشأنها الريادة والتى أشار إليها نص المادة 28 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجامعات , فإن مناط استحقاق بدل الريادة يتخلف بالنسبة لأعضاء هيئة البحوث بالهيئة العامة للمستشفيات والمعاهد التعليمية , ومن ثم لا يكون للطاعنة أصل حق فى المطالبة بهذا البدل بأثر مباشر أو رجعى ."

( الطعن رقم 5733 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 6/5/2004م – دائرة توحيد مبادئ )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيـــص : 
57 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقــاً لصحيح حكــم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة : 
ـ الشروط البنائية الخاصة تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها و يتعيَّن الإلتزام بها إعمالها :*

تطبيق : "من حيث أن قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد جرى على ان القرينة القانونية التي أقامها المشرع على انقضاء أجل معيَّن من تاريخ تقديم طلب الترخيص لا يكتمل كيانها إلا إذا ثبت أن طلب الترخيص كان موافقاً لصحيح حكم القانون مستوفياً لكل ما تطلبه القانون من شرائط منها قيود الارتفاع المقررة ، ومن المعلوم أن الارتفاع المحدد قانوناً لا يشترط أن يكون منصوصاً عليه في قانون إنما يكفي ذلك التحديد بناءً على قانون سواء ورد في لائحة أرض ضمن شروط تقسيم عام معتمد إذ جاء النص صريحاً في الاعتداد بالارتفاع المحدد قانوناً وهو ما يصدق على الارتفاع المحدد ضمن شروط تقسيم معتمد طبقاً للقانون بصرف النظر عما إذا كان هذا التقسيم معتمد قبل العمل بقانون التخطيط العمراني رقم 3 لسنة 1982م أو في ظله لما يشكله التقسيم المعتمد وفقاً للقانون من قيد عام يتعيَّن الإلتزام به ( الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0 عليا ـ جلسة 27/2/1988م ) وأخذاً بهذا الفكر القانوني وإعمالاً له ذهبت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م في القضية رقم 55 لسنة 18 ق 0دستورية إلى اعتبار الشروط الصادر بها قرار التقسسيم شروطاً بنائية تأخذ حكم القواعد القانونية التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني ولولائحها ، ويتعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إعمال هذه الشروط بوصفها شريعة نافذة لا يجوز التحلل منها ( الطعن رقم 7519 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 17/3/2002م )

ومن حيث أن البين من تاريخ النزاع الماثل أن المطعون ضده قد حصل على ترخيص لبناء العقار محل التداعي ( بدروم وأرضي وأربعة أدوار متكررة ودور خدمات ) في ضوء الارتفاع المقرر طبقاً لاشتراطات تقسيم شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير ومن ثم يكون الترخيص المشار إليه متفقاً وحكم القانون في هذا الخصوص ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما أورده المطعون ضده من أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية المطلوب لعدم الرد عليه خلال الميعاد المقرر بالمادة ( 6 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ، كما أن الاشتراطات الخاصة بشركة المادي للتنمية والتعمير هي مرتبة أقل من القانون وبالتالي لا يصح أن تحد من أحكامه ، كما انها تعد من حقوق الارتفاق التي يجوز مخالفتها ، فذلك مردود عليه بأن مفاد المادة (7) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليها وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يلزم ليقيام الترخيض الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً للقانون وملتزماً بأحكامه ، فقد جرت عبارة المادة (7) بأنه في حالة الترخيص الضمني يلتزم طالب الترخيص في هذه الحالة بمراعاة جميع الأوضاع والضمانات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له والثابت أن طلب ترخيص التعلية المقدم أن المطعون ضده يتجاوز قيود الارتفاع المقرر باشتراطات شركة المعادي للتنمية والتعمير المنظمة للبناء في الأرض محل طلب الترخيص وهذه الاشتراطات تنزل منزلة القانون وبالتالي يتعين الالتزام إعمالاً لما قضت به هذه المحكمة بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 27/2/1988م في الطعن رقم 656 لسنة 31 ق 0عليا وأيدته المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 22/3/1997م سالف البيان ، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الشروط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع هي شروط متعلقة بالنظام العام لاتصالها بأمن الأفراد من الجيران والمارة ومساسها بحقهم العام في استنشاق الهواء النقي والتمتع بالضوء الضروري ، وهي عناصر الحياة التي لا يستطيع أحد من الأفراد أو الأشخاص العامة أو الخاصة الإدعاء بملكيتها أو الاستئثار بها أو المساس بحق المواطنين فيها ( الطعن رقم 1123 لسنة 35 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 29/3/1992م ) يضاف إلى ما تقدم أن الشروط البنائية أضحت بنص المادة (22) من قانون التخطيط العمراني بمثابة قيود بنائية من نوع القيود التي تضمنتها قوانين المباني وبالتالي انسلخت عن صحتها كحقوق ارتفاع واندرجت ضمن القيود القانونية التي يتضمنها التنظيم العام لحق الملكية وبالتالي يكون العمل على تنفيذها عيناً لازماً وفقاً لأحكام القانون على ما سلف البيان ، وأخذاً بما تقدم فإنه لا يسعف المطعن ضده الاستناد في أحقيته في ترخيص التعلية بناء على قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 17 لسنة 1991م سالف البيان إذ أن القرار قد ألغي بالقرار رقم 826 لسنة 1992م وإذ زال الأثر القانوني للقرار رقم 17 لسنة 1991م قبل أن يتقدم المطعون ضده بترخيص التعلية في عام 1996م فمن ثم يضحى الاستثناء للقرار المذكور فاقداً لسنده القانوني الصحيح ."

( الطعن رقم 1224 لسنة 48 ق0 عليا جلسة 22/11/2003م الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص :
58 ـ المبدأ : حق الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارتها خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (12) من القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة تنص على أنه : " في حالة وجود خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن العام نتيجة لإدارة محل من المحال التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون يجوز 00000 إصدار قرار مسبب بإقاف إدارة العمل كلياً أو جزئياً ، ويكون هذا القرار واجب النفاذ بالطريق الإداري . 

كما نصت المادة (16) منه على حالات إلغاء رخصة المحل ومن بينها : " 00000 إذا أصبح في استمرار إدارته خطر داهم على الصحة العامة أو على الأمن يتعذر تداركه ."

ومن حيث أن الثابت بالأوراق ولا سيما تقرير اللجنة العليا بمديرية القوى العامة بالمحافظة المؤرخ 16/11/1992م أن المزرعة محل التداعي تقع داخل الكتلة السكانية بالقرية وتحيط بها المساكن من ثلاث جهات وبجوارها على بعد ثلاثة أمتار صيدلية ، كما أن الدور الأرضي زريبة مواشي والثاني والثالث مزرعة دواجن ويصدر عن المزرعة روائح كريهة جداً تضر بالصحة العامة ، وأن الرخصة المؤقتة التي صدرت لها لمدة عامين صدرت بدون استيفاء ملف الترخيص وعدم وجود بعض الموافقات الرسمية مخالفة الرسم الهندسي وذلك باستخدام الدور الأرضي مزرعة مواشي وهي داخل القرية على خلاف القانون وأوصت اللجنة العليا المشكلة من قسم الرخص والقسم الوقائي والأمن الصناعي بعد معاينتها للمزعة على الطبيعة سرعة إصدار قرار غلق المزعة ، فصدر القرار المطعون فيه . 

ومن حيث ثبت مما تقدم أن المزعة محل التداعي خالفت شروط الترخيص الممنوح لها دون استيفاء بعض المستندات ، كما يترتب على استمرارها خطر داهـــم على الصحة العامة لوجودها داخل الكتلة السكنية وإنبعاث الروائــح الكريهة منها ، فإن القرار المطعون فيه يكون قائماً على صحيح أسبابه المبررة له قانوناً يكون بمنأى عن عــدم المشروعية ويتعيَّن رفض طلب الإلغاء ." 

( الطعن رقم 1215 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 23/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيــــــص : 
59 ـ المبدأ : شروط وإجراءات ترخيص المحال التجارية والصناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على ان المشرع نظم في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته إجراءات وشروط الحصول على التراخيص اللازمة لإقامة وإدارة المحال الصناعية والتجارية وتتمثل هذه الإجراءات في مجموعها في مرحلتين رئسيتين ، المرحلة الأولى : وتبدأ بتقديم الطلب ومرفقاته إلى الجهة المختصة وتنتهي بصدور قرار الموافقة على موقع المحل أو رفضه ، والمرحلة الثانية : قوامها تنفيذ الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في المحل بعد الموافقة على الموقع وتنتهي هذه المرحلة بصدور الترخيص المطلوب بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط المطلوبة والتي تنقسم إلى نوعين من الاشتراطات ، إشتراطات عامة تتطلب في كل المحال بصفة عامة أو في نوعٍ منها وفي مواقعها ، واشتراطات خاصة بالمحل المطلوب الترخيص له وذلك حسب النشاط المراد مزاولته فيه .

( الطعون أرقام 5337 & 5338 & 5339 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 19/11/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــــــص : 
60 ـ المبدأ : حظر ترخيص أو تحويل أماكن إيواء السيارات إلى محال تجارية أو صناعية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المشرع بموجب نصوص المواد أرقام ( 2 & 4 ) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م وتعديلاته ، ونص المادة (2) من القرار الوزاري رقم 380 لسنة 1975م في شأن الاشتراطات العامة الواجب توافرها في المحال الصناعية والتجارية قد حدد الشروط والإجراءات المتطلبة لإصدار التراخيص اللازمة طبقاً لأحكام القانون المذكور ، وقد صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 272 لسنة 1982م بنقل اختصاصات وزارة الإسكان المقررة وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح في عدة مجالات إلى ـ الوحدات المحلية ومن بينها المحال التجارية والصناعية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة والمحال العامة والتي كانت من اختصاص وزير شئون البلدية والقروية وذلك طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979م بشأن الإدارة المحلية وبذلك يكون المحافظ هو المسئول عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م فيما يتعلَّق بإصدار التراخيص الخاصة بالمحلات الصادر بشأنها القانون المذكور ، وإذ تطلب القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في ـ المادة 11 مكرر منه ـ الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات وحظر قرار محافظ الجيزة رقم 148 لسنة 19983م إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، ومن ثمفإن ذلك يراعى عند إصدار تراخيص البناء وإجراء تعديل في الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات ."

(الطعن رقم 3137 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 27/9/2003م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيــــص :
61 ـ المبدأ : عدم جواز الترخيص بصيدلية في مكان مخصص لإيواء السيارات :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أن فكرة الترخيص الضمني لا تقوم إذا وجد نص أمر يخطر على جهة الإدارة الموافقة جراحة على موقع المحل المباشر النشاط المطلوب الترخيص به ولا يعتبر في هذا الشأن بما قد يصدر من موافقات صريحة أو ضمنية من جهة الإدارة في هذا الخصوص لأنه يلزم لقيام الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقا للقانون وملزما بأحكامه. 

ومن حيث البادي بالأوراق أنه المحل المشار إليه مخصص طبقا لترخيص البناء رقم 62 لسنة 1983 كجراج لإيواء السيارات وأن المشرع خطر تخصيص هذا المكان لغير إيواء السيارات طبقا لحكم المادة 16 من من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 سالف الذكر ومن ثم فإن قرار الجهة الإدارية المطعون فيه برفض الترخيص للمدعي بفتح صيدلية في المحل المذكور يعد بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق مطابقا للقانون. 

( الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة 2/11/2002م – الدائرة الأولى. )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيص بنــــاء :
62 ـ المبدأ : وجوب الالتزام في عند الترخيص بالبناء بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه ولئن مؤدى هذا النص أنه لا يجوز إقامة المباني والأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (4) المشار إليها إلا بترخيص من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم وقد أوجب المشرع على هذه الجهة ضرورة مراعاة أن يصدر الترخيص وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وأن يكون متفقا مع الأصول والمواصفات العامة ومقتضيات الأمن ، إلا أنه من المقرر المستقر عليه أنه يتعين الالتزام في هذا الشأن بما قد تقتضيه أو تقرره القوانين واللوائح الأخرى من ضوابط أو قيود أخرى يتعين الالتزام بها في مجال البناء مثل الضوابط المتعلقة بقيود الارتفاع الخاصة بقيود الملاحة الجوية أو البناء على الأرض الزراعية أو غيرها . " 

(الطعن رقم 1997 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة10/7/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيــص :
63 ـ المبدأ : حـظر إصـدار أية تراخيص بناء ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ـ كما يحظر إجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة (47) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء تنص على أن :" يلزم طالبو البناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات يتناسب عددها والمساحة اللازمة لها ومع الغرض من المبنى المطلوب الترخيص في إقامته ويحدد ذلك طبقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من المحافظ المختص 00 "

وقد خولت المادة (16) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م المشار إليه والمعدَّلة بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م المحافظ حق إزالة المخالفات المتعلقة بعدم الإلتزام بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات بقرار يصدر منه .

وتنص المادة (2) القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م في شأن المحال والصناعية والتجارية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة على أنه : " لا يجوز إقامة أي محل تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون أو إدارته إلا بترخيص بذلك 000 "

ومن حيث أن مفاد ما تقدم ان المشرع ألزم في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م من يطلب إقامة بناء بتوفير أماكن مخصصة لإيواء السيارات وخوَّل المحافظ سلطة إزالة هذه التعديات على الأماكن المخصصة لإيواء السيارات وعدم جواز التجاوز عن هذه المخالفات ، وبناء عليه أصر محافظ الجيزة القرار رقم 148 لسنة 1983م حظر فيه بإجراء أي تعديل في أماكن إيواء السيارات ، كما أصدر القرار رقم 150 لسنة 1983م بحظر إصدار أية تراخيص ما لم تكن الرسوم والتصميمات الهندسية مشتملة على أماكن لإيواء السيارات ، كما ألزم المشرع في القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954م من يريد إقامة أي محل أو إدارته أن يحصل على ترخيص بذلك من الجهات المختصة . 

(الطعن رقم 3439 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا)

( الطعن رقم 3407 لسنة 43 ق . عليا جلسة 16/6/2004م – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* ترخيـــص حمل سلاح :
64 ـ المبدأ : بالرغم من أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير جهة الإدارة ، إلا أنه لا يكفي لإلغاء ترخيص حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل أسلحة توجيه الاتهام بارتكاب جناية والحبس احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق بحسبان أن القانون قد نصَّ على حالات قيد فيها سلطة الإدارة وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة : بيان ذلك* *:* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مفاد المواد 1 و 4 و 7 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1958 أن الترخيص أو عدم الترخيص فى حيازة أو إحراز أو حمل الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى القانون من الملاءمات المتروكة لتقدير الإدارة , تترخص فيه حسبما تراه متفقاً مع صالح الأمن العام , بناء على ما تطمئن إليه من الاعتبارات التى تزنها والبيانات والمعلومات التى تتجمع لديها من المصادر المختلفة , ولا يقيدها فى ذلك سوى وجوب التسبيب فى حالة رفض منح الترخيص أو سحبه أو إلغائه , ولا معقب على قراراتها فى هذا الشأن , ما دامت مطابقة للقانون , وخالية من إساءة استعمال السلطة , على أنه ولئن كان هذا هو الأصل فى منح الترخيص أو رفضه أو سحبه , فإن هناك حالات قيد فيها القانون سلطة الإدارة , وفرض عليها رفض الترخيص أو رفض تجــديده أو سحبه ومن بينها تلك المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) ومن بينها من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال وكذلك من صدر ضده أكثر من حكمين فى جريمة من هذه الجرائم إذا وقعت خلال ســنة واحدة إذ لا يكون للإدارة سلطة تقديرية فى هذه الحالة .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن جهة الإدارة استندت فى قرارها المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص المطعون ضده إلى اتهامه بارتكاب جناية قتل وحبسه احتياطياً على ذمة التحقيق .

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق كذلك أن المطعون ضده قد برئ من الاتهام الذى نسب إليه واتخذته جهة الإدارة سبباً لقرارها المطعون فيه على نحو ما استظهره وبحق الحكم المطعون فيه , ولم تقم جهة الإدارة الطاعنة إلى تدارك ذلك لا أمام محكمـة القضاء الإدارى التى ارتكنت إلى ذلك فى حكمها المطعون فيه , ولا أمام هذه المحكمة أثناء نظر الطعن الماثل مكتفية فى تقرير طعنها بذات ما اقتصر عليه دفاعها أمام المحكمة المطعون على حكمها , الأمر الذى يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه , إذ انتهى إلى إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق , وصدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون .

( الطعن رقم 4341 لسنة 35 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيص ســـــــــلاح :
65 ـ المبدأ : الترخيص بحمل سلاح وإحرازه سلطة تقديرية لجهة الإدارة مقيدة فقط بضرورة تسبيب القرار :*

تطبيق : "من حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى – فى هدى أحكام المادتين (1) و (4) من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر، معدلاً بالقانونين رقمى34 لسنة 1974 و 26 لسنة 1978- على أن المشرع منذ أن تصدى لتنظيم حمل السلاح وإحرازه، خول الجهة الإدارية المختصة سلطة تقديرية واسعة النطاق فى هذا المجال ، وجعل من اختصاصها أن ترفض الترخيص أو التجديد وأن تقصر مدته أو تقصره على إحراز أو حمل أنواع معينة من الأسلحة دون سواها ، وأن تقيد الترخيص بأى شرط تراه ، كما خولها أن تسحب الترخيص مؤقتاً أو أن تلغيه نهائياً ، وكل ذلك حسبما يتراءى لها من ظروف الحال وملابساته، بما يكفل وقاية المجتمع وحماية الأمن، وبما لا معقب عليها ما دامت تلك الجهة المختصة لم تخالف القانون ، ولم تتعسف فى استعمال سلطتها عند إصدار قرارها، خاصة وأن هذه السلطة ليست مطلقة من كل قيد ، بل هى مقيدة بما أمرها به المشرع من أن يكون قرارها الصادر فى هذا الشأن مسبباً.

ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن سبق أن حصل على الترخيص رقم 417891 بحمل وإحراز طبنجة للدفاع وذلك بتاريخ 18/8/1987 وأنه ورغم إصابته فى 18/9/1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى عدا إصبع الإبهام قامت جهة الإدارة بالموافقة له على تجديد الترخيص له فى 25/11/1992 بناء على موافقة اللجنة الطبية المختصة ، ولدى قيامه بتجديد الترخيص فى أكتوبر عام 1995 أفادت اللجنة الطبية المختصة بعدم الموافقة لعدم اللياقة الطبية ، مما حدا به إلى التظلم من هذا القرار ، فأعيد الكشف الطبى عليه بمعرفة القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أحاله إلى مركز التدريب لاختباره عملياً على مدى إمكانية استعمال السلاح بيده اليسرى، فجاء تقرير مركز التدريب بإمكانية الطاعن على ذلك ، بل على القيام بأعمال نظافة السلاح وحمله ، وبناء على ذلك صدر قرار القومسيون الطبى العام رقم (8) فى 14/1/1996 بأن الطاعن لائق بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع ، إلا أن جهة الإدارة أعادت الطاعن ثانية إلى مركز التدريب فى 30/3/1996 الذى أكد لياقته لحمل السلاح ، ومع ذلك أصدرت جهة الإدارة قرارها المطعون فيه برفض تجديد الترخيص لعدم اللياقة الطبية على حمل السلاح بيده اليمنى ، وخشية من إساءة استخدامه السلاح باليد اليسرى وأنه قد يعرض حياة المواطنين للخطر ويكتفى بحماية الشرطة.

ومن حيث إنه مع تقدير هذه المحكمة الكامل والجازم بضرورة النزول على اعتبارات الأمن الذى له التقدير الأوفى فيما يتعلق بالترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة، إلا أنه ووفقاً للتشريعات التى تنظم هذه الأمر، فإن الجهة الإدارية يتعين عليها أن تنزل على صحيح حكم تلك التشريعات التى تقيم توازناً بين اعتبارات الأمن وبين الرخصة المقررة للأفراد فى هذا الصدد، وهذا التوازن الدقيق بين مختلف الاعتبارات تجريه جهة الإدارة، انطلاقا من أحكام القانون ، ونزولاً على أوامره وتغيياً لصحيح مراده تحت رقابة قاضى المشروعية الذى يزن الأمور بميزان المشروعية ، فى ضوء الاختصاص الواسع المقرر لأجهزة الأمن ، وعلى هدى الامتياز الممنوح للمواطنين فى حمل السلاح على نحو ما ينظمه القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 المشار إليه التى تستلزم المادة 4/2 منه أن يكون القرار برفض منح الترخيص مسبباً.

ولما كانت الأسباب التى أبدتها الجهة الإدارية لا تصلح سنداً لحمل القرار برفض منح الترخيص، ذلك أنها فى عام 1992 سبقت لها الموافقة للطاعن على تجديد الترخيص رغم إصابته عام 1991 ببتر أصابع يده اليمنى ( عدا الإبهام ) ولم تثر مدى لياقته الطبية فى ذلك الوقت، بل عند التجديد عام 1995 استجابت لتظلم المدعى من قرار الجهة الطبية بعدم لياقته واحتكمت إلى القومسيون الطبى العام الذى أفادها بلياقته الطبية فى ضوء ما أفاد به مركز التدريب من إمكان الطاعن استعمال الطاعن لسلاحه بيده اليسرى بل على القيام بنظافة سلاحه وحمله، وهو ما أكده مرة ثانية حينما احتكمت إليه الجهة الإدارية فى 30/3/1996 غداة إفادتها من قبل القومسيون الطبى العام بلياقته بنظارة لتجديد رخصة السلاح باليد اليسرى للدفاع، ومن ثم وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ما يدحض ما هو ثابت بالأوراق ومن ثم يكون قرارها المطعون فيه معيباً متعيناً القضاء بإلغائه 00 ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد صدر مجانباً للصواب متعينا القضاء بإلغائه وهو ما تقضى به هذه المحكمة.

( الطعن رقم 5661 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/11/2003م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** تخصيص أرض أملاك دولة خاصة :
66 ـ المبدأ : مدى سلطة جهة الإدارة في سحب قرار التخصيص بعد تلاقي الإرادتين :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المستقر عليه فقها وقضاء أن عقد البيع من العقود الرضائية التى تتم بمجرد تبادل الطرفين التعبير عن إرادتهما بالاتفاق على إحداث أثر قانونى ومن ثم يلتزم البائع بأن يسلم المبيع إلى المشترى ويضعه تحت تصرفه بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به كما يلتزم المشترى بالوفاء بالتزاماته وأهمهـا أداء الثمن المتفق عليه فى العقد , وأنه إذا نكل أحد طرفى العقد وأخل بالتزامه فانه يجبر على تنفيذ هذا الالتزام عينا متى كان ذلك ممكنا .

ومن حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن قطعة الأرض محل النزاع كانت من أملاك الدولة الخاصة ومملوكة للوحدة المحلية لقرية بلانة , من زوائد التنظيم , وقد تقدم مورث المطعون ضدهم بطلب تخصيصها له , وتمت الموافقة على التخصيص لصالحه بمقتضى موافقة المجلس الشعبى المحلى لقرية بلانة بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 26/1/1984 , وقام على إثر ذلك رئيس الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة نصر النوبة بتحرير خطاب موجه إلى طالب التخصيص , وأشار فيه إلى الموافقة المذكورة , وأنه قد تمت المعاينة للأرض بمعرفة قسم التنظيم المختص , وطلب منه القيام بسداد نسبة 15% من القيمة الابتدائية لثمن الأرض المذكورة , وقام بسدادها بالفعل , وبذلك يكون كل من الطرفين قد ارتضى هذا البيع والتقت إرادتهما , وقد تأكد ذلك بتسلم مورث المطعون ضدهم للأرض محل التخصيص بمعرفة لجنة فنية من الوحدة المحلية المنوط بها ذلك , ومن ثم فقد توافرت جميع عناصر عقد البيع واكتملت أركانه وأصبح منتجا لآثاره من تاريخ إبرامه وتنفيذه , مما لا يجوز معه لجهة الإدارة سحب هذا التخصيص دون سند أو مسوغ قانونى ولو كان هناك سبب تدعيه جهة الإدارة فكان لها ذلك قبل إتمام البيع خاصة أنها لم تبرر هذا السحب بمقتضى القرار المطعون فيه , بل إن العكس هو الصحيح بدليل التحقيق مع الموظف المختص ومجازاته لقيامه بإعادة تخصيص الأرض لمورث الطاعنين وأصدرت قرارها رقم 395 لسنة 1987 بمجازاة رئيس مجلس قرية بلانة بالخصم من راتبه لمدة خمسة أيام مما يدل على أن جهة الإدارة قد أقرت بخطئها .

( الطعن رقم 1733 لسنة 42 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/ 2 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تقسيم الأراضي المعدة للبناء :
67 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة صدور قرار باعتماد أوضاع التقاسيم المخالفة وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع بالقانون 3 لسنة 1982م ولائحته التنفيذية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة (3) من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1981 فى شأن الأبنية والأعمال التى تمت بالمخالفة لأحــكام تقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء تنص على أنه " يلحق بالمنافــع العامة دون مقابل الشوارع والطرق والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحــدَّدت على الطبيعة بالمخالفة لأحــكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء فى الفقرة المبينة بالمادة الأولى " .

كما تنص المادة (12) من القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 فى شأن قانون التخطيط العمرانى على أنه " لا يجوز تنفيذ مشروع تقسيم أو إدخال تعديل فى تقسيم معتمد أو قائم إلا بعد اعتماده وفقا للشروط والأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى القانون ولائحته التنفيذية " .

ومفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع – رعاية للأوضاع التى استقرت نتيجة تقسيم بعض الأراضى المعدة للبناء بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1940 بتقسيم الأراضى المعدة للبناء – أقر ما عليه هذه التقاسيم المخالفة من أوضاع على أن تلحق الشوارع والميادين والمتنزهات التى تحددت بالطبيعة بالمنافع العامة بقوة القانون دون مقابل بغير حاجة إلى صدور قرار باعتمادها , وأن يتضمن القرار تنفيذ ما يوجبه القانون من إلحاق هذه المرافق بالمنافع العامة , ولم يجز المشرع فى المادة (12) المشار إليها تعديل أوضاع هذه التقاسيم إلا بعد اعتمادها وفقا للشروط التى استحدثها المشرع فى هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية حتى لا تتفاقم الآثار الناجمة عن المخالفة فى التقاسيم القائمة بما يغير الأوضـــــاع العمرانية والصحية للمنتفعين بالمرافق العامة داخل هذه التقاسيم .

( الطعن رقم 6248 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيـــص : 
68 ـ المبدأ : فكرة الترخيص الضمني " قوامها أن يكون طالب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة بالقانون :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مؤدى نصوص المواد ( 4 & 6 & 7 ) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بشأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء المعدَّل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983م أن المشرع حظر على المخاطبين بأحكامه القيام بأية أعمال من تلك المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، وأوجبت على طالب الترخيص أن يرفق بطلبه البيانات والمستندات والرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية المحددة باللائحة التنفيذية ، وأوجب على الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تفحص طلب الترخيص ومرفقاته وأن تبت فيه خـــلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون صدور قـــرار مسبب بالرفض أو بطلب استيفاء مستندات أعتبر ذلك بمثابة ترخيص ضمني بالموافقة على طلب الترخيص ( الطعن رقم 6156 لسنة 43 ق 0عليا ـ جلسة 22/10/2000م ) ومن حيث أن قيام قرينة الترخيص الضمني بفوات المدة المحددة قوامها أن يكون طلب الترخيص مطابقاً وملتزماً بجميع الشروط والأوضاع والضمانات المقررة والمنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لها ."

( الطعن رقم 7465 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 12/6/2004م – الدائرة الخامسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** ترخيص بناء على أرض زراعية :
69 ـ المبدأ : ضرورة موافقة وزير الزراعة على ترخيص البناء على الأرض الزراعية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ موافقته عليه وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع :* 

تطبيق :" من حيث أنه تنفيذا لأحكام القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966م وتعديلاته بشأن الزراعة والقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982م بشأن التخطيط العمراني أصدر وزير الزراعة القرار رقم 124 لسنة 1984م بشأن شروط وإجراءات منح تراخيص البناء في الأراضي الزراعية ويستفاد من نصوص القرار الوزاري المذكور وعلى ما جري عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة أن موافقة وزارة الزراعة بأجهزتها المذكورة لازمة وضرورية قبل أن يصدر المحافظ المختص الترخيص بإقامة مبان أو منشآت على الأراضي الزراعية الواقعة داخل كردون المدن أو الحيز العمراني للقرى وأن هذه الموافقة تكون في ضوء المستندات المقدمة من ذوي الشأن ولا يترخص المحافظ أو من يفوضه في التجاوز عن هذه الواقعة المسبقة وإلا كان قراره غير مشروع . 

( الطعن رقم 1172 لسنة 39 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 21/6/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيص بنــــــــاء : 
70 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها :
ـ للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه من المقرر أن ترخيص البناء الصادر وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء إنما يستهدف التحقق من مطابقة المباني والأعمال المطلوبة في ضوء البيانات والمستندات والرسومات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن ، وعلى هذا اتجه المشرع في نص المادة (10) من القانون سالف الذكر إلى النص على أن منح الترخيص لا ينال من حقوق ذوي الشأن المتعلقة بالملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية على اعتبار أن الترخيص لم يشرع لإثباتها أو نفيها ، ويبقى دائماً لكل صاحب حق رغم صدور الترحيص أن يلتمس من الوسائل والإجراءات القانونية لدى جهات الاختصاص قضائية أو إدارية مما يؤكد حقه أو يزود عنه 00 وينبني على ما تقدَّم أن ترخيص البناء في حد ذاته لا يعتبر من المستندات المعتمدة بها قانوناً لإثبات ملكية الأرض المنصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وأن حائز الترخيص لا يجوز له الإحتجاج في مواجهة أصحاب الشأن بملكية الأرض استناداً على حصوله على ترخيص بناء من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم ، ومن ثم يتعيَّن أن تكون لديه من المستندات الأخرى ما يؤيد ملكيته ، وتأكيداً لهذا الفهم وتجنباً للإدارة من مظنة أن يستخدم صرف ترخيص البناء كوسيلة لتغليب الواقع غير المشروع بالسماح لمن حصل على الترخيص بالبناء على أرض غير مملوكه له تدخَّل المشرِّع بتعديل المادة (5) من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976م بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1996م باشتراط أن يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص من المالك ( أو من يمثله ) ، ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع بهذا التعديل حمَّل جهة الإدارة إلتزاماً مقتضاه عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمن يثبت ملكيته للأرض الذي سيصرف الترخيص للبناء عليها ، وينبثق عن هذا الالتزام بوجه اللزوم أن يكون للجهة الإدارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم أن تمتنع عن منح ترخيص البناء أو إيقافه بعد إصداره في حالة عدم كفاية المستندات المقدمة من طالب الترخيص لإثبات ملكيته ، ومن باب أولى إذا كان هناك ثمة نزاع جدي حول تلك الملكية دون أن ينال من ذلك القول بأن جهة الإدارة تستخدم اختصاصها في غير المجال المخصص له بحسبان أن إدارة المشرع واضحة وصريحة في بيان الالتزمات الملقاه على عاتق جهة الإدارة في هذا الشان ومن بينها ـ كما سلف البيان ـ عدم صرف تراخيص البناء إلا لمالك الأرض المطلوب البناء عليها ."

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الخامسة في الطعن رقم 7358 لسنة 45 ق0 عليا جلسة 21/4/2002م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** ترخيـــص صيدلية :
71 ـ المبدأ : حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية حددها القانون على سبيل الحصر , من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن البين من الاطلاع على نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 بشأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلية , أنه حدد حالات إلغاء ترخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية على سبيل الحصر , وذكر من بينها حالة غلق المؤسسة الصيدلية بصفة متصلة مدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية , ومن ذلك يتبين أن المقصود بهذه الحالة هو مرور عام على الغلق وليس على الهدم كما ذهبت جهة الإدارة , إذ لا يتصور أن تباشر الصيدلية نشاطها فى حالة الهدم , وبذلك تكون جهة الإدارة قد استخدمت هذه الحالة من حالات إلغاء تراخيص المؤسسات الصيدلية فى غير موضعها , مما يضحى معه هذا السبب من أسباب إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية غير صحيح كسابقه , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر مفتقدا للسبب المبرر له قانونا , وهو ما يعيبه ويبطله ويجعله مستهدفا للإلغاء .

( الطعن رقم 9364 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 26/6/2004م– الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تراخيــــــص :
72 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص صيدلية ـ شروطه ـ منها ما يتعلَّق بالموقع ومنها اشتراطات صحية وأخرى واجب توافرها في طالب الترخيص ، ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية المختصة مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضي عن بعضهـا , وسلطتها في هذا الشأن سلطة مقيدة :* 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن مؤدى نصوص المواد 11 & 12 & 13 & 30 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 فى شأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 253 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 و 360 لسنة 1956 أن المشرع تكفل بتجديد الشروط الواجب توافرها فى الصيدليات, ونظم إجراءات الترخيص لها تنظيماً دقيقاً , حدد فيه نطاق سلطة الجهة الإدارية بحيث يقف عند حد التحقق من توافر شروط الترخيص كما رسمها القانون دون أن يخول هذه الجهة أى مجال للتقدير فى شأن منح الترخيص أو منحة خارج هذا الإطار و بداءة أوجب المشرع على صاحب الشأن أن يحرر طلب ترخيص صيدلية على النموذج الذى تعده وزارة الصحة وأن يرسله إلى الوزارة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول مرفقاً به كافة المستندات المنصوص عليها قانوناً, ومتى قدم طلب الترخيص بمؤسسة صيدلية متوافراً على كافة المستندات, التزمت جهة الإدارة بأدراجه فى السجل المعد لذلك ويعطى طالب الترخيص إيصالاً موضحاً به رقم وتاريخ قيد الطلب فى السجل على أن يتم بحث هذه الطلبات وفقاً لأسبقية قيدها.

ومن حيث إن المشرع اشترط لإنشاء الصيدليات نوعين من الشروط:

أولهما : شروط متصلة بالموقع : حيث أوجب المشرع على الجهة الإدارية بعد قيد طلب الترخيص فى السجل إجراء معاينة على الطبيعة لموقع الصيدلية وقد اشترط ألا تقل المسافة بين الصيدلية المطلوب الترخيص لها وأقرب صيدلية أخرى عن مائة متر وإخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع فى موعد لا يجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المشار إليه, بل أن عدم إخطار طالب الترخيص برأيها فى هذا الموقع خلال المدة سالفة الذكر يعد قانوناً فى حكم الموافقة على صلاحية الموقع شريطة عدم الإخلال بقيد المسافة المنوه عنه.

وآخرهما : الاشتراطات الصحية وأناط المشرع بوزير الصحة إصدار قرار ببيان تلك الاشتراطات نفاذاً لحكم المادة 11من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 سالف الذكر وكذلك الاشتراطات التـى تفرضها السلطات الصحية على طالب الترخيص وبتاريخ 2/4/1956 صدر قرار وزير الصحة بفرض اشتراطات صحية عامة للمؤسسات الصيدلية – والمنشور بالوقائع المصرية – العدد 41 الصادر فى 24/5/1956 – وقد حدد هذا القرار تفصيلاً جميع الاشتراطات الصحية المستديمة الواجب توافرها فى المؤسسات الصيدلية وكلها تتعلق بطريقة المبانى ونوعيتها وارتفاعاتها والدهانات الخاصة بها وأن تكون جميع المبانى والأرضيات والأجهزة وأدوات الصرف وغيرها بحالة جيدة ونظيفة على الدوام واشتراطات التهوية والإضاءة وشروط ومواصفات إقامة المخازن الملحقة بها وأوجب أن تدهن جميع الأخشاب بالبوية الزيتية ويعاد الدهن كلما لزم الأمر وكذا تركيب حنفيات مياه داخل المحل وأن تكون الأحواض من الصينى أو الفخار وتغطية الحائط أعلى الحوض بالبلاط القيشانى الأبيض وصرف متخلفات المحل فى المجارى العمومية. 

ومن حيث إنه من بين ما أشترطه المشرع من الاشتراطات الخاصة الواجب توافرها فى طالب الترخيص وهو أن يكون مقيداً فى الجدول العام لنقابة الصيادلة وكذا التسجيل فى النقابة الفرعية وأن استمرار هذا القيد شرط من شروط مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة وذلك طبقاً لحكم المادة 64 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1969 بإنشاء نقابة الصيادلة, كما يجب أن توافق النقابة الفرعية على الاسم التجارى لكل منشأة صيدلية جديدة.

ومن حيث إنه من الجدير بالذكر أن الجهة الإدارية المختصة لا تملك مجاوزة تلك الشروط أو التغاضى عن بعضهـا , إذ يتحــدد موقفهــا فى شأنهــا بنـاء على سلطة مقيدة لا مجال فيها إلى الترخيص أو التقدير, ومن ثم يجب التأكد من توافر تلك الشروط جميعها ومجتمعة – قبل منح الترخيص المطلوب – سواء فى الموقع وذلك لضمان صدور الترخيص صحيحاً بفتح صيدلية فى موقع مناسب لأداء هذا العمل , وبمراعاة المنافسة الشريفة فى مهنة الصيدلة ذات الطابع المتميز لارتباطها الوثيق بصحة الجمهور وسلامة المرضى – أو المحل الكائن به الصيدلية وذلك لضمان توافر شروط السلامة والأمان فيه حتى يكون مناسباً لحفظ الأدوية المعدة للبيع للجمهور وتحضير المستحضرات الطبية.

ومن حيث إن المشرع أتخذ من وسيلة المعاينة على الطبيعة التى تتم بشكل علنى للمحل المزمع إقامة الصيدلية فيه – السبيل العملى الطبيعى للتحقق من توافر هذه الشــروط فى المقر المطلــوب الترخيــص فيــه, وبغيــر معاينــة دقيقة وموضوعية وفنية لا يتأتى التحقق من توافر هذه الشروط, كما لا يصح قانوناً استخراج الترخيص دون إجراء هذه المعاينة, ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية أى تقدير فى طلب إجراء المعاينة أو عدم إجرائها , بل يتعين عليها قانوناً إجراء هذه المعاينة خلال موعد لا يتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قيد الطلب بالسجل المعد لهذا الغرض.

( الطعن رقم 7809 لسنة 45 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 20/12/2003 م– الدائرة الأولى )

[b]* تراخيــــص : 
73 ـ المبدأ : ترخيص بالتعامل في النقد الأجنبي :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بشأن تنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى والذى صدر القراران المطعون فيهما فى ظل العمل به كانت تنص على أنه " تضع اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون القواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى وذلك بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى وفى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة وبما لا يخل بأحكام هذا القانون .

وللمصارف المعتمدة القيام بأية عملية من عمليات النقد 0000 

ويجوز للوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة , ويحدد قرار الوزير المختص الصادر فى هذا الشأن قواعد وإجراءات هذا التعامل , وله فى حالة مخالفة هذه الجهات للقواعد والإجراءات المشار إليها إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , كما يكون له إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيدها من السجل المقيدة فيه فى البنك المركزى " .

وتنص المادة (6) من ذات القانون على أنه " على المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى أن تقدم للوزير المختص والبنك المركزى المصرى بياناً عما تباشره من عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً للنظم والقواعد التى يصفها البنك المركزى المصرى .

ويقوم البنك المركزى المصرى بمراقبة تنفيذ عمليات النقد الأجنبى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والقرارات التى يصدرها الوزير المختص".

وتنص المادة (7) من هذا القانون على أنه " …… ويكون للعاملين بالبنك المركزى المصرى الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع محافظ البنك صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى فيما يختص بتنفيذ أحكام المادة (6) من هذا القانون".

ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه والصادرة بقرار وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية رقم 331 لسنة 1994تنص على أن " يكون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فى مصر فى إطار سوق حرة للنقد الأجنبى ويتم التعامل من خلال الجهات الآتية:

أ‌- البنك المركزى المصرى.

ب‌- المصارف المعتمدة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (6) من هذه اللائحة.

جـ - الجهات غير المصرفية التى يرخص لها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بقرار من الوزير المختص.

وتقوم الجهات المشار إليها بالبندين ب و ج بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لحسابها أو لحساب غيرها وتحت مسئوليتها".

وتنص المادة (3) من هذه اللائحة على أن " يكون للبنك المركزى والمصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى والمنصوص عليها فى المادة (9) من هذه اللائحة حرية تحديد أسعار الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى على أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه الأسعار بطريقة واضحة".

وتنص المادة (4) من هذه اللائحة والمستبدلة بالمادة الأولى من القرار الوزارى رقم 103 لسنة 2001 على أنه " ينشأ بالبنك المركزى غرفة مركزية تتولى تجميع إحصاءات سوق الصرف الأجنبى وتكوين سوق للنقد الأجنبى فيما بين البنوك وتنظمه، وتلزم كافة المصارف المعتمدة والجهات الأخرى المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى بإبلاغ تلك الغرفة بالحجم الإجمالي لعمليات الشراء والبيع التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى وفقاً للقواعد والترتيبات التى يصدرها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن.

وتعلن الغرفة المذكورة بصفة دورية متوسط أسعار الصرف لمختلف العملات الأجنبية وفقاً للعمليات الفعلية وكذا موارد واستخدامات السوق الحرة".

وتنص المادة (13) منها على أن " تخضع الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لرقابة البنك المركزى المصرى، وتلتزم هذه الجهات بالنظام الإحصائي والإجراءات التى يقررها البنك المركزى المصرى فى هذا الشأن، وتقديم البيانات الإجمالية لعمليات الشراء والبيع للنقد الأجنبى التى تمت عن طريقها والأسعار التى تمت بها فى إطار السوق الحرة للنقد الأجنبى".

كما تنص المادة (14) من تلك اللائحة على أنه " مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (8) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بتنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى، يجوز للوزير المختص فى حالة مخالفة الجهات غير المصرفية المرخص لها بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى للشروط والأوضاع الواردة فى هذه اللائحة إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة أو إلغاؤه فى حالة تكرار المخالفة، وفى هذه الحالة يتم شطب قيد الجهة غير المصرفية من السجل المنصوص عليه فى المادة العاشرة من هذه اللائحة".

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم من نصوص أن المشرع فى القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 سالف الذكر، قد أحال إلى لائحته التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بالقواعد والأسس المتعلقة بتنظيم سوق الصرف الأجنبى بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزى المصرى فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة، دون إخلال بالأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون، وأجاز المشرع لوزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية والتابع له قطاع النقد الأجنبى باعتباره الوزير المختص أن يرخص فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى لجهات أخرى غير المصارف المعتمدة - والتى تتعامل فيه بحسب الأصل – وألزم المشرع تلك الجهات باتباع قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، كما تناول المشرع بالتنظيم فى المادة (6) من القانون حالة مخالفة تلك الجهات لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وحالة العود إلى مخالفة تلك القواعد، فخول الوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة، وفى حالة تكرار المخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، أعطى للوزير المختص سلطة توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح للشركة بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، ومؤدى ذلك أن سلطة الوزير المختص فى توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص ليست مطلقة بل إن المشرع تقديراً منه لجسامة هذا الجزاء من ناحية، وأخذاً بمبدأ التدرج فى العقوبة من ناحية أخرى اشترط لتوقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص شرطين مجتمعين ومتتاليين أولهما: سبق ثبوت مخالفة الشركة لأياً من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصدور قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من الوزير المختص بإيقاف ترخيصها لمدة لا تجاوز سنة جزاءً على ارتكابها تلك المخالفة، ويجدر الإشارة فى هذا المقام إلى أنه يلزم لتحقق هذا الشرط أن يكون قرار الإيقاف قد صدر متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون بعد ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة ثبوتاً يقينياً، وأى قرينة يستدل منها على عكس ذلك مؤداها تخلف الشرط الثانى من شروط توقيع جزاء إلغاء الرخيص، والقول بغير ذلك مؤداه مخالفة قصد المشرع من تطلبه إيقاف الترخيص قبل توقيع جزاء إلغاء الترخيص، من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى استفادة جهة الإدارة من خطئها بأن تصدر قرارًا خاطئا بإيقاف الترخيص تتخذه ذريعة فيما بعد لإصدار قرار بإلغاء الترخيص.

وثانيهما: تكرار الشركة للمخالفة لأى من قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى، وفى هذه الحالة يحق للوزير المختص استعمال سلطته المخولة له قانوناً بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وبتطبيقه فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة، وإذ أصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 بتاريخ 23/8/2001 – القرار المطعون فيه الأول - بإلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص للشركة الطاعنة وفروعها والتى يمثلها الطاعن بصفته بالتعامل فى النقد الأجنبى – لما نسب إليها من مخالفات، وحيث إن المختص بإصدار مثل هذه القرارات وفقا لنص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه هو وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية عند تحقق الشروط المنصوص عليها قانوناً، ومن ثم يضحى القرار رقم 1227 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه هو قرارًا صادرًا من غير مختص قانوناً بإصداره ومن ثم يتعين الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

ومن حيث إن الثابت أيضا من الأوراق أنه بتاريخ 28/8/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية القرار المطعون فيه رقم 647 لسنة 2001 متضمنا إلغاء القرار الوزارى رقم 642 لسنة 1991 فيما تضمنه من الترخيص لشركة الأطباء للصرافة ش.م. وفروعها فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى مستنداً فى ذلك إلى التفتيش الذى تم على الشركة الطاعنة يوم 19/7/2001، فضلاً عن تكرار المخالفات المنسوبة إليها وسبق توقيع جزاء إيقاف الترخيص على الشركة.

ومن حيث إنه بالتحقق عن مدى توافر الشرطين اللذين تطلبهما القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه فى مادته السادسة لإلغاء الترخيص على النحو السالف بيانه وبالاطلاع على المخالفات التى نسب للشركة الطاعنة إتيانها والجزاءات التى تم توقيعها عليها يبين ما يلى:

أولاً: بتاريخ 17/5/1999 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 18/5/1999 وتنتهى يوم 18/8/1999 وذلك لما نسب إليها من مخالفتها للقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة، فأقامت الشركة الدعوى رقم 3566 لسنة 53ق أمام محكمة القضاء الادارى بالإسكندرية طعناً على هذا القرار، وقضى فيها بجلسة 5/8/1999 بوقف تنفيذه، وكان وزير الاقتصاد قد وافق بتاريخ 2/8/1999 على تعديل عقوبة الإيقاف إلى الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالتعليمات مقابل تنازل الشركة عن دعواها المشار إليها 00 فإنه يتضح من ذلك أنه فضلا عن تعديل قرار الإيقاف إلى الإنذار – وهى عقوبة لم ترد فى نصوص القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 المشار إليه أو لائحته التنفيذية – فإن صدور الحكم سالف الذكر بوقف تنفيذ قرار الإيقاف يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت المخالفة فى جانب الشركة الطاعنة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص حتى يمكن إصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثانياً : بتاريخ 26/9/1999 أوقف ترخيص الشركة لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 3/10/1999 وتنتهى فى 18/10/1999 وذلك بسبب وجود زيادة بالخزينة مقدارها 900 ريال سعودى عن أرصدة السجلات ووجود عجز قدره 250 جنيها مصريا وذلك بالمخالفة بالقواعد القانونية والتعليمات المنظمة لنشاط الصرافة , وتظلمت الشركة من قرار الإيقاف ونتيجة لهذا التظلم وافق وزير الاقتصاد بتاريخ 3/10/1999 على الاكتفاء بتوجيه إنذار للشركة بضرورة الالتزام بالقواعد والتعليمات التى تحكم نشاط الصرافة , وإذ إن قيام جهة الإدارة بإنذار الشركة على النحو السالف ذكره لا يعد بمثابة توقيع جزاء عليها بحسبان إن الإنذار ليس من العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى قانون التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , ومن ثم لا يمكن القول بأن جزاء إيقاف ترخيص الشركة فى هذه الحالة قائم , أو بتوافر إحدى الحالات المبررة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ثالثاً : بتاريخ 15/2/2000 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية قراره بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة وفروعها لمدة 15 يوما تبدأ من 22/2/2000 , ونتيجة لتظلم الشركة الطاعنة من هذا القرار وافق وزير الاقتصاد على توصية لجنة تظلمات شركات الصرافة بسحب قرار العقوبة الموقعة على الشركة , ومن ثم فإن سحب قرار إيقاف الشركة يعد كأن لم يكن ولا تعد هذه الواقعة إحدى الحالات المشترطة قانوناً لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة من التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى .

رابعاً : بتاريخ 29/1/2001 أصدر وزير الاقتصاد قراراً بإيقاف الترخيص الممنوح للشركة الطاعنة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من 30/1/2001 وتنتهى فى 30/4/2001 , وذلك لعدم قيام الشركة بالإعلان عن الأسعار على شاشة وكالات الأنباء العالمية وطبعها بالمخالفة لأحكام قانون النقد ولائحته التنفيذية , فأقامت الشركة الطاعنة الدعوى رقم 2289 لسنة 55 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية طعنا على هذا القرار , وبجلسة 5/4/2001 أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه , ومن ثم فإن صدور هذا الحكم يعد قرينة على عدم ثبوت هذه المخالفة فى حق الشركة , وهو الأمر الذى لا يجوز معه الاستناد لتلك الواقعة للتدليل على مخالفة الشركة الطاعنة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وبطبيعة الحال لا يصلح الاستناد لمثل هذا القرار للتدليل على سبق إيقاف الترخيص لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإنه حتى تاريخ صدور قرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 647 لسنة 2001 المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة فى التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى فإنه لم يثبت يقيناً فى حق الشركة الطاعنة ارتكابها لمخالفة قواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى , وصدرو قرار نهائى حصين من السحب والإلغاء من وزير الاقتصاد بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , ومن ثم يتنفى شرط سبق صدور قرار صحيح بإيقاف ترخيص الشركة الطاعنة .

ومن حيث إنه بتاريخ 19/7/2001 نسب إلى الشركة الطاعنة امتناعها عن بيع النقد الأجنبى , وكذا لعدم التزامها بالأسعار المعلنة بالشركة للعملات الأجنبية فى تعاملاتها فى النقد الأجنبى بالمحالفة للمادة الرابعة من اللائحة التنفيذية , فضلاً عن تعدى موظفى الشركة على مفتش البنك المركزى وعدم تمكينه من أداء عمله وأيا كان وجه الرأى فى ثبوت هذه المخالفات من عدمه وعلى إثر ذلك صدر القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء ترخيص الشركة , ولما كان هذا القرار الطعين يتطلب لصحة صدوره , وحتى يستوفى شرائطه القانونية , سبق مخالفة الشركة لقواعد وإجراءات التعامل فى النقد الأجنبى وصـدور قرار صحيح – على النحو السالف تفصيله بإيقاف الترخيص لمدة لا تجاوز سنة , وإذ انتفى هذا الشرط فى خصوصية الحالة المعروضة , ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر دون اتباع الإجراءات القانونية المتطلبة قانوناً لإصداره مفتقداً لشرط جوهرى من شروط صحته مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار .

( الطعن رقم 5280 لسنة 48 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 17/4/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** تنــــــــــازل : 
74 ـ المبدأ : التنازل عن الحكم يستتبع التنازل عن الحق الثابت به : 

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إن المادة 145 من قانون المرافعات قد نصت على أن : ( النزول عن الحكم يستتبع النزول عن الحق الثابت به ) .*

ومن حيث إن التنازل عن إجراءات الخصومة والحكم فيها هو أمر اختيارى للمدعى ومقتضى ذلك قيام الحكم والحق الثابت به إلى أن يتم هذا التنازل باختيار الصادر لصالحه الحكم وفى الوقت الذى يختاره , وعلى ذلك فإن تنازل الخصم عن الحكم الصادر له يترتب عليه انقضاء الخصومة التى صدر فيها – كما يمتنع على المتنازل عن الحكم تجديد المطالبة بالشق الذى رفعت به الدعوى لأن الحكم كقاعدة عامة من شأنه أن يبين حقوق الخصوم التى كانت لهم قبل رفع الدعوى ويقررها ما لم يكن من الأحكام المنشئة للحقوق .

ومن حيث إنه لما كان المدعى ( المطعون ضده ) قد طلب الحكم , بإنهاء الخصومة فى الطعن واعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه كأن لم يكن مما يستتبع لزوما لذلك تنازله عن هذا الحكم والحق الثابت به , فيتعين – والحالة هذه – الحكم باعتبار الخصومة منتهية فى الطعن مع إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات .

( الطعن رقم 4773 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تنــــــازل عن الدعوى : 
75 ـ المبدأ : جواز طلب الحكم بإثبات ترك الخصومة في الدعوى في مرحلة الطعن على الحكم .
ـالطعن على الحكم أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يطرح المنازعة في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها دون التقيد بأسباب الطعن :
ـ يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن المطعون ضدهما كانا قد تنازلا عن الدعوى المقامة منهما وآخرين لإلغاء القرار رقم 244 لسنة 1990م فيما تضمنه من فرض رسوم محلية على أصحاب المخابز بموجب إقرارين تم توثيقهما بالشهر العقاري وذلك قبل صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد قبلت الجهة الإدارية هذا التنازل وذلك الترك إلا أنها لم تتمكن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى .

ومن حيث أنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الطعن أمامها يطرح المنازع في الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها ويفتح الباب أمامها لتزن هذا الحكم بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التي تعينه ومن ثم فللمحكمة أن تنزل حكم القانون في المنازعة على الوجه الصحيح غير مقيَّدة بأسباب الطعن مادام المرد هو مبدأ المشروعية نزولاً على سيادة القانون .

ومن حيث أن الثابت أن الإقرارين المشار إليهما سلفاً مصدقاً عليهما في تاريخ سابق على صدور الحكم المطعون فيه وقد أقرت الجهة الإدارية بأنها لم تتمكَّن من تقديم هذا التنازل أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان من المقرر أنه يجوز إبداء أسباب جديدة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ولو لم تتعلق بالنظام العام ومن ثم فإن المحكمة إزاء هذا تقضي وقد إطمأنت من جانبها إلى سلامة هذين الإقرارين بما ينطويان عليه من ترك المطعون ضدهما الخصومة في الدعوى ابتداءاً والزامهما المصروفات . 

( المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى الطعن رقم 807 لسنة46 ق .عليا جلسة 14/6/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* تراخيـــــص : 
76 ـ المبدأ : إلغاء ترخيص صيدلية ـ حالاته :*

تطبيق : " لما كان المستفاد من نص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 و 7 لسنة 1956 – أن المشرع قصر حالات إلغاء الترخيص على حالتين هما : حالة غلق الصيدلية بصفة متصلة لمدة تجاوز سنة ميلادية ، وحالة نقل الصيدلية من مكانها لمكان آخر بغير سبب الهدم أو الحريق ، وإنه لما كان البين من الأوراق أن السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء ترخيص الصيدلية محل النزاع ، هو عدم استغلال المدعية للترخيص لمدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ صرفه طبقاً للبند الأول من المادة (14) من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1955 وهو البند الذي لم يعد له وجود بعد التعديل المشار إليه ، ومن ثم فإن هذا السبب يكون غير قائم على أساس من القانون ، يضاف إلى ذلك أن رخصة المدعية صدرت بتاريخ 14/7/1998 وظاهر الأوراق يستشف منه أن المدعية تعاقدت على شراء أدوية من شركات مختلفة في الفترة من 20/11/1998 حتى 9/1/1999 الأمر الذي يبين معه أن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه غير مستمد من أصول تنتجه ويخالف واقع الحال ، ومن ثم يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف التنفيذ إلى جانب ركن الاستعجال حيث يترتب على غلق الصيدلية محل النزاع حرمان المدعية من مصدر رزقها وهي نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بعد ذلك بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه .

ومن حيث إن البادي من الأوراق أن الترخـيص رقم 74 لسنة 1998 الذي حصلـت عليـه المـطعـون ضـدهـا بفـتـح الصـيدلـية مـوضوع الـنزاع صـدر بـتاريخ 14/7/1998، وأن المطعون ضدها قامت – وفقاً لما جاء بالمستندات المقدمة منها أمام محكمة أول درجة – بشراء كميات عن الأدوية باسم الصيدلية المرخص بها "صيدلية الدكتورة / فلورانس " بموجب فواتير صادرة عن عدد من شركات الأدوية وذلك خلال الفترة من 6/10/1998 حتى 9/1/1999، كما أنها قامت بإخطار مصلحة الضرائب في 26/12/1998 بمزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها، حيث قامت المصلحة المذكورة بفتح ملف ضريبي لها في ذات التاريخ وأجـرت معـاينة للصيدلية في 5/1/1999 ، كـذلك قـامـت بالتعـاقـد علـى تركـيب عــداد كهـربائي للصـيـدليـة في 3/1/1999 ، وهذه الإجراءات وإن لم تنهض دليلاً قاطعاً على مزاولة الصيدلية لنشاطها خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً والتي تنتهي في الحالة الماثلة في 14/1/1999 ، فهي على الأقل تعد بمثابة قرينة على هذه المزاولة يقع على عاتق الإدارة إثبات عكسها 00 ومن حيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على حافظة المستندات المقدمة من الجهة الإدارية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ، أنها قامت بإلغاء الرخصة الممنوحة للمطعون ضدها ، بمقولة إن المذكورة لم تخطر المنطقة الطبية بخطاب مسجل يفيد بدء نشاط الصيدلية خلال الفترة المحددة قانوناً وهي ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحصول على الرخصة وذلك دون أن يثبت قيام تلك الجهة بإجراء معاينة للصيدلية على الطبيعة وتحرير محضر بحالتها ، ودون بيان للسند القانوني الذي يلزم بالإخطار المنوه به ، ومن ثم فإن السبب الذي قام عليه القرار المطعون فيه يضحى والحالة هذه غير مستمد – بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – من أصول تنتجه وتوصل إليه ماديا وقانونيا ، مما يتحقق معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه ، فضلاً عن تحقق ركن الاستعجال لما يترتب على استمرار تنفيذ القرار من نتائج يتعذر تداركها أخصها الحيلولة بين المطعون ضدها وحقها في ممارسة النشاط المرخص لها فيه والذي كرست له جهدها وأموالها ، الأمر الذي يتحتم معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

وإذ خلص الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذه النتيجة فإنه يكون قد أصاب وجه الحق ولا مطعن عليه ، مما يضحى معه الطعن الماثل غير قائم على أساس من القانون خليقاً بالرفض . 

ولا ينال من ذلك ما أثارته الجهة الطاعنة من أن الفواتير المقدمة من المطعون ضدها لم يتم إخطار إدارة السلام الطبية بها وأنها فواتير مزورة ، ذلك أنه ليس ثمة ما يلزم قانوناً بإخطار الإدارة بتلك الفواتير ، كما أن القول بالتزوير هو مجرد ادعاء لم تقدم الإدارة دليلاً عليه ولم توضح شواهده ، كذلك لا ينال مما سبق ما ذكرته الجهة الإدارية بشأن بطلان إجراءات إصدار التراخيص بناء على ما انتهت إليه تحقيقات النيابة الإدارية ، فذلك مردود بأن هذا البطلان المدعى به لم يكن هو السبب الذي استندت إليه الجهة الإدارية في إلغاء الترخيص ، وإنما السبب هو عدم مزاولة نشاط الصيدلية خلال المدة المقررة قانوناً على النحو سالف الذكر . وهو محل الطعن الماثل والجهة الإدارة وشأنها في اتخاذ ما تراه بصدد ما تثيره من مزاعم أخرى حول سلامة الترخيص وذلك كله وفقاً للقانون وتحت رقابة القضاء . 

( الطعن رقم 1233 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 8/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــــويض : 
77 ـ المبدأ : القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء لإختــلاف أساس كل منهما ، وأن صــدور القرار مشوب بعيب عــدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار :* 

تطبيق : " القضاء بالتعويض ليس من مسلتزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص والذي يقوم عليه ، وأن عيب عدم الاختصاص أو الشكل الذي قد يشوب القرار فيؤدي إلى إلغائه لا يصلح حتماً أو بالضرورة أساساً للتعويض ما لم يكن العيب مؤثراً في موضوع القرار ، فإذا كان القرار سليماً في مضونه محمولاً على أسبابه المبرِّرة له رغم مخالفة قاعدة الاختصاص أو الشكل فإنه لا يكون ثمة مجال للقضاء بالتعويض لآن القرار كان سيصدر على أية حال بذات المضمون لو أن تلك القاعدة قد روعيت 00 ولما كان القرار المطعون فيه وإن صدر من غير مختص بإصداره إلا أنه لا يقيم ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لم يصدر للطاعن ثمة ترخيص بالبناء حيث خلا ملف الطعن مما يفيد صدور هذا الترخيص ومن ثمَّ ينهار ركن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض وبالتالي يتعيَّن رفض طلب التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2801 لسنة 35 ق0عليا بجلسة 9/7/1995م منشور بمؤلف الوسيط في شرح اختصاصات مجلس الدولة ـ الجزء الأول ـ طبعة سنة 2000م ـ ص 527 وما بعدها للمستشار الدكتور / محمد ماهر أبو العينين ) 

ـ كما قضت في ذات المقام بأن : " قضاء التعويض ليس من مستلزمات القضاء بالإلغاء وأن لكلٍ من القضائين أساسه الخاص الذي يقوم عليه 00 ذلك أن قضاء الإلغاء يقوم على عيب يصيب القرار الإداري في حين أن قضاء التعويض مناطه ضرورة توافر أركان مسئولية الإدارة عن قراراتها الإدارية من خطأ وضرر وعلاقة سببية بحيث لا تقوم مسئولية الإدارة إلا بوقوع خطأ من الإدارة في مسلكها وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر وتتوافر علاقة السببية بين خطأ الجهة الإدارية والضرر الذي لحق بصاحب الشأن بحيث يكون خطأ الإدارة هو السبب المباشر لما لحق بصاحب الشأن من ضرر فإذا تخلف ركن من أركان هذه المسئولية امتنع التعويض 00 "

( الطعن رقم 2497 لسنة 42ق 0 عليا بجلسة 2/4/2000م ـ الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعــــويض : 
78 ـ المبدأ : تقدير قيمة التعويض وإن كان من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِّن عناصره :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث أنه ولئن كان تقدير التعويض من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعيَّن عليها أن تبيِن في حكمها العناصر المكونة للضرر قانوناً والتي تدخل في حساب قيمة التعويض وإلا كان حكمها معيباً ، وأنه يجب على صاحب الشأن أن يقيم بكافة طرق الإثبات الدليل على ما حاق به من ضرر بكافة عناصره وأنواعه ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر من الدائرة الأولى في الطعون أرقام 3115 & 3137 & 3143 لسنة 40 ق0عليا بجلسة 23/8/2003م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** إستقالة 0 المرض النفسى : 
79 ـ المبدأ : حق طالب الشرطة في ترك الدراسة بكلية الشرطة 0 قبول استقالته يمنع من إعادة قيده مرة أخرى بالكلية – المرض النفسي لا يعدد دفاعا لتقديم طلب الاستقالة :*

تطبيق : ومن حيث أن مفاد المادة 76 من اللائحة الداخلية لكلية الشرطة الصادرة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 864 لسنة 1976 المعدل بالقرار رقم 168 لسنة 1987 أن المشرع منح الطالب بكلية الشرطة الحرية التامة في ترك الدراسة بمحض إرادته واختياره حيث لا يجوز إجباره على مواصلة الدراسة بكلية لا يرغب في البقاء فيها أو إلزامه بنظم عسكري لم يستطيع التكيف معها إلا انه اشترط موافقة ولي الأمر أو من ينوب عنه إذا كان الطالب قاصرا حتى تكون هناك قسمة من الوقت للرأي والمشورة وتقدير الظروف من ولي الأمر الذي يكون اقدر على تفهم ظروف نجله 0 فإذا ما وقع الطالب وولي الأمر على طلب الاستقالة وقبلت فإنه لا يمكن إعادة قيد الطالب مرة أخرى بالكلية لأنه تركها بإرادته ويقضي من ثم القول بوجود إكراه أو ضغط وقع على الطالب لأنه لا يتصور وقوع إكراه على ولي الأمر ليوافق الطالب على تقديم طلب الاستقالة0

ولا ينال من ذلك القول بإصابة الطالب بمرض نفسي دفعه إلى تقديم الاستقالة ذلك أن المرض النفسي لو صح لا يعد في جميع الأحوال عيبا من عيوب الإرادة بل أن المريض النفسي في اغلب الأحوال إنسان كامل الأهلية وصحح الإرادة ويسأل عن تصرفاته مسئولية كاملة إلا في الحالات الشديدة التي يقر فيها الأطباء ذوي الخبرة أن المرض يسلب إرادة المريض ويدفعه دفعا إلى اتخاذ تصرفات معينة 0

(الطعن رقم 6213 لسنة 45 ق0عليا جلسة 28/8/2002 – الدائرة السادسة عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات:
80 ـ المبدأ : حق مجلس الجامعة في وضع القواعد العامة المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات بالطلبات وتعديلها وفقا لما تراه محققا لصالح العام :

*تطبيق : "من حيث أن المشرع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 قد أنــاط بمجلس الجامعة سلطة وضع القواعـــد العامة المنظمة العمال الامتحانات بالكليات كما اسند إلى مجلس الكلية بما يشكله من لجان الممتحنين وضــع القواعد المنظمة العمال الامتحانات وتعرض على مجلس الكلية لإقرارها 0

ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مركز الطالب بالنسبة للجامعة هو مركز تنظيمي عام يجري تغييره في أي وقت واستبداله بتنظيم جديد وهذا التنظيم المستحدث يسري على الطالب بأثره المباشر ومن ثم فإن للجامعة وضع القواعد في شأن تصحيح الامتحانات وتطبيق قواعد الرأفة والتيسير على الطلاب كما أن لها الحق في تعديل هذه القواعد طبقا لما تراه محققا للصالح العام ضمانا لحق سياسة التعليم في الجامعة ولا يكون للطالب اصل حق في تطبيق قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية سابقة تتعلق بالتصحيح أو التيسير إذا أعلنت الجامعة عن قاعدة تنظيمية أخرى ولا تثريب على الجامعة إذا امتنعت عن تطبيق قواعد التيسير السابقة التي تم العدول عنها 0

(الطعن رقم 5685 لسنة 46 ق0عليا جلسة 27/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة عليا)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعليــــــــم : 
81 ـ المبدأ : عدم تقديم أصول كراسات الإجابة لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ـ بيان ذلك :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن عدم تقديم أصول الأوراق المطلوبة بسبب إعدامها أو ضياعها لا يجعل القرار تلقائياً وكأنه منتزع من غير أصول ، ما دام من الممكن التوصل إلى الحقيقة بطرق الإثبات الأخرى ، وتقديم العناصر التكميلية التي تفيد في مجموعها مع سائر القرائن والشواهد والدلائل على تكوين عقيدة المحكمة وقناعتها بشأن القرار المطعون فيه ."

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0عليا جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

[b]* قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب: 
82 ـ المبدأ : تصحيح أوراق الطالب ومنحه الدرجة المقررة عليها هي سلطة تقديرية تستقل بها الجهة الإدارية ـ حدود رقابة القضاء الإداري في هذا المجال :[/b]

تطبيق : " من حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر على أن رقابة القضاء الإداري على قرار إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب لا تمتد مدى صحة الإجابة في حد ذاتها أو مقدار الدرجة المستحقة على تلك الإجابة باعتبار أن هذا التقدير هو من صميم اختصاص الجهة المنوط بها أمر التصحيح بلا معقب عليها من القضاء الإداري إلا إذا شاب عملية التصحيح خطأ مادي في رصد أو جمع الدرجات أو ترك جزء من الإجابة دون أن يجرى عليه التصحيح "0

( الطعن رقم 1565 لسنة 43 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )

( الطعن رقم 5658 لسنة 47 ق0ع جلسة 28/8/2002 الدائرة السادسة 0عليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب:
83 ـ المبدأ : حظر تحويل ونقل الطلاب من طلبات أو معاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات – استثناء على ذلك حالة الضرورة القصوى – مناطها :*

تطبيق : " من حيث أن المادة 87 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 354 لسنة 1991 قد وضع بها المشرع قاعدة عامة مؤداها عدم جواز تحويل ونقل وقيد الطلاب من جامعات غير خاضعة للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 إلى جامعات خاضعة له وذلك إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا على الحد الأدنى للقبول بالكلية المعنية في شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أعمالا لقاعدة المساواة بين الطلاب في فرض القبول بالكليات بأن يكون المجموع هو أساس المفاضلة بين الطلاب وأجاز المشرع لوزير التعليم وفي حالات الضرورة القصوى ولظروف غير متوقعة تحويل الطلاب على أن يصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرارا يحدد فيه القواعد والضوابط اللازمة للقبول وحالات الضرورة القصوى المشار إليها هي تلك التي تجعل الفرد في حالة لا يمكنه معها إدارة أموره بإرادته بل يضطر مرغما وبغير رغبة منه في سلوك سيل أمر أملته عليه حالة الضرورة وإبراز مثالين الحالة الضرورة القصوى الواردة بالنص المذكور هى حالتي الحرب وتقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية وترحيل الرعايا المصريين أما الحالة المرضية لوالدة الطاعن فلا تعد من حالات الضرورة المشار إليها وكان يكفي لمواجهتها إنهاء والده لعمله بدولة اليمن وعودته ووالدته للقاهرة وبقاء الطاعن لاستكمال دراسته بكلية طب صنعاء خاصة أنه يمكنه العيش بمفرده مع شئ من الجلد والمثابرة ومن ثم لا تتوافر حالة الضرورة القصوى والظروف غير المتوقعة المبررة بقبوله بكلية الطب القاهرة خلافا للقواعد العامة . 

( الطعن رقم 7316 لسنة 47 ق 0عليا – جلسة 2/7/2002م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ
*
* اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :
84 ـ المبدأ : اختصاص المجلس الطبي لهيئة الشرطة في البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المجلس الطبي المتخصص لهيئة الشرطة هو الجهة الفنية الوحيدة التي تثبت لها صلاحية البت في اللياقة الصحية لأعضـــاء هيئة الشرطة من عدمه والإلتفات عن أي تقارير صادرة من جهات طبية خاصة أياً كانت لصدورها عن جهة غير مختصة قانوناً بالبت في تلك المسألة الفنية لا يجوز التعقيب عليه ما دام قد إلتزم حدود القانون وضوابطه وخلا من شبهة الانحراف بالسلطة وإساءة استعمالها .

ومن حيث أن البادي من الأوراق أن نجل المطعون ضده قد حصل على الثانوية العامة وتقدم للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة ، وعند توقيع الكشف الطبي عليه انتهت اللجنة الطبية إلى عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب فتظلم من هذا القرار وأعيد الكشف الطبي عليه مرة أخرى بواسطة لجنة طبية أخرى فقررت ذات النتيجة وهي عدم لياقته طبياً لإصابته بلغط في القلب ، وإذ استند القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من عدم قبول نجل المطعون للالتحاق بكلية الشرطة إلى قرار اللجنة الطبية المتضمن عدم لياقته صحياً ، فإنه يكون قد صدر بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون وقائماً على سببه الصحيح المبرر له حقاً وصدقا لا سيما وأن الأوراق قد خلت مما يفيد وقوع القرار المطعون فيه في شائبة الانحراف بالسلطة أو الجهة الإدارية قد أساءت استعمال سلطتها عند اتخاذها ذلك القرار وهو ما ينهار معه ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه . 

ولا ينال مما تقدم ما قدمه المطعون ضده من تقارير من مستشفيات حكومية رسمي وغير رسمي 00 ذلك أن القول الفصل في فيما إذا كان ما يعاني منه نجل المطعون ضده يجعله لائقاً كطالب بكلية الشرطة أو غير لائق لذلك هو اللجنة الطبية المشار إليها والموكل إليها قانوناً التثبت من استيفاء الطالب لشروط الليـــاقة الصحية للخدمة بكلية الشرطة ، إذ هي التي تستطيع أن تقــدِّر ما إذا كان ما يعاني منه الطالب يستقيم بطبيعة الدراسـة بكلية الشرطة وما بعــدها أو لا يستقيم في إطار مسئوليتها ، إذ لا تكفي بمجرد توقيع الكشف الطبي على نحو ما قدمه المطعون ضده في مستنداته . "

( الطعن رقم 1541 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 3/3/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 2612 لسنة 48 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 4115 لسنة 47 ق. عليا – جلسة 25/2/2004م ـ الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

*
* بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر: 
85 ـ المبدأ : لا إلزام على جهة الإدارة بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سناً معينة :*

تطبيق : " حيث تنص المادة (18) من دستور جمهورية مصر العربية الصادر سنة 1971م تنص على أن : " التعليم حق تكفله الدولة ، وهو إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى ، وتشرف على التعليم كله 000000000000" 

وتنص المادة الخامسة من قانون التعليـم رقـم 139لسنة 1981م والمعدّل بالقانون رقم 233لسنة1988م والقانون رقم 2لسنة 1994م تنـص على أن : " يحدد بقرار من وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم مدة السنة الدراسية وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة وصف ، والمواد الدراسية ، وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف ، وإقرار المناهج ، وعدد التلاميذ المقرر لكل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحانات ، والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد امتحانات الشهادات العامة 0000000000000" .

كما تنص المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون على أن : " يحدد وزير التعليم شروط وأحوال القبول في كل مرحلة تعليمية على أن يكون القبول في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي على أساس السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي أما القبول في المرحلة الثانوية فتكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس السن والمجموع الكلي للدرجات على مستوى المحافظة 0000000000000" .

وتنص المـادة (14) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " بمراعاة ما ورد بأحكام هذا القانون من أحكام خاصة يحدد وزير التعليم بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم قبل الجامعي شروط اللياقة الطبية اللازمة للقبول في مختلف مراحل التعليم ونظم الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة والحوافز التشجيعية للتلاميذ ، ونظام التأديب والعقوبات التي توقَّع على التلاميذ وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان أو الحرمان منه ونظام إعادة القيد 00000 . " 

وتنص المـادة (15) من القانون المشار إليه على أن : " التعليم الأساسي حق لجميع الأطفال المصريين الذين يبلغون السادسة من عمرهم ، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفيره لهم ويلزم الآباء وأولياء الأمور بتنفيذه ، 0000 ويتولى المحافظون كل في دائرة اختصاصه إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم وتنفيذ الإلزام بالنسبة لأولياء الأمور على مستوى المحافظة ، كما يصدرون القرارات اللازمة لتوزيع الأطفال الملتزمين على مدارس التعليم الأساس في المحافظة ، ويجوز في حالة وجود أماكن النزول بالسن إلى خمس سنوات ونصف وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالكثافة المقررة للفصل . " 

ومفاد نص المادة (18) من الدستور والسالفة الذكر أن التعليم في مصر من الحقوق العامة التي تكفلها الدولة للمواطنين ويخضع للإشراف الكامل لها ، بوصفه من مظاهر السيادة المطلقة على أراضيها وعلى رعايا الوطن ، وقد حرص الدستور على تقرير أن التعليم إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية ، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى . 

كما يبين من نصوص قانون التعليم رقم 139لسنة 1981م سالفة الذكر أن الدولة كفلت التعليم الإلزامي في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي وهي التي تضم مرحلتي التعليم الابتدائي والإعدادي وذلك لمدة ثماني سنوات تبدأ من السادسة ، ويتم حساب السن في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي ، وأن الإلزامية في هذه المرحلة من التعليم تقع على عاتق الدولة كما تقع على عاتق ولي الأمر ، ولم تتضمن نصوص القانون أية التزامات أخرى على كاهل الدولة سوى توفير فرصة التعليم في هذه المرحلة وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع والقواعد التي ينظمها قانون التعليم سواء ما تعلق منها بشروط اللياقة الطبية في مختلف مراحل التعليم ومدة الدراسة وعدد الدروس الأسبوعية في كل مرحلة والمواد الدراسية وتوزيع الدروس على الصفوف وإقرار الناهج وعدد التلاميذ في كل فصل ونظم التقويم والامتحان والنهايات الكبرى والصغرى لدرجات مواد الامتحان ومواعيد الامتحان وقواعد النجاح وفرص الرسوب والإعادة وأحوال إلغاء الامتحان والحرمان منه ونظم إعادة القيد 00 وهذا ما يستفاد منه أنه لا يوجد إلزام على الدولة بنقل الطالب من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى فصلها قانون التعليم والقرارات الوزارية الصادرة تنفيذا لأحكامه وذلك تحقيقا للغاية التي يستهدف القانون تحقيقها على مدى تسلسل وتعاقب المراحل المختلفة للعملية التعليمية من نظام النقل من صف إلى آخر ومن مرحلة إلى أخرى وصولا إلى الركيزة الأساسية من التعليم وهي بناء وإعداد وتأهيل الإنسان المصري ليكون عضواً فعالاً في المجتمع . 

ومن حيث أنه باستقراء نصوص مواد القرار الوزاري رقم 398لسنة 1998م فإن نصوصه لم تتضمن أحكاما أو قواعد تخالف أو تخــرج على المبادئ والأحوال سالفة البيان وليس في هذه النصوص أيضا ما يتضمن الإلزام بنقل التلميذ من صف إلى آخر أو من مرحلة إلى أخرى لمجرد بلوغه سنا معينة إذ أن ذلك مرده إلى أمور أخرى بل على العكس من ذلك فإن القرار الوزاري المشار إليه قد أجاز النقل من التمهيدي ـ ما قبل رياض الأطفال ـ بالمدارس الخاصة إلى الصف الأول برياض الأطفال بشروط محددة ، وبالمثل فقد أجاز النقل للأطفال الملتحقين بالصف الأول رياض الأطفال إلى الصف الثاني رياض الأطفال بذات الشـــــروط ، أما النص في الفقرة الأخــيرة من المـــــــادة الأولى من القرار المذكــور على عدم جواز قبــــــــول التلميذ الذي يبلــــغ السادسة من عمره في أول أكتوبر من العام الدراسي بفصول رياض الأطفال فلا يستفاد منه 

الالتزام بنقلهم من مرحلة رياض الأطفال إلى

المرحلة الابتدائية ، إنما الهدف من هذا النص حظر القيد في المرحلة السابقة على التعليم الأساسي لمن يكون سنه في أول أكتوبر السادسة من عمرهم أو جاوزوها ، أما القول بأن مفاد النص هو الإلزام بنقل من يبلغ الست سنوات إلى مرحلة التعليم الأساسي دون ضوابط أخرى فإنه قول يتجرد من المنطق السليم وللنص بغير ما يحتمل ويناقض الأهداف الحقيقية التي توخاها المشرع من قانون التعليم ألا وهي الإعداد الجيد للإنسان المصري القادر على الاعتماد على النفس وعلى خوض غمار الحياة والمشاركة في تحقيق أهداف التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في الدولة . "
( الطعن رقم 10421 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 9070 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10111 لسنة 46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 7632 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 25/9/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1818 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 1837 لسنة 48 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 

( الطعن رقم 10328 لسنة46 ق 0عليا – جلسة 24/12/2003م الدائرة السادسة عليا ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة: 
86 ـ المبدأ : معيار مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية فأحد شروط القبول بكلية الشرطة عبئ إثباته يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية :*

تطبيق : حكمت دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بأنه يتعين على لجنة قبول الطلاب المشكلة وفقا للمادة 11 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء أكاديمية الشرطة وهي تمارس سلطاتها المقررة في المادة (2) من اللائحة الداخلية لأكاديمية الشرطة باستبعاد الطلبة الذين اجتازوا الاختبارات المقررة إذا لم تتوافر فيهم مقومات الهيئة واتزان الشخصية أن يكون قرارها بالاستبعاد قائما على أسبابه المبررة ومستخلصا استخلاصا سائغا من أصول واقعية تبرره وتنتجه قانونا وان عبئ الإثبات في ذلك يقع على عاتق الجهة الإدارية .

ولا حاجة في ذلك بأن المشرع لم يلزم اللجنة بتسبيب قرارها لأن مثل هذا النص يتعلق بشكل القرار وعدم وجوده لا يعني إعفاء الإدارة من أن يكون قرارها هائما على سببه باعتبار أن ركن السبب هو أحد أركان القرار الإداري ويمثل الحالة الواقعية أو القانونية التي استندت إليها في إصدار القرار ولا يجوز في هذا المقام افتراض قيام القرار على سبب صحيح لأنه في ضوء ما فصله القانون واللائحة الداخلية من شروط وضوابط ومعايير للقبول يكون من شأن توافر هذه الشروط والمعايير في حق الطالب الماثل أمام اللجنة أن تزحزح قرينة الصحة المفترضة في قيام قرار اللجنة على أسبابه وتنقل عبئ الإثبات فيما قام عليه قرار للاستبعاد من أسباب جديدة ومغايرة على عاتق اللجنة وليس على عاتق الطالب 0

( الطعن رقم 1012 لسنة 45 ق0ع جلسة 4/7/2002- دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** التقادم الطويل:
87 ـ المبدأ : تسقط دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون بمضي خمسة عشر سنة :
ـ حق الملكية الخاصــة من الحقوق الخاصــة ولا ينــدرج تحت نص المادة 57 من الدستور :*

تطبيق : من حيث أن دائرة توحيد المبادئ قضت بجلسة 15/12/1985 بأن دعوى التعويض عن القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون تسقط بمضي خمسة عشر سنة – ومن حيث أن جهة الإدارة دفعت أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري أثناء نظر الدعوى بطلب التعويض أمامها بسقوط الحق المطالب فيه بالتقادم الطويل استثناءا لحكم المادة 374 من القانون المدني ولما كان القرار الإداري الذي يمثل ركن الخطأ قد صدر عام 1966 ولم يقيم الطاعن دعواه بطلب التعويض عنه إلا في 8/8/1994م فيكون قد أقامها بعد أن سقط الحق في التعويض بافتراض قيامه كما أنه يكون قد أقامها بعد أكثر من خمس عشر سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار رقم 18 لسنة 1974 الصادر من جهاز تصفية الحراسات بالإفراج عن أرضه وتسليمها له فإنه يكون قد أقام دعواه بعد أن أدركه حكم التقادم المسقط المنصوص عليه في المادة 383 من القانون المدني . ولا يغير من ذلك ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من الرد على هذا الدفع برفضه مستندا في ذلك إلى حكم المادة 57 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء . فإن هذا الذي ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه غير سديد ذلك أن النص في المادة 57 من الدستور مفاده أن الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرفة الحياة الخاصة أو غيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية والمدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم ولما كان حق الملكية الخاصة من الحقوق الخاصة فإنه لا يندرج تحت نص المادة (57) من الدستور. 

ومن حيث ترتيبا على ما تقدم وإذا كان الطاعن لم يتم دعواه بطلب التعويض عن القرار الجمهوري رقم 2656 لسنة 1966 إلا بتاريخ 8/8/1994 فتكون دعواه قد أقيمت بعد أن سقط الحق بالتعويض المطالب فيها مما يتعين الحكم برفضها. 

(الطعنين رقمي 3449 & 3769 لسنة 44 ق 0عليا – جلسة 3/5/2003م ـ الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعويض عن قرار اعتقال : 
88 ـ المبدأ : لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بانتفاء القرار الإداري في دعوى التعويض عن قرار اعتقال , حيث أن الانتفاء يتناسب فقط مع دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط قيام مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن التعويض عن قراراتها غير المشروعة , هو توافر أركان المسئولية المدنية المتمثلة فى الخطأ والضرر وعلاقة السببية بينهما .

ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الخطأ : فإن من المقرر أن الأصل فى عبء الإثبات أنه يقع على عاتق المدعى عملا بنص المادة (1) من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية رقم 25 لسنة 1968 والذى يجرى على أنه " على الدائن إثبات الالتزام وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه " إلا أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أنه لا يستقيم الأخذ بهذا الأصل فى مجال المنازعات الإدارية بالنظر إلى أن الجهة الإدارية هى غالبا ما تحتفظ بالأوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالنزاع والمنتجة فيه نفيا وإثباتا , ولهذا إذا نكلت الجهة الإدارية عن تقديم ما لديها من أوراق لازمة للفصل فى الدعوى فإن نكولها هذا يعد قرينة لصالح المدعى تلقى عبء الاثبات على عاتق الحكومة، بيد أن هذه القرينة وقد جاءت على خلاف الأصل وتعد بمثابة استثناء من هذا الأصل , فإن مجال إعمالها يكون مقيدا بحالة سكوت الجهة الإدارية وصمتها التام فى الرد على الدعوى أو اتخاذها موقفا سلبيا إزاء تقديم المستندات الحاسمة فى الدعوى , ومن ثم فإذا نشطت هذه الجهة وقامت بالرد على الدعوى وقدمت ما فى حوزتها من أوراق ومستندات متعلقة بها , فإن عبء الإثبات يعود إلى أصله المقرر وهو التزام المدعى بإثبات دعواه , وإلا أضحت الدعوى فاقدة لسندها القانونى خليقة بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه تأسيسا على ذلك , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى ( الطاعن ) قد أقام دعواه المطعون على حكمها , مختصما رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الدفاع ورئيس المخابرات العامة , وطالبا الحكم بإلزامهم بالتعويض عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء القرار الصادر باعتقاله خلال الفترة من 21/4/1976 حتى 15/11/1967, ولدى تداول الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى قدم المدعى عليهم حافظة مستندات طويت على صور المكاتبات المرسلة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة ردا على الدعوى , بما يفيد أنه لم يصدر منهم أى قرار باعتقال المدعى خلال الفترة المشار إليها وليس لديهم أية معلومات أو مستندات تخص موضوع الدعوى , ومن ثم وإذ أخفق المدعى فى تقديم الدليل على صحة ادعائه الاعتقال خلال الفترة من 21/4/1967 حتى 15/11/1967 بموجب إجراء أو قرار صادر من المدعى عليهم أو أحدهم , فإن ركن الخطأ الموجب لعقد مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن تعويضه يضحى غير متوافر فى الدعوى , مما تنهار معه هذه المسئولية , وبالتالى تصبح دعواه مفتقرة لسندها القانونى حرية بالرفض .

ومن حيث إنه ولئن كانت النتيجة التى خلص إليها الحكم المطعون فيه – وهى عدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإدارى – تتلاقى فى الأثر والغاية مع النتيجة السابقة , إلا أنه لا يسوغ فى مقام التطبيق الصحيح للقانون والتأصيل الواعى لمبادئ القانون الإدارى التسليم بهذه النتيجة , وذلك لكونها تناسب فقط دعوى الإلغاء وليس دعوى التعويض التى انصبت عليها طلبات المدعى , مما كان يتعين معه على محكمة أول درجة أن تقضى برفض الدعوى وليس بعدم قبولها , الأمر الذى ترى معه المحكمة أنه لا مناص من القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء مجددا بقبول الدعوى شكلا لتعلقها بحرية من الحريات العامة التى كفل الدستور عدم سقوط الحقوق المتعلقة بها بالتقادم وبرفضها موضوعا للأسباب سالفة البيان .

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لاستناد الطاعن إلى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعوى رقم 6214 لسنة 38 ق بجلسة 4/12/1988 فيما قضى به من تعويض لمن يزعم أنه أحد زملائه الذين اعتقلوا معه فى ذات الفترة المطالب بالتعويض عنها , ذلك أن ثبوت اعتقال هذا الزميل بناء على الحكم المذكور لا يعنى بالضرورة ثبوت اعتقال الطاعن خاصة وأن الحكم لم يتضمن أية إشارة إلى اسمه , وأن الجهة الإدارية المختصة وهى المخابرات العامة قد أقرت صراحة فى تلك الدعوى بأنها اعتقلت المدعى فى حين أنكرت ذلك فى الدعوى المقامة من الطاعن , إلى جانب أن حجية الحكم مقصورة على أطرافه , كما أنه لا وجه أيضا لما ذهب إليه الطاعن من جحد للمستندات الضوئية المقدمة من جهة الإدارة , ذلك أن هذه المستندات – وهى عبارة عن مكاتبات صادرة من جهة الإدارة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة بشأن الرد على الدعوى – لا تعدو أن تكون إفادة أو دفاعاً من جانب الإدارة , ولا تندرج فى مفهوم المستندات التى عناها المشرع فى قانون الإثبات والتى تقبل الجحد والإنكار .

( الطعن رقم 1198 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 1/11/2003م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[b]* تعويض عن قرار اعتقال

89 ـ المبدأ : لا تملك المحكمة أن تتعدى صريح طلبات الخصوم والعبرة تكون بالطلبات الختامية .
ـ تقدير التعويض هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها :[/b]

" ومن حيث إن نطاق الطعن الماثل اقتصر على شق الحكم الطعين القاضى بتعويض المطعون ضدهم عن الضرر المادى الموروث وأقيم على سبب وحيد تنعى به الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة على الحكم محل الطعن بأنه قضى بأكثر مما طلبه الخصوم فى الدعوى وهو ما يعيبه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فإنه من المقرر طبقاً لما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه من الأصول المسلمة فى فقه المرافعات أن العبرة فى تحديد طلبات الخصم هى بما يطلب الحكم له به على وجه صريح وجازم وتتقيد المحكمة بطلبات الخصوم الختامية , ولا عبرة بالطلبات التى تضمنتها صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى مادام المدعى لم يحل فى مذكرته الختامية إليها وكان المستقر أيضاً أن المدعى هو الذى يحدد نطاق دعواه وطلباته أمام القضاء , ولا تملك المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تتعداها , فإذا هى قضت بشئ لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه , فإنها تكون بذلك قد تجاوزت حدود سلطاتها وخالفت قاعدة أصلية من قواعد قانون المرافعات توجب على القاضى التقيد فى حكمه بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه ولا يتجاوز نطاقها وإلا كان حكمه مشوباً بعيب الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون ، الأمر الذى يصمه بالبطلان ، ويتعين من ثم القضاء بإلغائه لهذا السبب ، أما إذا التزمت المحكمة بالنظر فى الطلبات الصريحة الجازمة للخصوم فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه، وهى مدركة حقيقة ما قدم إليها خلال مراحل نظر الدعوى من طلبات وعالمة بأنها تقضى فى الطلبات الختامية للخصوم ، فإنه لا وجه للنعى على الحكم الذى أصدرته بقضائه بغير ما يطلب الخصوم.

وقد سبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت بأن الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يعيد طرح المنازعة فى الحكم المطعون فيه برمتها، ويفتح الباب أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتزن الحكم المطعون فيه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه استظهار ما إذا كانت قد قامت به حالة أو أكثر من الأحوال التى تعيبه أو أصاب صحيح حكم القانون فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها فتقضى بإلغائه أو تعديله – حسب الأحوال – فى الحالة الأولى أو بتأييده فى الحالة الأخرى.

ومن حيث إنه بتطبيق ما تقدم على وقائع النزاع الماثل، فإنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدهم أقاموا دعواهم موضوع الطعن الماثل طالبين فى ختامها الحكم / بإلزام المدعى عليهم متضامنين بأن يؤدوا لهم المبلغ المناسب تعويضاً عن الأضرار المادية والأدبية التى لحقتهم نتيجة اعتقال مورثهم من 25/8/1954 إلى 5/11/1970 والمصروفات – وأثناء سير الدعوى أودع الحاضر عن المدعين بجلسة 9/4/2000 صحيفة معلنة بتصحيح شكل الدعوى وذلك بإدخال ورثة المدعى السادس الذى توفى أثناء نظر الدعوى – ومتضمنة أن قرارات الاعتقال قد ألحقت بمورثهم وبأسرته أضرارًا مادية وأدبية بالغة موضحة بهذه الصحيفة والتى تضمنت تعديلاً لطلباتهم شارحة لسندهم القانونى والواقعى لهذا التعديل مختتمة بطلب التعويض المناسب لما أصابه من أضرار مادية وأدبية من جراء اعتقاله مدة طويلة وتكرار قرارات الاعتقال واستمرار اعتقاله بصورة متواصلة لمدد طويلة.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت أن ثمة خلافاً بين الطلبات الأصلية التى وردت فى ختام صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى والطلبات المعدلة سالف الذكر وكان الثابت أن الحكم المطعون فيه أشار إلى هذه الطلبات المعدلة والختامية وتناولها بالمناقشة فى أسبابه وارتكن عليها فى قضائه المطعون فيه ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم بالنظر فى الطلبات الختامية فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها، وتقيد بحدود الطلبات المقدمة إليه من الخصوم ، الأمر الذى يجعل النعى على هذا الحكم بأنه قضى بما لم يطلبه المطعون ضدهم فى دعواهم يفتقر إلى سند صحيح قانونا وواقعاً ويتعين من ثم القضاء برفض الطعن.

ولما كان ما تقدم , وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم صحيح حكم القانون فيما قضى به والأسباب التى أقيم عليها كافية لحمل قضائه ولم يشبه خطأ أو عوار يفسده ولم يأت تقرير الطعن بأوجه نعى يمكن معها إجابة الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة إلى طلباتها , الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها بحسبان - وطبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بمراعاة أن هذا التقدير من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها حيث إنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة , فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ الإدارة , شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة ومافاته من كسب , فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض .

( الطعن رقم 10321 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 15/5/2004م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــــويض : 
90 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ الصفة في الدعوى ـ مناط مسؤلية جهة الإدارة :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث إنه عن طلب الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى أصلاً لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع فإنه لما كان من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الاختصام فى الدعوى الإدارية يجب أن يكون موجها إلى الجهة الإدارية التى أصدرته باعتبارها الأدرى بمضمونة والأعرف بالأسباب التى دعت إليه , وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن مورث المطعون ضدهم قد اعتقل بقرار رئيس الجمهورية ( الطاعن الأول ) وقام الطاعن الثانى ( وزير الداخلية بصفته ) بتنفيذ هذا القرار , وليس فى الأوراق دور لوزير الدفاع بصفته فى هذا الموضوع , فمن ثم يغدو اختصامه اختصاما لغير ذى صفة , الأمر الذى يتعين معه القضاء بذلك , وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذه الوجهة من النظر يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه ويتعين معه القضاء بالغائه فيما تضمنه من قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لوزير الدفاع بصفته والقضاء مجدداً بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة له .

ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإنه من المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يتعين لقيام مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة عنها وجود خطأ فى جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع , وأن يلحق بصاحب الشأن ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة سببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

( الطعن رقم 5201 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 7/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تعـــــــويض : 
91 ـ المبدأ : تعويض عن قرار اعتقال ـ سلطة المحكمة في تقدير التعويض ـ مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة

ـ عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إن أساس مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة منها وجود خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإدارى غير مشروع لعيب من العيوب المنصوص عليها فى قـانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 وأن يترتب عليه ضرر , وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر .

ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة لركن الخطأ فإن الثابت من مطالعة الأوراق أن المطعون ضده قد تم اعتقاله فى المدة من 22/11/1976 وحتى 22/11/1977 ولم يثبت بأدلة توافر سبب لاعتقاله , سواء بوصفه خطراً على الأمن أو النظام العام أو كان ذلك بناء على قرار قضائى أو تنفيذاً لحكم قضائى – وإنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه جهة الإدارة فى تقرير طعنها رقم 5725 لسنة 46 ق عليا من أن المطعون ضده المذكور لم يقدم أى دليل على اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ذلك أن ما ساقته جهة الإدارة سلباً تبريراً لادعائها بعدم توافر الخطأ فى جانبها لعدم إقامة المدعى الدليل على صدور قرار باعتقاله لا يستقيم مع ما ورد بالشهادة الصادرة من قسم شئون المسجونين قطاع مصلحة السجون بوزارة الداخلية المرفقة بحافظة مستندات هيئة قضايا الدولة المودعة أمام محكمة أول درجة بجلسة 7/11/1999 والتى تفيد أن تاريخ بدء حبس المذكور هو 22/11/1976 وكان الثابت من مطالعة شهادة من واقع الجدول ـ صادرة من إدارة المدعى العام العسكرى / فرع التحقيقات الخاصة المرفقة بحافظة مستندات المدعى المودعة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بجلسة 16/1/2000 ـ ولم تنكرها جهة الادارة أن المدعى اتهم فى القضية رقم 6 لسنه 1977 أمن دولة عسكرية عليا بتهمة خطف وقتل الدكتور الذهبى ـ والتى وقعت أحداثها عام 1977 وصدر الحكم ضده بجلسة 30/11/1977 بمعاقبته بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة عشر سنوات وإذ لم تقدم جهة الإدارة ثمة سببا يبرر اعتقالها للمدعى فى 22/11/1976، كما خلت الأوراق من أى دليل على اقتراف المدعى أية واقعة أو قيامه بأى نشاط يستدل منه على خطورته على الأمن والنظام العام خلال الفترة المذكورة ومن ثم تكون قد امتنعت أسباب الاعتقال وموجباته قانونا مما يصم قرار اعتقاله بعدم المشروعية مما يشكل ركن الخطأ فى مسئولية الإدارة بالتعويض عن قراراتها الإدارية غير المشروعة وقد ترتب على هذا الخطأ إلحاق الضرر المادى والأدبى بالمدعى المطالب بالتعويض عنه0

ـ جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع بحسب ما نراه مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى، بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض، متى قامت أسبابه من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وهى تقدر التعويض تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم اليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطا بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة شاملا ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير لقيمة التعويض وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر مادام هذا التقدير سائغا ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجة ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئا مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه، وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها0

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك وكان الثابت إن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق للطاعن الذى رآه جابرا للأضرار التى أصابته من جراء اعتقاله خلال المدة المذكورة ، وكان هذا التعويض مناسبا للفترة التى قضاها فى الاعتقال ولم يقدم الطاعن أى دليل على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها تعويضا، كما لم يتضمن طعنه أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحا على محكمة أول درجة ولم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقه يقتضى تعويضه بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بإلزام جهة الإدارة بان تؤدى للمدعى تعويضا عن تلك الأضرار مقداره خمسة آلاف جنيها والمصروفات ، فإنه يكون قد صادف الحق والصواب فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمله ولم يأت الطاعن بأوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إلى طلباته، وعليه يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم من قبل المدعى ومن قبل الحكومة ـ كليهما فى غير محله وعلى غير أساس سليم من القانون 

ـ لما كان من المقرر عدم مسئولية الحكومة عن الأعمال القضائية ، وأن تقرير هذه المسئولية أمر متروك تقديره للمشرع الدستورى ، وإذ لم تتقرر تلك المسئولية ومن ثم فان مطالبة الطاعن المذكور بتعويضه عن الأضرار التى أصابته من جراء صدور الحكم القضائى المشار إليه لا يساندها سند من القانون ، ولا يتسع لهذه المحكمة سوى الالتفات عما طلبه الطاعن فى هذا الصدد."

( الطعنين رقمي 5668 و5725 لسنة 46 القضائية عليا ـ جلسة 3/ 1 / 2004م – الدائرة الأولى ) 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية:
92 ـ المبدأ : مناط مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التي تصدرها : 
ـ تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مناط مسئولية الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية التى تصدرها هو قيام خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإداري غير مشروع بسبب عيب لحقه من عيوب عدم المشروعية المنصوص عليها فى قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972، وأن يحيق بصاحب الشأن ضرر، وأن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر، فركن الخطأ يتمثل فى صدور قرار من الإدارة بالمخالفة للقانون، وركن الضرر يقصد به الأذى المادى أو الأدبى الذى يلحق صاحب الشأن من جراء صدور القرار، وعلاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر تؤكد وتفيد أنه لولا الخطأ المنسوب للإدارة ما تحقق الضرر على النحو الذى حدث به, ويجب على المضرور أن يبين عناصر الضرر المادى والأدبى التى يطالب على أساسها بالتعويض ويقــع على عاتقه عبء إثبــات حجم الأضرار التى حاقت به.

ومن حيث إنه لا وجه لما ذهبت إليه الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة من القول بانتفاء ركن الخطأ فى جانب الإدارة بدعوى أن القرارين المطعون فيهما قد صدرا مشروعين فى ظل العمل بأحكام المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى وأن العبرة عند بحث مشروعية القرار الإداري بوقت صدوره لا بما يطرأ عليه بعد ذلك وذلك على النحو الوارد بتقرير طعنها رقم 3437 لسنة 36 ق.عليا ذلك أن واقعاً قانونياً قد تكشف منشؤه وقوامه الحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 56 لسنة 6ق. دستورية بجلسة 21/6/1986 ويقضى بعدم دستورية المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 بشأن حماية الجبهة الداخلية والسلام الاجتماعى – والتى كانت تقضى بأنه لا يجوز الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية – لكل من اشترك فى قيادة الأحزاب أو إدارتها وذلك قبل 23 يوليو سنة 1952 ما عدا الحزب الوطنى والحزب الاشتراكى، ومتى كان ذلك وكان الأصل فى الأحكام القضائية أنها كاشفة وليست منشئة، إذ هى لا تستحدث جديداً ولا تنشئ مراكز أو أوضاعاً لم تكن موجودة من قبل، بل إنها تكشف عن حكم الدستور أو القانون الأمر الذى يستتبع أن يكون للحكم بعدم الدستورية أثر رجعى كنتيجة حتمية لطبيعته الكاشفة، فضلاً عن أن نص المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قضى بعدم جواز تطبيق النص المقضى بعدم دستوريته من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشر الحكم بعدم الدستورية فى الجريدة الرسمية، ومن ثم بات متعيناً على قاضى الموضوع - إعمالاً لهذا النص - ألا ينزل حكم القانون المقضى بعدم دستوريته على المنازعة المطروحة عليه.

ومن حيث إنه بالترتيب على ما نشأ من واقع قانونى كشف عنه حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليه يكون القراران المطعون فيهما الصادران من المدعى العام الاشتراكى بتاريخ 12/6/1978 بحرمان مورثى الطاعنين فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق.عليا من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية تطبيقاً لنص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1978 سالف الذكر – وهما القراران موضوع النزاع الماثل – قد افتقدا السند القانونى الذى مصدره نص تشريعى قضى بعدم دستوريته مما يصم هذين القرارين بعدم المشروعية الأمر الذى يتحقق به ركن الخطأ فى المسئولية الإدارية الذى يستوجب مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن تعويض الضرر المترتب عنهما.

ومن حيث إنه لا محاجة فيما ذهب إليه الطاعنان فى الطعن رقم 3373 لسنة 36ق. عليا من أن محكمة أول درجة أجحفت بحقوق مورثيهما بتقديرها للتعويض المستحق لهما عن الأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء القرارين المطعون فيهما بمبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه – ذلك أنه طبقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن تقدير التعويض المستحق للمضرور متى استقامت أركان المسئولية الإدارية هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع - بحسب ما تراه - مستهدية فى ذلك بكافة الظروف والملابسات فى الدعوى , بحسبان أن تقدير التعويض- متى قامت أسبابه - من مسائل الواقع التى تستقل بها، لأنه لا يوجد فى القانون نص يلزمها باتباع معايير معينة، وعليها وهى تقدر التعويض أن تزن بميزان القانون ما يقدم إليها من أدلة وبيانات عن قيام الضرر وعناصره، فإذا ما صدر حكمها محيطاً بكافة عناصر الضرر الناتج عن خطأ جهة الإدارة، شاملاً ما لحق المضرور من خسارة وما فاته من كسب، فإنها تكون قد أصابت صحيح حكم القانون فيما انتهت إليه من تقدير قيمة التعويض، وبغير معقب عليها فيما هو متروك لتقديرها ووزنها لمدى الضرر وقيمة التعويض الجابر، مادام هذا التقدير سائغاً ومستمداً من أصول مادية تنتجه ومردوداً إلى عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق ومبرراته التى يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يبدو متكافئاً مع الضرر ليس دونه وغير زائد عليه وكانت الأسباب التى استندت إليها فى شأن تقدير التعويض كافية لحمل قضائها.

ومن حيث إنه متى كان الأمر كذلك، وكان الثابت أن الحكم الطعين قد قضى بالتعويض المستحق لمورثى الطاعنين الذى رآه جابراً للأضرار التى أصابتهما من جراء حرمانهما من الانتماء إلى الأحزاب السياسية أو مباشرة الحقوق أو الأنشطة السياسية نتيجة صدور القرارين المطعون فيهما، وكان هذا التعويض مناسباً للفترة التى عاشاها محرومين من المشاركة فى الحياة العامة ومباشرة حقوقهما السياسية ومتكافئاً مع الأضرار التى أصابتهما نتيجة هذا العدوان الصارخ و الافتئات السافر من جانب جهة الإدارة على حقوقهما السياسية التى كفلها الدستور، ولم يقدم الطاعنان ثمة دليلاً على وجود أضرار أخرى لم يتم جبرها، كما لم يتضمن تقرير طعنهما أى وجه من أوجه الضرر لم يكن مطروحاً على محكمة أول درجة، فضلاً عن أنه لم يثبت بالأدلة القاطعة أن هناك ضررًا لحقهما يقتضى تعويضهما بمبلغ أكبر من مبلغ التعويض المقضى به.

ولما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد جاء صحيحاً فيما قضى به وبنى على أسباب كافية لحمل قضائه وقد التزم صحيح حكم القانون ولم يَشٌبْه خطأ أو عوار يفسده وأن ما ساقه كل طاعن من أوجه نعى فى تقرير طعنه لا تنال من سلامة الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يستند إلى أوجه دفاع جديدة فى جوهرها عما قدمه أمام محكمة أول درجة بما يمكن معه إجابته إليه ومن ثم يكون الطعن على هذا الحكم فى غير محله جديراً بالرفض ، الأمر الذى تؤيد معه هذه المحكمة الحكم الطعين فى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها وللأسباب التى قام عليها وتحيل إلى ما جاء فيه سواء فى بيان وقائع الدعوى أو فى الأسباب التى قام عليها، وتعتبرها أسباباً لحكمها.

(الطعنين رقمي 3373 و 3437 لسنة 36 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 10/1/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى)


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** توصيــل مرافــــق :
93 ـ المبدأ : صلاحية العقار لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وكونه غير آيل للسقوط حتى وإن كان يستلزم الصيانة والترميم هو مناط توصيل تلك المرافق :* 

تطبيق : من حيث إن الثابت فى يقين المحكمة من مطالعة مستندات الدعوى أن قرار الإزالة الصادر بتاريخ 19/6/1986 قد تضمن إزالة العقار الكائن بحارة لطفى المتفرعة من شارع البلدية ملك مصطفى إبراهيم أحمد لطف , ولم يكن مورث الطاعن طرفا فى هذا القــرار , هذا فضلاً عما أثبته الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى فى تقـريره المؤرخ فى 8/10/1994 من أن العقار موضوع الدعوى صالح لتوصيل المرافق الخاصة بالإنارة والمياه والصرف الصحى وأنه غير آيل للسقوط , ويستلزم الصيانة والترميم الأمر الذى يغدو معه القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن توصيل هذه المرافق لمنزل مورث الطاعن قد صدر بالمخالفة للقانون متعينا القضاء بإلغائه , مع ما يترتب على ذلك من الآثار .

( الطعن رقم 9836 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 28/2/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــ

** تخصيص وحدة سكنية : 
94 ـ المبدأ : إخفــاء واقعـــة جوهرية من شأنها أن تؤثر في استحقاق الوحدة السكنية وتجعل القرار فاقداً لشرط صحته ـ أثر ذلك ـ جواز سحبه في أي وقت دون التقُّد بميعاد :*

تطبيق : " ومن حيث أنه وقد أخفى المطعون ضده عن الجهة الإدارية حقيقة تملكه لعقار من والده ومن ثلاثة أدوار بالخانكة ، ومن ثم فإن قرار تخصيص وحدة سكنية له يكون فاقداً لشرط صحته لإخفاء المطعون ضده لواقعة جوهرية تؤثر في استحقاقه للوحدة السكنية وكان من شأن إظهار تلك الواقعة حجب هذه الوحــــدة عنه حتماً ومن ثم يكون قرار التخصيص وقد صدر بناء على غش فلا تلحقه حصانة ويجوز للجهة الإدارية سحبه وفي أي وقت دون التقيد بميعاد بحيث يكون القرار الصادر باسترداد الشقة التي خصصت للمطعون ضده قد قام على سبب صحيح قانوناً ويكون طلب وقف التنفيذ غير قائم بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أساس سليم من القانون ومن ثم جديراً بالرفض ."

( يراجع في هذا المعنى حكمها في الطعن رقم 1681 لسنة 43 ق0عليا والصادر بجلسة 13/2/2000م )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــ

** تخصيص أمـــــــلاك دولة :
95 ـ المبدأ : ميعاد الطعن في القرار الإداري بعد تقديم التظلم :
ـ دفع مقدم الثمن لشراء أراضي الدولة لا يمنع الجهة الإدارية من تخصيصها :*

ومن حيث إن المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 قد حددت ميعاد رفع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار الإداري بأنه ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار أو إعلان صاحب الشأن به ، وجعلت التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه قاطعاً لميعاد رفــع الدعوى إلى أن يبت في التظلم أو ينقضي الميعاد المقرر للبت فيه دون أن تجيب عليه جهة الإدارة بالقبول أو الرفض ، فإذا ما تظلم صاحب الشأن خـــلال الميعاد المقرر وهو ستون يوماً من تاريخ علمه بالقرار ، ومضت المدة المقررة للبت في التظلم – وهي ستون يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه – دون الرد على التظلم من قبل جهة الإدارة ، امتد ميعاد رفــع الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المتظلم منه ليصبح مائة وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ التظلم . 

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 بأيلولة قطعة الأرض محل النزاع لمديرية التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها – صدر بتاريخ 29/4/1995 ، وأن الطاعنين قرروا أنهم علموا به – حسبما جاء بصحيفة دعواهم – في 1/6/1995 ، وتظلموا منه إلى محافظ البحيرة في 3/6/1995 بموجب التظلم المرسل عن طريق مكتب بريد دمنهور الرئيسي برقم 1065 ، وقد تم استلام هذا التظلم من الجهة المرسل إليها في 5/6/1995 وفقاً لما جاء بالإيصال والمظروف المودعين حافظة مستندات الطاعنين المقدمة أمام هذه المحكمة والتي لم تعقب عليها جهة الإدارة ، ومن ثم فإنه يحق للطاعنين إقامة الدعوى بطلب إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه حتى أوائل شهر أكتوبر 1995 ، وإذ أقام الطاعنون دعواهم الماثلة بتاريخ 28/9/1995 فإنها تكون قد أقيمت خلال الميعاد المقرر قانوناً ، ومن ثم فإنها تكون مقبولة شكلاً .

وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه غير هذا المذهب وقضى بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، فإنه يكون قد أخفق في قضائه ولم يصادف صحيح حكم القانون ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه . 

ولا ينال من ذلك أن تكون حافظة المستندات المشار إليها لم تودع بالدعوى أو لم تكن تحت نظر محكمة القضاء الإداري ، ذلك أن الثابت من عريضة الدعوى أن المدعين (الطاعنين) قد ذكروا صراحة أنهم بادروا إلى التظلم من القرار المطعون فيه بعد أن علموا به في أول يونيه عام 1995 ، وقدمـوا صورة هـذا التظلـم ضمن حـافظة مستنداتهم المقـدمة إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، كما أشاروا في مذكرة دفاعهم المقدمة إلى المحكمة بجلسة 16/3/1998 أنهم أرسلوا التظلم عن طريق البريد ، كما أشار الحكم المطعون فـيه إلى ذلك صـراحـة فـي أسبـابـه ، مما كان يتعيـن معـه على محكـمة أول درجـة – تحقيقاً لدفاع الطاعنين – أن تكلفهم بتقديم الدليل على ما يفيد صحة التظلم وألا تأخذ بإنكار جهة الإدارة له إلا بعد أن يعجز المدعون عن تقديم هذا الدليل ، إلا أضحى حكمها معيباً مستوجب الإلغاء .

ومن حيث إن الطعن مهيأ للفصل في موضوعه . 

ومن حيث إنه يبين من الإطلاع على أحكام المادتين 874 &970 من القانون المدني ، أن المشرع قد نص على أن الأراضي غير المزروعة التي لا مالك لها تكون ملكاً للدولة ، وأنه لا يجوز تملك هذه الأراضي أو وضع اليد عليها إلا بترخيص من الدولة وفقاً للوائح ، كما لا يجوز تملك الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص العامة أو كسب أي حق عيني على هذه الأموال بالتقادم ، وأنه يحظر التعدي على تلك الأموال وإلا كان للوزير المختص حق إزالته إدارياً ، كما يبين أيضاً من استقراء أحكام القوانين أرقام 100 لسنة 1964 بتنظيم تأجيـر العقارات المملوكـة للدولة ملكية خاصة والتصرف فيها و 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية و 7 لسنة 1991 في شأن بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بأملاك الدولة الخاصة ، أن المشرع قد نظم بموجب هذه التشريعات إجراءات وقواعد إدارة أملاك الدولة الخاصة واستغلالها وكيفية التصرف فيها سواء بالبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع أو غيرها من الوسائل المنصوص عليها في هذه التشريعات ، كما أحاط تلك الأملاك بسياج قوي من الحماية القانونية يضمن عدم التعدي عليها أو غصبها ، إذ حظر على أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يحوز أو يضع يده بأية صفة كانت على العقارات الداخلة في ملكية الدولة الخاصة إلا وفقاً لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ونص على أنه مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 970 من القانون المدني يقع باطلاً كل تصرف أو تقرير لأي حق عيني أو تأجير يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذه القوانين ، ولا يجوز شهره وأجاز لكل ذي شأن أن يطلب الحكم بهذا البطلان ، بل أوجب على المحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها ولو لم يدفع بالبطلان أحد من الخصوم . 

ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد اطّرد على أن وضع اليد على أرض مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة ، يجب أن يستوي على سند من القانون يدرأ عنه صفة التعدي ، بأن يخول صاحبه حق بسط يده عليها أو حيازته لها ، مثل عقد بيع ولو ابتدائياً أو عقد إيجار بها ، وأنه لا يكفي في مقام هذا السند القانوني لوضع اليد المشروع مجرد وجود إرهاصات تعاقد أو اتخاذ إجراءات ممهدة له من قبل أن تتوج بعقد يخول وضع اليد ، حتى ولو شكلت هذه المقدمات وعداً بالتعاقد ، وذلك لصراحة نص المادة 102 من القانون المدني على أن الوعد بالتعاقد لا يقوم مقام العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلا بمقتضى حكم حائز لقوة الشيء المقضي به .

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق وما ورد بدفاع الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضدها ولم يدحضه الطاعنون ، أن أرض النزاع هي من الأملاك الأميرية للدولة ( الوحدة المحلية لقـرية أبـو الشقـاف مركز حوش عـيسى بمحافـظة البحيرة ) وكانت تستغـل كمطار زراعي لرش القطن حتى عام 1985 ، وأن الطاعنين لم يقدموا ما يفيد أن وضع يدهم على هذه الأرض كان نتيجة لعقد بيع أو عقد إيجار مبرم بينهم وبين الجهة المالكة لهذه الأرض ، بل على العكس تبين أن ما قام به بعض المختصين بمنطقة فرهاش الزراعية التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية من الشروع في بيع الأرض محل التداعي ، كان محل تحقيق النيابة الإدارية في القضية رقم 980 لسنة 1986 والتي انتهت فيها النيابة إلى إدانة هؤلاء المختصين عما نسب إليهم من مخالفات في هذا الصدد ، وأوصت بوقف إجراءات البيع ، كما تبين أن الطاعنين سبق أن أقاموا الدعوى المدنية رقم 956 لسنة 1986 أمام محكمة دمنهور الابتدائية لمنع تعرض الجهة الإدارية لهم في حيازتهم للأرض موضوع النزاع ، وبتاريخ 7/11/1990 قضت المحكمة المذكورة بعدم قبول الدعوى استناداً إلى أن أرض النزاع مملوكة للدولة ولا يجوز وضع اليد عليها أو اكتساب ملكيتها بمضي المدة (التقادم) ، وقد أصبح هذا الحكم نهائياً بشطب الاستئناف المرفوع عليه وعدم تجديده . 

ومـن حيث إنـه ترتيبـاً على ذلك ، فـإن مـا تضمنـه القـرار المطعـون فيه – وهو قرار محافظ البحيرة رقم 428 لسنة 1995 – من تخصيص الأرض محل النزاع لوزارة التربية والتعليم لإقامة مدرسة ثانوية زراعية عليها ، لا يكون والحالة هذه قد مس أي حق أو مركز قانوني ثابت للطاعنين على تلك الأرض في تاريخ صدور القرار المذكور ، ومن ثم يكون ما نعاه الطاعنون على هذا القرار من مخـالفـة للـقانـون - لأنـه تعرض لأرض مملوكـة لـهـم – بلا سنـد مـن الـواقـع أو القانون ، مما يضحى معه طلب إلغـاء هـذا القـرار فاقداً لسنده القانوني خليقاً بالرفض . 

وجدير بالذكر أنه لا محاجة فيما قدمه الطاعنون من مستندات تمثلت في صور إيصالات سداد بعض مبالغ على ذمة مقدم ثمن شراء الأرض المتنازع عليها أو المصاريف الإدارية ، ومكاتبات صادرة عن مراقبة شمال البحيرة للتعاونيات التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية بشأن بيع الأرض لواضعي اليد عليها ، وبطاقات بالحيازة الزراعية ، وكشوف ومحاضر تفيد وضع يد الطاعنين على أرض النزاع ، ذلك أن دلالة هذه المستندات لا تخرج عن كونها حاملة لوقائع وإجراءات تمهيدية سابقة على التعاقد وهي بذلك لا تنتج أي أثر قانوني يحتج به في مواجهة الإدارة ما لم تتوج بعقد أو قرار نهائي بالبيع عند توافر شروطه في الطاعنين ، بل إن تقديم الطاعنين لهذه المستندات ينطوي على إقرار ضمني منهم بملكية الجهة الإدارية – دونهم – لأرض النزاع مما لا وجه معه لمنازعتها في التصرف في هذه الأرض سواء بالبيع أو التخصيص للغير كما هو الشأن في الحالة الماثلة . 

( الطعن رقم 2417 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/12/2003م – الدائرة الأولى

----------

